# Star Wars Episode VII (2015)



## Burke (Oct 30, 2012)

*Star Wars Episode VII/VIII/IX + Spin-offs*

​
You know it to be true...


Plot is nothing ever seen before.




> Star Wars Episode 7 is targeted for release in 2015, with more feature films expected to continue the Star Wars saga and grow the franchise well into the future.





Sennin of Hardwork said:


> ?Star Wars Episode VII? Will Be Released December 18, 2015.



Discuss here.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 30, 2012)

This saddens me.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 30, 2012)

Yeah I just read the news as well about a moment ago. Allow me to post this piece of info too:



> *Disney Buys LucasFilm; ?Star Wars: Episode VII? Set for 2015, Kicking Off New Series*
> 
> Huge news from Disney, which is under the relatively new steerage of Alan Horn. CNBC was first to report via twitter that Disney has purchased Lucasfilm, paying the same amount for the company that it did for Marvel a few years ago:
> 
> ...





I am not sure how to feel about this. It could be awesome or it could be bad and just a way to cash in more money. Depends on who is hired to direct the whole thing and what will the plot be about. 

Let's see how this goes.


----------



## Bart (Oct 30, 2012)

Should be titled,

Star Wars Episode VII (2015)

Fingers crossed for Luke's New Jedi Order, and please no EU; that's set in a different Universe; looks like we'll see Sidious' successor and hopefully Luke for Grand Master :3

YES YES YES YES YES :WOW


----------



## Gunners (Oct 30, 2012)

So will the books be retconned out of existence?


----------



## Parallax (Oct 30, 2012)

I thought this was a troll thread

then I saw the IGN article

welp


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 30, 2012)

It's Disney so it'll be a load of crap. But I'd trust the franchise under Disney than Lucas.


----------



## Burke (Oct 30, 2012)

But... nothing bad has happened since Marvel was bought by Disney
Disney seriously does not touch creative direction.
They really just provide and collect money.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 30, 2012)

Why would anybody not want more Star Wars, this is awesome!


----------



## Burke (Oct 30, 2012)

banana of wisdom right here


----------



## Hatifnatten (Oct 30, 2012)




----------



## Gunners (Oct 30, 2012)

St. Burke said:


> But... nothing bad has happened since Marvel was bought by Disney
> Disney seriously does not touch creative direction.
> They really just provide and collect money.



What will happen to SW Clone Wars that airs on Cartoon Network?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Oct 30, 2012)

Mider T said:


> Why would anybody not want more Star Wars, this is awesome!


You haven't seen the prequels?

I would shake your yellow hand if you didn't, but that wouldn't take away the sad fact of them existing.


----------



## Burke (Oct 30, 2012)

Gunners said:


> What will happen to SW Clone Wars that airs on Cartoon Network?



Different companies still own the rights to different marvel characters... so i imagine the clone wars, being owned by cartoon network and by extension, time warner, will remain untouched.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 30, 2012)

Sigh Really?

Most of the EU shit they would try and adapt into movies is garbage sans the thrawn trilogy


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Oct 30, 2012)

I have a bad feeling about this.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Oct 30, 2012)




----------



## Bender (Oct 30, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> You haven't seen the prequels?
> 
> I would shake your yellow hand if you didn't, but that wouldn't take away the sad fact of them existing.



Finally someone with some sense. 

Yeah this is going to suck.


----------



## dream (Oct 30, 2012)

I'll remain cautiously optimistic, it could potentially be a good new start for the Star Wars.


----------



## Bender (Oct 30, 2012)

@Heylove
Unless Lucas's writing has improved in contrast to the crap we saw from Episode I and Episode IIII. It'd be wise to despair.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 30, 2012)

Bender said:


> @Heylove
> Unless Lucas's writing has improved in contrast to the crap we saw from Episode I and Episode IIII. It'd be wise to despair.



He won't be writing the news series. He'll be a consultant which is a polite way of saying ''We'll publicly respect your opinion but from here on out we're in charge''.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 30, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> You haven't seen the prequels?
> 
> I would shake your yellow hand if you didn't, but that wouldn't take away the sad fact of them existing.



Yeah, and they were better than the originals.  Better graphics, expanded storyline, lengthier and more exciting fights, darker sub-plots, more characters.  Episode III was the best of any movie.  In fact, only Episode V was better than one of the prequels, Episode I.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2012)

I will say what everyone else is unwilling to admit.

Good.  I want to see another film.


----------



## The World (Oct 30, 2012)

They already have a Star Wars Episodes 7-9

It's called The Thrawn Trilogy





Unless they're doing a prequel in the Old Republic, which would be awesome


----------



## Mider T (Oct 30, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I will say what everyone else is unwilling to admit.
> 
> Good.  I want to see another film.



Who is everyone?


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 30, 2012)

The World said:


> They already have a Star Wars Episodes 7-9
> 
> It's called The Thrawn Trilogy
> 
> ...



I just Want my Damn mandalorians.


----------



## Overwatch (Oct 30, 2012)

I...Jesus...:S


----------



## The World (Oct 30, 2012)

Mider T said:


> Yeah, and they were better than the originals.  Better graphics, expanded storyline, lengthier and more exciting fights, darker sub-plots, more characters.  Episode III was the best of any movie.  In fact, only Episode V was better than one of the prequels, Episode I.



You must like sand

SAND LOVER!


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 30, 2012)

Mider T said:


> Yeah, and they were better than the originals.  Better graphics, expanded storyline, lengthier and more exciting fights, darker sub-plots, more characters.  Episode III was the best of any movie.  In fact, only Episode V was better than one of the prequels, Episode I.



I actually agree with bits and pieces of this.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2012)

Mider T said:


> Who is everyone?


Check out some message boards.  A lot of people are crowing about how the franchise is sacred and Disney is greedy.  Etc.

I think the Star Wars universe is vast and that it would be easy to write some interesting stories about it.  I haven't liked most of the films so far.  But I would love to see a good one.  Bring it on.


----------



## The World (Oct 30, 2012)

Episodes 10-12 also, Dark Empire trilogy


----------



## Khyle (Oct 30, 2012)

I don't know how I feel about this.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 30, 2012)

THE ONLY GOOD THING THAT THIS COULD BRING WOULD BE NEW LIGHTSABER FIGHTS.

. . . BUT STILL!


FFFFFF  ----


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 30, 2012)

Comic Book Guy said:


> THE ONLY GOOD THING THAT THIS COULD BRING WOULD BE NEW LIGHTSABER FIGHTS.
> 
> . . . BUT STILL!
> 
> ...



And Mandalorians don't forget them


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Oct 30, 2012)

Don't see the downside really; the prequels were bad because of Lucas' control freak nature in  attempting to be writer/director, rather than because more star was is bad per se.. Just have to wait and see


----------



## Air D (Oct 30, 2012)

I want to be happy about this, but I can't.  Why should there be more films?  Lucas created a beautiful story and I don't want it to become ruined by modern media.  

_Star Wars _should be left alone.


----------



## Superrazien (Oct 30, 2012)

So would they be recasting? Or would they do the movies in CGI with the original actors and make them look young?


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 30, 2012)

Superrazien said:


> So would they be recasting? *Or would they do the movies in CGI with the original actors and make them look young?*



*shudders*  god no please.


----------



## Shark Skin (Oct 30, 2012)

Well if its a SW:VII I doubt it will be a prequel. I'd imagine that a prequel would have another sort of title especially since the numerical naming has been chronological (I obviously being the earliest point in the movie series and VI being the latest). Of course this is all preliminary so we really have no idea what direction they'll go in.


----------



## Hana (Oct 30, 2012)

Superrazien said:


> So would they be recasting? Or would they do the movies in CGI with the original actors and make them look young?



I'd hope for recasting or go back to the Old Republic. Let's face it the actors from the original trilogy are fucking old.


----------



## TylerDurden (Oct 30, 2012)

my worst fear would be for the sequel to turn into one of those nolan-esque movies with a realistic setting and self-consciously cerebral storyline with all the characters looking brooding and shit

i like Nolan but the formula isn't gonna work..

someone like Joe Dante, Joss Whedon (But he's directing Avengers 2!, i'll still hold out hope anyway) or Gore Verbinski (Blame the producers to stretch the POTC franchise, the first one was great) would be great to direct this


----------



## Mider T (Oct 30, 2012)

Air D said:


> I want to be happy about this, but I can't.  Why should there be more films?  Lucas created a beautiful story and I don't want it to become ruined by modern media.
> 
> _Star Wars _should be left alone.



That applies to masterpieces like Toy Story, but not Star Wars where there's still room to grow.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 30, 2012)

I don't want them to do Kotor ether cause a non-Black revan would piss me of the whole time


----------



## Air D (Oct 30, 2012)

Mider T said:


> That applies to masterpieces like Toy Story, but not Star Wars where there's still room to grow.



I agree, but I just hope another episode would not be less epic than the others.  If another episode is in the works, it must equal the others in quality.


----------



## Bart (Oct 30, 2012)

It's obviously there'll be no hardcore EU element ;3

That's in an entirely other Universe.

But I'm glad that Lucas is still on as a creative consultant as it would be pretty bad form to not have him involved, but I hope it has the same magic that the Original Trilogy had.

My only problem is whether Disney would limit the elements of violence :WOW


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 30, 2012)

Bart said:


> It's obviously there'll be no hardcore EU element ;3
> 
> That's in an entirely other Universe.
> 
> ...



Have you not seen POTC or John Carter?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 30, 2012)

Bart said:


> It's obviously there'll be no hardcore EU element ;3
> 
> That's in an entirely other Universe.
> 
> ...



They haven't done so for Marvel or John Carter...so why should they do it for Star Wars


----------



## Amuro (Oct 30, 2012)




----------



## Bender (Oct 30, 2012)

The World said:


> Episodes 10-12 also, Dark Empire trilogy



Yeah do a trilogy using the book that made Anakin Skywalker's sacrifice worthless  That's smart.


----------



## Amuro (Oct 30, 2012)

If anything we might get some cool fights. The lightsabre battles from the last films were fucking terrible.


----------



## Bart (Oct 30, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> Have you not seen POTC or John Carter?





Emperor Joker said:


> They haven't done so for Marvel or John Carter...so why should they do it for Star Wars





Bart said:


> I felt a great disturbance in the Force, as if millions of voices suddenly cried out in terror and were suddenly silenced. I fear something terrible has happened.



Touche ^^

But Star Wars has had a very dark tone, for the most part, though At World's End was fairly dark.

I felt a great disturbance in the Force, as if millions of voices suddenly cried out in terror and were suddenly silenced. I fear something terrible has happened.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2012)

The Darth Maul Chronicles.  LMMFAO!


----------



## Kenny Florian (Oct 30, 2012)

Slowly but surely we approach the time for Kyle Katarn to be viewed by BILLIONS on the silver screen.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E2t4MBhGAg8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 30, 2012)

Can this not be about the fucking Skywalker family, those whiny tosspots should be dead and not ruin more of Star Wars with their emo shit.

Have this be a complete different story, a century after the events of the last film. And no more senseless CGI, it ruined the last trilogy. And no Gore Verbinski, are you people amnesiac, the man made World's End, possibly the worst blockbuster of the last ten years.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 30, 2012)

Lucas: If you fans struck me down I will only emerge more powerful than you can ever imagine.

How true he was.


I remain on the middle ground for this. Sorry but this could go either way and while I want another movie. I just dont want some rushed CGI shit.


----------



## dream (Oct 30, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Can this not be about the fucking Skywalker family, those whiny tosspots should be dead and not ruin more of Star Wars with their emo shit.



This will almost certainly be about the Skywalker family though I personally would love an original story.  That said, Luke and Leia weren't really emo from what I remember.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 30, 2012)

Leia was a serial whiner, and so was Luke with his daddy issues. If it wasn't for Han Solo and Chewy, the tiresome twosome would be insufferable.


----------



## MCTDread (Oct 30, 2012)

Thrawn Trilogy anyone?


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 30, 2012)

I don't see how Disney are heroes, they're wrecking Pixar right now.


----------



## Ishamael (Oct 30, 2012)

Just adapt the Thrawn Trilogy faithfully and there is no way they can screw it up.

Hopefully whatever they do doesn't render the EU non canon.


----------



## Megaharrison (Oct 30, 2012)

This is likely going to be a disaster. The prequels weren't necessary and neither are these.

If they get a whole new production team and an original story it could stand a chance in any regard. Disney's done a great job with Marvel.

People worried about Disney "toning down" violence are being silly. The Marvel Cinematic Universe movies have been far more violent then Star Wars, films that Lucas has edited to make less violent.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 30, 2012)

Mider T said:


> Yeah, and they were better than the originals.  Better graphics, expanded storyline, lengthier and more exciting fights, darker sub-plots, more characters.  Episode III was the best of any movie.  In fact, only Episode V was better than one of the prequels, Episode I.


Lotta terrible posts in this thread, but this is by far the worst.

Anyway, this will most likely suck. But I'm not going to lie, the prospect of getting to experience the beginning of a new chapter of the Star Wars saga on the big screen is very exciting to me. Thus so, I will remain cautiously optimistic until further news.


----------



## The World (Oct 30, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Leia was a serial whiner, and so was Luke with his daddy issues. If it wasn't for Han Solo and Chewy, the tiresome twosome would be insufferable.



Shutup     

Luke and Leia were only whiny in like the first movie, and guess what they were 19, fucking teenagers.

Find me a teenager who doesn't bitch and moan all the time

By Episode 6 they were all adults and badasses


----------



## Megaharrison (Oct 30, 2012)

People defending the prequels really need to watch the Pinklett Reviews on Red Letter Media. He debunks all of their arguments point-by-point very effectively despite being hilarious at the same time.



Though I think Episode 3 is given a bit too harsh a treatment by him.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 30, 2012)

Make me shut up bro.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Oct 30, 2012)

This may mean I'll actually have to finish reading the Thrawn trilogy.


Ennoea said:


> Can this not be about the fucking Skywalker family,


Ewoks!  Ewoks everywhere!


----------



## Stunna (Oct 30, 2012)

Luke and Leia were 20 in A New Hope, but I agree, by Return of the Jedi they were BA.


----------



## The World (Oct 30, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Luke and Leia were 20 in A New Hope, but I agree, by Return of the Jedi they were BA.



19                 .

NERD KNOWLEDGE


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 30, 2012)

Leia was not badass, I'm surprised Solo didn't just put tape on her mouth.


----------



## The World (Oct 30, 2012)

I bet that's what you do to every woman who talks to you


----------



## Batman4Life (Oct 30, 2012)

the new trilogy has potential to be either really good or really bad.


----------



## dream (Oct 30, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Leia was not badass, I'm surprised Solo didn't just put tape on her mouth.



Leia wasn't really a badass but at the very least she wasn't annoying in my opinion.


----------



## The World (Oct 30, 2012)

I wish they gave us a synopsis of the story first or maybe some actors cast in it


----------



## The World (Oct 30, 2012)

Leia da badass


----------



## Stunna (Oct 30, 2012)

Megaharrison said:


> People worried about Disney "toning down" violence are being silly. The Marvel Cinematic Universe movies have been far more violent then Star Wars, films that Lucas has edited to make less violent.


Who says Star Wars needs to be violent anyway?


----------



## The World (Oct 30, 2012)

Logically speaking it should be, you know with lightsabers and force powers

Doesn't make sense for it to be tame with weapons like those

It's like when cartoons show guns, yet they're so heavily censored lasers shoot out of them that only stun the bad guys


----------



## Stunna (Oct 30, 2012)

I meant any more violent than the original trilogy. Anything more than Revenge of the Sith would be pushing it.


----------



## dream (Oct 30, 2012)

The World said:


> I wish they gave us a synopsis of the story first or maybe some actors cast in it



Are we even aware of how far along they are in production?  It's possible they they may not even have cast an actor yet.


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 30, 2012)

I wouldnt be surprised if Justin Bieber is in the role of Skywalker, he really looks like one...


----------



## The World (Oct 30, 2012)

heylove said:


> Are we even aware of how far along they are in production?  It's possible they they may not even have cast an actor yet.




As far as I know, nope.

This just seems like a teaser announcement

It's why I want more info


----------



## dream (Oct 30, 2012)

perucho1990 said:


> I wouldnt be surprised if Justin Bieber is in the role of Skywalker, he really looks like one...



Such a travesty won't happen.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 30, 2012)

lets see if it will be any good i am a star wars fan so i will watch just hope it is not horrible


----------



## Matta Clatta (Oct 30, 2012)

Cade Skywalker time or maybe they'll go further back into the Kotor days 
Damn Disney is just buying everything up though


----------



## Gunners (Oct 30, 2012)

If I had billions to spare I'd buy the franchise and spend a good decade trolling the fandom.


----------



## Arakasi (Oct 30, 2012)

This is amazing news as far as I'm concerned. Disney has done very well with other franchises and I think they'll do right by Star Wars. At least better than that Hack George could do, considering that the best SW stories, since the OT, have come without his intervention.

Give me Mark Hamill as Luke Skywalker, distinguished Jedi master, and I couldn't careless whether they incorporate any of the EU.


----------



## BrokenBonds (Oct 30, 2012)

This is going to be hilariously bad.


----------



## Wan (Oct 30, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Lotta terrible posts in this thread, but this is by far the worst.
> 
> Anyway, this will most likely suck. But I'm not going to lie, the prospect of getting to experience the beginning of a new chapter of the Star Wars saga on the big screen is very exciting to me. Thus so, I will remain cautiously optimistic until further news.



I agree that cautious optimism is the proper course of action.  Though it has been fun geeking out with other guys in my college dorm at the prospect of a good new Star Wars movie.


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 30, 2012)

would be nice if they adapt KotOR instead.

wonder what VII will be. Dark Empire?


----------



## Wan (Oct 30, 2012)

Nightblade said:


> would be nice if they adapt KotOR instead.
> 
> wonder what VII will be. Dark Empire?



Eh...KotOR was great, but its story wasn't terribly original.  What made it a great game was overall quality in RPG game design and its miracle of transposing the Star Wars universe and atmosphere into video game form.  Adapting it into a film would cause it to lose much of what made it a great game, and critics would probably dismiss it as simply recycling the archetypes from the originally trilogy, regardless of whether or not it's well done.


----------



## ZenGamr (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm actually happy to hear this news. I was wondering when the next Star Wars would show up, and it turns out much sooner than I thought. As for the knowledge that Disney will be handling Star Wars in the future, I personally think it's most likely to turn out to be good. Remember when Disney announced the acquisition of Marvel? A lot of people were really skeptic about it. Turns out Disney has done wonders for Marvel, with the huge success that is Avengers. It's safe to say that Disney does not inject it's "Disney formula" into these franchises. They just give them loads of cash to work with. 

I think what a lot of us fans are most excited about is seeing what Star Wars will be like now with the current technology in an IMAX theatre. That alone is enough to salivate over. I was blown away by the effects in Star Trek 2009, can't wait to see what Star Wars will pull. And ofcourse, there will always be the possibility of cameos .


----------



## KazeYama (Oct 30, 2012)

Look I didn't even read this thread but I can expect a lot of bitching. 

First off why are people not happy? People complain for 30+ years how George Lucas ruined Star Wars. He finally gives it over to other people and they still complain. 

Here is how the movies could possibly turn out. 

1. The movies return to their iconic status with GL serving in an advising role like he did with the most highly rated Star Wars film Empire Strikes Back. This is highly unlikely but if the right directors and writing staff are found they could once again capture the magic of the original trilogy given that the universe and IP itself is still one of the best ever imagined. 


2. GL takes a major role even after saying he wouldn't. The new films turn out more or less like the prequels did with some people loving them, some hating, and others feeling indifferent. More CG effects, More explosions, and more bad dialogue but still Star Wars. 

3. Star Wars is monetized and milked for everything its worth. Star Wars goes beyond pop culture phenomenon into being its own brand. The same way Disney developed Marvel they do the same to Star Wars with multiple films or spin offs every year and new and old characters alike being adapted to fit the screen. Star Wars gets rejuvenated but the films will never be heralded for philosophic questions or cinematic masterpieces but be annual summer blockbusters driven by action. The question won't be about character development but will be about more space battles and lightsaber fights. It will become a parody of the source material and more Michael Bay less Kershner. 


Those are the three routes. I honestly see #3 as most likely, but not necessarily a bad thing. Sure it would be sad to see the mythology behind SW stripped away, but the old films will always exist. I want to see SW live on forever and not die out with George Lucas. Other people will argue contrarily, but more Star Wars is never bad in my opinion. That doesn't mean Star Wars can't be bad but if it stops being produced at all it eliminates all possibilities. 

Anyone even remotely a fan should be happy about this news and all you haters can fuck off since you will be paying 50 bucks for tickets and popcorn on opening day like the rest of us even while you spew vitriol and hipster elitism across the internet.


----------



## Suzuku (Oct 30, 2012)

Directors and writers have learned a lot since the prequel trilogy was produced. I'm confident these new SW films will be a return to form and the spectacle of them will be amazing.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 30, 2012)

Apparently the Starwars show will now be shown on Disney XD

So much for a show about boba fett being a bad ass  Bounty hunter 

Oh well atleast it won't fuck with clone wars....hopefully



Megaharrison said:


> People defending the prequels really need to watch the Pinklett Reviews on Red Letter Media. He debunks all of their arguments point-by-point very effectively despite being hilarious at the same time.



Why dose some guys biased bitching on the internet invalidate my and others opinions exactly?

any  one can seem right when there just ranting and there isn't some one there to argue there points


----------



## Corran (Oct 31, 2012)

When I heard this news four hours ago I was in shock. Star Wars has been a huge part of my life and seeing it come back with new movie installments is just wow.

I'm optimisitc, really optimistic but on the other hand I love some of the EU books. Some of those characters are just as iconic now so it would be hard to let them go if it comes to that.

But bring it on, I want more epic space battles with X-Wings


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 31, 2012)

Bart said:


> Touche ^^
> 
> But Star Wars has had a very dark tone, for the most part, though At World's End was fairly dark.



Outside of episode 3 i Con't' think you can all honesty call any Starwars movie "Dark".


----------



## whamslam3 (Oct 31, 2012)

o god plz dont let disney turn every character in star wars into a jarjar binks


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 31, 2012)

whamslam3 said:


> o god plz dont let disney turn every character in star wars into a jarjar binks





[YOUTUBE]zo-OYwh6KHA[/YOUTUBE]



This Disney Villian >>>>>Every Darth


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 31, 2012)

as long as they're better than episodes 1 (especially) and 2 I think it'll be fine. star wars isn't high brow stuff.

I want a new epic space battle, somehow in 3 movies the prequels never topped the badassness of the second death star dogfights


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 31, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> as long as they're better than episodes 1 (especially) and 2 I think it'll be fine. star wars isn't high brow stuff.
> 
> *I want a new epic space battle, somehow in 3 movies the prequels never topped the badassness of the second death star dogfights*



They had Awesome Ground fights though,  i appreciate the difference in that regard.

also the opening to three had a cool dog fight


----------



## Shock Therapy (Oct 31, 2012)

They should do the darth bane trilogy. or vong invasion. or lotf. hell whatever they do i'll watch.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 31, 2012)

Shock Therapy said:


> They should do the darth bane trilogy. or *vong invasion.* or lotf. hell whatever they do i'll watch.





> *vong invasion.*


----------



## Nimander (Oct 31, 2012)

Fuck.  

Nothing good will come of this.  The original Star Wars were and still remain awesome.  They had a flavor and execution that was just extremely well done.

Eps. 1-3 brought a new look to the series.  And the fight scenes were pretty well done one and all.  Anakin and Obi-Wan's final showdown still remains one of my favorite choreographed "sword"fights of all time.  But beyond that, and some of the music, I can't say anything good about those three movies.  

Lucas was unique in allowing authors to branch out and expand on his universe, with very few hard limits as to what they could and couldn't do.  And the books honestly did more to seriously make me like the whole franchise than the movies did.  Releasing some more and pretty much invalidating the books (though I will admit, some of them could to disappear) would take out much of the history crafted over years and years with the series.  

That said, if they decide to change their minds and do a sort of Old Republic prequel thing, set in the distant pass, then I would probably pay money to watch that.


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 31, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> They had Awesome Ground fights though,  i appreciate the difference in that regard.
> 
> also the opening to three had a cool dog fight



it was ok

and ep 2 had the best ground fight involving walkers and soldiers and so on, that's true. but it's not what i'm looking for  

and ep 1 and 3 had the best lightsaber fights obviously


----------



## Golden Circle (Oct 31, 2012)

I vaguely remember the Vore invasion. There was something about it I didn't like.

That aside, I hope they get a few of the book writers in on this.


----------



## Nimander (Oct 31, 2012)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> This may mean I'll actually have to finish reading the Thrawn trilogy.
> Ewoks!  Ewoks everywhere!



Yes.  You should finish reading the Thrawn trilogy.  Timothy Zahn did the EU justice with that story.  Plus he introduced Mara Jade who, for some reason, I really like as a character.  Don't ask me why.

Having read more of the posts in the thread and with my knee-jerk reaction past, I still don't think I can take the "cautiously optimistic" route.  The novels after Ep. 6 haven't all been good, but they have done much to expand on the universe and story, in ways that honestly wouldn't have been possible with just film.  To have a new trilogy come in and "nullify" all of that would be a crime.  But, at the same time, it's going to be hard, if not impossible, to cover a lot of the storyline after Ep. 6 in just three movies.  They'll either have to cut a lot of stuff out, or come up with their own script, as well as maybe borrowing from a few authors here and there.  

Once again, I see nothing good really coming of this, but I'll prepare myself to be surprised.  Though there better be some kickass lightsaber duels.  If all else fails and these are shit movies, this would be the only redeeming factor in my eyes.


----------



## Burke (Oct 31, 2012)

im up for the movies following the EU and making it apart of the standard U


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 31, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> it was ok
> 
> and ep 2 had the best ground fight involving walkers and soldiers and so on, that's true. but it's not what i'm looking for
> 
> and ep 1 and 3 had the best lightsaber fights obviously



Indeed, Though Episode  2 gets points For Seeing Yoda open up a can of whoop ass, and Jango Showing off His Mandalorian Balls in taking Obiwan on


----------



## Wan (Oct 31, 2012)

Yoda fighting in Episode II was hyped up and had some potential...but ultimately it was just a dull, stiff, pointless scene.  Yoda comes in, fights Dooku, there's no flow to the choreography, it accomplishes nothing, and then it's over.  I think I remember even then watching it and feeling a little let down.


----------



## KazeYama (Oct 31, 2012)

I think the best bet would be just scrap everything even remotely related to the existing universe. Set the series so far past any existing story that the film makers can just start fresh. Even if they want to call it 7,8,9 I would much rather they go an even more extreme version of the Legacy comic route and have it set hundreds of years past ROTJ. 

They can still have name drops like Solo and Skywalker, but without the immense pressure of having to build off of any existing canon or take from any new story. If they NEED to tie in with the films just use force ghosts or holograms don't have the characters actually still around. 

Lucas is adamant that Anakin's story and the Skywalker story is over so I think they have to go the extreme route on this one. 

I'm personally not a fan of some of the choices by the EU writers such as killing off numerous characters and making people turn to the darkside without much reason so I don't mind a total reboot of the franchise that makes existing EU obsolete, but I feel that any future stories would be better with major separation from the past 6 films not because of the EU but because it would help lower expectations and give the new directors or writers more creative freedom.


----------



## Dark Knight Spike (Oct 31, 2012)

This Star Wars needs more romance and light humor.


----------



## Wan (Oct 31, 2012)

Nimander said:


> Fuck.
> 
> Nothing good will come of this.  The original Star Wars were and still remain awesome.  They had a flavor and execution that was just extremely well done.
> 
> ...



The EU material will still exist and will still be sold.  If the new movies override the EU material, the EU then essentially becomes a "what if?" alternate universe.  They're still there and still enjoyable.

And no, there is plenty of good that can come out of this.  The plainest of which are AWESOME MOVIES.


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 31, 2012)

Oman said:


> Yoda fighting in Episode II was hyped up and had some potential...but ultimately it was just a dull, stiff, pointless scene.  Yoda comes in, fights Dooku, there's no flow to the choreography, it accomplishes nothing, and then it's over.  I think I remember even then watching it and feeling a little let down.



yeah ep 2 wasn't very good in that regard. ep 3 was a lot better, even yoda's stuff with the emperor.


----------



## Nimander (Oct 31, 2012)

Oman said:


> The EU material will still exist and will still be sold.  If the new movies override the EU material, the EU then essentially becomes a "what if?" alternate universe.  They're still there and still enjoyable.
> 
> And no, there is plenty of good that can come out of this.  The plainest of which are AWESOME MOVIES.



You're more optimistic about this than I am.

Well, we'll see what happens.  What would honestly make a good story, IMO, would be one set in the past.  Much darker (but not full on, depressing dark or anything like that), with a whole new set of characters.  Or, one thing I've kinda always wanted to see and hoped they would do, is a Yoda origin story, when he was still in training.  

But we'll see what we'll see.  It'll be eye-candy, which I'm looking forward to.  So there'll be that at least.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 31, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> yeah ep 2 wasn't very good in that regard. ep 3 was a lot better, even yoda's stuff with the emperor.


----------



## Nimander (Oct 31, 2012)

That was entertaining to watch.  Really showcased exactly why Yoda couldn't just take Palpatine down.  Still way outclassed by Anakin-Obi-Wan, and not as "climactic" as I would've liked from a showdown between the two leaders of the opposing orders.  But it could've been worse.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 31, 2012)

Nimander said:


> That was entertaining to watch.  Really showcased exactly why Yoda couldn't just take Palpatine down.  Still way outclassed by Anakin-Obi-Wan, and not as "climactic" as I would've liked from a showdown between the two leaders of the opposing orders.  But it could've been worse.



There was soem great Psychology behind the choreography in the Palpatine Yoda fight, Notice how From the very begging Sidious trys to avoid going  Saber to Saber with yoda, he knows he can't Beat him like that, in turn yoda keeps trying to close the distance, because Palpatine has more Raw Force ability.


----------



## Wan (Oct 31, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> yeah ep 2 wasn't very good in that regard. ep 3 was a lot better, even yoda's stuff with the emperor.



Yeah.  For all its flaws, at least ep. 3's lightsaber fights weren't dull and lifeless like ep. 2's.


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 31, 2012)

tbh I thought episode 3 was the second best star wars after 5. it felt old trilogy quality for the most part. like it'd be tied with 6 if 6 didn't have ewoks holding it down.


----------



## The World (Oct 31, 2012)

Oman said:


> I agree that cautious optimism is the proper course of action.  Though it has been fun geeking out with other guys in my college dorm at the prospect of a good new Star Wars movie.



Nope



Zen-aku said:


> [YOUTUBE]zo-OYwh6KHA[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> 
> This Disney Villian >>>>>Every Darth



You should be shot


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 31, 2012)

I think ANH is the best personally



The World said:


> You should be shot


----------



## Wan (Oct 31, 2012)

The World said:


> Nope



Problem?  Let us have our hopeful glee.  The guy on my dorm who is actually part of the 501st is second most excited about it (the most excited being his roommate).


----------



## Nimander (Oct 31, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> There was soem great Psychology behind the choreography in the Palpatine Yoda fight, Notice how From the very begging Sidious trys to avoid going  Saber to Saber with yoda, he knows he can't Beat him like that, in turn yoda keeps trying to close the distance, because Palpatine has more Raw Force ability.



Palpatine did a good job of taking away any natural advantage Yoda had.  As much as I hate Yoda's showing in that battle, he was beat fair and square.  Or rather, outfoxed as you referenced.  Plus, Yoda was more than a bit arrogant going into that fight too, which definitely worked against him on some level.  He left with a much smaller head than he came in with.


----------



## Wan (Oct 31, 2012)

Even the humblest of powerful Jedi can fall victim to pride, it would seem.


----------



## Golden Circle (Oct 31, 2012)

Not even sure if I should be mentioning this, but whatever.

This just in, the plot has already been leaked. It's on the board we do NOT talk about. PM me if you're too late to see it and want screenies.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Oct 31, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> There was soem great Psychology behind the choreography in the Palpatine Yoda fight





Petes12 said:


> tbh I thought episode 3 was the second best star wars after 5


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 31, 2012)

it goes

546231


----------



## Kishido (Oct 31, 2012)

Well dunno what I should think about it...



Rainbow Dash said:


> Not even sure if I should be mentioning this, but whatever.
> 
> This just in, the plot has already been leaked. It's on the board we do NOT talk about. PM me if you're too late to see it and want screenies.



I want a PM of it


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 31, 2012)

Holy shit,now THIS is a true bomb..

But it can't be worse than what Lucas himself gave us with the prequel shit.

May the movies be awesome!


----------



## Burke (Oct 31, 2012)

hello and welcome to every star wars thread ever

anyways, as far as plot info is concerned, what everyone is saying is that the story is completely new.



Whether it is set in the far future, or if it retcons the books is up for debate.

Rainbow if you have info, just say it :v


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 31, 2012)

YEah rainbow


----------



## Golden Circle (Oct 31, 2012)

Oh, okay. This'll probably get out soon anyway. This agrees with the link you posted. Scroll down the page to the highlighted posts.

?Star Wars Episode VII? Will Be Released December 18, 2015.

Forget what I said about PMing me.


----------



## Khyle (Oct 31, 2012)

I personally loved ROTS, especially its second half, right after Grievous is beaten.  As a whole I like it more than Return of the Ewoks, but Vader's redemption was a legendary and unrivalled scene.

Imo it's: 5>>>4>>>>>>>>>3>6>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>2>1


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 31, 2012)

St. Burke said:


> hello and welcome to every star wars thread ever
> 
> anyways, as far as plot info is concerned, what everyone is saying is that the story is completely new.
> 
> ...



Hah,so they will certainly ignore the EU.

Good.

With some rare exceptions,those books were only good as paper to wipe your ass with.

Old Grandmaster Luke please Disney !


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 31, 2012)

Just read all of that. Unlike most people, the sith not actually being bad(instead manipulated for 1000 years), doesnt sound bad. I am rather intrigued by this poster, and believe him. He thinks its awesome, I hope it is, I trust disney.


----------



## Darth (Oct 31, 2012)

Damn, was hoping for Zahn's Trilogy. 

New material is always good though!



Rainbow Dash said:


> Oh, okay. This'll probably get out soon anyway. This agrees with the link you posted. Scroll down the page to the highlighted posts.
> 
> ?Star Wars Episode VII? Will Be Released December 18, 2015.
> 
> Forget what I said about PMing me.



Looks fake as hell. Like I'm really going to believe it after his "source"



> I'm on the Production Team. Your welcome.





Plus his plotline is way too outlandish. And Lucas wouldn't deviate from the "Sith" being the main antagonists. 35 years of Star Wars history only for the Sith fanbase to get fucked up the ass? like hell. 

Super Super fake.


----------



## Golden Circle (Oct 31, 2012)

Darth said:


> his plotline is way too outlandish. And Lucas wouldn't deviate from the "Sith" being the main antagonists. 35 years of Star Wars history only for the Sith fanbase to get fucked up the ass? like hell.
> 
> Super Super fake.


Anon always delivers. Imma save this quote for future siggy.


----------



## Overwatch (Oct 31, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fU7v_Ju3djI&feature=g-all-u[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Oct 31, 2012)

Goova said:


> it goes
> 
> 5 >>> 4>>>>>> 6 >>> 1 >> 3 >>>>>>>>>>>>> 2


Fixed.**


----------



## Darth (Oct 31, 2012)

Angry Joe's video was really meh. 

Nothing new in there. I just felt his entire dialouge was annoying. And that guy bashes on Lucas way too hard. 

At least he's positive about it.



Stunna said:


> Fixed.**




This looks just right.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 31, 2012)

I find it incredibly strange the rampant enjoyment of the removal of this property from its original creator (regardless of the decisions he made with it), to a large monolithic corporation who will squeeze it so much more than he ever did.

Also I appreciate the original Star Wars films more than the prequels but I think of them all as Star Wars because I don't particularly enjoy them.


----------



## Roman (Oct 31, 2012)

Even as a SW fan, I'm not incredibly excited about a new movie. Now I don't mind that they do it as much as the fact it will never compare to the original trilogy that started it all. The only real concern that I have is Disney going out of its way to make a bastardized version of the Star Wars universe that we all know and love from the original concept. And there's also the matter of the EU books and TV material. Even tho I've barely read any EU material, I wouldn't like it all to be retconned.


----------



## Darth (Oct 31, 2012)

Freedan said:


> Even as a SW fan, I'm not incredibly excited about a new movie. Now I don't mind that they do it as much as the fact it will never compare to the original trilogy that started it all. The only real concern that I have is Disney going out of its way to make a bastardized version of the Star Wars universe that we all know and love from the original concept. And there's also the matter of the EU books and TV material. Even tho I've barely read any EU material, I wouldn't like it all to be retconned.



Most of the rumours suggest that any material Disney uses for the new films is going to be brand new. I very much doubt that they're going to retcon anything out of the EU or the previous films. 

Any real Star Wars fan should be excited at the prospect of new material. Good or bad, it's still something more.


----------



## Khyle (Oct 31, 2012)

I'm excited... It's just that I'm even more worried and wary than excited.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 31, 2012)

It is strange that the thing that will be the strangest will be the absent 20th Century Fox fanfare before the crawl.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Oct 31, 2012)

Darth said:


> Any real Star Wars fan should be excited at the prospect of new material. Good or bad, it's still something more.


Err. No. Any "real" Star Wars fan want this series, that ended in 1983 and was absolutely self-contained and required no sequels, prequels or any expansions, to be left alone from the hand of greedy producers scum and just rest in well deserved peace.

Now, naive pleb tools, thinking that this is about anything but sucking away your money in incredible proportions, those should be excited, no doubt.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 31, 2012)

They can suck my money away, it's like 100 bucks if you went to see all 9 in theaters at the end of the day in your lifetime. Damn thats so much money I better whine


----------



## HK-47 (Oct 31, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> Err. No. Any "real" Star Wars fan want this series, that ended in 1983 and was absolutely self-contained and required no sequels, prequels or any expansions, to be left alone from the hand of greedy producers scum and just rest in well deserved peace.
> 
> Now, naive pleb tools, thinking that this is about anything but sucking away your money in incredible proportions, those should be excited, no doubt.



I just have one question...

Who are *YOU* to say what a "real" Star Wars fan wants? Personally, I loved every Star Wars movie (yes, even the prequels, before cries of blasphemy), and I'm intrigued and excited by the prospect of a new movie. Now, you can disagree with me, that's okay, I harbor no grudge for your opinion; but who is the real "naive pleb tool" to be telling everyone else how they should enjoy what they want to? Step of your soap box son. If people wanna like the idea of this, they can. Will it be good? Chances say maybe, though the chances of it being bad slightly outweigh. Good or bad, I think it's a good idea to explore a part of Star Wars films never got to look at because at the end of the day we'd just be left wondering if it never happened. If it's good, it could be a monumental piece in the Star Wars legacy; if it's bad, well, you don't have to watch it, no one does. Hell you don't even have to acknowledge it's existence. Pretentious "true fans" like yourself taint the name of Star Wars fans everywhere. Like I said, you're entitled to your opinion as much as I, but don't be so condescending enough to tell people how THEY should enjoy it.

Also, this goes the same for the guy you replied to.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 31, 2012)

Even the bad star wars films are more fun to watch then most movies, so that's one reason why I am looking forward to this extremely happily. Chances are even if they fuck everything up, theres going to be at least 1 good movie out of the three, and the other two, even being bad(if they were), would still be way more entertaining then most of the shit hollywood spews out today.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 31, 2012)

Shit. Avengers 2 and Star wars 7 in the same year. Justice League too I think


----------



## O-ushi (Oct 31, 2012)

I've got mixed feelings about the Star Wars Episode VII. The Extended Universe is one of the big things that made me like Star Wars, the graphic novels, books, the video games, even before the prequels.
The thing is in the end much like the prequels I am not exactly the audience that the movie would be geared at. More like my younger siblings and they would make me watch the film with them.

The thing is Disney could technically appeal to both by making original movies and adapting the EU material as CG or animation.


Has there been any news on what Disney buying Lucasfilm means for that live action Star Wars TV show that was being developed?


----------



## Taleran (Oct 31, 2012)

Well they do own ABC so.


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 31, 2012)

someone has rose colored glasses for the original trilogy I see.


----------



## blackbird (Oct 31, 2012)

I'm surprisingly optimistic about this, probably because the franchise's been butchered by the least likely culprit once before already. As much as I revered Lucas before the prequels, as much did I want him to burn his director's chair and script pencil post-TPM, and that image has, despite RotS, stuck. 

I'd very much prefer, however, that Disney took the "Episode X" out of the upcoming titles, however. A, because the original story's finished, and B, because it likely won't feel like _real_ Star Wars anyway for some reason. 

I'm all for Disney bringing in the guys that did the SWTOR cinematics. Any one of those were as mindblowingly awesome and Star Wars-y as an entire prequel movie, if not more.


----------



## Wan (Oct 31, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> Err. No. Any "real" Star Wars fan want this series, that ended in 1983 and was absolutely self-contained and required no sequels, prequels or any expansions, to be left alone from the hand of greedy producers scum and just rest in well deserved peace.
> 
> Now, naive pleb tools, thinking that this is about anything but sucking away your money in incredible proportions, those should be excited, no doubt.



My friend in the 501st who has been totally geeking out over this would beg to differ.  Can't get more real than someone who makes authentic looking Stormtrooper armor for himself.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Oct 31, 2012)

Any real star wars fan would want more star wars just like how any real marvel fan would want more marvel. good or bad. even if they go a new direction and don't go into EU there will still be epic light saber fights.


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 31, 2012)

I'm excited for this, but wary, I'm just curious how they'll pull it off.

I'm not a fan of the "new movie every 2-3 years" thing, though.


----------



## Jena (Oct 31, 2012)

Whatever Disney could do to Star Wars will never be as terrible as what George Lucas has already done to it.

So I am cautiously optimistic.


----------



## James Bond (Oct 31, 2012)

Trollings become so mainstream I'm not sure whether to take what people say seriously or not. I'm interested to see where they go with the story, I heard ages ago about a story that involved Luke turning to the dark side after Vader dying.


----------



## KazeYama (Oct 31, 2012)

O-ushi said:


> I've got mixed feelings about the Star Wars Episode VII. The Extended Universe is one of the big things that made me like Star Wars, the graphic novels, books, the video games, even before the prequels.
> 
> The thing is Disney could technically appeal to both by making original movies and adapting the EU material as CG or animation.
> 
> Has there been any news on what Disney buying Lucasfilm means for that live action Star Wars TV show that was being developed?



The live action project is included as part of the deal. It probably has a better chance of actually being produced with Disney at the helm than it ever did before since Lucas kept being sidetracked by other projects. 

Really this is a major deal because Star Wars can now become a full fledged enterprise of its own accord. The EU won't go away because of this, if anything it is going to get massively larger since authors will be able to expand on all of the new content Disney is producing. 

This doesn't just end at the live action films either. Just imagining Pixar working with Lucasfilm on the Clone Wars cartoon and putting out another full length movie makes me giddy.

 Also bringing ILM and Pixar back together with Skywalker Sound and all of the other film production studios that Lucas owns means that every film associated with Disney such as the Marvel films and all other Disney projects will all benefit as well since everything can be consolidated and worked on collectively instead of having to source out the film to different effects and audio studios like in the past. 

I really see this as a win for everyone. Both the studio execs, Lucas, and all of the fans. 

I just thought of something else. Since Disney had both Marvel and Star Wars does that mean future Star Wars comics will be made by marvel instead of Dark Horse? Will Star Wars become part of the Marvel multiverse? There are so many opportunities that even if some of them fail there is bound to be something good that comes from this. 

I honestly just can't wrap my mind around people who would want Star Wars to die instead of staying alive for future generations to enjoy. I grew up in an era where the special edition OT was coming out along with the prequels so I got the best of both worlds, but I honestly really enjoy seeing this new generation grow up with the prequels and the clone wars and still have so much fun with it all. 

Just because you personally don't like something doesn't mean it is right to take it from other people. It fits with the whole concept of Disney as a whole. If they stopped after Snow White and never produced another film think of how horrid children's childhoods would be.


----------



## Pilaf (Oct 31, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> You haven't seen the prequels?




I have. 

I've also seen the Avengers. That' Disney's property. 

Imagine....



James Bond said:


> Trollings become so mainstream I'm not sure whether to take what people say seriously or not. I'm interested to see where they go with the story, I heard ages ago about a story that involved Luke turning to the dark side after Vader dying.



Dark Empire saga. One of my favorite pieces of the Star Wars expanded universe stuff. Only major problem is that Luke's character in those books was quite a bit younger than Mark Hamill is now, so he'd have to be recast. Palpatine also appears in both an elderly and young form in this saga, since he keeps moving his spirit from clone body to clone body and rapidly aging due to the imperfections in cloning and the whopping number his dark soul does on their aging process. I'm sure Ian McDiarmid would love an opportunity to play the elderly version(s) again but the young, athletic clones would need to be recast because in his freshest form in the saga he's literally like 19 years old and built like a professional swordsman.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 31, 2012)

KazeYama said:


> The live action project is included as part of the deal. It probably has a better chance of actually being produced with Disney at the helm than it ever did before since Lucas kept being sidetracked by other projects.
> 
> Really this is a major deal because Star Wars can now become a full fledged enterprise of its own accord. The EU won't go away because of this, if anything it is going to get massively larger since authors will be able to expand on all of the new content Disney is producing.
> 
> ...


 
First off just because Disney gain such rights mean they just chock hold and stole all the other rights back. It doesnt work that way. Just like when they bought Marvel if they had tried to make a Spidey film they would been sued so fast it would be hilarious as hell.

Just like this Dark Horse has the comic rights to Star Wars so if Marvel wants it they got to pay for it back if Dark Horse wants to give them it and I am confident they wont. 

This also goes for the animated series on CN.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Oct 31, 2012)

Best I'll say is I'm cautiously optimistic. Emphasis on the former.

Not really worried about what this means for the EU since everything except for the Thrawn trilogy sucked.  (That, and Death Star. )


----------



## Hatifnatten (Oct 31, 2012)

Somebody already brought up the fact that Star Wars will 100% be in Kingdom Hearts now? That's by far the best thing about this whole deal.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Oct 31, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> Somebody already brought up the fact that Star Wars will 100% be in Kingdom Hearts now? That's by far the best thing about this whole deal.



I still hold on to my bet that HL3 will be released before KH3.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 31, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> Err. No. Any "real" Star Wars fan want this series, that ended in 1983 and was absolutely self-contained and required no sequels, prequels or any expansions, to be left alone from the hand of greedy producers scum and just rest in well deserved peace.
> 
> Now, naive pleb tools, thinking that this is about anything but sucking away your money in incredible proportions, those should be excited, no doubt.



The movies were always intended to be VI, hence why the originals are episodes IV, V, and VI.  How was there never any need for prequels?  Questions were left open for 16 years. lol


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 31, 2012)

What could be an amazing new  now.


----------



## Superrazien (Oct 31, 2012)

I'm willing to bet they will go the Harry Potter route. Meaning they will involve the movie more in the Jedi training, following a few kids as the main characters.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 31, 2012)

These news only gave me a sense of schadenfreude, buried under the feeling something like this was inevitable or unsurprising.


----------



## Wan (Oct 31, 2012)

Um, he said that everything _except_ the Thrawn trilogy sucked...


----------



## Pilaf (Oct 31, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> someone has rose colored glasses for the original trilogy I see.



Have you ever watched Redlettermedia's review of the prequels? It really does a nice job of breaking down why the prequels absolutely suck as movies. Not that this makes the originals the best story ever told or anything, but it really does put it into perspective.


----------



## Burke (Oct 31, 2012)

"prequels suck"
"not really dude cmon"
"fuck you, redlettermedia"
repeat


----------



## Shock Therapy (Oct 31, 2012)

disney owns ABC. ABC has breaking bad. nuff said


----------



## Platinum (Oct 31, 2012)

So much overreaction to great news.


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 31, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> Have you ever watched Redlettermedia's review of the prequels? It really does a nice job of breaking down why the prequels absolutely suck as movies. Not that this makes the originals the best story ever told or anything, but it really does put it into perspective.



Well I think the first 2 certainly suck balls, especially 1. But 3 was, imo, a marked improvement and much more up to snuff with the quality of the originals.


----------



## MCTDread (Nov 1, 2012)

Who could you guys see direct these new films? Do they go with a well decorated director or someone less known?


----------



## Golden Circle (Nov 1, 2012)

MCTDread said:


> Who could you guys see direct these new films? Do they go with a well decorated director or someone less known?


Anybody less than the guys who did the Bourne Trilogy would be a big letdown.

I would also like the Wachoski Brothers (say what you will about them) and/or famous Asian choreographers to add their little touch to this.

This has gotta look real again rather than a cg frenzy.


----------



## KazeYama (Nov 1, 2012)

Lots or rumors, but Spielberg seems likely for atleast one of the films. Spielberg is obviously good friends with Lucas. Also of note is that Kathleen Kennedy the new president of Lucasfilm has a history of producing many of Spielberg's films and produced the Indiana Jones movies which Lucas and Spielberg worked on together. Spielberg is obviously still directing and it is a guarantee he would do a good job with it. 

Also Speilberg isn't opposed to working on franchise stuff, if he can direct Jurassic Park than he can do Star Wars.


----------



## Burke (Nov 1, 2012)

Spielberg definetly hasnt lost his touch.
I think he should get back into cartoons for a while.
Give this generation something good to watch.


----------



## Palpatine (Nov 1, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> It's Disney so it'll be a load of crap. But I'd trust the franchise under Disney than Lucas.



Disney's been on a roll lately.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Nov 1, 2012)

Bart said:


> Should be titled,
> 
> Star Wars Episode VII (2015)
> 
> ...



EU is canon until contradicted by a story set in a higher level of canon, it's thanks to the EU that the Prequels can fit with the Originals universe


----------



## Powerful Lord (Nov 1, 2012)

I would have loved if Spielberg had directed Return of the Jedi was he was originally supposed to, but now i'm not really interested in seeing him direct this trilogy, i would like to see a fresh talent try.


----------



## MCTDread (Nov 1, 2012)

Peter Jackson to direct Star Wars anyone?


----------



## dream (Nov 1, 2012)

MCTDread said:


> Peter Jackson to direct Star Wars anyone?



Jackson might be an interesting director to see directing the new Star Wars movies depending on what script they choose but I doubt that it would happen.  

My personal favorite would be if they got Cameron to direct it but all he's seeing for the next few years is Avatar and the billions that franchise will make.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 1, 2012)

Jackson isn't a terrible choice but I'd rather not have Cameron or Spielberg. Too obsessed with CGI and sound stages.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 1, 2012)

yeah but Cameron knows how to use that CGI effectively

say what you will about him he has been on a decline but nobody knows how to properly spend money and create action scenes like him.  And he pushes technology for movies all the time.  I haven't like any of his movies since True Lies but he's not someone who just gets complacent


----------



## dream (Nov 1, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Jackson isn't a terrible choice but I'd rather not have Cameron or Spielberg. Too obsessed with CGI and sound stages.



There's going to be a titanic amount of CGI regardless of who directs it, might as well get one of the best users of CGI.


----------



## Megaharrison (Nov 1, 2012)

Need to get Joss Whedon on this. Already is in very good status with Disney given that Avengers was their most successful movie ever.


----------



## Hana (Nov 1, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> Somebody already brought up the fact that Star Wars will 100% be in Kingdom Hearts now? That's by far the best thing about this whole deal.



I may consider playing KH3 just to see Mickey or Sora get force-choked.


----------



## dream (Nov 1, 2012)

Megaharrison said:


> Need to get Joss Whedon on this. Already is in very good status with Disney given that Avengers was their most successful movie ever.



I would love that but Whedon will be busy with the Avengers 2 and whatever live action Marvel show is planned.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 1, 2012)

Cameron won't touch Star Wars anyway, the bastard still needs to make a BA movie.



> I haven't like any of his movies since True Lies



Heathen, how can you not like Titanic.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 1, 2012)

cause it's not a good movie?


----------



## Platinum (Nov 1, 2012)

Yeah i'm pretty sure Disney is just going to ignore the EU entirely.

I would love to see TFU adapted btw.


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 1, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> Well I think the first 2 certainly suck balls, especially 1. But 3 was, imo, a marked improvement and much more up to snuff with the quality of the originals.



I thought that, too. I really did.

Then I soaked in Mr. Plinkett's wisdom:


----------



## Furious George (Nov 1, 2012)

As long as Lucas is out I'm not going to be too outraged. Yet.


----------



## MCTDread (Nov 1, 2012)

I can see it now Marvel/Star Wars crossover 

Since LucasArts has been bought do you think they'll use the resources to finally get a live Action show?


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 1, 2012)

> However, according to E! Online, the new films will be based on original treatments written by George Lucas.



noooooooooooooo


----------



## Platinum (Nov 1, 2012)

Heavily edited hopefully.


----------



## Tekkenman11 (Nov 1, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> I thought that, too. I really did.
> 
> Then I soaked in Mr. Plinkett's wisdom:


----------



## Furious George (Nov 1, 2012)

Whoops, Lucas's script. Rage on, everyone.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 1, 2012)

I doubt Disney is dumb enough to let his rubbish scripts get made untouched.


----------



## Furious George (Nov 1, 2012)

Yeah. 

Hopefully Disney will just use the Lucas name to reassure the little bit of fans the hack actually has whilst gutting the script of his garbage. His flannel-wearing garbage.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 1, 2012)

We all know scripts never get rewritten .


----------



## Wan (Nov 2, 2012)

Tekkenman11 said:


> That guy is an idiotic troll. I can't believe people actually listen to and adore him.
> 
> Overall, the prequels are worse than the original trilogy with Episode III Revenge of the Sith being the best of them. However, I would say Episode III is better than Return of the Jedi (considered one of the weakest of the saga only better than I and II)
> 
> ...



He may exaggerate and joke for some things but he makes a lot of good points.  Revenge of the Sith is pretty bad when it comes to the story, and a lot of that has to do with the portrayal of Anakin.  For me, Return of the Jedi has a much more solid story than Revenge of the Sith (there's more emotion in the final moments when Vader provokes Luke by threatening Leia, and then when Vader silently betrays his master to save Luke [curse you Lucas!] then the entire last act of Revenge of the Sith).  I'd also argue that Return of the Jedi is better overall than A New Hope; A New Hope was good and did a lot of revolutionary stuff, but as a story Return of the Jedi is the satisfying conclusion while A New Hope was just the (good) beginning.

The Phantom Menace I'll admit is has some redeeming qualities, like Duel of the Fates, the single greatest musical piece to come out of Star Wars.  Attack of the Clones...no, I'm really struggling to think of a moment of greatness for it.  It's just bland throughout.


----------



## dream (Nov 2, 2012)

Ugh, I hope that Lucas's script is heavily changed by someone competent.


----------



## Burke (Nov 2, 2012)

i wonder how many times they will have bad feelings about things


----------



## dream (Nov 2, 2012)

St. Burke said:


> i wonder how many times they will have bad feelings about things



At least once in each movie.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 2, 2012)

heylove said:


> Ugh, I hope that Lucas's script is heavily changed by someone competent.



The Hollywood rewrite process can make a script completely unrecognizable from the initial copy to the final version. Let's hope it works it's magic here.


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 2, 2012)

I hate the internet. People really.

Don't make new Star Wars because they don't want it to ruin the old ones. 

The old ones aren't that great. And if you don't want to see these, don't.


----------



## Burke (Nov 2, 2012)

remember, huge rewrites of original lucas scripts is what turned a horrible shit of a movie concept into a new hope.


----------



## drache (Nov 2, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> I hate the internet. People really.
> 
> Don't make new Star Wars because they don't want it to ruin the old ones.
> 
> The old ones aren't that great. And if you don't want to see these, don't.


 
^

this, really truly this


----------



## Platinum (Nov 2, 2012)

There is nothing worse than someone complaining about something 'destroying their childhood'. 

Especially when Lucas already did it.


----------



## Burke (Nov 2, 2012)

I kinda just realized i have no problems with the prequel movies aside from anakins bitchyness and decisions. then again, luke bitched quite alot as well.

all the movies are enjoyable movies, and im excited for more.
damn it


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 2, 2012)

This news made me bored. Now I want to watch the next 3 movies, and I keep comparing everything I'm doing during the last day or two to how fun it would be to watch star wars 7, 8 and 9. Fuck man, 3 years is going to suck  Now I gotta rewatch all 6 over again


----------



## kluang (Nov 2, 2012)

Adam Sandler as Jacen Solo!!!!!!!!!

Tim Burton as the director

Johnny Depp as Johnny Depp


----------



## Darth (Nov 2, 2012)

I don't see why people didn't like The Phantom Menace. I thought it was just as good as Revenge of the Sith. While I don't dislike the prequels, I thought The Clone Wars was somewhat meh. 

I mean, aside from Jar Jar, we had Liam Nesson, Darth Maul, Zero CG amazingly choreographed fight scenes, and a kawaii Natalie Portman. How could that not equal win?


----------



## Wan (Nov 2, 2012)

"Yippie!!!"


----------



## Furious George (Nov 2, 2012)

Darth said:


> *I don't see why people didn't like The Phantom Menace. I thought it was just as good as Revenge of the Sith.* While I don't dislike the prequels, I thought The Clone Wars was somewhat meh.
> 
> I mean, aside from Jar Jar, we had Liam Nesson, Darth Maul, Zero CG amazingly choreographed fight scenes, and a kawaii Natalie Portman. How could that not equal win?



Your problem seems to be that you thought Revenge of The Sith was good.

But you seriously use the word kawaii so there may be no helping you.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 2, 2012)

Too many tears have been shed over this mediocre franchise already.


----------



## Bart (Nov 2, 2012)

Ennoea, no ... just no ... 

Fingers crossed that Alfonso Cuar?n directs ~

And cant wait when the treatments Lucas wrote for VII, VIII & IX are revealed, whenever that may be :WOW

*Question of the Day*
How powerful will Luke be when we see him in Episode VII?


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 2, 2012)

Tekkenman11 said:


> That guy is an idiotic troll. I can't believe people actually listen to and adore him.




I'd love to hear you refute any of his actual points.



Darth said:


> I don't see why people didn't like The Phantom Menace. I thought it was just as good as Revenge of the Sith. While I don't dislike the prequels, I thought The Clone Wars was somewhat meh.
> 
> I mean, aside from Jar Jar, we had Liam Nesson, Darth Maul, Zero CG amazingly choreographed fight scenes, and a kawaii Natalie Portman. How could that not equal win?




Again, watch Mr. Plinkett's review of that movie. If you disagree with his actual points, explain why he's wrong on a point by point basis. The Phantom Menace is a pitifully unlikeable film.


----------



## Megaharrison (Nov 2, 2012)

^He probably just doesn't like pizza rolls.


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 2, 2012)

Revenge of the Sith - Episode III was by far the best out of the 6 movies.

haters gonna hate


----------



## dream (Nov 2, 2012)

Bart said:


> *Question of the Day*
> How powerful will Luke be when we see him in Episode VII?



He'll be pulling off the kinds of feats that Palpatine did in Revenge of the Sith.


----------



## Burke (Nov 2, 2012)

Pff, either they get a new actor to portray luke or they tell mark hamill to go on a diet to portray an older luke.

I dont see either happening.


----------



## drache (Nov 2, 2012)

Bart said:


> Ennoea, no ... just no ...
> 
> Fingers crossed that Alfonso Cuar?n directs ~
> 
> ...


 
they're already said original stories so i highly doubt it



Pilaf said:


> I'd love to hear you refute any of his actual points.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Plinkett's review reads like a fan boy whose memories can't ever be equaled

The Phantom Menace is not great but then objectively there are huge issues with the original 3 as well.


----------



## Furious George (Nov 2, 2012)

I like Plinkett he's alright by me.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 2, 2012)

> Revenge of the Sith - Episode III was by far the best out of the 6 movies.



It was the best, if you want to torture someone in to giving you information.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Nov 2, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Yeah.
> 
> Hopefully Disney will just use the Lucas name to reassure the little bit of fans the hack actually has whilst gutting the script of his garbage. His flannel-wearing garbage.



Why? They better use his story for the sequel trilogy, he's an excelent ideas man, he's just a really crappy script writer


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 2, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> It was the best, if you want to torture someone in to giving you information.



I grew up with the Prequels man, I'm always gonna love them.


----------



## drache (Nov 2, 2012)

^

and I really think that's the point that whatever 'original' trilogy you grew up with will always be that person's favorite which makes the discussion mostly useless


----------



## Furious George (Nov 2, 2012)

Powerful Lord said:


> Why? They better use his story for the sequel trilogy, he's an excelent ideas man, *he's just a really crappy script writer*





I'm a little confused. It was his ability as a script writer that I was slamming.

I'd also hesitate to even call him an "ideas man". Left to his own devices he comes up with silly ideas.



Avalon said:


> I grew up with the Prequels man



I'm sorry.


----------



## KazeYama (Nov 2, 2012)

Furious George said:


> I'm a little confused. It was his ability as a script writer that I was slamming.
> 
> I'd also hesitate to even call him an "ideas man". Left to his own devices he comes up with silly ideas.
> 
> ...



What are you talking about? The entire Star Wars universe, characters almost everything in it was his idea. How does he come up with silly ideas? He created one of the greatest fantasy universes ever as well as pioneering the modern special effects and audio industry.

 Saying Lucas doesn't have great ideas is just living in denial. Unless you only watch low budget indy films it is 100% guaranteed that you have enjoyed a movie that Lucas' company helped create or made possible to create over the years. 

I agree his actual script and dialogue writing isn't that great, but the basic ideas in terms of characters and set pieces is fantastic. 

Him being left to his own devices was what made Star Wars even possible since he bankrolled it all on his own because studio executives were too stupid to realize how amazing it was and actually give him support. 

I imagine you are just trolling, but not acknowledging what he has done in creating the universe and advancing the film industry is just ignorant. 

Also the whole discussion is pointless. It has already been confirmed that Lucas won't be the one writing the script or screenwriting. He is responsible for the proof of concept and will likely sign off on a script, but he is totally removed from writing and directing on the new projects.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Nov 2, 2012)

I am kind of interested to see where this is going to go. I will see it regardless, I just hope Disney doesn't butcher it.


----------



## Wan (Nov 2, 2012)

Avalon said:


> Revenge of the Sith - Episode III was by far the best out of the 6 movies.
> 
> haters gonna hate


----------



## Furious George (Nov 2, 2012)

KazeYama said:


> What are you talking about?* The entire Star Wars universe, characters almost everything in it was his idea.* How does he come up with silly ideas? He created one of the greatest fantasy universes ever as well as pioneering the modern special effects and audio industry



lol, questionable. Do some research.


----------



## MCTDread (Nov 2, 2012)

Timothy Zahn helped create some awesome characters.


----------



## drache (Nov 2, 2012)

^

make your case then


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 2, 2012)

MARA FKIING JADE!?

Revenge of the sith was a pretty cool movie but It could have had a stronger dialogue and could had been better, had the director concentrated on working with the actors more.

IF spilberg or Keshner had done it instead... it would had been amazing.


----------



## Palpatine (Nov 2, 2012)

I think my main problem with episode 3 was Anakin's turn didn't feel genuine enough. That and the lightsaber duels were very short, up until the last one on mustafar, which felt too long...


----------



## Burke (Nov 3, 2012)

Mark Hamill doesnt support
?Star Wars Episode VII? Will Be Released December 18, 2015.

ok well, he says it in an adorable nice guy way. he just thinks george is crazy for going ahead with this.

also



> I have mixed feelings about [the sale to Disney], but they haven’t done badly by Marvel and the Muppets and Pixar. It’s one of those big decisions that at first seems unusual but then the more you look at it, the more it makes sense


----------



## Golden Circle (Nov 3, 2012)

Mark Hamill doesn't look all that fat in that photo. He could do an older Luke no problems. In fact they might have to put some makeup on him to make him look older than what he really is.


----------



## Wan (Nov 3, 2012)

Yeah, the real problem with getting an original cast member to reprise their role is Carrie Fisher...


----------



## All The Good Names Are Taken (Nov 4, 2012)

Oman said:


> Yeah, the real problem with getting an original cast member to reprise their role is Carrie Fisher...




yum 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qsS42Ca3XQU&list=FLXYLAQ500DTVm1zWSWGPyMQ&feature=mh_lolz[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Burke (Nov 4, 2012)

well shes lost weight since i last saw her a few years ago
she could easily play old leia


----------



## Delta Shell (Nov 4, 2012)

Guys, it's Hollywood they could all be 70 year olds rocking 6 packs in about 6 months.

Also I have more faith in Disney (with what they have done with Marvel) than I do Lucas. I wish it was extended universe stuff though.


----------



## SageMaster (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm actually excited about this. Disney is good and filmakers who love the franchise could do a great job.

My main problem is that I really dislike the idea of a movie continuing Luke's story, since it had a definite end on ROTJ (one of the reasons I don't like most of post ROTJ EU except for Thrawn trilogy). I think a story set many years in the future or in the past like KOTOR would be wonderful.


----------



## mayumi (Nov 4, 2012)

there better be a red head love interest.


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 4, 2012)

Delta Shell said:


> Guys, it's Hollywood they could all be 70 year olds rocking 6 packs in about 6 months.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 4, 2012)

Female Jedi main maybe? :33


----------



## Burke (Nov 4, 2012)

revive mace windu
please and thanks


----------



## Stunna (Nov 4, 2012)

then throw him out another window
please and thanks


----------



## Delta Shell (Nov 4, 2012)

Boom, exactomundo.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 4, 2012)

I don't mind Luke and/or characters from the original trilogy being featured in this sequel trilogy, but I don't want the story revolving around them. Their stories have been told, and they've had their fifteen minutes in the spotlight.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 4, 2012)

Give us the rise of the New Jedi Order with a badass new character as a new Jedi-in-training together with Hamil as the Grandmaster and you have your movie/s!


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 4, 2012)

Maybe this movie will actually be good, unlike the other 6 movies .

I'll probably try out some of the books/comics later. I've heard those are actually good.


----------



## Ash (Nov 5, 2012)

Episodes 1-6 have been entirely about Anakin and his saga, so I really hope the new movie isn't titled "Episode VII", seeing as Anakin is kinda dead. If it's to be a movie about NJO and Luke or whatever, they'll need to recast everyone with younger variations, which will suck.

My hopes lie in either an entirely new story or focusing on someone else rather than anyone who was in the movies. I'm a fan of the Old Republic timeline. They could do something with the story of how the Sith were created and how the Jedi forced them out of the galaxy and nearly caused their extinction before they created the Sith Empire. Something like that, that only people who read the books would know, but nobody has ever seen. That's what needs to be made into a movie, not an old people reunion or a shiny new glossup of those same old people.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 5, 2012)

It occurs to me that Disney now holds both Star Wars and the director of Firefly

Discuss


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 5, 2012)

If Disney doesn't make every single star wars movie from here on out Sith-focused, 99% sith, then they have failed the world.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Nov 5, 2012)

Hmmm Starwars owned by Disney..........Luke in Kingdom hearts III. 

Yes Please.


----------



## Ash (Nov 5, 2012)

Goova said:


> Btw, I'm trying to download everything interesting about star wars. WHat else besides comics and movies are there to download?



If you haven't played ToR or seen the cinematics for it, I highly recommend watching all three of them. They're downloadable.


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Nov 5, 2012)

You can always find the gayest Star Wars fans bitching in the forums about this deal. The last time George Lucas made a good Star Wars movie was the Empire Strikes Back. Since then, every iteration of this franchise has gotten worse and worse. Star Wars is already bottom barrel shit so it can't get any worse than what George Lucas has already done. So Disney brought Star Wars? Big fucking deal. Disney brought Marvel and Disney can buy and sell each and everyone of your asses. Thirty years from now everyone is going to be working for that mouse except of course Star Wars fans who can't actually find a job anywhere. So shut the fuck up complaining and go back to playing with your lightsabers.


----------



## Palpatine (Nov 5, 2012)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Hmmm Starwars owned by Disney..........Luke in Kingdom hearts III.
> 
> Yes Please.



I find the concept of Darth Vader summoning a bunch of heartless to aid him in a boss battle to be both hilarious and epic.


----------



## MCTDread (Nov 5, 2012)

Sweet! Crossing my fingers hoping Disney builds a workable AT-AT.... 

It be awesome if they add even more Star Wars props on Disney property now that they own it.


----------



## DeK3iDE (Nov 5, 2012)

Ash said:


> My hopes lie in either an entirely new story or focusing on someone else rather than anyone who was in the movies. I'm a fan of the Old Republic timeline. They could do something with the story of how the Sith were created and how the Jedi forced them out of the galaxy and nearly caused their extinction before they created the Sith Empire. Something like that, that only people who read the books would know, but nobody has ever seen.


i hope so as well, me being a fan of the Old Republic Era and the Rise of the Empire Era and all. If it's set in neither, i can deal. I'm just excited about there being another trilogy in the works


----------



## drache (Nov 6, 2012)

I don't know if many here watch attack of the show but last week they had people on to talk about this and I really agree with a point that was raised about directors. I hope disney continues to choose journey directors and not big name ones so that they can make a star wars movie, not "insert name" star wars


----------



## dream (Nov 6, 2012)

James Cameron's Star Wars would be interesting.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Nov 6, 2012)

Michael Bay pls , random explosions, random explosions everywhere


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 6, 2012)

We need Micheal Moore to direct it


----------



## Bart (Nov 6, 2012)

*Skywalker offspring*
*1.* _Blake Bashoff_

*Solo offspring*
*1.* _Josh Holloway_

Two members from LOST coincidently :WOW


----------



## Angelus (Nov 6, 2012)

I hope this will be a fresh start for Star Wars - new characters, a new setting, preferably thousands of years into the future. No mention of descendants of Skywalkers or Solos or Chewbaccas.

SW was always a great place to come up with new stories. I just hope that Disney will come up with something different than yet another Sith Empire/random alien race invading New/Old Republic territory and Jedi trying to defend it.


----------



## Bart (Nov 6, 2012)

Angelus said:


> I hope this will be a fresh start for Star Wars - new characters, a new setting, preferably thousands of years into the future. No mention of descendants of Skywalkers or Solos or Chewbaccas.



Worst possible thing that could occur, hence why they won't be going down that path and I can bet you anything that such a thing won't be occuring.

Familiarity is key, and most of the commotion which has occured if because many want to see Luke again as well as the old cast of IV-VI; and the prospect of even seeing an Old Luke communicate with Force Ghost Anakin is something I'm sure that many would wish to see.



Angelus said:


> SW was always a great place to come up with new stories. I just hope that Disney will come up with something different than yet another Sith Empire/random alien race invading New/Old Republic territory and Jedi trying to defend it.



Well they might come up with something different, but I'm sure the Sith will be involved somewhat given the nature of balance and the concept of the Chosen One.


----------



## Burke (Nov 6, 2012)

People round the internet still thinking there going to be like fucking luke skywalker in kingdom hearts and princess leia as a disney princess.

what the fucking fuck you fucks


----------



## Bart (Nov 6, 2012)

St. Burke said:


> People round the internet still thinking there going to be like fucking luke skywalker in kingdom hearts and princess leia as a disney princess.
> 
> what the fucking fuck you fucks



We need to find these rebels and throw them in the Sarlacc pit.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Nov 6, 2012)

I demand a light saber based key blade.


----------



## Angelus (Nov 6, 2012)

Bart said:


> Worst possible thing that could occur, hence why they won't be going down that path and I can bet you anything that such a thing won't be occuring.
> 
> Familiarity is key, and most of the commotion which has occured if because many want to see Luke again as well as the old cast of IV-VI; and the prospect of even seeing an Old Luke communicate with Force Ghost Anakin is something I'm sure that many would wish to see.



Yeah sure, because kids these days will just LOVE to see a bunch of people in their 60s/70s duke it out with their lightsabers old-school style :rofl

I also like how you say they won't go down this road or that road like you can somehow miraculously foresee the future. I say better keep an open mind - if nothing else, Episode 7-9 should at least be pretty entertaining movies either way and that's what Star Wars is all about in the end anyways.


----------



## Grape (Nov 6, 2012)

Matthew Vauhn - Director of "Kick Ass" and "X-Men: First Class" rumored to be in talk to direct Episode VII. Harrison Ford willing to play Han Solo again.



Muuuahahahahahaha.


----------



## MCTDread (Nov 6, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> Matthew Vauhn - Director of "Kick Ass" and "X-Men: First Class" rumored to be in talk to direct Episode VII. Harrison Ford willing to play Han Solo again.
> 
> 
> 
> Muuuahahahahahaha.



Now that is very interesting news. I never knew Harrison Ford would be willing to play Han Solo again...


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 6, 2012)

Ash said:


> Episodes 1-6 have been entirely about Anakin and his saga, so I really hope the new movie isn't titled "Episode VII", seeing as Anakin is kinda dead. If it's to be a movie about NJO and Luke or whatever, they'll need to recast everyone with younger variations, which will suck.
> 
> My hopes lie in either an entirely new story or focusing on someone else rather than anyone who was in the movies. I'm a fan of the Old Republic timeline. They could do something with the story of how the Sith were created and how the Jedi forced them out of the galaxy and nearly caused their extinction before they created the Sith Empire. Something like that, that only people who read the books would know, but nobody has ever seen. That's what needs to be made into a movie, not an old people reunion or a shiny new glossup of those same old people.



These are episodes of Star Wars, not Anakin. The next one can be called VII.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 6, 2012)

Vaughn is a decent choice, however they need to drop any Skywalker related stuff.


----------



## Grape (Nov 6, 2012)

I guess Vaughn would fit. Both X-Men FC and KA featured some pretty fucking cringeworthy dialogue.


----------



## dream (Nov 6, 2012)

Don't see them dropping Skywalker stuff, they need some familiarity and the Skywalker family is really good for that.


----------



## Burke (Nov 6, 2012)

its unlikely considering their "completely never before seen story" direction


----------



## dream (Nov 6, 2012)

Meh, that could mean multiple things.  I'm leaning towards it being a story that ignores EU and forges its own story.


----------



## Grape (Nov 6, 2012)

Nah, they need to drop Skywalker. The SWVerse is gigantic and they should focus on something that doesn't revolve around the same family again. Six movies of one family is enough


----------



## MCTDread (Nov 6, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> Nah, they need to drop Skywalker. The SWVerse is gigantic and they should focus on something that doesn't revolve around the same family again. Six movies of one family is enough



That's what I've been thinking. The EU has so much content to choose from. It would be kick ass to see some Old Republic or even Revan... A Revan trilogy or even a Exar Kun trilogy would be interesting.


----------



## Skywalker (Nov 6, 2012)

Give me a Kyle Katarn movie.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 6, 2012)

As much as I'd miss a Skywalker protagonist, their story is pretty much done as far as I'm concerned (excluding EU) with Luke redeeming his father and the latter fulfilling the prophecy.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 6, 2012)

Stunna said:


> As much as I'd miss a Skywalker protagonist, their story is pretty much done as far as I'm concerned (excluding EU) with Luke redeeming his father and the latter fulfilling the prophecy.



I just stopped by to tell you get the hell out of this thread.

Your infancy makes you illegible to even know what you are talking about . Especially with Star Wars 


Good Day .


----------



## Stunna (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm pretty confident I've seen each movie twice as many times as you.


----------



## Burke (Nov 7, 2012)

i imagine i have 3 times each?


----------



## Darth (Nov 7, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I'm pretty confident I've seen each movie twice as many times as you.



I'm pretty confident I've seen each movie ten times as many times as you.

Also, a Revan Trilogy or a Darth Bane trilogy would be fucking badass.


----------



## Bart (Nov 7, 2012)

Angelus said:


> Yeah sure, because kids these days will just LOVE to see a bunch of people in their 60s/70s duke it out with their lightsabers old-school style :rofl
> 
> I also like how you say they won't go down this road or that road like you can somehow miraculously foresee the future. I say better keep an open mind - if nothing else, Episode 7-9 should at least be pretty entertaining movies either way and that's what Star Wars is all about in the end anyways.



It's not all about action.

We've not seen Luke, Leia and Han since 1983 and that is a pretty big deal, unless you're suggesting otherwise? And clearly you're not at all excited or interested in seeing how Luke's progressed with his abilities since the events of ROTJ or how the possible reconstruction of the Jedi Temple had come about.

*Yoda:* _"Pass on what you have learned."_

Well they obviously won't go down that route, given what's already been suggested and given what you've suggested with, _"... preferably thousands of years into the future. No mention of descendants of Skywalkers or Solos or Chewbaccas."_

Time-skipping thousands of years into the future and ignorning those two main points above?


----------



## Angelus (Nov 7, 2012)

I guess I really don't care much about what happend to Luke and his friends ofter ROTJ - my favourite was always Darth Vader and his story has already been told.

Of course I understand that there are still a lot of fans who would like to see the story of the Big Three continued in the sequel trilogy, but the age of the original actors is something that, at least in my opinion, will prevent them from playing a major role in the sequels, if they appear at all. SW is targeted mostly at kids these days after all and they need young heroes to identify themselfs with.

In the end I think a fresh start is what the SW franchise needs - the story of the Skywalkers is told and it's time for new heroes and new stories. For those who want to know more about the fate of Luke, Leia and Co. there will always be the EU.


----------



## Bart (Nov 7, 2012)

Heeey ;3

Well yeah, Anakin's story was told, but Luke's a different matter entirely.

Having a time-skip of thousands of years after the events of ROTJ requires more questions to be asked about Luke in general, which is why I don't believe they won't and obviously due to the fact Lucas had already met with Hamill and Fisher before the announcement by Disney was made.

Who's to say there won't be any younger Jedi? I mean the most logical route to go with VII, as has been suggested, is to have either the offspring of Luke or Han/Leia to have the torch passed on, similar to what Obi-Wan had done with Luke in ANH.

The story of Anakin has been told, but the Skywalker story is very far from over; and there's quite obviously a reason why Lucas made that alteration at the end of ROTJ, regarding Anakin.

Indeed there'll always be the EU, but the fact VII, VIII and IX won't be based on any known EU concepts, story-wise at least pretty much tells you a lot :WOW


----------



## MCTDread (Nov 7, 2012)

Darth said:


> I'm pretty confident I've seen each movie ten times as many times as you.
> 
> Also, a Revan Trilogy or a Darth Bane trilogy would be fucking badass.



Now that would be badass. Just imagine a Star Wars film from the perspective of a Sith. A Bane trilogy would be awesome.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 7, 2012)

Maybe they could do a cartoon series or animated film starring the old characters then when it comes to the live action films keep it original.


----------



## Burke (Nov 7, 2012)

bring back the style of the old clone wars shorts


----------



## drache (Nov 8, 2012)

Gunners said:


> Maybe they could do a cartoon series or animated film starring the old characters then when it comes to the live action films keep it original.


 
I think a direct to dvd animated movie arc of the EU woudl likely sell well if done right and they could probably get most of the orginial cast to do voice work


----------



## Stunna (Nov 8, 2012)

That sounds really awesome. If they do animated adaptations of comic book stories direct-to-DVD, why not Star Wars EU?


----------



## Bart (Nov 8, 2012)

Josh Holloway for Han and Leia's offspring :WOW


----------



## Angelus (Nov 8, 2012)

Bart said:


> Heeey ;3
> 
> Well yeah, Anakin's story was told, but Luke's a different matter entirely.
> 
> Having a time-skip of thousands of years after the events of ROTJ requires more questions to be asked about Luke in general, which is why I don't believe they won't and obviously due to the fact Lucas had already met with Hamill and Fisher before the announcement by Disney was made.



I don't think so. All they need to do is to mention that the Rebellion, led by Skywalker, defeated the Empire and established a New Republic that lasted a thousand years or so and that a new threat looms beyond the horizon. No need to make this complicated.



Bart said:


> Who's to say there won't be any younger Jedi? I mean the most logical route to go with VII, as has been suggested, is to have either the offspring of Luke or Han/Leia to have the torch passed on, similar to what Obi-Wan had done with Luke in ANH.



I guess that wouldn't be so bad as long as Luke won't have to swoop in and save the day all the time.



Bart said:


> The story of Anakin has been told, but the Skywalker story is very far from over; and there's quite obviously a reason why Lucas made that alteration at the end of ROTJ, regarding Anakin.



I thought it was just to piss off all those "hardcore" fans 



Bart said:


> Indeed there'll always be the EU, but the fact VII, VIII and IX won't be based on any known EU concepts, story-wise at least pretty much tells you a lot :WOW



Sounds to me like there is indeed a good chance they will drop the Skywalker saga.

Either way there are definitely a lot of interesting possibilities storywise for Episode VII.


----------



## Atem (Nov 8, 2012)

Skywalker said:


> Give me a Kyle Katarn movie.



Verily.

I will pray to whatever zombie gods that are out there that this movie in some way involves Kyle Katarn and his beard. 

Also, Kyle VS Jerec. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## MCTDread (Nov 8, 2012)

Do you guys think Mara Jade will be introduced in the films?


----------



## Burke (Nov 8, 2012)

i do not think she will


----------



## Platinum (Nov 8, 2012)

I'm down with the rumored writer


----------



## MCTDread (Nov 8, 2012)

One of the latest question on the Internet.... Carrie Fisher to reprise role....

She's down with it.


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 10, 2012)




----------



## Platinum (Nov 10, 2012)

All my approval.


----------



## Khyle (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm a little more hopeful about the movie after knowing this. I haven't watched Toy Story 3 (sue me) but it got a great reception, and I _absolutely_ loved Little Miss Sunshine.

I'm still wary and skeptical, sure. It can still turn out to be a PoS. But I don't think it's a bad choice at all. I don't know how he will manage with something that different to everything he has done, though. And it's not like a movie's quality depends solely on the writer...


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 10, 2012)

Don't see the point of bringing any writers, Disney will scrap and force to re-write all the possibly decent elements to make it as safe and marketable of a movie as possible.


----------



## drache (Nov 10, 2012)

^

guessing you don't know disney owns touchstone.....


----------



## Platinum (Nov 10, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> Don't see the point of bringing any writers, Disney will scrap and force to re-write all the possibly decent elements to make it as safe and marketable of a movie as possible.



Yeah because Disney wants to sink the franchise it dropped 4 billion for


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 10, 2012)

drache said:


> ^
> 
> guessing you don't know disney owns touchstone.....


How's this of any relevance what they own?
What, touchstone has a reputation of having only stellar high grossing masterpieces produced that Disney NEVER DARED to interfere with? Lawl.


----------



## drache (Nov 10, 2012)

no they have put R rated movies as has Miramax (though disney did sell that off about 2 years ago) so the idea that Stars Wars will be 'toned down' is silly never minding the fact that star wars was always aimed at including children anyways


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 10, 2012)

> Yeah because Disney wants to sink the franchise it dropped 4 billion for


Quite the opposite son, Disney wants this franchise to sell as best as possible. Hence why it will be made as safe and marketable as possible.
And you're not very educated in the movie industry are you. 4 billion for Disney is the equivalent of pocket money your mom gave you.



drache said:


> no they have put R rated movies as has Miramax (though disney did sell that off about 2 years ago) so the idea that Stars Wars will be 'toned down' is silly never minding the fact that star wars was always aimed at including children anyways


I don't see how *their company* "put R rated movies" and *THEY* "not gonna make SW more marketable" have anything to do together.


----------



## drache (Nov 10, 2012)

^

even for disney 4 billion is not 'pocket change' are you trolling again?


----------



## Platinum (Nov 10, 2012)

Mhm sure. 

Disney knows how to cultivate brands, they live off brands. 

I'm sure they don't want to repeat the prequels .

And Disney has shown that they let their acquisitions run fairly autonomously. What you are saying is basically completely unfounded


----------



## drache (Nov 10, 2012)

Marvel Studios, Miramax, Touchstone are all examples of this


----------



## Grape (Nov 10, 2012)

It's crazy to think Instagram was bought for a quarter of the price as the entire Star Wars franchise.


----------



## Golden Circle (Nov 10, 2012)

That's some talent they've got going there. With the amount of people working on this, they would really have to do something awful to muck this up.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 10, 2012)

I just want to see Mara Jade and Bobba Fett returning.


----------



## Bart (Nov 10, 2012)

Angelus said:


> I don't think so. All they need to do is to mention that the Rebellion, led by Skywalker, defeated the Empire and established a New Republic that lasted a thousand years or so and that a new threat looms beyond the horizon. No need to make this complicated.



Hmm 

Too many loose ends, and also complicated given youre taking into account the people who may not have seen the PT and OT. Each of the PT (Prequel Trilogy) and the OT (Original Trilogy) were their own stories and could be watched in any order, yet connected. What you're suggesting would deviate from that entirely.



Angelus said:


> I guess that wouldn't be so bad as long as Luke won't have to swoop in and save the day all the time.



Well yeah I agree ^_^

But nevertheless he'll quite probably be the most powerful Jedi of all time, given what Lucas said regarding him and his father in that Prime Luke will essentially be what Anakin should have become; so he'll have to show us how powerful he's become, which I'm fairly sure that will be what will occur :WOW



Angelus said:


> I thought it was just to piss off all those "hardcore" fans



Nooo haha 



Angelus said:


> Sounds to me like there is indeed a good chance they will drop the Skywalker saga.



Doubt that as a Skywalker has been shown within each of the Trilogy's; so there seems to be more support for it than against it.



Angelus said:


> Either way there are definitely a lot of interesting possibilities storywise for Episode VII.



Indeedy ^_^ Especially the reformation of the Jedi Academy and the possibility of us seeing Luke and Force Ghost Anakin (which I feel we may be seeing).



Suigetsu said:


> I just want to see Mara Jade and Bobba Fett returning.



Will not be happening ;3

Already confirmed no EU connection whatsoever, given that it'll probably be mentioned shortly after or soon that such things are in an alternate reality and Fett may come back but doubtful.


----------



## Burke (Nov 10, 2012)

it is also likely they will keep characters, but make new storylines vv

@all Disney takes a backseat on the creative processes of the other companies they own. Like touchstone and Marvel.

Also, good choice of writer, lightheartedness of little miss sunchine, the other heart stuff of toy story 3, and actiony stuff from that hunger games thing.


----------



## MCTDread (Nov 10, 2012)

Boba Fett movie would be glorious. 

I wonder if they'll introduce Natasi Daala. And if this is gonna be the New Republic era what they'll wanna show. Since Disney wants to make more than this announced trilogy.


----------



## KidTony (Nov 10, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> Don't see the point of bringing any writers, Disney will scrap and force to re-write all the possibly decent elements to make it as safe and marketable of a movie as possible.



Disney has a good track record actually. Look what they did with Marvel. Beig Marketable and being good aren't mutually exclusive. If you were holding out for an R rated, incredibly dark and Adult star wars i don't know what to say, since you weren't going to get that with Lucas in the first place, and quite honestly that's never been what star wars is about.

I have no problem with an action packed movie with a good story, in the mold of the avengers, and iron man.


----------



## Hossaim (Nov 10, 2012)

* patiently awaits the entire EU being retconned*


----------



## Burke (Nov 10, 2012)

Retcon is not the appropriate word here.


----------



## MCTDread (Nov 10, 2012)

I thought Lucas was gonna fix the EU? Cause I heard Han Solo book trilogy and others were non canon anymore. And Republic Commando


----------



## drache (Nov 10, 2012)

^

EU was with Lucas' permission, he controls (rather controlled) that universe


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 12, 2012)

HAHAHA OH GOD

It's probably fake, but can you imagine?


----------



## Darth (Nov 12, 2012)

this could go badly very quickly.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 12, 2012)

Wouldn't watch.













Yes I would.


----------



## dream (Nov 12, 2012)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> HAHAHA OH GOD
> 
> It's probably fake, but can you imagine?



Ahahahaha, the shitstorm that such a thing would cause almost makes me want it to happen.


----------



## Skywalker (Nov 12, 2012)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> HAHAHA OH GOD
> 
> It's probably fake, but can you imagine?


No thank you.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 13, 2012)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> HAHAHA OH GOD
> 
> It's probably fake, but can you imagine?



the comic book logic is strong in this one


----------



## MCTDread (Nov 13, 2012)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> HAHAHA OH GOD
> 
> It's probably fake, but can you imagine?



 no....  NOOOOO. NOOOOOOOOOO! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

Bring Blackhole (Shadowspawn), or someone just not Vader again... It would seem pointless.


----------



## Atem (Nov 13, 2012)

I want to see the triumphant return of Samuel L. Jackson Mace Windu. I wouldn't mind if he came back and formed a tag-team with Kyle. You know, be the Luke Cage to his Daniel Rand.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 13, 2012)

Darth Vader's shadow had already wrecked their Prequels. No thanks.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 13, 2012)

Vader's shadow should have made the prequels. 

But seriously, reviving him would be one of the biggest goofs of all time.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2012)

There is talk of reviving Vader?


----------



## dream (Nov 13, 2012)

Rukia said:


> There is talk of reviving Vader?



Sadly, it will likely remain just talk.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2012)

They need to go in a completely new direction.  ZERO characters should return.  The Star Wars universe is vast.  The last thing they should do is bog themselves down with characters that everyone is sick to death of.


----------



## dream (Nov 13, 2012)

I hate it when characters get brought back after dying, if Vader is brought back I will hate that plot element.  It's just that the shitstorm that may be caused by Vader returning in SW7 is tempting.  

That said, was Vader a character that people were sick of?  I've always thought that people enjoyed him.  Anakin from the prequel movies?  Sure, he's someone that I dislike.  As long as we get Vader and not Anakin it shouldn't be too bad to have him be in the new movies.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 13, 2012)

No one is sick of Vader. Anakin should have been cool too. But, you know...


----------



## Karasu (Nov 13, 2012)

Vader  so not impressed.  



MCTDread said:


> *Boba Fett movie would be glorious. *
> 
> I wonder if they'll introduce Natasi Daala. And if this is gonna be the New Republic era what they'll wanna show. Since Disney wants to make more than this announced trilogy.



A well written story with Mandos/bounty hunting/mercenaries incorporated would be awesome.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2012)

I can already imagine them selling it to us as a gritty Star Wars.


----------



## Karasu (Nov 13, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I can already imagine them selling it to us as a gritty Star Wars.



 Disney goes DARK! 

 

Honestly though, we could really us an R rated Star Wars


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 13, 2012)

They could keep anakin dead, but have another character, sith lord, recreate his armor/image and try and take his place


----------



## Stunna (Nov 13, 2012)

Why would you want Vader's clunky, restricting armor? Pass.


----------



## Grape (Nov 13, 2012)

Remember the SW geek rage over Vader's "NO!"?

Imagine the geek rage when they bring Vader back. 

It will be glorious.


----------



## dream (Nov 13, 2012)

Well, he was able to beat the quite a few Jedis in that armor so it shouldn't be that restricting.  There's also the fear that it will put in the hearts of regular people.  It's possible that someone wearing his armor would enjoy more fear than he/she might by not posing as Vader.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 13, 2012)

That's only because it was Vader. There's no denying that Anakin lost agility and mobility when he put on the suit. Just let every part of Vader stay dead.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 13, 2012)

It would be vader impersonator, except with legs and 2 arms. Would move much quicker with legs


----------



## Stunna (Nov 13, 2012)

Ah, that's true. 

Still don't want anyone in his suit.


----------



## Skywalker (Nov 13, 2012)

Let the man stay dead.


----------



## Karasu (Nov 13, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Why would you want Vader's clunky, restricting armor? Pass.



Yeah - total fail. Star Wars has/could have so much diversity why recycle? 

And anyone who tries to bring in elements like Jar Jar should be shot


----------



## Grape (Nov 13, 2012)

I don't get all the Jar Jar hate. He was a better sidekick than Chewbacca by far.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 13, 2012)

It's a trap!


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 13, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> I don't get all the Jar Jar hate. He was a better sidekick than Chewbacca by far.



No                                   .


----------



## Karasu (Nov 13, 2012)

heylove said:


> Well, he was able to beat the quite a few Jedis in that armor so it shouldn't be that restricting.  There's also the fear that it will put in the hearts of regular people.  It's possible that someone wearing his armor would enjoy more fear than he/she might by not posing as Vader.



Never understood the fear though.  He didn't seem to be that much more powerful than everyone else, got schooled by Obiwan, and was basically a tool until he died.  In the end I was left with the feeling that it was the power his keeper had/used that was what people feared. 



Grape Krush said:


> I don't get all the Jar Jar hate. He was a better sidekick than Chewbacca by far.





Stunna said:


> It's a trap!


----------



## Grape (Nov 13, 2012)

Well, he was. Chewy didn't do anything. Jar Jar played one of the most important roles in the entire series.


----------



## Karasu (Nov 13, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> Well, he was. Chewy didn't do anything. Jar Jar played one of the most important roles in the entire series.



Sorry, but Akbar already pantsed you troll


----------



## Platinum (Nov 13, 2012)

They won't revive Vader.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 13, 2012)

Lets hope not


----------



## dream (Nov 13, 2012)

Black Sun said:


> Never understood the fear though.  He didn't seem to be that much more powerful than everyone else, got schooled by Obiwan, and was basically a tool until he died.  In the end I was left with the feeling that it was the power his keeper had/used that was what people feared.



He was a wolf among sheep.  He had the power to effortless kill someone and used it often.  If you failed him enough he was going to kill you, wouldn't such a thing put the fear of the devil in the people working under him?  He's a downright terrifying foe to most of the population of the galaxy.


----------



## Karasu (Nov 13, 2012)

heylove said:


> He was a wolf among sheep.  He had the power to effortless kill someone and used it often.  If you failed him enough he was going to kill you, wouldn't such a thing put the fear of the devil in the people working under him?  He's a downright terrifying foe to most of the population of the galaxy.



Well, maybe a wolf among lesser wolves lol. I think by and large people feared the stormtroopers and the Empire at large more than Vader. I don't think people thought that he was going to show up on their doorstep. And sure, he was powerful to most.  But to most all force users are powerful. Loose cannon? Yeah, but still I can't buy into the hype.


----------



## dream (Nov 13, 2012)

Black Sun said:


> Well, maybe a wolf among lesser wolves lol. I think by and large people feared the stormtroopers and the Empire at large more than Vader. I don't think people thought that he was going to show up on their doorstep. And sure, he was powerful to most.  But to most all force users are powerful. Loose cannon? Yeah, but still I can't buy into the hype.



I've always thought of Vader as the face of the military of the Empire and in a way the face of the Empire itself.  Sure they may fear stormtroopers but they would fear Vader by association.  True, he wasn't someone that most people were likely to run into but he still casts a massive shadow.  It's certainly true that all force users are powerful but by that time how many active force users were left?  The Jedi are long gone, Vader has mystique on side to increase the fear that he installs in others.


----------



## Golden Circle (Nov 14, 2012)

So long as it was like Obi Wan Kenobi in the Empire Strikes Back, I see no problem with this.

Hell, even if he did come back, I still would have no problem with it.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 14, 2012)

Joe Johnston directing


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Nov 14, 2012)

They gonna bring back Bubba fett too?


----------



## Burke (Nov 14, 2012)

People taking every little horrible rumor as fact because they want to hate this so bad.


----------



## Corran (Nov 14, 2012)

Fenix Down said:


> They gonna bring back Bubba fett too?



Fun fact, he survives in the EU. I can't remember how exactly but he uses his rocket launcher or some other explosives to blow the crap out of it and crawl out of there. Makes sense when you think about it, dude had an arsenal at his disposal to escape.


----------



## MCTDread (Nov 14, 2012)

Corran said:


> Fun fact, he survives in the EU. I can't remember how exactly but he uses his rocket launcher or some other explosives to blow the crap out of it and crawl out of there. Makes sense when you think about it, dude had an arsenal at his disposal to escape.



Thankfully he is alive and well in the EU. Cept he has a lot of scarring cause of the Pit.

I think Dengar was also in the area when he escaped. After that they tag teamed for a while and went separate ways.


----------



## dream (Nov 15, 2012)

St. Burke said:


> People taking every little horrible rumor as fact because they want to hate this so bad.



I'm talking about every little rumor since I have a high interest in this franchise and want to talk about the movie.  Since we only have rumors at this point I'm talking about rumors.  The same probably goes for most of us.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 15, 2012)

Corran said:


> Fun fact, he survives in the EU. I can't remember how exactly but he uses his rocket launcher or some other explosives to blow the crap out of it and crawl out of there. Makes sense when you think about it, dude had an arsenal at his disposal to escape.



His original "death" was silly and stupid any way, so I hope we get to see him in VII.


----------



## Burke (Nov 15, 2012)

heylove said:


> I'm talking about every little rumor since I have a high interest in this franchise and want to talk about the movie.  Since we only have rumors at this point I'm talking about rumors.  The same probably goes for most of us.



Im talking more in reference to the "news" sites that are all posting about "100% confirmed everything you hate is happening"


----------



## Corran (Nov 15, 2012)

MCTDread said:


> Thankfully he is alive and well in the EU. Cept he has a lot of scarring cause of the Pit.
> 
> I think Dengar was also in the area when he escaped. After that they tag teamed for a while and went separate ways.



Until Dengar got shot point blank in the head by Mara Jade


----------



## MCTDread (Nov 15, 2012)

Corran said:


> Until Dengar got shot point blank in the head by Mara Jade



 Dengar is dead?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 15, 2012)

Corran said:


> Until Dengar got shot point blank in the head by Mara Jade



Wait...when did this happen? the last appearance of his Chronologically that I recall was during Young Jedi Knights


----------



## Burke (Nov 15, 2012)

ITT: we recall whether or not dengar is dead


----------



## MCTDread (Nov 15, 2012)

Lumiya could be a villain in the new movies.... But then again most people won't know who she is or why she's scarred.


----------



## Corran (Nov 15, 2012)

MCTDread said:


> Dengar is dead?





Emperor Joker said:


> Wait...when did this happen? the last appearance of his Chronologically that I recall was during Young Jedi Knights



I have been rereading the Thrawn trilogy and Mara shot someone with the ID card Dengar. Reading Wookieepedia it seems like it was an impostor so its my bad lol
But I think originally Zahn intended for it to be Dengar and other authors retconned it as an imposter


----------



## Karasu (Nov 15, 2012)

Fenix Down said:


> They gonna bring back Bubba fett too?



Meh - any kick ass Mandalorian would fit the bill. 



Corran said:


> Until Dengar got shot point blank in the head by Mara Jade



Mara Jade  I love a girl that can kick my ass.


----------



## MCTDread (Nov 15, 2012)

Black Sun said:


> Meh - any kick ass Mandalorian would fit the bill.
> 
> 
> 
> Mara Jade  I love a girl that can kick my ass.



It would be nice if they did an Old Republic Trilogy with the Mandalorians during the war. Though what other Mandalorian around Boba Fett's time is kick ass. 

Mara Jade is awesome. It would be nice if they do introduce her in this trilogy.


----------



## dream (Nov 16, 2012)

I wouldn't mind Mara being in the new trilogy, she's certainly a hell of a lot better than Leia in my eyes.


----------



## Bart (Nov 16, 2012)

Well Mara's not going to be there ;3

The only connection to the EU might be the fact that Luke may call his son 'Ben', but then again we still don't know of the new established Jedi Order will branch off from the one established post-Phantom Menace in that marriage, offspring etc are forbidden.

Yoda didn't mention anything of such nature to Luke, but I'm rather certain he would have gone to Coruscant and studied from the Temple, which is still standing.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 16, 2012)

Bart said:


> Well Mara's not going to be there ;3
> 
> The only connection to the EU might be the fact that Luke may call his son 'Ben', but then again we still don't know of the new established Jedi Order will branch off from the one established post-Phantom Menace in that marriage, offspring etc are forbidden.
> 
> Yoda didn't mention anything of such nature to Luke, but I'm rather certain he would have gone to Coruscant and studied from the Temple, *which is still standing*.



Um...actually it was ransacked and then burned to the ground after Order 66


----------



## Khyle (Nov 16, 2012)

Severely damaged yes, but it was still standing.

Starkiller went there several times during the The Force Unleashed game, 15+ years after Order 66, without having to go any further.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 16, 2012)

Khyle said:


> Severely damaged yes, but it was still standing.
> 
> Starkiller went there several times during the The Force Unleashed game, 15+ years after Order 66, without having to go any further.



hmm guess that aspect that Palpatine buried it after ranasacking the archives was retconned out


----------



## Bart (Nov 16, 2012)

Emperor Joker said:


> Um...actually it was ransacked and then burned to the ground after Order 66





Khyle said:


> Severely damaged yes, but it was still standing.
> 
> Starkiller went there several times during the The Force Unleashed game, 15+ years after Order 66, without having to go any further.





Emperor Joker said:


> hmm guess that aspect that Palpatine buried it after ranasacking the archives was retconned out



I was speaking more of the fact that we saw it at the end of the 2004 edition of Return of the Jedi ;3

But without a doubt, sometime after the events of ROTJ, Luke would have gone to Coruscant to learn about the old Jedi Order of the Prequel Trilogy through the whole collecting of data, knowledge etc; and I'm sure it'll be hinted upon within the film.


----------



## Ender (Nov 16, 2012)

no confirmed plot yet? 

also, i want them to KoToR storyline movies


----------



## Karasu (Nov 16, 2012)

MCTDread said:


> It would be nice if they did an Old Republic Trilogy with the Mandalorians during the war. *Though what other Mandalorian around Boba Fett's time is kick ass.*
> 
> Mara Jade is awesome. It would be nice if they do introduce her in this trilogy.



I haven't read the books in awhile, but IIRC it's in _Bloodlines_ we learn that there were elite commandos created amongst the clones that were amazingly powerful.  They survived by learning how to stop their aging process.  Also, Fett called a good amount of Mandalorians (not clones, but natural born killers lol) that were scattered across the galaxy back to Mandalore. There were still quite a few out there. Not vast numbers, but a good amount.


----------



## Angelus (Nov 17, 2012)

-Ender- said:


> no confirmed plot yet?
> 
> also, i want them to KoToR storyline movies



I just wish they'd include a character as interesting as Kreia and/or Sith Lords as unique as Nihilus and Sion.


----------



## Darth (Nov 17, 2012)

Is The Force Unleashed saga even considered canon?

I'm pretty sure any retcon they made isn't going to be taken seriously by the DisneyEmpire.


----------



## Escargon (Nov 17, 2012)

Lol imagine it being the "trilogy" ever.


----------



## MCTDread (Nov 17, 2012)

Black Sun said:


> I haven't read the books in awhile, but IIRC it's in _Bloodlines_ we learn that there were elite commandos created amongst the clones that were amazingly powerful.  They survived by learning how to stop their aging process.  Also, Fett called a good amount of Mandalorians (not clones, but natural born killers lol) that were scattered across the galaxy back to Mandalore. There were still quite a few out there. Not vast numbers, but a good amount.



That's right. I'm so out of touch with the Star Wars lore  

DARTH BANE TRILOGY! I WANT ONE!


----------



## Platinum (Nov 18, 2012)

Darth said:


> Is The Force Unleashed saga even considered canon?
> 
> I'm pretty sure any retcon they made isn't going to be taken seriously by the DisneyEmpire.



I'm pretty sure TFU had direct input and guidance from Lucas himself in the story. So I would think it's not really lumped together with random novel #20429304


----------



## Shock Therapy (Nov 19, 2012)

darth bane trilogy would be epic


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 19, 2012)

Fuck, now they list new directors literally daily


----------



## Burke (Nov 19, 2012)

you have news?


----------



## dream (Nov 19, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> Fuck, now they list new directors literally daily



Hopefully we'll be told who the director will be soon so all this nonsense is put to an end.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 20, 2012)

> Lawrence Kasdan wrote on both The Empire Strikes Back and The Return of the Jedi, and was man of the match on Raiders of the Lost Ark. He’s also the writer-director of several films I love, from Body Heat to Grand Canyon and now, Deadline believe, he’s on Lucasfilm’s wish list for their revitalised Star Wars plans. There’s a compelling character arc for you.
> 
> Also sought after, according to the same report, is Simon Kinberg, co-writer of some X-Men pictures, including the next one, and such mid-rung genre fare as Mr. And Mrs. Smith.
> 
> ...


----------



## Velocity (Nov 20, 2012)

Why would you get different people to write the scripts for two films that follow on from each other? Surely the better idea would be to get one guy to write all three films?


----------



## Stunna (Nov 20, 2012)

Well, it worked out generally well for the original trilogy. Plus, the prequels all had the same writer, and we see how that worked out. /shakylogic


----------



## Gunners (Nov 20, 2012)

Velocity said:


> Why would you get different people to write the scripts for two films that follow on from each other? Surely the better idea would be to get one guy to write all three films?


I disagree. Some people are good at openings but not so good with endings and vice versa. Ultimately the success depends on how the first film ends, if things are left open then it could work out, if it is like the Batman films where a lot of the first films elements will carry over into the next film it will more than likely suffer.

[Spiderman 3 is a film that would have benefited from having a different writer]


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Nov 20, 2012)

I think the films should be set after fate of the jedi. Thoughts?


----------



## Suzuku (Nov 20, 2012)

Velocity said:


> Why would you get different people to write the scripts for two films that follow on from each other? Surely the better idea would be to get one guy to write all three films?


Probably because that's how the original trilogy was handled and if you look at other long-running franchises like Bond and the MCU they follow this model as well. The broad story outline ideas come from the studios themselves, the writers just fill in the blanks like dialogue.


----------



## Grape (Nov 20, 2012)

So are there going to be two or three additional Episodes?


----------



## dream (Nov 20, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> So are there going to be two or three additional Episodes?



Three new episodes at least.


----------



## Grape (Nov 20, 2012)

Disney is gon' be popping these bitches out like Wizards of Waverly Place episodes.


----------



## Suzuku (Nov 20, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> So are there going to be two or three additional Episodes?


They're releasing a new film every 2-3 years so it'll go beyond just a new trilogy.


----------



## MCTDread (Nov 20, 2012)

Suzuku said:


> They're releasing a new film every 2-3 years so it'll go beyond just a new trilogy.



I just hope we get new trilogies based in different eras of the EU.


----------



## dream (Nov 20, 2012)

MCTDread said:


> I just hope we get new trilogies based in different eras of the EU.



We'll it doesn't seem like they want to have much to do with the EU.


----------



## Suzuku (Nov 21, 2012)

Yeah I don't see the EU being used at all really.


----------



## Irishwonder (Nov 21, 2012)

Suzuku said:


> Yeah I don't see the EU being used at all really.



I think the children will be.  Jaina, Jacen, etc....

They're probably only using the original cast to officially pass the torch off to the next era of main actors.  I'm sure the story itself will be original though.


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 21, 2012)

I don't see the obsession with having the original cast in the film. I honestly don't care either way.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Nov 21, 2012)

If they're using the original cast then my idea would be a good one. They'd all be the right age.

Relevant to the EU? What people forget about the EU is that, under current canon rules, the films will be C-canon due to not having any input from lucas. This makes them a lower level of canon than the novelizations, clone wars TV show, and some segments of the books which lucas contributed to.
And the books and comics, being also C-canon, can override the movies as much as the  movies can override the books.
This policy might change, but currently? That's how it goes. And only Leland Chee can change that. I'd just like to point that out.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 21, 2012)

Whaa?! No Mara Jade? NO FKING BOBBA FETT?


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 21, 2012)

Empire Strikes Back is the best Star Wars film, so this is great news.


----------



## MCTDread (Nov 23, 2012)

Off to a good start so far. Lets see who else is hired for what.


----------



## Cheeky (Nov 23, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]Cg-pnGFbwMQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Distance (Nov 23, 2012)

Can't they spend a few million dollars and create something better than Star Wars? You know, instead of tearing the whole series apart, meshing it back together again, and drawing out whatever feels like it will make a lot of money?

No? Didn't think so.


----------



## Blunt (Nov 23, 2012)

I would prefer an Old Republic prequel to any sequel, but I'm quite sure that isn't going to happen (at least, not in this trilogy).


----------



## Karasu (Nov 23, 2012)

I think whatever's produced should have an entirely different feel to it.  

I like the Empire Strikes Back more than the others because someone else was at the steering wheel (to the extent that was possible). 

IMO new blood would be better. Get some of those new writers from the novels to put together a screenplay. Don't go back.


----------



## Tekkenman11 (Nov 25, 2012)

jetwaterluffy1 said:


> If they're using the original cast then my idea would be a good one. They'd all be the right age.
> 
> Relevant to the EU? What people forget about the EU is that, under current canon rules, the films will be C-canon due to not having any input from lucas. This makes them a lower level of canon than the novelizations, clone wars TV show, and some segments of the books which lucas contributed to.
> And the books and comics, being also C-canon, can override the movies as much as the  movies can override the books.
> This policy might change, but currently? That's how it goes. And only Leland Chee can change that. I'd just like to point that out.



Sorry bud, but with these news movies coming out most of the EU will become meaningless masturbation material for hardcore fanboys. Lucas is going to have a role (albeit a minimal one) with the new trilogy and such so the next films are going to be pretty much at the highest level of canon. 

I doubt they will contradict anything having to do with the novelizations and tv shows since those are all also watched by Lucas.

Unless George Lucas is in your presence, just because he gives you "permission" to write fanboy material doesn't mean he gives a shit about it. Most true Star Wars fans know that at any given time their beloved EU could be torn to shreds by god (lucas) himself.

And that's what's going to happen, at least with a good portion of the EU. Your best hope for perserving them is to have their plots and ideas not crossing paths.


----------



## Burke (Nov 25, 2012)

Gunna see alot of "I dont care what was in the third trilogy, it was like _this_ in the books."


----------



## Bart (Nov 26, 2012)

Hopefully Luke'll look something like this,


----------



## Velocity (Nov 26, 2012)

Unless Episode VII~IX are prequels to Episode I~III, a chunk of the Expanded Universe canon will basically have to kiss itself goodbye. There's nothing that can be done about it - Lucas isn't stupid enough to base the next trilogy of Star Wars films on books someone else wrote and he's not going to make films that are too similar to something that has already been novelised. Which means he either makes the films set around characters and events that no book has ever covered, or he scribbles out what has already been written and writes his own story.

I'm leaning more towards the latter.


----------



## Bart (Nov 26, 2012)

Velocity said:


> Unless Episode VII~IX are prequels to Episode I~III, a chunk of the Expanded Universe canon will basically have to kiss itself goodbye. There's nothing that can be done about it - Lucas isn't stupid enough to base the next trilogy of Star Wars films on books someone else wrote and he's not going to make films that are too similar to something that has already been novelised. Which means he either makes the films set around characters and events that no book has ever covered, or he scribbles out what has already been written and writes his own story.
> 
> I'm leaning more towards the latter.



It's pretty obvious VII-IX aren't prequels ;3

The fact that Lucas met with Mark and Carrie sort of confirms that in a way. But I wouldn't say it kisses the EU goodbye, as that could simply be said to have occured in an alternate reality, similar to the approach that was taken by Orci and Kurtzman in Star Trek a few years ago.

Just because Episode's VII-XI won't be based on the EU doesn't mean that they won't be based on the treatments which Lucas already, which predate the EU, with the whole element of the Jedi Temple, rebuilding what was lost during Episode III as far as the Republic was concerned, so on and so forth.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 26, 2012)

lol who cares about how much CANON the EU is


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 26, 2012)

> And the books and comics, being also C-canon, can override the movies as much as the movies can override the books.



No they can't.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 26, 2012)

Just split the timeline and make 'em both canon.


----------



## Burke (Nov 26, 2012)

star trek style


----------



## Platinum (Nov 26, 2012)

People are sure getting salty over this.

Any franchise's EU is in danger of getting rewritten on a whim, nature of the beast.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Nov 26, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> No they can't.



If lucas isn't involved they can, presuming they don't change the canon policy. I heard lucas is backing out of this one, if he isn't, fair enough.


----------



## Burke (Nov 26, 2012)

oh hes involved


----------



## Superrazien (Nov 26, 2012)

Parallax said:


> lol who cares about how much CANON the EU is



Because how will these 40 year old men defend Luke VS Goku matches now? They must be flipping out.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 26, 2012)

It's a movie, that's going to trump anything even if lucas came out and forsook it.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 26, 2012)

Never read EU so I do not care


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 27, 2012)

> *Did Jason Flemyng Just Confirm Matthew Vaughn as the ?Star Wars Episode VII? Director?*
> 
> It feels like half the filmmakers in Hollywood have been rumored for the Star Wars Episode VII gig at this point, but one of the first names to crop up was Matthew Vaughn. The X-Men: First Class director popped up on a supposed shortlist just days after the Disney / Lucasfilm deal was announced, and his mysterious recent exit from X-Men: Days of Future Past suggested he had something up his sleeve.
> 
> ...




Source.

BTW did anyone know that they have The Empire Strikes Back's screenwriter back and that he's gonna script Episode's VIII's storyline? It was announced a few weeks ago I believe (along with another confirmed name for Episode IX). Wanted to be sure if it was known here or not.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 27, 2012)

Why Vaughn?


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 28, 2012)

Hopefully this thing we'll be so good, that the world will stop viewing the originals with rose tinted glasses and finally see them for the shit sandwiches they really are.


----------



## Suzuku (Nov 28, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Why Vaughn?


Because he directed First Class and Stardust and can also write.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 28, 2012)

Neither of those films are strong enough to qualify him to handle my Star Wars.


----------



## Burke (Nov 28, 2012)

well-
first class has a few "gems" in it
"I- I CANT. FEEL. MY LEGS."


----------



## Suzuku (Nov 28, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Neither of those films are strong enough to qualify him to handle my Star Wars.


Too bad you feel that way I thought both were great. 

Vaughn will do fine with Star Wars especially off of a script from Arndt. And like I said Vaughn can write so he's a guy that can work on script problems on set, which is also probably something they were looking for.


----------



## Nimander (Dec 13, 2012)

If Vaughn is directing this, my hopes for it being good just went up a little bit higher.


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 13, 2012)

Itll be good regardless.


----------



## Nimander (Dec 13, 2012)

Suzuku said:


> Itll be good regardless.



Your optimism makes me want to pinch your cheeks and talk to you in babyspeak.


----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 13, 2012)

Can't be worse than the prequels.  

:WOW


----------



## Burke (Dec 13, 2012)

Nimander said:


> Your optimism makes me want to pinch your cheeks and talk to you in babyspeak.



your condescending tone makes me want to fucking stay away from you


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 13, 2012)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Can't be worse than the prequels.
> 
> :WOW



That's just the nostalgia talking.

Classic Star Wars had a rather poor acting. 

Luke's "NO, THAT CAN'T BE TRUE!!" was hilarious.


----------



## MCTDread (Dec 13, 2012)

Matthew Vaughn..... Interesting. Did Harrison Ford say he would return?


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 14, 2012)

Platinum said:


> It's a movie, that's going to trump anything even if lucas came out and forsook it.



Pretty much


----------



## Stunna (Dec 14, 2012)

Luiz said:


> That's just the nostalgia talking.
> 
> Classic Star Wars had a rather poor acting.
> 
> Luke's "NO, THAT CAN'T BE TRUE!!" was hilarious.


no it's not.

anything bad in the original trilogy is worse in the prequels.


----------



## Burke (Dec 14, 2012)

honestly, the best performances in the whole franchise are harrison ford, james earl jones, ewan mcgregor, and sam jackson
and that part at the final battle of episode 3 where hayden could act for 2 seconds

everyone else can be put under mediocre or bad.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 14, 2012)

I think Jackson was terribly miscast in those movies, and his performance was very wooden. Christensen on the other hand gets too much crap. I really did buy his performance once Anakin became evil. His poor performance was more to blame on his direction than lack of skill.


----------



## Burke (Dec 14, 2012)

exactly, when he became evil i was like woah where the fuck did this come from


----------



## Khyle (Dec 14, 2012)

Hayden is not a great actor, maybe not even a "good" actor, but many people just seem to unconsciously think Anakin's personality was the way it was because of Hayden and his performance, when if someone was to be blamed was Lucas as he was the one who wrote the story and the character. Hayden just did what he was asked to do. He sure could have made a better job, especially in Episode II, but he was not the main culprit.

I liked Anakin in Ep.III though. Even before becoming a Sith.


----------



## Gunners (Dec 15, 2012)

I liked Anakin in the Clone Wars series ( The CGI one). In the films he comes across as a whiny brat, in the series he looks like a heroic individuals who tries to do the right thing in a world filled with conflict.


----------



## Burke (Dec 15, 2012)

ohmygodgunnersyoudidnotjustsayyoulikedtheclonewarscgiseries


----------



## Stunna (Dec 15, 2012)

I've never seen it, but I have heard mixed things.


----------



## Gunners (Dec 15, 2012)

St. Burke said:


> ohmygodgunnersyoudidnotjustsayyoulikedtheclonewarscgiseries



Problem? **


----------



## Nimander (Dec 21, 2012)

Nimander said:


> Your optimism makes me want to pinch your cheeks and talk to you in babyspeak.



Yeesh, was a joke man. The one time I don't use emoticons cause I'm trying to cut back...

Also, kind of agree with the assessment of Hayden's performance in Ep. III. It wasn't bad, and I've always thought it could've been done better. But I also always realized that it was more the plot/script than his performance. I always saw it as having so much wasted potential, not just with Anakin's story, but with the SW universe as well. But, you can't change the past, and maybe this new trilogy will be a step in a better direction.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 21, 2012)

St. Burke said:


> ohmygodgunnersyoudidnotjustsayyoulikedtheclonewarscgiseries



It actually has had some nice moments and has started to get better, season 5 has potential and the fights have improved(really great fight sequences like Kenobi vs Maul and Savage, Dooku vs the Nightsisters saber dual or Savage vs Maul and I loved the trailer for Palpy vs Maul and Savage). I'm not sure why liking it is wrong?


----------



## Khyle (Dec 21, 2012)

I like it too, actually, although I haven't watched a single episode since season 3 ended. I want to catch up soon. IMO that show has slowly improved over time... or maybe it's just me becoming more fond of it as seasons passed, dunno.


----------



## Khyle (Jan 11, 2013)

not really movie-related, but...


----------



## Cromer (Jan 11, 2013)

They could do a sort-of Star Wars noir series, with a non-Force user. The world building is more than sturdy enough. Sounds good, if it ever amounts to anything more than hot air.


----------



## Burke (Jan 11, 2013)

im down for anything as long as its... good


----------



## Bart (Jan 11, 2013)

Josh Holloway as Solo's offspring ;3


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 24, 2013)

WHY HAS NO ONE POSTED THIS!? ABRAMS IS DIRECTING STAR WARS. IS THAT EVEN ALLOWED?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 24, 2013)

I don't care what its about i just want to see some mandalorians.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 24, 2013)

They could have picked someone worse. I really enjoyed both of his last two movies, _Star Trek_ and _Super 8._


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 24, 2013)

I like Abrams, but it's strange that they get the director who's currently head of the Star Trek films to do Star Wars


----------



## Stunna (Jan 24, 2013)

Yeah, that is funny, isn't it.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 24, 2013)

Well then, it's finally settled.

Good luck J.J. Abrams, may the Force be with you to give us an awesome beginning to the new trilogy.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm never getting a Cloverfield sequel now


----------



## Wesley (Jan 24, 2013)

Super Goob said:


> WHY HAS NO ONE POSTED THIS!? ABRAMS IS DIRECTING STAR WARS. IS THAT EVEN ALLOWED?



Seems a conflict of interest.  Star Trek and Star Wars cannot co-exist!


----------



## Rukia (Jan 24, 2013)

A lot of names have been thrown around the last few months.  Some of the names I heard were pretty exciting.

From a studio perspective... Abrams was a safe choice.  It's also a boring choice.  Not many people will be excited by this news.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 24, 2013)

Abrams is a safe choice, but then with the last few films, Star Wars needs some stability first. I would have preferred Alex Proyas, Aronofsky, Alfonso Cuaron or if they were feeling adventurous  Neill Blomkamp or even the likes of Wachowskis

As long as Bay doesn't get chosen, or worse Spielberg.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 24, 2013)

Gareth Evans was an odd choice, he probably wasn't in the running anyway. Faverau no thanks. Duncan Jones and Matthew Vaughn while interesting don't have a chance. Wouldn't have minded Fincher, and he might make one and Nolan wouldn't make a good Star Wars at all. Actually Vaughn will have a choice since he's got a solid rep. I bet Whedon will get an offer eventually.


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 24, 2013)

Wait......wut


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 24, 2013)

You guys are saying this is a safe choice...do you realize how weird and cheap it is that the guy who directs Star Trek will be directing Star Wars? It's an abomination.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 24, 2013)

Safe in that he's a household enough name due to his prior works and successes that the general audience will approve and see the movie. You know, as opposed to choosing a more obscure director who would likely do a better job.


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 24, 2013)

I don't like the idea of having the same guy do both films.  It takes away from the rivalry a bit, to have the same type of direction in both films. I liked Star Trek 2009 a lot and with Abrams on it I'm certain I will like this new Star Wars movie, but on principle I'm opposed to this.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 24, 2013)

Sure, I guess, but if he makes a good movie, it doesn't really matter in the end.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 24, 2013)

> It takes away from the rivalry a bit



Rivalry and Principle? What are we 15 year olds. Any decent diretor should be eligible, it should be about as simple as that.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 24, 2013)

Rivalry? the Star Trek/Star Wars fandom war has kinda been dead for years now.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 24, 2013)

If anything Jackson shouldn't be allowed anywhere near the films, on a matter of principle.


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 24, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> Rivalry and Principle? What are we 15 year olds. Any decent diretor should be eligible, it should be about as simple as that.


I don't understand what connection those things have with being 15.



Emperor Joker said:


> Rivalry? the Star Trek/Star Wars fandom war has kinda been dead for years now.


Only because Star Wars has basically been dead for years. For the first time since the early 2000s both franchises will be releasing new material.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 24, 2013)

He's calling you immature for holding onto the "rivalry".


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 24, 2013)

Does that make every sports fan immature? 

There's nothing immature about rivalries, they make fandom more interesting. It's all in the heart of competitiveness. Either way, main reason for descension is that the films' direction will come off as way too similar, although I suppose that is what Disney/Lucasfilm wants anyway especially considering the Arndt hire.


----------



## Burke (Jan 24, 2013)

lol, it'll be odd, but i dont expect abrams to start failing now


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 24, 2013)

Star Wars: Episode VII: Flare of the Lens


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm sure all of Abrams' fans will be gleefully excited by this news. But was anyone else hoping for something 'more'? I would've liked to seen a more outside-the-box approach to choosing the director. And with Abrams now signing on as director this pretty much gives fans a preconceived idea of how the film will look visually. I fully expect the standard ILM 'Star Trek' aesthetic to make its way into the film, and while some may find that appealing, you can't differentiate it from films like 'Iron Man', 'Battleship' and most of the other films they're currently working on.

Sorry to be the Debbie Downer, but this is just a standard, by-the-numbers choice.

Would have much rather seen someone like Duncan Jones be approached to direct the film.

Hell, even Jon Favreau and Matthew Vaughn would've been solid choices.

Abrams is just so... safe... and routine.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jan 24, 2013)

They may give another director a chance with the next two films, but for now, Disney probably wants to reassure the fandom as much as possible so they'll give it another chance.

Also, with Abrams aboard, does he perhaps bring Giachinno aboard to work alongside Williams?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 24, 2013)

Giachinno and Williams working together for a Star Wars OST would be tight.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 24, 2013)

You know what _won't_ be tight? 

Being blinded by an abundance of unnecessary lens flares during lightsaber battles.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 24, 2013)

Oh crap, lens flare + lightsaber duels.


----------



## Island (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm pretty excited for this.

Although I wish Disney would have picked up Thrawn or something, I'm looking forward to a nice change of pace from the EU at the moment.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 24, 2013)

I can already hear Beastie Boys' 'Sabotage' playing the first time a young apprentice uses their mind tricks to obtain a lightsaber.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 24, 2013)

> Also, with Abrams aboard, does he perhaps bring Giachinno aboard to work alongside Williams?



Lord no. That would be terrible.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 24, 2013)

What? No it wouldn't.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 24, 2013)

Supposedly Matthew Vaughn pitched the idea of Chloe Moretz starring in the lead role when he met with Disney.

I wonder if this means they'll definitely be going with a female protagonist.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 24, 2013)

I love Giachinno but bringing him in Star Wars will be strange.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 24, 2013)

I'd be game with a female protagonist.

And I know what you mean, Enno. I just think that his collaborating with Williams could make some cool stuff.


----------



## dream (Jan 24, 2013)

Abrams doing both Star Wars and Star Trek.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 24, 2013)

Solaris said:


> Abrams doing both Star Wars and Star Trek.



It's weird, isn't it? It would be like Bill Cowher taking the Cleveland Browns to the Super Bowl. It just doesn't feel right.


----------



## Khyle (Jan 25, 2013)

Abrams u hoarder 

...

Well, let's see how it turns out. Not my favorite choice, but not a disastrous one either. OST should be fucking neat if both Michael Giacchino and John Williams work on it. 

But yeah, same director for both ST and SW... doesn't feel right.


----------



## Bart (Jan 25, 2013)

TetraVaal said:


> Supposedly Matthew Vaughn pitched the idea of Chloe Moretz starring in the lead role when he met with Disney.



Oooooo ;S

_*cringes*_

Part of what made the OT so amazing was, in part, the fact most of the actors werent that well known.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 25, 2013)

Mark Millar:


> Great news about JJ directing new Star Wars flick. This just needs Lindelof writing to be PERFECT news



Someone shoot him in the face for this.

The funniest reaction was some SW fans claiming Abrams wasn't worthy enough, I see the obnoxious twat of a fandom are already feigning amnesia over the prequels.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 25, 2013)

They're probably the type of people who spout bull like "True Star Wars fans love _all_ the movies".


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 25, 2013)

I thought Disney hated Jews. Walt would be rolling in his grave by this news.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 25, 2013)

Stunna why aren't you at school?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 25, 2013)

I was sick yesterday and I've an SAT tomorrow, so my parents kept me home to rest so I'm at my best.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 25, 2013)

Not thrilled at all. There have been suggestions and candidates mentioned in this thread. Disney should have revisited Lucas' earlier idea and hire Cronenberg or Lynch


----------



## Stunna (Jan 25, 2013)

Did anyone really think that was going to happen? Honestly?


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 25, 2013)

Cronenberg and Lynch are respected Directors in the industry, so yes.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 25, 2013)

I'm not surprised _at all_ that they chose Abrams over them.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 25, 2013)

We obv they weren't gonna choose them because they want something vanilla.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 25, 2013)

yeah, I mean it's not like I was expecting them to pick Malick or anything like that :ho


----------



## Powerful Lord (Jan 25, 2013)

Solaris said:


> Abrams doing both Star Wars and Star Trek.



He's probably gonna drop Star Trek


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 25, 2013)

Abrams directing. And people fucking had expectations for this 

Naive sheep.

Michael Bay for movie 8 please. Thank you.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 25, 2013)

Michael Bay =/= J.J. Abrams.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 25, 2013)

lol Bleach


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 25, 2013)

I suppose the best you can say is that he won't titty ride on the franchise like he prequels did. Still, a vanilla choice. Can't say I'm in any way surprised, they need to get the thing back on track.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 25, 2013)

are we really surprised that it wasn't a surprise choice

I mean really a multi billion dollar franchise that's powered by nostalgia and owned by Disney

I mean come on :|


----------



## Stunna (Jan 25, 2013)

^             ^


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 25, 2013)

We're all shocked they chose a Jewish guy, that's all.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## Burke (Jan 25, 2013)

im constantly finding myself surrounded by pessimistic assholes :c


----------



## MCTDread (Jan 25, 2013)

J.J. Abrams? Not bad


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 25, 2013)

Abrams says he can have his cake and eat it too.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 25, 2013)

Hey, as long as he keeps his priorities straight.


----------



## dream (Jan 25, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> Abrams says he can have his cake and eat it too.



I have no complaints as long as he can pump out enjoyable movies.  :byakuya


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 25, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Michael Bay =/= J.J. Abrams.



I Prefer Bay to Abrams personaly, Star trek was ok, but colverfeild was a huge dissapointment


----------



## Stunna (Jan 25, 2013)

I haven't seen anything from Bay that's better, or even close to Star Trek, Super 8, or Cloverfield.


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 25, 2013)

Dream scenario:

Episode VII: Abrams
Episode VIII: Jackson
Episode IX: Bay


----------



## dream (Jan 25, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> Dream scenario:
> 
> Episode VII: Abrams
> Episode VIII: Jackson
> Episode IX: Bay





Episode VIII: Cameron
Episode IX: Blomkamp


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 25, 2013)

Stunna said:


> I haven't seen anything from Bay that's better, or even close to Star Trek, Super 8, or Cloverfield.



Sorry maybe its cause i'm not a treky but Star Trek wasn't that good.


It was fun yeah, but lacking imo.

Ethere way id rather A Sci Fi Vet not be the one to take over starwars.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 25, 2013)

What's wrong with someone accustomed to science fiction handling Star Wars?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 25, 2013)

Stunna said:


> What's wrong with someone accustomed to science fiction handling Star Wars?



Nothing is "Wrong" with it, i'd appreciate a fresh perspective. Look how good the first Iron man movie was, That wasn't directed by some big action buff, it was by a guy who had mostly done comedys

And Before Lord of the Rings Jackson was known for horror movies and and a drama.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 26, 2013)

Both Star Trek AND Cloverfield were great.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 26, 2013)

Super Goob said:


> Both Star Trek AND Cloverfield were great.



I respectfully disagree on both accounts.

Also, Abrams didn't direct 'Cloverfield', Matt Reeves did.


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 26, 2013)

I liked super 8 a lot, right up until the ending, which was bad. 

I'd say I'm cautiously pessimistic. I don't need star wars to be a deep, powerful movie but I hope it's more memorable and fun than star trek was.


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 26, 2013)

Parallax said:


> are we really surprised that it wasn't a surprise choice
> 
> I mean really a multi billion dollar franchise that's powered by nostalgia and owned by Disney
> 
> I mean come on :|


they gave avengers to whedon, who I don't think had ever done big time movies before.


----------



## DejaEntendu (Jan 26, 2013)

I'm psyched about the decision to put Abrams on board, besides the fact that we'll have to wait an eternity for Cloverfield 2. I thought they interviewed him and he said something like...he didn't want to direct Star Wars because he'd prefer to be in the audience being excited about it with everyone else? Did anyone else read that? I'm not sure if the interview quote was incorrect or if he changed his mind.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 26, 2013)

Heh, I don't think Abrams is the worst for SW. Let's see how this goes. We'll fully understand his perpective on Star Wars in his upcoming interviews.

I'm excited. :33


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 26, 2013)

> I Prefer Bay to Abrams personaly, Star trek was ok, but colverfeild was a huge dissapointment



Yeah because Bay's roster is so good, and Cloverfield wasn't directed by Abrams.

Also fresh perspective? Last I checked Bay had already made afew Sci Fi films.



> they gave avengers to whedon, who I don't think had ever done big time movies before.



Except he has a huge cult following and had already worked for Marvel.


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## Stunna (Jan 26, 2013)

Who can blame him? Never in a million years would I pass on directing the new Star Wars movie.


----------



## dream (Jan 26, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Who can blame him? Never in a million years would I pass on directing the new Star Wars movie.



Or the money that someone like him would have been offered.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 26, 2013)

I was trying to give him the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Grape (Jan 26, 2013)

Stunna, you would off yourself because of the pressure if you tried to direct a Star Wars movie.

It would ruin you on every level, straight to the core


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 26, 2013)

The film will live and die on the script really, hopefully the film won't look plastic and cheap like Star Trek.


----------



## Grape (Jan 26, 2013)

In all seriousness, I believe the Star Wars universe is a perfect match for the Nolan brothers.

Take a second and think about it.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 26, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> Yeah because Bay's roster is so good, and Cloverfield wasn't directed by Abrams.
> 
> Also fresh perspective? Last I checked Bay had already made afew Sci Fi films.


I never said  i wanted  Bay to direct star wars.


----------



## Saphira (Jan 26, 2013)

I don't understand all the Abrams hate on imdb...I actually think he's much better suited for Star Wars than Star Trek. I mean, the ST movie felt more like star wars than trek...one can only imagine what he's going to do with the actual SW movie. I agree there could have been better choices, but it's not that horrible.


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 26, 2013)

No one takes imdb seriously.


----------



## Saphira (Jan 26, 2013)

these days it's almost worse than tumblr


----------



## Swarmy (Jan 26, 2013)

I can't believe they actually mentioned this on the news here...

Anyway it's not a bad choice but I was hoping for a more realistic Star Wars, yes I know it's become common for most new movies to be dark and realistic but episodes 1-3 felt more like fantasy than science fiction.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 26, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> I can't believe they actually mentioned this on the news here...
> 
> Anyway it's not a bad choice but I was hoping for a more realistic Star Wars, yes I know it's become common for most new movies to be dark and realistic but episodes 1-3 felt more like fantasy than science fiction.



Which part felt like fantasy to you, the galactic spanning war between clones and robots or the alien politics in the backround


----------



## Swarmy (Jan 26, 2013)

The old episodes were more primal and gritty while the new episodes were too "clean" and shiny if you can understand what I mean.


----------



## Burke (Jan 26, 2013)

we all agree redlettermedia has a respectable opinion when it comes to everything star wars right?

watch mr plinketts review of star trek 2009, he addresses all this and the redlettermedia guys are actually pretty cool with the decision of jj abrams


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 26, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> The old episodes were more primal and gritty while the new episodes were too "clean" and shiny if you can understand what I mean.



so sci fi cant be Clean and shiny

Also wouldn't the more "primal" setting be the more fantasy like, Mean hell The OT were the ones that had Yoda as  literal wizard and the force as a mystic magic


----------



## gumby2ms (Jan 26, 2013)

i think this is fake jurrasic park 4 concepts all over again. abrams is busy enough and also has stated that he wouldn't want to make the 7th movie. another small blog getting taken as serious news.


----------



## Burke (Jan 26, 2013)

gumby2ms said:


> i think this is fake jurrasic park 4 concepts all over again. abrams is busy enough and also has stated that he wouldn't want to make the 7th movie. another small blog getting taken as serious news.


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 26, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> I can't believe they actually mentioned this on the news here...
> 
> Anyway it's not a bad choice but I was hoping for a more realistic Star Wars, yes I know it's become common for most new movies to be dark and realistic but episodes 1-3 felt more like fantasy than science fiction.


How do you make a more "realistic" fantasy universe?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 26, 2013)

That's what I've been asking.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 26, 2013)

Grape said:


> In all seriousness, I believe the Star Wars universe is a perfect match for the Nolan brothers.
> 
> Take a second and think about it.



How so?

My past criticisms of Nolan aside--'WORLD BUILDING' is not one of Nolan's strong suits. He's not a James Cameron, Ridley Scott or George Lucas--and to a more modern extent--he's not even a Neill Blomkamp, Guillermo del Toro or Peter Jackson. Those six directors are terrific at conceptualizing their films from an artistic standpoint. If you were to remove Wally Pfister's lenses from Nolan's films then they would become so visually prosaic. Plus, there's also the fact that he's just _not_ a good action director, and that's a key ingredient to making 'Star Wars' work. In fact, you could say that those two very elements--the art design and action sequences--are two of the most important components to a 'Star Wars' movie, and they're arguably two of the things that Nolan is least talented at.

Again, I really would've liked to have seen the studios take more of a gamble on a guy like Duncan Jones. I don't know what his position on the source material is, but the guy is incredibly fucking smart and talented. It's just a matter of time before he eventually sinks his teeth into a tentpole-sized film that will inevitably leave viewers riveted.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jan 27, 2013)

World building isnt really a required skill for the job in directing an already established franchise. All thats needed is a decent plot with badass characters and solid filmaking and the special effects team will take care of the rest. Abrams knows it, Whedon knows it and the studios know it. Its business.
I dont think anyone with knowledge around cinema can call Abrams a great director or anything like that. The guy is a tv writer douche. 
Want some challenging sci fi ? dont wantch star wars or star trek its not there...


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 27, 2013)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> World building isnt really a required skill for the job in directing an already established franchise. All thats needed is a decent plot with badass characters and solid filmaking and the special effects team will take care of the rest. Abrams knows it, Whedon knows it and the studios know it. Its business.
> I dont think anyone with knowledge around cinema can call Abrams a great director or anything like that. The guy is a tv writer douche.
> Want some challenging sci fi ? dont wantch star wars or star trek its not there...



The hell it's not.

Just because there's already an established property in place that doesn't mean you can just throw together a bunch of redundant CGI effects and slap 'Star Wars' on it.

Even with as bad as the prequels were, Lucas still went out of his way to bring the best artists on board to help build his universe. He was very meticulous in how the three films would be designed. _No one_ can deny that.

It's one thing to direct a generic summer blockbuster; it's another to actually build an entire world around your film. That is something Christopher Nolan cannot do.

Also, you're really, really terrible at playing the condescending, wannabe 'film buff' card. You're not cut out for it.

Challenging sci-fi goes deeper than just characters and ideals. Challenging sci-fi can also be this thing called... you know... 'world building.' In fact, in some respects, it's arguably tougher to design environments, weaponry and vehicles--hell, even WORLDS--than it is to come up with "challenging" narratives or endearing characters.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 27, 2013)

Apparently Abrams will produce or maybe direct another Mission Impossible aswell. I'm not a huge fan of Mission Impossible but the third one was kinda crap.

I'm 'retty sure Grape was trolling, since Nolan wouldn't make a good Star Wars at all. Okay not as bad as some, but nothing great either.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 27, 2013)

The fourth was good, though.

EDIT -- Oh wait, Brad Bird directed that.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jan 27, 2013)

Nolan is not a good fit for SW, and yet, whenever something like this comes up, people will inevitably say he is no matter how much it wouldn't be a good idea.

This coming from someone who's a big Nolan fan himself.


----------



## Bart (Jan 27, 2013)

JOSH HOLLOWAY ;3

I'm betting everything and more - rep included, that he'll be chosen to play Han and Leia's son ~

It's a rumour that's gone on quite a while _(as like during ROTK when many suggested Freeman as Bilbo if there ever was a Hobbit film)_, but now that JJ's been confirmed it sort of dramatically increases the possibility and chance of such a thing occuring; not acknowledging Holloway would be a travesty of immense proportions in that case, let alone not casting him :WOW


----------



## Powerful Lord (Jan 27, 2013)

St. Burke said:


> we all agree redlettermedia has a respectable opinion when it comes to everything star wars right?
> 
> watch mr plinketts review of star trek 2009, he addresses all this and the redlettermedia guys are actually pretty cool with the decision of jj abrams



The way he dissected the prequels, if he did the same to the originals you can bet you would find as many problems, expecially in Return of the Jedi, not saying the prequels were better than the originals, just that they went too much into it.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 27, 2013)

If that were the case then he wouldn't hold the originals in such a higher regard.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 27, 2013)

Ugh hopefully there's no Skywalkers, those twats need to be dead.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 27, 2013)

Isn't Luke supposed to be in this? Anyhow, I don't want the protagonist to be a Skywalker, I agree with you there.


----------



## dream (Jan 27, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Isn't Luke supposed to be in this?



I don't believe that we were given anything that would suggest this.  Everything so far has likely just been speculation.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 27, 2013)

Hm. Thought I'd heard Hamill was on board.


----------



## Bart (Jan 27, 2013)

Solaris said:


> *I don't believe that we were given anything that would suggest this.*  Everything so far has likely just been speculation.





Stunna said:


> Hm. Thought I'd heard Hamill was on board.



Gooob :byakuya

Apart from,

*1.* _George meeting with Mark and Carrie and telling them about Episode VII before anyone else._
*2.* _The fact Lucas provided the story treatments to which were given to Michael Arndt; given what we know of the original treatments for Episode's VII, VIII & IX._

Most of it is common sense, if I'm being perfectly honest bearing in mind one of Yoda's last statements in _ROTJ_ ~

You can't expect, at the very least, someone like Luke being totally disconnected from the story especially if it's a story which will shown the formation of the New Jedi Order, being the man who established it.


----------



## dream (Jan 28, 2013)

Stunna said:
			
		

> Hm. Thought I'd heard Hamill was on board.



Last I heard, Hamil was uncertain if he would be returning. 



Bart said:


> *1.* _George meeting with Mark and Carrie and telling them about Episode VII before anyone else._
> *2.* _The fact Lucas provided the story treatments to which were given to Michael Arndt; given what we know of the original treatments for Episode's VII, VIII & IX._
> 
> 
> You can't expect, at the very least, someone like Luke being totally disconnected from the story especially if it's a story which will shown the formation of the New Jedi Order, being the man who established it.



*1)* Could just be a friend telling another friend about something before everyone else was aware of it. 
*2)* Wasn't aware that Arndt was given story treatments that were made by Lucas, thought that he wrote his own.  In any case, the ones given to Arndt may not resemble the original treatments that Lucas wrote a while ago. 

We don't know what the new trilogy will be about since we don't have any real facts unless I missed some information.  Luke may very well not play a prominent or any role at all in this new trilogy as the trilogy may take place a few hundred years after RotJ and could follow another Skywalker.  All we have is speculation, as far as I'm aware of, at the moment.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 28, 2013)

I could not think of a more boring choice to direct the new movie. Well thankfully I can go back to ignoring these movies again.


----------



## Tekkenman11 (Jan 28, 2013)

Taleran said:


> I could not think of a more boring choice to direct the new movie. Well thankfully I can go back to ignoring these movies again.



Okay bye have fun.

Anyways, JJ. was a great choice. I honestly can't think of anyone more suited for the job. He's a huge SW fan and his style of directing is better suited for SW than it was for Star Trek.

Also, for that guy arguing about how Christopher Nolan could be a potential director...I'm sorry, but I wholeheartedly disagree. I am a huge Nolan fan, but he is not suited for that level of sci fi. You can bring him up again once we've seen his future movie Interstellar, which will be his first true step into science fiction _remotely_ similar to Star Wars.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 28, 2013)

Glad that I'll be able to put this out of my mind until the trailer hits. Picking JJ has definitely set my expectations low, so hopefully he'll surprise me when the time comes.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 28, 2013)

> I honestly can't think of anyone more suited for the job.



Not even one? I think of one, James Cameron.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jan 28, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> Not even one? I think of one, James Cameron.


The guys who did the Bourne Legacy would be rather good I think. I'd like that level of gritty realism in a Sci fi.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 29, 2013)

Rainbow Dash said:


> The guys who did the Bourne Legacy would be rather good I think. I'd like that level of gritty realism in a Sci fi.



I hate to be that Guy But Star Wars is Science fantasy if we were gonna get really technical, i Think It becoming "gritty" would be a poor choice


----------



## Taleran (Jan 29, 2013)

The original trilogy is also pretty lighthearted and funny.


----------



## Roman (Jan 29, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> I hate to be that Guy But Star Wars is Science fantasy if we were gonna get really technical, i Think It becoming "gritty" would be a poor choice



Have to agree with this. Star Wars generally isn't know to be gritty. Even the Dark Forces series (Jedi Outcast, Jedi Academy) were some of the grittier stories in the EU and they were quite lighthearted themselves. So far, the only REALLY gritty part in the EU was Force Unleashed and some clone wars novels (Shatterpoint which was inspired a great deal by Heart of Darkness). Neither of those are quite as memorable as most other EU materials and especially the OT.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jan 29, 2013)

Well what I was thinking of when I wrote that was the scene in the second film of Bourne leaping through a window and ending up in the next-door building, y'see, and I thought "gee, wouldn't it be nice if that were in a SW flick".


----------



## Roman (Jan 29, 2013)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Well what I was thinking of when I wrote that was the scene in the second film of Bourne leaping through a window and ending up in the next-door building, y'see, and I thought "gee, wouldn't it be nice if that were in a SW flick".



Lol. We've seen a lot more than that with Anakin jumping off a flying car into the streets of Coruscant. Or when Obi Wan jumped out a window to grab that assassin probe droid 

Ep2 was the worst SW movie ever (Darth Maul the only thing that made Ep1 only slightly better), but it had some awesome stunts. 

However, if you mentioned the car chases in the Bourne Films, I must absolutely agree with you. Those car sequences were some of the absolute fucking best I've seen.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 30, 2013)

Good reasons on why Abrams is a poor choice, even if he goes to the "Argh the prequels were bad" to much for my taste


----------



## Tekkenman11 (Jan 30, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> Not even one? I think of one, James Cameron.



James Cameron is not a good choice. I like him as a director but he's not suited for the job. From a technical aspect he could pull it off, but as some of the prequels and return of the jedi demonstrated you need more than just visuals to make Star Wars work.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 30, 2013)

> James Cameron is not a good choice. I like him as a director but he's not suited for the job. From a technical aspect he could pull it off, but as some of the prequels and return of the jedi demonstrated you need more than just visuals to make Star Wars work



There is noone working today in film who knows better than Cameron on how to make a great Blockbuster film. My dear if anything he's far too good for this series.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 30, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> I hate to be that Guy But Star Wars is Science fantasy if we were gonna get really technical, i Think It becoming "gritty" would be a poor choice



I think the whole "gritty" thing is a backlash from the prequels. The original trilogy wasn't really gritty, but it definitely looked real / lived in, which I think was something totally lacking from the prequels, where at times I felt I was watching a game cutscene with real actors.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 30, 2013)

Star Wars and gritty should not be thrown around. Nolan fanboys, I swear.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 30, 2013)

Here is the thing. Disney is going to have so much creative control over this project that whoever ended up directing the new Star Wars was going to have to answer to them. Hiring JJ Abrams is a "safe" choice. I have very little doubt that JJ Abrams is able to deliver an okay Star Wars movie. At the same time I have a lot of doubt that he'll be able to deliver a "great" Star Wars movie.


----------



## Nimander (Jan 30, 2013)

I liked Star Trek...

But I can see how Abrams directing style isn't for everyone, especially for fans of such an iconic movie series as Star Wars. Some things are sacred to some people, and SW qualifies.

Either way, the movie definitely isn't going to satisfy EVERYBODY. SW wasn't so popular because it had a towering masterpiece of a plot, but because of how it revolutionized cinema in its own way at that point in time. That's where a lot of its appeal and impact comes from, and I think that falls by the wayside in a lot of peoples' recollection of the original series. It's not going to be anything close to the same now, so what will really sell the movie will be the strength of its plot and how pretty the effects make it look. And for some of us, the fight scenes (more specifically the lightsaber duels if there are any). And as everyone's mileage varies, there will be a mixed reception no matter who directs the movie.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jan 30, 2013)

strongarm85 said:


> ...Disney is going to have so much creative control over this project...


----------



## Stunna (Jan 30, 2013)

I'd buy Zac Efron as Luke.


----------



## Swarmy (Jan 30, 2013)

How much damage can Disney actually make...


----------



## Burke (Jan 30, 2013)

I get so fucking mad at that. What do you honestly think disney is going to do. They pretty much just provide money for production and collect money from the release. What, do you imagine fucking mickey mouse with a cigar threatening to murder the families of the casting team if they dont make the movie about zach effron or whatever the fuck you imagine? Oh and dont forget, JJ abrams made a movie with lots of lens flare so lets complain about how star wars is 100% confirmed for lens flare.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 30, 2013)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> I think the whole "gritty" thing is a backlash from the prequels. The original trilogy wasn't really gritty, but it definitely looked real / lived in, which I think was something totally lacking from the prequels, where at times I felt I was watching a game cutscene with real actors.



The OT mostly Took place in the Boonies, When they  actually went to a Real City it was no different then the prequels


----------



## Stunna (Jan 30, 2013)

Yes it was. For one they weren't standing in front of a green screen.


----------



## dream (Jan 30, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> How much damage can Disney actually make...



About as much damage as they did to Marvel movies.


----------



## Roman (Jan 31, 2013)

Fuck.

If either Zach Efron or Justin Bieber star in the new films, I'm regequitting Star Wars entirely.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 31, 2013)

It's not like Efron would give any worse of a performance than Hamill did.


----------



## Wesley (Jan 31, 2013)

Solaris said:


> About as much damage as they did to Marvel movies.



Oh, so all should be well then.


----------



## Han Solo (Jan 31, 2013)

Are people really worried about Disney having too much creative control over the movies? They are not going to "take over" Star Wars any more than they did with Marvel.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 31, 2013)

I don't really follow Directors and Producers and all of that but since I seen people talking I looked into it a little and I will say this about JJ Abrams. I never in my life had one ounce of interest in Star Trek and I loved the movie. The same can be said of Star Wars. I have never had any interest in the series and tbh the majority of any knowledge I do have comes from the Family Guy versions and jokes throughout the series. I did watch one or 2 of the newer movies and didn't much like them. 

So I am very hopeful he can draw me into this series with his vision of it and maybe jump start me to see what all of the hype is about.


----------



## Orxon (Jan 31, 2013)

The main issue is that no what Disney does or who they hire there will be a *ton *of people who hate the movie. This is a fact. Just roll with it


----------



## Roman (Jan 31, 2013)

Cyphon said:


> I don't really follow Directors and Producers and all of that but since I seen people talking I looked into it a little and I will say this about JJ Abrams. I never in my life had one ounce of interest in Star Trek and I loved the movie. The same can be said of Star Wars. I have never had any interest in the series and tbh the majority of any knowledge I do have comes from the Family Guy versions and jokes throughout the series. I did watch one or 2 of the newer movies and didn't much like them.
> 
> So I am very hopeful he can draw me into this series with his vision of it and maybe jump start me to see what all of the hype is about.



Ok. Now I really do need to see the Star Trek movie. I'm dling it tonight and watch it tmo.


----------



## Bart (Jan 31, 2013)

Han Solo said:


> Are people really worried about Disney having too much creative control over the movies? They are not going to "take over" Star Wars any more than they did with Marvel.



Don't compare Disney with Marvel Studios ;3

Marvel alone has created some major problems; which is why many actors and directors have had arguements with them over the creative aspects, so in that respect Marvel is almost like Fox; but I doubt it's exactly Disney ;3


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 31, 2013)

Bart please Disney fucked up royally with Pixar.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 31, 2013)

Yeah man, did you see 'Brave'!?


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 31, 2013)

Forget Brave, talk about Cars 2, Monster Inc College or whatever it is and god knows what other crap sequels we're gonna get.


----------



## Wesley (Jan 31, 2013)

Another Incredibles film would be nice.


----------



## Burke (Feb 4, 2013)

Oh please, everyone knows old luke is a clean shaven man :v



Ennoea said:


> Forget Brave, talk about Cars 2, Monster Inc College or whatever it is and god knows what other crap sequels we're gonna get.



dont diss a movie before seeing it
especially a pixar movie
their track record consists of several perfect critically acclaimed family movies, the only dumb kids movie theyve ever made is cars 2.

i think monsters uni. will fall in line with the rest of pixar glory.


----------



## Bart (Feb 4, 2013)

A 22  year old clean shaven man in _ROTJ_ maybe


----------



## Stunna (Feb 4, 2013)

St. Burke said:


> dont diss a movie before seeing it
> especially a pixar movie
> their track record consists of several perfect critically acclaimed family movies, the only dumb kids movie theyve ever made is cars 2.


I wouldn't say perfect. Especially 'Brave' and 'Cars'.


----------



## Burke (Feb 4, 2013)

Stunna said:


> I wouldn't say perfect. Especially 'Brave' and 'Cars'.



well brave and cars definetly had apparent disney meddling, but noone would say _they_ were horrible movies


----------



## Stunna (Feb 4, 2013)

Horrible? No, no. Just mediocre. Less than satisfactory, if you will.


----------



## Burke (Feb 4, 2013)

well yeah stunna but youre coming off as one of those people that throws around the word "crap" alot when it comes to reviewing things. 

you dont honestly think monsters university can be cars 2 bad do you?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 4, 2013)

No, no, 'Cars 2' was an accident. There's no way Pixar will ever screw up that bad again. 

I hope 'Monsters University' will be good, but none of the released promo material has really excited me, and I personally find the premise silly. I wish Pixar would either focus on more *original* material, throw out a sequel to 'The Incredibles', or throw in the towel.


----------



## MCTDread (Feb 4, 2013)

Anyone here know of Max Scoville of Destructoid? Cause on a segment called Casual Fridays he pitched an awesome idea for a Star Wars film.


----------



## Burke (Feb 4, 2013)

yes, someone give brad bird work before i die, please.


----------



## James Bond (Feb 4, 2013)

Old Luke lukes too much like Obi Wan Kenobi 2.0


----------



## Stunna (Feb 4, 2013)

That's racist.


----------



## MCTDread (Feb 4, 2013)

I wanna see a Boba Fett movie....


----------



## Stunna (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## Wesley (Feb 5, 2013)

Yoda is awesome?


----------



## Burke (Feb 5, 2013)

god damn it this wasnt supposed to be a spinoff


----------



## Stunna (Feb 5, 2013)

Keeping Yoda's past ominous makes him more interesting. Plus a Yoda movie would unavoidably end up with him using the lightsaber again.


----------



## dream (Feb 5, 2013)

Stunna said:


>



I would watch it.


----------



## Wesley (Feb 5, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Keeping Yoda's past ominous makes him more interesting. Plus a Yoda movie would unavoidably end up with him using the lightsaber again.



I don't think it'd tell his life story.  Really, a story centered on Yoda would probably be one about a teacher and his student, a relationship that hasn't really been explored in the films.  At least not served as the center-piece.

I mean, Luke recieved training under Obi-wan and Yoda, but he didn't exactly spend his life with or go on adventures with them.

Obi-wan and Quigon the former was just about ready to move on to full Knighthood.

Obi-wan and Anakin, well, Obi-wan said it himself, they were more like brothers than master and apprentice.  They were practically equals in Revenge of the Sith.  The teacher/student part of their relationship boiled down to Obi-wan lecturing him and Anakin being huffy about it.

...And there's nothing wrong with Yoda using a lightsaber.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 5, 2013)

Star Wars will never be able to shake off the shadow of the original. A whole Universe and this is the crap we're getting. The Seven Jedi one sounded promising, this doesn't.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 5, 2013)

Wesley said:


> I don't think it'd tell his life story.  Really, a story centered on Yoda would probably be one about a teacher and his student, a relationship that hasn't really been explored in the films.  At least not served as the center-piece.


That'd be better than an origin story, but still, can't we get something more original than something pertaining to previously established characters? Like Enno said.



> ...And there's nothing wrong with Yoda using a lightsaber.


Yeah there is.


----------



## Wesley (Feb 5, 2013)

Presumably any film centered on Yoda would have entirely original characters aside from himself.  The guy is over 900 years old by the Return of the Jedi, that leaves alot of years in which to tell a story that wouldn't tie into the OT or PT at all.



Stunna said:


> Yeah there is.



No, there isn't.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## Wesley (Feb 5, 2013)

...I swear, that guy was only speaking to hear himself talk.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 5, 2013)

If you say so.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 5, 2013)

Story about Yoda...so this means more prequels? ~_~ Not sure about that one.


Did they announce who is directing and writing it?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 5, 2013)

The Yoda movie is a rumor.

They also confirmed that 'Episode VII' is slated for a 2015 release with the rest released over a six year period like the previous trilogies.


----------



## Wesley (Feb 5, 2013)

I mean, it's not like I'm going to argue why Yoda fighting with a lightsaber makes perfect sense (it is a movie after all and is probably meant to be flashy rather than practical anyway), but it's really inane to assign limits to what Yoda can and cannot do due to his size and age in one breathe when in the next he says he doesn't like how Yoda doesn't use the Force in big flashy displays to show he's not limited by his size.

If anything Yoda showed how the Force can augment your physical abilities to crazy levels.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 5, 2013)

Wesley said:


> I mean, it's not like I'm going to argue why Yoda fighting with a lightsaber makes perfect sense (it is a movie after all and is probably meant to be flashy rather than practical anyway),


So you're excusing something that may be nonsensical or stupid on the basis that it's a movie and that permits it to be so for the sake of "entertainment"?



> but it's really inane to assign limits to what Yoda can and cannot do due to his size and age in one breathe when in the next he says he doesn't like how Yoda doesn't use the Force in big flashy displays to show he's not limited by his size.


The point was that lightsaber dueling is a form of combat where physical limitations play a part. He believes that Yoda should be above such things because Yoda's a believer that we are luminous beings in the Force, and that we should rely on the ethereal, not the physical. This is evident in Yoda's very design.


----------



## Burke (Feb 5, 2013)

If anything i wish that would have been a battle to show the fullest extent of the force.
instead of lazily chucking rocks and shit.


----------



## Wesley (Feb 5, 2013)

Stunna said:


> So you're excusing something that may be nonsensical or stupid on the basis that it's a movie and that permits it to be so for the sake of "entertainment"?



Yes?  Lightsaber duels don't seem stupid or nonsensical to me, but I also haven't put much thought into them either.  I'm not into martial arts so what I see in the movies is all the same to me for the most.  



> The point was that lightsaber dueling is a form of combat where physical limitations play a part. He believes that Yoda should be above such things because Yoda's a believer that we are luminous beings in the Force, and that we should rely on the ethereal, not the physical. This is evident in Yoda's very design.



Maybe, but Yoda does not believe they should rely on the ethereal.  Otherwise he wouldn't be using a walking stick.  If he can't see that Yoda was using the Force while dueling Dooku, that's his problem.  Jedi perform acrobatic stunts all the time, even in the OT, and it's obvious that they aren't performing them because they have really good legs.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm referring to Yoda's personal convictions as a Jedi Master. Prior to 'Episode II' we had no reason at all to assume that Yoda was a warrior of any kind. There is a difference between utilizing worldly devices such as food, transportation aids, and taking up a sword against an opponent.


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 5, 2013)

Stunna is the enemy to good Star Wars movies. 

So we have a Seven Samurai and Yoda movie rumored so far. I'm guessing it's (assuming they meet the 2015 date for VII)

2015: Episode VII
2017: Yoda
2018: Episode VIII
2020: Seven Samurai
2021: Episode IX

And a Star Wars ABC show somewhere in there.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 5, 2013)

Nah ah, I love 'Empire'.


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 5, 2013)

You fucking casual.


----------



## Superrazien (Feb 6, 2013)

It will be about Yoda in the prime of his life, here are concept pictures.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Wesley (Feb 6, 2013)

"Master Yoda, are you a Yoshi?"  "Hellz yeah!"


----------



## Burke (Feb 6, 2013)

whats a yoshi


----------



## James Bond (Feb 6, 2013)

It's a fire breathing watermelon with multiple personality disorder


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 6, 2013)

Now to wait for Stunna to tell us why this is a bad idea.


----------



## Wesley (Feb 6, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=So-YyfEUb1w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 6, 2013)

I'm okay with a Han Solo spin off I guess but Boba Fett blows ass and is uninteresting beyond belief. The whole New Star Wars thing is turning in to a uninspired, soulless money pinata dreck. But then this is Disney.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 6, 2013)

Han Solo spin off is better than a Yoda spin off, but I'd still rather have an original project. 

Boba Fett idea is stupid. Enno's right -- outside of his memetic status, there's nothing to Boba Fett (excluding EU).


----------



## The Big G (Feb 6, 2013)

This awesome!

For the Han Solo movie not only do we need a young Han we need a young Lando...with an Afro. Ahh yeah. Plot: The Kessel Run 

And to ALL the Boba haters Fuck ya'll...through him this would be a way to bring some of the great EU stories into canon. Bring in Sintas Vel, bring in some Mando guys like Fenn Shysha and so on. 

Though I'd much rather see a Fett movie set between Revenge and New Hope than Empire and Jedi. That's Shadows of the Empire, and its been done.


----------



## Burke (Feb 6, 2013)

audiences would never accept a different han :v


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 6, 2013)

I wonder if they're going to name all the films under the Star Wars title or go a James Bond route and just call them by their subtitle? It would be weird to have 2-3 Star Wars related films per year and have them all called "Star Wars: <Subtitle Here>".


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 6, 2013)

making a side story defeats the entire reason why bobba even became popular. guy was popular because he was a cool background character who talked a bit differently than vader. all this nonsense about him being hispanic and having a bio engineered  dick is silly.

a han solo spin off would be the best, but am i the only one that isnt interested in a prequel? i dont get why we cant get new characters if they're not going to use expanded universe guys.

also a han solo spin off couldnt have any jedis in less they added some crappy plot holes.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 6, 2013)

No, you're not the only one.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Feb 6, 2013)

darth bane solo movies plz


----------



## Darth (Feb 6, 2013)

I'd dig a post Episode VI Boba Fett spinoff based off the EU stories that featured him as a main character. Those books were awesome.


----------



## MCTDread (Feb 6, 2013)

Shock Therapy said:


> darth bane solo movies plz



 brilliantly said 

Han Solo movies will be awesome. Though it will take some time for the fanbase to get used to a new actor playing Solo. They need to find an actor as charming as Ford was when he played Solo. 

And a Boba Fett film.... What's wrong with that? It be interesting to have a bounty hunter film.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 6, 2013)

Then make an original character and do it.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 7, 2013)

a Boba Fett movie means MAndalorians!








EDIT:Also Yoda using a saber was awesome, any one who thinks other wise is fooling themselves.


----------



## Wesley (Feb 7, 2013)

St. Burke said:


> audiences would never accept a different han :v



That's not true.  An actor that can do a the character and the prior performance justice is very endearing to an audience.


----------



## Khyle (Feb 7, 2013)

I would have a fucking hard time getting used to it though. I'd rather get a movie with Harrison Ford that happens many years after the OT. Kinda like "Indy and the kingdom...", but hopefully better 

The closest thing I can imagine would be Josh Holloway (Sawyer and Han shared several similar traits), but he's already around the same age as Harrison was in the OT, probably even older.

It's not really the same thing as what happenned with Obi-Wan. Alec Guinness was already pretty old, so it was easier to accept Ewan McGregor as a young Kenobi since faces change quite a bit in so many decades.

All in all, I'm open to spin offs... to a certain extent.


----------



## Bart (Feb 7, 2013)

Holloway needs to be kept as Han and Leia's offspring either way ^^

But out of the thousands of stories they could have picked ... ;S Nothing's been confirmed yet though and I do hope it has nothing to do with either Han or Boba as that shouldnt really be the case ~

The mysteries and creation of The Force? The first Sith? The creation of the Jedi Order? The Old Republic? The prophecy? So on and so forth ...


----------



## Mider T (Feb 7, 2013)

I never got the appeal of Boba, especially Peter Griffin's love for him.


----------



## Wesley (Feb 7, 2013)

Mider T said:


> I never got the appeal of Boba, especially Peter Griffin's love for him.



Silent badass that out-foxed Han Solo.


----------



## Burke (Feb 7, 2013)

should i just make this a general "all starwars movies made post 2015" thread?


----------



## MCTDread (Feb 7, 2013)

^ Why not just put *ALL NEW STAR WARS MOVIES*


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2013)

I heard a rumor that the new film would focus on Yoda.


ROTFL.  THAT'S SO FUCKING SHITTY AND LAME.  IT'S LIKE THE LEAST CREATIVE THING THEY COULD HAVE DONE.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 7, 2013)

I know, right?


----------



## Jena (Feb 8, 2013)

Rukia said:


> I heard a rumor that the new film would focus on Yoda.
> 
> 
> ROTFL.  THAT'S SO FUCKING SHITTY AND LAME.  IT'S LIKE THE LEAST CREATIVE THING THEY COULD HAVE DONE.



That doesn't even make sense 

Isn't the new one going to take place after VI? Yoda's dead. Unless it would be about the adventures of ghost Yoda. That would suck even harder.


----------



## Burke (Feb 8, 2013)

Again, 3 movies set chronologically that follow the episodic format, and 2 other spin off movies which may or may not be yoda and han solo based.


----------



## Nightblade (Feb 8, 2013)

Darth Nihilus movie now, Disney.


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 8, 2013)

St. Burke said:


> should i just make this a general "all starwars movies made post 2015" thread?


Uh no, just make a new thread for that. This is still for Ep VII specific discussion.



Rukia said:


> I heard a rumor that the new film would focus on Yoda.
> 
> 
> ROTFL.  THAT'S SO FUCKING SHITTY AND LAME.  IT'S LIKE THE LEAST CREATIVE THING THEY COULD HAVE DONE.





Jena said:


> That doesn't even make sense
> 
> Isn't the new one going to take place after VI? Yoda's dead. Unless it would be about the adventures of ghost Yoda. That would suck even harder.


Late as fuck, ignorance at work etc.


----------



## Wesley (Feb 8, 2013)

Nightblade said:


> Darth Nihilus movie now, Disney.



You're kidding, right?  The less people know about that guy, the better, or didn't the game teach you that?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 8, 2013)

The spin off movies are a terrible idea.  Let obsolete characters die.  These movie studios are too focused on the past.  They need to be in pursuit of the next big idea.

The Star Wars verse has potential.  Don't squander that potential.  Move in a new direction.


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 8, 2013)

It's not a bad thing for them to honor the past characters, most of whom weren't given their due for the past 30 years. They're moving in a new direction with the new trilogy but they also want to honor the legacy. I see no problem.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 8, 2013)

The legacy is tarnished.  Lucas wouldn't have sold away everything if that were not the case.


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 8, 2013)

I forgot who I was talking to.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 8, 2013)

> It's not a bad thing for them to honor the past characters, most of whom weren't given their due for the past 30 years. They're moving in a new direction with the new trilogy but they also want to honor the legacy. I see no problem.



Legacy my ass. The Star Wars legacy in itself is due to the visual effects, not Yoda being fanboyed about, nor Boba Fett. Give their due? Yoda is a glorified Miyagi from Karate Kid, this franchise has spawned off so much that the notion that somehow hasn't been given their due is ridiculous. Yoda spin off is simple, Disney knows there a ton of chumps just willing to shell out for whatever third rate fanboy fantasies they have about the characters and then sell them figurines. 

The franchise is already a piece of crap due to the legacy of Vader, and now it must suffer more. Right now I'm not looking forward to anything outside of the possible Seven Samurai Jedi feature.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 8, 2013)

Mider T said:


> I never got the appeal of Boba, especially Peter Griffin's love for him.



For most people its cause he looks cool

i didn't get the appeal ether till attack of the clones then i saw Jango fett kick ass and wen't "oh now i get it"


----------



## Stunna (Feb 8, 2013)

That's Jango Fett, not Boba.

And Jango got wrecked.


----------



## Burke (Feb 8, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> Uh no, just make a new thread for that. This is still for Ep VII specific discussion.



well good, so everyone stop talking about spin offs and make a new thread or some shit


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 8, 2013)

Stunna said:


> That's Jango Fett, not Boba.
> 
> And Jango got wrecked.



1. Boba's his clone/son, Boba is awesome by association.

2. Jango fought a Jedi bare handed, and then went on to kill another during the arena battle, and only died cause he had some really bad luck


----------



## Stunna (Feb 8, 2013)

Being related to someone "cool" does not make you cool by association.......


----------



## Wesley (Feb 8, 2013)

Think about it.

Boba figured out what happened to the Falcon after it disappeared.  He anticipated Solo trying to float away with the garbage and it paid off.  Not only that, but Boba was able to bargain for Han, probably with Vader personally by withholding their location until a deal was struct.  It takes guts to try to strike a deal with the Darklord of the Sith, no mtter how reasonable your demands.

Boba might get alot of hype as do Mandalorians in general (blargh), but in Empire Strikes Back he was very clever and made a big score, not only getting paid by the Empire but by Jabba the Hutt all from the same bounty.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 8, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Being related to someone "cool" does not make you cool by association.......



i disagree, badass is a hereditary trait


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 8, 2013)

While on the  Note of a boba fett movie









> In 2002, Star Wars fans learned that fan favorite bounty hunter character Boba Fett was actually a person of color under that distinctive green helmet.  Young Boba Fett was played by actor Daniel Logan, who is of Maori descent.  Fans also learned that Fett was a clone of Jango Fett, a character played by Temuera Morrison,  who is also of Maori descent.  Presumably, the adult Boba Fett would grow up to look exactly like Morrison.
> (Logan is depicted in the above images as a young kid in Episode II and dressed up in Boba Fett’s armor in a fan photoshoot.)
> This week, Disney announced plans to produce a new Star Wars movie featuring Boba Fett as the central character.  If the casting for this character remains consistent and is not whitewashed, this Boba Fett film will be one of the most high profile Hollywood lead roles for a Maori actor, ever


----------



## Burke (Feb 8, 2013)

thanks for the giant ass picture, but yeah dats kinda cool


----------



## The Big G (Feb 8, 2013)

Daniel is like 25 now and voicing Boba in The Clone Wars

The great thing about a Boba movie is that the casting is pretty much done. For a young Boba get Daniel or for an older Boba get Temuera


----------



## Stunna (Feb 8, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> i disagree, badass is a hereditary trait


What? There are so many examples of how ridiculous this is that it's hilarious.


----------



## Burke (Feb 9, 2013)

Stunna said:


> What? There are so many examples of how ridiculous this is that it's hilarious.



jesus stunna, that was clearly said jokingly


----------



## Stunna (Feb 9, 2013)

No it wasn't. At least not clearly.


----------



## DeK3iDE (Feb 9, 2013)

they should introduce someone awesome like Galen/Lord Starkiller. 





Zen-aku said:


> 1. Boba's his clone/son, Boba is awesome by association.
> 
> 2. Jango fought a Jedi bare handed, and then went on to kill another during the arena battle, and only died cause he had some really bad luck



1 

2. The bad luck of running into Master Windu will do that.


----------



## MCTDread (Feb 10, 2013)

Jango killed many Jedi... As seen in Jango Fett: Open Seasons

 I do wonder though if they'll introduce Sintas Vel.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 11, 2013)

MCTDread said:


> Jango killed many Jedi... As seen in Jango Fett: Open Seasons



_*Whatever happened to Jango in the end, he killed Jedi with his bare hands. Folks don't forget that.―Fenn Shysa*_


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Wesley (Feb 11, 2013)

lol fett fanbois...


----------



## Matta Clatta (Feb 11, 2013)

Mandos are cool 
Now I'm sufficiently excited for a new star wars movie


----------



## The Big G (Feb 11, 2013)

MCTDread said:


> I do wonder though if they'll introduce Sintas Vel.



I hope so



Zen-aku said:


> _*Whatever happened to Jango in the end, he killed Jedi with his bare hands. Folks don't forget that.―Fenn Shysa*_
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Open Season was great


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 11, 2013)

Fanfic, Boba Fett had the worst death in Star Wars.


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Feb 11, 2013)

How did he die?


----------



## Wesley (Feb 11, 2013)

Zezima said:


> How did he die?



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mo10xiHvR_c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 11, 2013)

Wait I thought he didn't die when he got eaten by the Sarlacc, didn't he escape?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 11, 2013)

Only in the    EU.


----------



## Burke (Feb 11, 2013)

it could be canon if the films borrow from the EU :v


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 11, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Only in the    EU.



I never bothered to go into the EU that much, guess it's time I do before the new movie is out.


----------



## Wesley (Feb 11, 2013)

Dark Empire is a good comic book series.  Featured the Eclipse Class Dreadnaught and the World Devastators.

Well, here's Tharja)



Pure sex.


----------



## MCTDread (Feb 11, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Dark Empire is a good comic book series.  Featured the Eclipse Class Dreadnaught and the World Devastators.
> 
> Well, here's Tharja)
> 
> ...



A great trilogy it was. 

That would be an epic film trilogy.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 11, 2013)

the only  big EU story id like to see adapted is the Thrawn trilogy, every thing else is  ok to  horrible, i shudder to think of them adapting the Vong saga or legacy of the force


----------



## Stunna (Feb 11, 2013)

Don't adapt anything.

Be original.


----------



## Bart (Feb 13, 2013)

Which is what they're doing ^_^


----------



## Stunna (Feb 13, 2013)

I         know.


----------



## Jena (Feb 15, 2013)

Maybe this was posted already, but idgaf

Gaon KPOP Awards



> So yeah. Harrison Ford is back as Han Solo. How awesome is that?!



I'm not sure I share El Mayimbe's enthusiasm.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 15, 2013)

I think it's a disaster.  They need to move in a totally new direction.  No Ford.  No Fisher.  No Hamill.


----------



## Bart (Feb 15, 2013)

They will ^_^

But you can't have VII without including them.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 15, 2013)

Yes you can.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 15, 2013)

This series is the equivalent of an old man lamenting the days gone past, even though the days weren't cracked up to be and were at best okay. It's stuck in the past, the fanboys are hurting this franchise more than helping it at this point. They want the same shit all over again, and when they get it, they'll whine and moan when they're the ones to blame.


----------



## dream (Feb 15, 2013)

Bart said:


> But you can't have VII without including them.



We can have VII without them, don't see why they *must* be in it. 



Ennoea said:


> This series is the equivalent of an old man lamenting the days gone past, even though the days weren't cracked up to be and were at best okay. It's stuck in the past, the fanboys are hurting this franchise more than helping it at this point. They want the same shit all over again, and when they get it, they'll whine and moan when they're the ones to blame.



Pretty solid analysis.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 15, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> This series is the equivalent of an old man lamenting the days gone past, even though the days weren't cracked up to be


yes they were


----------



## Burke (Feb 15, 2013)

pretty solid anal


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 15, 2013)

> yes they were



Shut up Stunna.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 15, 2013)

you're wrong

but that's okay


----------



## Jena (Feb 15, 2013)

St. Burke said:


> pretty solid anal


----------



## Stunna (Feb 18, 2013)

Yes, please.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 18, 2013)

*Kathleen Kennedy Exits ?Jurassic Park IV? to Concentrate on ?Star Wars: Episode VII?*


----------



## Nimander (Feb 18, 2013)

Solaris said:


> We can have VII without them, don't see why they *must* be in it.



What I would prefer is if they had them in the movie as a way to link it back to the original three, but didn't have them actually having leading roles in the films. Basically, have Fisher, Hamill and Ford as cameos in the very beginning, before the story skips ahead some years and moves in whatever direction they're taking.

From a completely personal point of view, it wouldn't feel right for me, as a fan, if they didn't link this new movie in some way with the originals. But that said, they don't need to depend entirely on old characters either. So a cameo sort of role for a few star characters from the original would be a perfect way to resolve both issues.


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 26, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]7mWYYnW8AhY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (Feb 26, 2013)

Liverbird said:


> [YOUTUBE]7mWYYnW8AhY[/YOUTUBE]



The movie won't end up being anywhere near as awesome as this trailer.


----------



## insane111 (Mar 1, 2013)

Somehow I didn't hear about this . I'm excited for the new episodes, but not so much the spinoffs. I don't know why people think ep 2/3 were so bad. The only one I facepalmed at was episode 1.


----------



## MCTDread (Mar 1, 2013)

Nimander said:


> What I would prefer is if they had them in the movie as a way to link it back to the original three, but didn't have them actually having leading roles in the films. Basically, have Fisher, Hamill and Ford as cameos in the very beginning, before the story skips ahead some years and moves in whatever direction they're taking.
> 
> From a completely personal point of view, it wouldn't feel right for me, as a fan, if they didn't link this new movie in some way with the originals. But that said, they don't need to depend entirely on old characters either. So a cameo sort of role for a few star characters from the original would be a perfect way to resolve both issues.



That?s reasonable. I just hope this happens.


----------



## Aeon (Mar 5, 2013)

> _Carrie Fisher Will Play Princess Leia in Star Wars Episode VII
> Casey Chan
> 
> The gang is getting back together for the next Star Wars movie. We already knew Harrison Ford was going to become an old Han Solo and now, Carrie Fisher is saying that she'll reprise her role as Princess Leia. Is this a good thing?
> ...



Livestream


----------



## Wesley (Mar 5, 2013)

50ish isn't old.


----------



## Edo Madara (Mar 6, 2013)

I really hope they make movies that set in Old Republic

The best space era of SW in my opinion


----------



## Gunners (Mar 6, 2013)

Carrie Fisher is only 56? White people age horrifically.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 6, 2013)

I was thinking the same thing, actually.


----------



## Burke (Mar 7, 2013)

least she lost weight


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 6, 2013)

> *Bryan Burk Updates On STAR WARS: EPISODE VII, Says Filming Will Begin Early Next Year*
> 
> In an interview with Collider, Bad Robot's Bryan Burk offers an update on the hugely anticipated Star Wars: Episode VII from Disney/Lucasfilm and director J.J. Abrams. He confirms that they are planning to begin production in early 2014 for a previously announced summer 2015 release, and a location hasn't been officially named yet. However, the current priority in the production is (obviously) the script, which Abrams is working closely with Michael Arndt on. _"We’re progressing on a schedule to hopefully begin next year, or the beginning of next year, and the location is still kind of floating around in the air all depending on script and a whole bunch of other issues. As I just said, everything is kind of a free-flowing thing, and when we feel like the story level on this script and everything is really coming together and schedules are all working and pieces line up, we prowl ahead, and Star Wars will be no different."_ He also talks about the level of interest he has in the project, saying that it's on par with others'. _"I mean, it’s Star Wars. It’s something that obviously has successfully been handed down from generation to generation in the last 40 years. If I weren’t working on the project, I’d have the same interest as everyone else because it’s something that I, too, am looking forward to seeing where the franchise goes next."_ What do you want to see in Star Wars: Episode VII?


----------



## Sanity Check (May 6, 2013)

Gunners said:


> Carrie Fisher is only 56? White people age horrifically.





Stunna said:


> I was thinking the same thing, actually.



Cocaine is a hell of a durg.

:WOW


----------



## Suzuku (May 6, 2013)

White people the beta race.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (May 11, 2013)

I feel they're going to have a female protagonist, so I am praying to God above that she isn't those bland 90 pound girls that can beat up Ryback looking dudes. 

Can she please have a personality.


----------



## Burke (May 11, 2013)

Descent of the Lion said:


> I feel they're going to have a female protagonist, so I am praying to God above that she isn't those bland 90 pound girls that can beat up Ryback looking dudes.
> 
> Can she please have a personality.



feed. 
me. 
whores.


----------



## Suzuku (May 17, 2013)

This is going to be visually awesome if Into Darkness is anything to go off of. Abrams really understands the visual sensibilities of space opera.


----------



## Ciupy (May 17, 2013)

Descent of the Lion said:


> I feel they're going to have a female protagonist, so I am praying to God above that she isn't those bland 90 pound girls that can beat up Ryback looking dudes.
> 
> Can she please have a personality.



It will be Chloe Moretz.


----------



## Golden Circle (May 17, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> White people the beta race.


----------



## Roman (May 17, 2013)

Fisher lost weight but she could still lose a bit more. I'll be happy if she goes back to being like this for the movie:

Carrie Fisher in 2007


----------



## MCTDread (May 20, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> This is going to be visually awesome if Into Darkness is anything to go off of. Abrams really understands the visual sensibilities of space opera.



Amen to this.


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (May 20, 2013)

If he can make something as dorky as Star Trek tech look cool, he can do anything. 

The action in "Into the Darkness" is awesome. I hope his influence brings a bit of savagery back to Star Wars saber fights. Remember that ridiculous moment in Star Wars III where Anakin and Obi Wan are swinging their sabers around like idiots with glow sticks?

Compare that to the "flow" of the fight in Empire Strikes Back. Vader toys with Luke, he only reacts at first, and fights one handed at that. The second phase of the fight? Vader just bludgeons Luke to defeat and yet cuts off his hand with an awesome fencing "trick" that used the "back" of the omni-direction light saber. 

What I'm saying is, there was more to the fights than stupid Hollywood Flynning and dumb back flips.


----------



## Roman (May 20, 2013)

manwiththemachinegun said:


> If he can make something as dorky as Star Trek tech look cool, he can do anything.
> 
> The action in "Into the Darkness" is awesome. I hope his influence brings a bit of savagery back to Star Wars saber fights. Remember that ridiculous moment in Star Wars III where Anakin and Obi Wan are swinging their sabers around like idiots with glow sticks?
> 
> ...


----------



## Darth (May 20, 2013)

manwiththemachinegun said:


> Remember that ridiculous moment in Star Wars III where Anakin and Obi Wan are swinging their sabers around like idiots with glow sticks?



I always chose to consider that scene as a "clash of precogs". Both Anakin and Obi-Wan foresaw the immediate future and attempted to attack at a different angle, and each time they did so the other attempted the same. 

I dunno, maybe I've just read too much EU material and that scene may have possibly been designed as showy fanservice but w/e.


----------



## The World (May 20, 2013)

That video didn't change my opinion at all.

I thought that final fight had some pretty good choreography

.....except that last part with Darth Maul taunting Obi wan as he was helpless.

Saber throw or force push are basic fucking techniques to a sith master such as him


----------



## Roman (May 20, 2013)

The World said:


> That video didn't change my opinion at all.
> 
> I thought that final fight had some pretty good choreography
> 
> ...



He wasn't a master tho, and only two have actually shown Saber Throw through all the movies: Yoda and Vader. I doubt it would've been something Maul could do in his movie incarnation.


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (May 20, 2013)

The World said:


> That video didn't change my opinion at all.
> 
> I thought that final fight had some pretty good choreography
> 
> ...




The final one vs. one duel between Obi and Maul is the best because it's more difficult to the see the obvious missing. The other thing was the OT Saber fights really didn't last that long, so the lack of flash helped sell the idea that old Obi and Vader were expert duelists. 

Basically, Bob Anderson is much better putting together cool AND psuedo realistic swordfights than Nick Gillard. Seriously, compare Aragorn vs Lurtz vs. ANYTHING you see in the Prequels.

As another pacing example, there's that looooong pause in RotJ where Luke is hiding from Vader with that perfectly delivered...

*"Sisssssterrrrr... SO you have a twin SISTER. Your feelings have now betrayed her too."*

And then Luke goes PYSCHO and he FIGHTS like a PSYCHO.  He charges Vader with no fear and the fight is essentially over at that point.

In the PT... there's really no "emotion" in the fights. I realize that's just an opinion but I think it shows in the choreography and how the fights are paced. PT fights are all flash with very little intent to kill behind them. 

The BEST PT fight was Dooku (Christopher fucking knows his fencing) effortlessly taking out Obi Wan and Anakin using some nice saber tricks... and then they ruined it with a CGI fest Yoda fight.  The Anakin vs. Dooku rematch at the start of Episode 3 was decent as well. Again, it didn't last for ages and ages, and Obi was quickly taken out of action so you didn't have the kind of "waltz fighting" you saw in Phantom Menace.


----------



## The World (May 20, 2013)

Freedan said:


> He wasn't a master tho, and only two have actually shown Saber Throw through all the movies: Yoda and Vader. I doubt it would've been something Maul could do in his movie incarnation.




He was a Sith Lord, he would have known those basic techniques


----------



## Descent of the Lion (May 20, 2013)

Ciupy said:


> It will be Chloe Moretz.



She's an exception. She wasn't bland in Kickass.


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (May 20, 2013)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Cocaine is a hell of a durg.
> 
> :WOW




Yeah, more like white drug addicts with multiple attempted suicides age poorly. 

Poor gal, all that SNL partying was a bad influence on her.


----------



## The World (May 20, 2013)

manwiththemachinegun said:


> The final one vs. one duel between Obi and Maul is the best because it's more difficult to the see the obvious missing. The other thing was the OT Saber fights really didn't last that long, so the lack of flash helped sell the idea that old Obi and Vader were expert duelists.
> 
> Basically, Bob Anderson is much better putting together cool AND psuedo realistic swordfights than Nick Gillard. Seriously, compare Aragorn vs Lurtz vs. ANYTHING you see in the Prequels.
> 
> ...



I would rather have this in the next movie to show off Master/Apprentice fights 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V8AMsMdRv64[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (May 20, 2013)

Oh Old Republic, so much promise and yet so much fail.


----------



## The World (May 20, 2013)

Only if you were expecting high end raids

Single player was still satisfying to me


----------



## Roman (May 20, 2013)

manwiththemachinegun said:


> In the PT... there's really no "emotion" in the fights. I realize that's just an opinion but I think it shows in the choreography and how the fights are paced. PT fights are all flash with very little intent to kill behind them.



I completely agree with you here as well actually. The saber fights in the prequels, barring a few, such as the Dooku fights, lacked emotion. Even Obi Wan vs Anakin in RotS lacked emotion when you'd expect that one to be packed with it. Not like RotJ where Luke clearly goes batshit insane when Vader once more employs his psychological battle expertise, tho he didn't expect it to backfire the way it did.



The World said:


> He was a Sith Lord, he would have known those basic techniques



If it was such a basic technique, I'd have thought Dooku would've used it numerous times given he had far more experience than Maul and also used Lightning. Maul was a Sith Lord, but only in name. Palpatine used him as a tool more than anything.


----------



## The World (May 20, 2013)

He didn't use it in the movies because George Lucas is an idiot who doesn't know how to do proper fights with the force without using ridiculously bad CGI


----------



## Stunna (May 20, 2013)

I hate to be a prequel apologist, but I don't really agree with the "no emotion" argument, myself.

I mean, for example, look at Obi-Wan after Qui-Gon's death in _The Phantom Menace._ Dude comes out the gate like a hornet.


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (May 20, 2013)

Yeah, that's the "one vs. one" segment I mentioned before. That was really the only part of the PM fight worth watching. They go fast enough so you don't really notice the flaws. But still... Maul stands there like an idiot and dies because that's how they wrote the fight. Laaaaame.

To be fair, the "first" phase of the Vader vs. Luke fight in RotJ isn't that spectacular either, but that's justified as Luke wasn't fighting to kill... yet.


----------



## Stunna (May 20, 2013)

The original trilogy's fights were better, yeah. But I'd be lying if I said I wasn't entertained by Obi-Wan and Qui-Gon versus Maul and Anakin vs. Obi-Wan on a purely visual level.


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (May 20, 2013)

It's just such a tragedy, because Anakin only comes across as a whiny jerk in the films. Yes, you read that right. In practically every other book, comic, game or show he's depicted as a talented, but emotional young guy who is driven crazy by the thought he can't protect everyone. He's not fucking Edward from Twilight with a lovely dovey obsession. He's a dude genuinely frustrated that the Jedi have lost touch with a lot of things that ordinary people have to deal with. 

Hayden Christensen can act, so it's purely the awful directing and script Lucas approved.


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 20, 2013)

Lucas only made a single draft of the script and went with it. No one on his teams questioned him about it or put any input whatsoever, they watched the rape of a great series and stood idly by.

Their is no doubt in my mind the people at Disney will make the prequels nothing but an awful memory


----------



## MCTDread (May 20, 2013)

Nothing beats the over the top light saber duels in the first Clone Wars cartoons


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 20, 2013)

I thought that series was fucking awesome. Wish they had gone with that route instead of the current CGI clone wars bullshit


----------



## Wesley (May 20, 2013)

~Avant~ said:


> I thought that series was fucking awesome. Wish they had gone with that route instead of the current CGI clone wars bullshit



Speaking of which, how do the lightsaber duels in that one compare to the PT?


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (May 20, 2013)

They're directed by Genndy Tartakovsky so they're pretty damn good. You can see it reflected in how they fight too. Dooku uses classic old school fencing.


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 20, 2013)

Yeah I cant lie the fights in the CGI Clone wars are head and shoulders above the PT


----------



## Burke (May 21, 2013)

anakin skywalker is lighthearted and has an apprentice he calls snips
i do not like this show


----------



## Rindaman (May 21, 2013)

Anyone hear about the upcoming Star Wars Rebels?


----------



## Roman (May 21, 2013)

St. Burke said:


> anakin skywalker is lighthearted and has an apprentice he calls snips
> i do not like this show



That makes a lot more sense if you think about it. Anakin as portrayed in TPM was lighthearted but turned emo in Ep2 and 3. Him being light-hearted in the Clone Wars is a step up regardless of how he's portrayed in TPM anyways since he's not always on the verge of depression, but rather shows discontent at some of the methods employed by the Jedi Order. Those moments where he's a lot more forceful in his behavior, those moments where you can tell he's on the brink between light and dark sides, are far more credible than in the movies.

@The World: It's true that fights where the Force is featured more prominently have never been his specialty. Ep2 tried it with Yoda vs Dooku and epically failed. As you say, it's the reason you don't have a lot of purely Force-related feats outside of Push, Pull, Jump, Choke and Lightning. The latter two abilities were only ever displayed by two people as well, choke used by Luke and Vader, Lightning used by Dooku and Palpatine. You could almost make a case for Windu and Yoda but they merely reflected it and never used lightning themselves. 

But given Force feats are limited, when we're speaking strictly about the movie-verse, only two people ever used Force Saber and both were effectively master Force users, that's why there's reason to think that ability is rather advanced. Either that or most Force users actually do know how to use it but find it impractical, although Maul could've used it without repercussions to him in TPM as you say, but it wouldn't be the first time he's portrayed as an idiot.


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (May 21, 2013)

Anakin is only an unstable wreck in the PT films. In pretty much every other story he's in, he gets massive character development. 

There's an excellent comic where he confronts a Tusken Jedi... who's actually a human. They're fighting in the Clone Wars and Anakin ends up breaking down and confessing he killed the Tusken village that killed his mother. There's some great stuff there, because that Jedi had a dark past too. It basically ends on, "Your life isn't over yet, but you've done some terrible things, so fuckin fix it kid!" And Anakin resolves to try to atone. 

It's about 100x better than anything in Episode 2.


----------



## Suzuku (May 21, 2013)

Rebels sounds awesome.


----------



## MCTDread (May 22, 2013)

Rindaman said:


> Anyone hear about the upcoming Star Wars Rebels?



Havent heard of it at all.... 


Gonna look it up now.


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (May 22, 2013)

Episode 3 to 4 interquel stuff is pretty boring. How many jobber Jedi can we kill off this issue? How many pointless rebel sacrifices can we show? 

It's pretty much rinse and repeat.


----------



## Platinum (May 22, 2013)

They can at least show us Starkiller.


----------



## Darth (May 22, 2013)

Platinum said:


> They can at least show us Starkiller.



Starkiller had his own story. He's most likely not going to show up in Rebels.

Would love to see Mara Jade origins though.


----------



## Roman (May 22, 2013)

manwiththemachinegun said:


> Anakin is only an unstable wreck in the PT films. In pretty much every other story he's in, he gets massive character development.
> 
> There's an excellent comic where he confronts a Tusken Jedi... who's actually a human. They're fighting in the Clone Wars and Anakin ends up breaking down and confessing he killed the Tusken village that killed his mother. There's some great stuff there, because that Jedi had a dark past too. It basically ends on, "Your life isn't over yet, but you've done some terrible things, so fuckin fix it kid!" And Anakin resolves to try to atone.
> 
> It's about 100x better than anything in Episode 2.



I know about that comic. I haven't read it but I know something about it.


*Spoiler*: __ 



It's a shame that A'Sharad eventually became Darth Krayt v_v






Darth said:


> Starkiller had his own story. He's most likely not going to show up in Rebels.
> 
> Would love to see Mara Jade origins though.



FUCK YEAH I WOULD! If both Starkiller AND Mara Jade make an appearace together, that's it. I'm done. My life will be complete.


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (May 22, 2013)

Platinum said:


> They can at least show us Starkiller.




Starkiller is the most absurd Gary Stu in the entire EU, he makes Revan look like a patron saint of humility.


----------



## MCTDread (May 23, 2013)

One of my friends think the new movies will be based on the Yuuzhan Vong invasion... I just laughed at him


----------



## The World (May 23, 2013)

manwiththemachinegun said:


> Starkiller is the most absurd Gary Stu in the entire EU, he makes Revan look like a patron saint of humility.



Since when was Revan a gary stu?

Wat because he was able to master both dark and light side of the force and have the luck to survive his apprentice attempting to murder him?

He was already a skilled master before his fall who led an army against the Mandalorians 

And he did meet the Sith Emperor who totally mindfucked him into becoming evil meaning he was indeed fallible


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (May 23, 2013)

Revan is a good character inspite of himself, but he really does read like a fan insert.

He's a mega powerful Jedi and only of the only guys with the balls to tell the Jedi to go to hell for abandoning the galaxy to the Madalorians. He becomes corrupted by the darkside and Sith teachings and is awesome, his students go on to wipe out almost the entire Jedi Order. He's also a tactical genius in addition to an unparallelled duelist. 

In the meantime, while he is captured, his mind wipe fails and his "true" personality reemerges without the influence of the Dark Side. He solos dozens of Sith and Mandalorian warlords, razes the Star Forge single handedly, and defeats his friend and current Dark Lord Malak. 

The Revan book tries, and fails, to make him a more relatable character, but instead of running with his over the topness he gets taken out like a chump.

However, Revan has the benefit of not running for prime time story spotlight alongside actual movie characters. We're supposed to seriously believe that Starkiller was a special snowflake who was more powerful than DARTH FREAKING VADER and WOULD have killed the Emperor had he not done his whole noble sacrifice deal. It's really, really, bad.


----------



## Roman (May 23, 2013)

manwiththemachinegun said:


> However, Revan has the benefit of not running for prime time story spotlight alongside actual movie characters. We're supposed to seriously believe that Starkiller was a special snowflake who was more powerful than DARTH FREAKING VADER and WOULD have killed the Emperor had he not done his whole noble sacrifice deal. It's really, really, bad.



You make a good point. Starkiller was inserted between the two trilogies with the exact purpose of showing how powerful Luke would've been and what skills he would've had if he joined Vader. He was made that powerful by Lucasarts for that purpose. While I would like to see him in other media, I'll be the first to say he's not all that relateable.


----------



## Darth (May 23, 2013)

MCTDread said:


> One of my friends think the new movies will be based on the Yuuzhan Vong invasion... I just laughed at him



Although you can't deny that arc would make an epic trilogy of it's own. 

Although I would have rather had Thrawn's trilogy by Zahn to be honest.


----------



## The World (May 23, 2013)

manwiththemachinegun said:


> Revan is a good character inspite of himself, but he really does read like a fan insert.
> 
> He's a mega powerful Jedi and only of the only guys with the balls to tell the Jedi to go to hell for abandoning the galaxy to the Madalorians. He becomes corrupted by the darkside and Sith teachings and is awesome, his students go on to wipe out almost the entire Jedi Order. He's also a tactical genius in addition to an unparallelled duelist.
> 
> ...



> mega powerful ...........

He's probably only around Starkiller's level, maybe a little stronger

and don't even bring up that terrible book

terrible writer trying to retcon and shoehorn in bullshit to fit with Old Republic shenanigans

Darth Vader isn't even that powerful out of all the Sith Masters

He really is a shell of his former self and he only excels in brute force lightsaber fights with pretty decent Force skills

And Starkiller could never kill the Emperor

thats fanfic territory right thar



Darth said:


> Although I would have rather had Thrawn's trilogy by Zahn to be honest.



Yeah, I would like that as well


----------



## MCTDread (May 23, 2013)

Darth said:


> Although you can't deny that arc would make an epic trilogy of it's own.
> 
> Although I would have rather had Thrawn's trilogy by Zahn to be honest.



I prefer that too. I just laughed cause if they went straight to the Vong Invasion... Just feels like a lot has to be explained to the casual audience of the universe cause only those who follow the EU know what happens after Return of the Jedi. 

The Solo kids, the Jedi rebuilding, pockets of the Empire here and there. Just too much to catch people up on.


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (May 25, 2013)

The World said:


> > mega powerful ...........
> 
> He's probably only around Starkiller's level, maybe a little stronger
> 
> ...



From what I remember of the TFU, it was implied Starkiller COULD have killed the Emperor but that would have resulted in him turning to the darkside. Instead he dies absorbing force lighting from Sidious allowing the Rebel founders to escape. Which was pretty bad regardless. I remember LA developers saying something like, "Without Starkiller, the OT wouldn't have happened." It's the worst kind of way to tell a prequel story in a game. 

I don't mind Vader losing in a credible way, but Starkiller does that to EVERY Star Wars character in his AU expansion campaign. He kills Obi Wan, Luke, Han, Chewie, Leia, Boba Fett. Ugh, it's just bad. It's like when you were a kid and wrote about your new fan character DARTH RAGE and how he was 1000x better than Darth Vader and could make the sun explode. 



Darth said:


> Although you can't deny that arc would make an epic trilogy of it's own.
> 
> Although I would have rather had Thrawn's trilogy by Zahn to be honest.



YV for CGI/anime style OVA or TV series. It's supposed to be more adult anyway. 

I'm sure a ton of stories will be retconned due to the new films, but a good portion will likely survive. The idea of Han and Leia having a few kids who become Jedi is a good one for a movie sequel. I wouldn't be sad if they did something totally new though.


----------



## MCTDread (May 26, 2013)

I wouldn’t be sad either. Just as long as they don’t radically change something from the EU I’m fine.

 I wonder if Pallaeon will be in the movies. Or Lumiya.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 8, 2013)

> *J.J. Abrams Confirms That STAR WARS EPISODE VII Will Begin Production Early 2014 In The UK*
> 
> _"I think that the thing is so big and so massive to some many people that the key to moving forward is honoring but not revering what went before,"_ director J.J. Abrams told reporters at today's Produced By Conference when asked about the challenges of helming the seventh instalment in the beloved franchise. He also went on to confirm that the decision to shoot in the UK had been made before he came on board the project and that the overseas shoot _"drives me insane"_ as he would have preferred to film it in LA. _"Most likely we are going to be moving to London at the end of the year for the Star Wars movie,"_ the director added, confirming that they are still on track for a 2015 release. Abrams refused to reveal whether or not the new movies will be based on any of the Expanded Universe novels, but did say this about the recent news that creator George Lucas now plans to move on to smaller projects. _"George Lucas for years has spoken for years about wanting to make those smaller more experimental films and I hope he does because I’d really like to see them."_


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Jun 9, 2013)

Other than random bits and pieces, there ain't going to be much EU in the new films.

Things I would wager that will remain canon:

Luke trained a new, elite order of Jedi Knights. 
Han and Leia are married. 
The Rebel Alliance defeated the Empire and restored its own version of the Galactic Republic. 

Pretty much everything else is up for grabs.


----------



## MCTDread (Jun 9, 2013)

^Seems good enough.


----------



## Rindaman (Jun 9, 2013)

manwiththemachinegun said:


> Other than random bits and pieces, there ain't going to be much EU in the new films.
> 
> Things I would wager that will remain canon:
> 
> ...



From earlier reports about a female main character, I wouldn't surprised if their kids from EU 
were present as well. But like you said I'm sure everything will up for grabs as far as the story.

I get people dislike the EU for the most part but they did add some great aspects as well, like Boba Fett being way more developed for example.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 10, 2013)

What about Mara Jade? And Jacen and Jaina?
And Bobba fett being alive?


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Jun 10, 2013)

Han and Leia's specific kids are probably getting the axe. That's my gut instinct. Will they have kids? I would wager yes. 

Boba has fan power than has nothing to do with the EU, we'll see.

Mara Jade is fairly well known among fans, but the general public has no knowledge of her. If Luke is gonna be the new Obi Wan, he's probably going to be a wandering Samurai/hermit.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 11, 2013)

Rumor: Han and Leia’s Twin Children to Be the Protagonists of STAR WARS: EPISODE VII


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 11, 2013)

Bow to your new master Darth Caedus! Mwu ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha!


----------



## Vault (Jun 13, 2013)

Chloe as Jaina? Yes fucking please. I would watch just because of that.


----------



## -Dargor- (Jun 13, 2013)

Long long ago, in a studio far far away, some fatty wanted to get even richer...


----------



## Rindaman (Jun 13, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Rumor: Han and Leia?s Twin Children to Be the Protagonists of STAR WARS: EPISODE VII



It was kinda forgone conclusion , but I can't fight the urge to say....Called it!


I pray everything isn't exactly the same, but they'll have to develop Darth Caedus  right. No cutting corners.

I'll take this moment to nominate my girl  Jennifer Lawrence as Jaina.


----------



## Khyle (Jun 13, 2013)

Elle Fanning appeared in Abrams' Super 8 and she will be close to Jaina's age when the movie comes out, so she might be a candidate too. Although perhaps they are looking for someone slightly older.


----------



## Vault (Jun 13, 2013)

Chloe Moretz as Jaina.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Jun 14, 2013)

Not sure JLaw will do it. She's already got Hunger Games and X-Men commitments. After the Academy Awards she was catapulted to the top, she can pick any AAA script she wants. Probably too much on her plate to do a SW trilogy. 

Elle Fanning is a big risk. She has yet to carry any movie in a lead role, let alone an action lead role. 

Moretz is the obvious choice. If Kick-Ass 2 makes money, it will be hard to deny her the opportunity. She is starting to pursue some really strange roles though, like a lesbian relationship with Keira Knightly and a prostitute role opposite Denzel Washington. Is SW edgy enough for Hit Girl?  I can't see them casting another nobody after the Hayden Christensen debacle.


----------



## Burke (Jun 14, 2013)

Then again, even after the prequel debacle, a star wars role is still an amazing opportunity, so mayhaps JLaw would go for it.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 14, 2013)

I thought we were talking about Jude Law for a second.


----------



## Rindaman (Jun 14, 2013)

I'd be good with Chloe Mortz, she is great in KickAss, the purple Lightsaber would suit her.  Just as long as they don't cast Kristen Stewart  I think everything will be alright.

Still, I think Jennifer would be great as Jaina.


What would you think  if Cumberbatch played Caedus ?


----------



## Gabe (Jun 14, 2013)

They should make a movie that focus on what happen between episode III and episode IV I would like to see Vader hunting Jedi. Also if it is true the solo twins are gonna be the protagonist then maybe eventually Anakin Solo as well.


----------



## MCTDread (Jun 17, 2013)

Solo Twins.... I would imagine Tenel Ka will be making an appearance as well. And probably Fel too.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 17, 2013)

For the next film, I would like to see the story focus on Luke searching for force-sensitive individuals to rebuild the Jedi order, since that is certainly an important event in the story. Also, I would definitely like to see Mara Jade and the Solo children in a feature-length film, as well.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 17, 2013)

I want to get as far away from established EU and the six movies as possible.  I don't want any characters to make an appearance.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 17, 2013)

Wesley said:


> I want to get as far away from established EU and the six movies as possible.  I don't want any characters to make an appearance.



And why do you wish for that, may I ask?


----------



## MCTDread (Jun 18, 2013)

Wesley said:


> I want to get as far away from established EU and the six movies as possible.  I don't want any characters to make an appearance.



 IDK... I’m curious to see how Abrams will approach this. It’s not a reboot like the Star Trek films and there’s so much lore to build off of. Will he pull from the already established foundation or add something new to it?... Very interesting. 

He can make a new story in the universe but I just don’t see him completely writing off the EU.


----------



## -Dargor- (Jun 18, 2013)

Wesley said:


> I want to get as far away from established EU and the six movies as possible.  I don't want any characters to make an appearance.



Harrison Ford shows up guaranteed.

Hamil's a given as well


----------



## Wesley (Jun 18, 2013)

DemonDragonJ said:


> And why do you wish for that, may I ask?



I think the PT and OT are damaged goods.  The EU is even worse.  You can't make a good movie based on it.


----------



## MCTDread (Jun 18, 2013)

^ PT and OT?


----------



## Wesley (Jun 18, 2013)

MCTDread said:


> ^ PT and OT?



Prequel Trilogy and Original Trilogy.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 19, 2013)

Wesley said:


> I think the PT and OT are damaged goods.  The EU is even worse.  You can't make a good movie based on it.



May I ask that you provide evidence of them being "damaged goods," please?


----------



## Roman (Jun 19, 2013)

Oh fuck......



Wesley said:


> I want to get as far away from established EU and the six movies as possible.  I don't want any characters to make an appearance.



I can understand the PT but why is the OT damaged? Did you come here to be a contrarian as well?


----------



## James Bond (Jun 19, 2013)

Are people speaking code or something?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 19, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Prequel Trilogy and Original Trilogy.


**


----------



## James Bond (Jun 19, 2013)

Ah right, I just hope we get enough lens flares.


----------



## blackbird (Jun 19, 2013)

Lead character update


> *SCOOP: Star Wars Episode Seven Character Details*
> 
> We’ve got our hands on the first real casting breakdowns of characters from the next Star Wars movie. What’s more, we’ve verified that these are lead characters – though not necessarily to be billed in the order below.
> 
> ...



Source.


----------



## Payapaya (Jun 19, 2013)

> Are these character details, or dating profiles?



I was thinking of something like that while I was going through it.  

I don't think we will see the Yuuzhan Vong in the films.  I think they will want to play it safe and go with what most people are familiar with.  The Rebel Alliance/New Republic, Jedi, Empire and Sith.  Maybe throw a super weapon in there.  

Now I would not be surprise if a few of the characters found only in EU make there way into the films.


----------



## MCTDread (Jun 23, 2013)

Payapaya said:


> I was thinking of something like that while I was going through it.
> 
> I don't think we will see the Yuuzhan Vong in the films.  I think they will want to play it safe and go with what most people are familiar with.  The Rebel Alliance/New Republic, Jedi, Empire and Sith.  *Maybe throw a super weapon in there.  *
> 
> Now I would not be surprise if a few of the characters found only in EU make there way into the films.



 *GALAXY GUN*


----------



## Burke (Jul 10, 2013)

News coming in august during the D23 expo


----------



## Stunna (Jul 10, 2013)

'Bout time.


----------



## MCTDread (Jul 11, 2013)

St. Burke said:


> News coming in august during the D23 expo



 most excellent


----------



## Khyle (Jul 11, 2013)




----------



## Rindaman (Jul 22, 2013)

here

Well, that ended quickly. 

Looks like Abrams loves Trek more.


----------



## MCTDread (Jul 23, 2013)

Rindaman said:


> here
> 
> Well, that ended quickly.
> 
> Looks like Abrams loves Trek more.



 whyyyyyyyy


----------



## Stunna (Jul 27, 2013)

John Williams Confirmed to Score STAR WARS: EPISODE VII


----------



## MCTDread (Jul 27, 2013)

^ now this was to be expected  glad its official


----------



## Tempproxy (Jul 28, 2013)

MCTDread said:


> ^ now this was to be expected  glad its official



Wow what's the general consensus about Abrahams directing I would have thought fans would be happy.


----------



## Overwatch (Jul 28, 2013)

Yay for J. Williams!


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 30, 2013)

Did we ever talk about villains?

For some reason it just dawned on me that the villain will come from within the Skywalker family...i.e. one of the three kids will become a Sith.


----------



## Kuromaku (Jul 31, 2013)

It's just not SW without Williams' music.

But seriously, new Sith after there being all that hullaballoo about a prophecy? So what was the point about "bringing balance to the Force?"


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 31, 2013)

Lucas: "I am altering the trilogy, pray I do not alter it any further." 

But seriously, it may just be a cycle. As long as there is Jedi there will be those who stray the path of light and become a Sith. It's the classic Yin/Yang thing. Where there is light there must be darkness, and where there is darkness there must be light. The entire conflict between Luke and Vader was about that. In reality, bringing balance to the Force inherently means there must ALSO be some kind of darkness out there as well. It can't tip too heavily in one side's favor, which it was during the original trilogy with the Emperor completely in control and the Jedi all but wiped out.

At the end of RotJ, Luke was the last Jedi (along with Leia technically). Their kids will carry on the force. One of them will stray and start a new cycle.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 31, 2013)

That's stupid though.  Even with all the corruption in the Republic, things pretty much only became as bad as they were because of a Sith lord manipulating things from behind the scenes.  Otherwise the Jedi's functional role of peace keepers would have continued to work.

In what way do Sith act as a counterweight to Jedi?  Jedi can be as violent as anyone.  They aren't reluctant to act.  They'll even do something extreme if it's warranted.  And they sure as heck don't need the Sith to serve as an example of who not to be because there's still plenty of scum in the galaxy who are every bit as evil as the Sith even without the Force powers.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 31, 2013)

Don't be a overanalyzation nerd. There must be dark and light. Good and evil. Jedi and Sith. Nitpicking the details of Jedi not being pure is stupid.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 31, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> Don't be a overanalyzation nerd. There must be dark and light. Good and evil. Jedi and Sith. Nitpicking the details of Jedi not being pure is stupid.



When they make a freakin' prophecy centered around a Chosen One bringing "balance" to the Force, it's not nitpicking.  It's a plot point and it makes no sense.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 31, 2013)

I explained how "balance" could be interpreted in different ways. The "Chosen One" could be the Skywalker family as a whole, which the OT hints at....not to mention the chosen one shit wasn't introduced until the prequels anyway.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 31, 2013)




----------



## Burke (Jul 31, 2013)

glad to see abrams isnt actually leaving


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 31, 2013)

I am wondering, now that Lucasfilm has merged with Disney, is there any chance that the Dinsey company shall undo any of the changes that Lucas himself has made to the existing films, the most egregious of these being replacing Sebastian Shaw's face with that of Hayden Christiansen at the end of _Return of the Jedi_ and Vader shouting "no!" when Palpatine was torturing Luke in the same episode? I do not know how likely that is to occur, but it still would be very welcome, nevertheless. What does everyone else say about that?


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 31, 2013)

No              .


----------



## Jimin (Jul 31, 2013)

So has there been any news on the plot yet? And what would it mean to the EU? I actually would like to see an EU inspiried story. Maybe have Jaina be evil and Jalen be evil (I was referring to Han and Leia's twins, sorry if I got the names wrong).


----------



## Golden Circle (Aug 1, 2013)

Foodles Productions Ltd has a queer ring to it.


----------



## MCTDread (Aug 1, 2013)

Edward Cullen said:


> So has there been any news on the plot yet? And what would it mean to the EU? I actually would like to see an EU inspiried story. Maybe have Jaina be evil and Jalen be evil (I was referring to Han and Leia's twins, sorry if I got the names wrong).



Jacen turns into a Sith lord.


----------



## Nuuskis (Aug 1, 2013)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I am wondering, now that Lucasfilm has merged with Disney, is there any chance that the Dinsey company shall undo any of the changes that Lucas himself has made to the existing films, the most egregious of these being replacing Sebastian Shaw's face with that of Hayden Christiansen at the end of _Return of the Jedi_ and Vader shouting "no!" when Palpatine was torturing Luke in the same episode? I do not know how likely that is to occur, but it still would be very welcome, nevertheless. What does everyone else say about that?



I think Disney should give us the unaltered versions of those movies. I was okay with some changes even though they were quite stubid, like Greedo shooting first and Hayden in Return of the Jedi. (Lucas made a mistake by linking Originals to Prequels, he should have rather linked Prequels to Originals. ) But the one change that broke my back was that terrible "Noo!" from Vader in Return of the Jedi. I couldn't bring myself to buy them on blu-ray.

It's like Lucas doesn't care for those movie anymore and just wanted to piss off all the people who complained about the changes and retarded things in episodes I-III.

As for the upcoming movie, I will be interested only if these conditions are met:

-John Williams making the soundtrack for movie. *CONFIRMED*
-Cast of Luke, Han & Leia returns for their old roles. Seriously, who wouldn't want to see old Jedi Master Luke teaching the new generation of Jedi as Yoda instructed him to do.
-Lightsaber duels be more like they were in the Originals and not that unrealistic looking dancing in Prequels.


----------



## Shark Skin (Aug 1, 2013)

Is the "NOOOOOOOOOOO" in RotJ just in the blu-ray version? I don't think I've seen that yet


----------



## Vault (Aug 1, 2013)

People really thinking we won't get some superpowered lightsaber fights are delusional.  Kids want that spinning around and shit lol


----------



## Nuuskis (Aug 1, 2013)

Shark Skin said:


> Is the "NOOOOOOOOOOO" in RotJ just in the blu-ray version? I don't think I've seen that yet



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=27RVJJfny4I[/YOUTUBE]

Thank god it's only in the blu-ray version. I can still happily own my DVD set.



Vault said:


> People really thinking we won't get some superpowered lightsaber fights are delusional.  Kids want that spinning around and shit lol



I know right, some people are crazy enough to hope that the lightsaber duels will be like in SWTOR trailers.  Those are even worse than the ones in Prequels imo.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Aug 1, 2013)

I believe that some people here are being too harsh toward the lightsaber duels in the prequel trilogy; while the duels in episodes II and III seemed to be too outlandish and unrealistic, the duel at the end of episode I, between Obi-Wan, Qui-Gon, and Darth Maul was perhaps the best fight in the entire film saga, at least for me, and that is largely because Ray park, the actor who played Darth Maul, is in actuality a very skilled martial artist and was able to perform all of his own stunts, thus eliminating the need for a stunt double. If this new film can have lightsaber fights akin to the one from episode I, I would be very pleased, indeed.


----------



## Jimin (Aug 1, 2013)

I think the lightsaber fights in the prequels are pretty cool. I mean, if you consider these guys the elite Jedis and Siths, it makes perfect sense for these guys to do things that Vader in a suit and not really highly trained Luke could do. I mean, I certainly expect the sequel trilogy to use lightsaber fights similar to the prequels.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 1, 2013)

I think some of them are cool, and some of them are silly.


----------



## MCTDread (Aug 1, 2013)

Whoever made the trailers for Old Republic should make the movie


----------



## Mider T (Aug 1, 2013)

People actually _dislike_ better lightsaber fights?


----------



## Platinum (Aug 1, 2013)

Lightsaber battles were probably the best part about the prequels. It could use some fine tuning but everything can.


----------



## Burke (Aug 1, 2013)

its just some people yearned for the old lightsaber fights which closely resembled real world samurai battles


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 1, 2013)

We probably won't get lightsaber fights until the very end of this movie when one of the kids turn to the dark side. Which I'm fine with, the prequels whored out light saber fighting too much (it came with the territory but still). The OT made them really feel like special shit, since we only saw them between Obi-Wan/Luke and Vader like 4 times the entire trilogy. Kind of awesome when you think about it, they didn't even need to rely on lightsaber battles.


----------



## Burke (Aug 1, 2013)

fuck if we saw no duels the whole movie until one climactic one at the end, that would be amazing


----------



## Mider T (Aug 1, 2013)

St. Burke said:


> its just some people yearned for the old lightsaber fights which closely resembled real world samurai battles



It really didn't.  It was slow and anti-climatic.


----------



## MCTDread (Aug 1, 2013)

No one liked the duel between Anakin and Obi Wan in Revenge of the Sith?


----------



## Burke (Aug 1, 2013)

well i mean
i was told thats what they resembled 
honestly i havent seen samurai duels :v


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 1, 2013)

St. Burke said:


> fuck if we saw no duels the whole movie until one climactic one at the end, that would be amazing


Yeah it would. We'd probably see little spars between the kids but no real fights until the climax.



MCTDread said:


> No one liked the duel between Anakin and Obi Wan in Revenge of the Sith?


I did. A lot. I've never understood why RotS has a bad rap, probably because it just gets lumped in with Phantom Menace and AotC. I thought it was better than RotJ. Then again, I was only like 12 when it came out so I might be looking at it through rose colored glasses. I haven't watched it since then.


----------



## MCTDread (Aug 1, 2013)

No doubt Revenge of The Sith is the best of the Prequels.


----------



## Shark Skin (Aug 2, 2013)

I think I would agree with that sentiment. Still feel the prequels were weak though.


----------



## Nuuskis (Aug 2, 2013)

Mider T said:


> People actually _dislike_ better lightsaber fights?



People actually think that lightsaber fights in Prequels were better? 


St. Burke said:


> fuck if we saw no duels the whole movie until one climactic one at the end, that would be amazing



I kinda agree and disagree. I like it that a movie will only have one lightsaber fight at the end for climatic ending, but I don't think they always have to be at the ending. Like in episode 4, the movie's ending was space battle on Death Star and that was still pretty awesome even without any lightsaber action.


Mider T said:


> It really didn't.  It was slow and anti-climatic.



Lightsaber battle in episode V is far better than any duels in Prequels.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 2, 2013)

Stunna said:


> John Williams Confirmed to Score STAR WARS: EPISODE VII


Are you actually surprised?  They aren't trying to reinvent the wheel here.  They can't even makes this film without bringing back Fisher, Ford, and Hamil.  Of course they would bring him back.

Screw a new vision.  Disney is totally looking to recycle with this project.


----------



## Rindaman (Aug 2, 2013)

LOL , if you consider Vader  and Luke just slamming their lightsabers together for ten minutes straight  "better", then I guess so.


----------



## Nuuskis (Aug 2, 2013)

Rindaman said:


> LOL , if you consider Vader  and Luke just slamming their lightsabers together for ten minutes straight  "better", then I guess so.



Sorry to say, but the duels in Prequels are more like "slamming their lightsabers together for ten minutes straight". At least duels in the Originals have something going on there, have more feeling in them.

I guess episode III duel did have something in it since it was two friends fighting, but the fight itself still bored me though because it wasn't exciting at all. They were swinging their swords like robots. Choreagraphically they might look neat, but if there isn't any feeling in it, why should I care about it?

Lucas himself said something like this about the duel in episode VI about why he didn't make it longer than the one in episode V: "in the end they are just swinging swords at each other, but what matters is what's going through their heads."


----------



## Rindaman (Aug 2, 2013)

Sauron said:


> *Sorry to say, but the duels in Prequels are more like "slamming their lightsabers together for ten minutes straight". At least duels in the Originals have something going on there, have more feeling in them.*
> 
> I guess episode III duel did have something in it since it was two friends fighting, but the fight itself still bored me though because it wasn't exciting at all. They were swimming their swords like robots. Choreagraphically they might look neat, but if there isn't any feeling in it, why should I care about it?
> 
> Lucas himself said something like this about the duel in episode VI about why he didn't make it longer than the one in episode V: "in the end they are just swinging swords at each other, but what matters is what's going through their heads."



Well if you're talking about "meaningful" duels then I agree, the originals just had that undertone in all of their duels , but you gotta credit most of it to Vader being Luke's father. But imo, the duels having more feeling and being better are two different things.

The reason I think the duels in the prequels were *better* choreographed and more exciting is because they actually utilized the Jedi/Sith's acrobatics and broader sword techniques. Yea we saw a couple acrobatic feats from Luke a few times, but considering how much training he did in that department with Yoda , you would expect there to be more than impressing Vader by Jumping out of the Freeze chamber in Empire Strikes Back or when he flipped  from Jabba's Yacht in  Return of the Jedi.


If I were to rank them it'd be: 

5. Dooku vs Anakin & Obi Wan  [[Yoda , later]]
4. Maul vs Obi wan  & Qui-Gon Jinn
3. Luke vs Vadar  [[ Empire Strikes Back]]
2. Yoda vs Sidious 
1. Anakin vs Obi Wan


----------



## Alicia (Aug 2, 2013)

I liked lightsaber fights in the prequels better beause it shows how much prowess the jedi had with their lightsaber in their prime. 



MCTDread said:


> No doubt Revenge of The Sith is the best of the Prequels.



yup RotS was fairly good considering what ep 1 and 2 turned out to be.


----------



## Rindaman (Aug 2, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> I liked lightsaber fights in the prequels better beause it shows how much prowess the jedi had with their lightsaber in their prime.



Yea , thats exactly my point as well.


----------



## MCTDread (Aug 2, 2013)

Speaking of lightsaber fights... Did any of you guys like the lightsaber action in the old Clone Wars cartoon? Those were really good and that fight in particular with Griveous fighting like 7 Jedi was damn good.


----------



## Alicia (Aug 2, 2013)

never seen these. My country doesn't air anything besides nickelodeon 

but RVD2 is the best fan-made lightsaber fight I've seen :33 feels like obi-wan vs anakeen

[YOUTUBE]RATMJ8JH1qo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Aug 2, 2013)

Revenge of the Sith gets a bad rap because it sucks.


----------



## Alicia (Aug 2, 2013)

no RotS get bad rep because people dun liek Hayden as Anakeen.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 2, 2013)

I wouldn't care as much about Hayden as Anakin if Anakin was actually a well-written character. So no.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 2, 2013)

Rukia said:


> Are you actually surprised?  They aren't trying to reinvent the wheel here.  They can't even makes this film without bringing back Fisher, Ford, and Hamil.  Of course they would bring him back.
> 
> Screw a new vision.  Disney is totally looking to recycle with this project.


Surprised? No. Pleased? Yes. Williams is just as much of a staple of this series as lightsabers.


----------



## Burke (Aug 2, 2013)

you know what i like
anakin in "clone wars"
you know what i dont like
anakin in "the clone wars"

or is that the other way around
at any rate, they should have made the 2D shorts into its own tv show instead of the CG abomination we have now


----------



## Nuuskis (Aug 2, 2013)

Even though I hate the prequels, I got to admit, episode III was "ok" after about the half-way of the movie after Anakin pledges himself to Palpatine. Before that, the movie was absolutely horrible. It was boring and dialogue was terrible, especially between Anakin and Padme.
But after Anakin turns to the dark side, it turns a little better. But I still wouldn't review it as a good movie though, only as "watchable". Only reason I went to watch it anyway was because of Darth Vader, and they butchered that scene too. 

Thank the maker George Lucas won't be involved in the future Star Wars-movies. I wonder where his talent disappeared during the years.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 2, 2013)

The Phantom Menace > Revenge of the Sith


----------



## Rindaman (Aug 2, 2013)

You Drunk.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 2, 2013)

Stunna said:


> The Phantom Menace > Revenge of the Sith


Once again, this is why people make fun of you.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 2, 2013)

I know.


----------



## Alicia (Aug 2, 2013)

fuck you guys RotS was a good movie


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 2, 2013)

^ I agree with this. RotS > RotJ.


----------



## Alicia (Aug 2, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> ^ I agree with this. RotS > RotJ.



the only thing I really enjoyed was Jabba the Hutt arc, the rest was just midgets Ewoks and senile old farts palpatine molesting teasing Luke.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 2, 2013)

I don't comprehend thinking Jedi is a bad movie but Sith is a good one. It literally makes no sense.


----------



## Alicia (Aug 2, 2013)

No way I'm saying RotJ was bad

Just saying RotS was far more enjoyable IMO


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 2, 2013)

Exactly. RotJ was the very epitome of mediocrity. At least RotS had the epic Obi-Wan vs Anakin climax and Padme death scene.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 2, 2013)

A fight with almost no emotional weight and an admittedly well done finale (the scene where Obi-Wan takes a young Luke to Tatooine is my favorite moment in the prequels) makes RotS better than RotJ which had Vader's redemption, Luke's confronting the Emperor, the Han rescue mission, the speeder chase, and Luke versus Vader?

Well, it is your opinion.


----------



## Alicia (Aug 2, 2013)

RotJ had Ewoks dance party


----------



## Burke (Aug 2, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> RotJ had Ewoks dance party



and also ewoks fucking dance party


----------



## Stunna (Aug 2, 2013)

That was a very viscerally satisfying dance party too


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 2, 2013)

RotJ also had Boba Fett killed off by excessive sand pussy.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 2, 2013)

Who cares? Boba Fett didn't do anything in the movies anyway.


----------



## Nuuskis (Aug 2, 2013)

And still he managed to be damn cool in episode V even though he didn't do much anything.


----------



## Shark Skin (Aug 2, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> Exactly. RotJ was the very epitome of mediocrity. At least RotS had the epic Obi-Wan vs Anakin climax and Padme death scene.



Padme death scene? I'm gonna die just because I fucking want to


----------



## MCTDread (Aug 2, 2013)

Shark Skin said:


> Padme death scene? I'm gonna die just because I fucking want to



 She lost the will to live


----------



## Burke (Aug 10, 2013)

any news come out of D23?


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 10, 2013)

no           .


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 23, 2013)

still waiting for Chloe Moretz main character announcement.


----------



## Aging Boner (Aug 23, 2013)

Chloe Moretz can be in it...but main character?  Nope.jpg


----------



## Alicia (Aug 23, 2013)

I want Mark Hamill back


----------



## Wesley (Aug 23, 2013)

Wow, she's hot.  Kind of nice when an original character is modeled after their voice actor.


----------



## Aging Boner (Aug 23, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Wow, she's hot.  Kind of nice when an original character is modeled after their voice actor.



yeah, was surprised by Harley's VA too...

I think she's my favorite Batman: TAS voice actor after Conroy and Hamill. They just embody those characters so well.


----------



## Wesley (Aug 23, 2013)

Best part is she, like Harley, is not a natural blonde.


----------



## Burke (Aug 23, 2013)

ooooh im having good feelings about this


----------



## A. Waltz (Aug 23, 2013)

That's pretty awesome of him to seek that level of detail and homage. Nice.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 23, 2013)

That's creepy as fuck tbh...

I hope Saoirse Ronan gets the lead female role.


----------



## Aging Boner (Aug 24, 2013)

^ now that girl looks like a Jedi...just recently watched Byzantium; she definitely has that old soul quality about her.

I'd only want her playing if they get an Empire Strikes Back quality script though. She would stick out like a sore thumb in some bubblegum-pop-new-prequel-like Star Wars...

can you just imagine her next to a fucking Jar Jar?


----------



## Ciupy (Aug 24, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> That's creepy as fuck tbh...
> 
> I hope Saoirse Ronan gets the lead female role.



Yes..that would be fucking awesome!


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 24, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> That's creepy as fuck tbh...
> 
> I hope Saoirse Ronan gets the lead female role.


ah right, she's passed on Avengers 2. yeah, Saoirse as MC would awesome. either her or Chloe for me, tho might lean on Saoirse more. 

she has dem mystical eyes.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Sep 1, 2013)

Since the actual plot or story of this film is still unknown, I wonder whether it would be best to adapt an existing expanded universe story or write a completely new story, but I do believe that there are several elements that I believe are essential to the story, and that should be addressed, either in this film or in another film in the future of this franchise:
-Luke searching for other force-sensitive individuals to reestablish the Jedi order, since that is an essential part of the story post-Episode VI.
-Han and Leia's children, since they are among the first of a new generation of Jedi.
-Mara Jade, since it would be nice to see Luke find love and romance.
-Palpatine reborn, since he was the main villain of the films, and is still one of the most major villains in the entire _Star Wars_ universe.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 1, 2013)

Now, I don't know a lot about the EU, but bringing Palpatine back to life has always sounded like a stupid concept to me.

I do like Mara Jade, though. Obviously if she's in this new trilogy she should already have met Luke, etc.


----------



## Wesley (Sep 1, 2013)

I don't want to see Mara as an old lady.  Lord knows she wasted about 90% of her life making cameo appearances in other authors' books.  After she finally got hitched to Luke, they made her terminally ill, got her pregnant, and then killed her off.


----------



## Alicia (Sep 1, 2013)

plz no EU lore.


----------



## Wesley (Sep 1, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> plz no EU lore.



Ya rly.  I don't even want OT characters in the film, but the actors really want to be part of it.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 1, 2013)

Oh.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 1, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Ya rly.  I don't even want OT characters in the film, but the actors really want to be part of it.


I     agree.


----------



## Aging Boner (Sep 1, 2013)

i wonder if Abrams is gonna do some actual world building and character development this time around since he is a SW fan...

I hope to god he doesn't blow his wad on superficial shit like 35mm film and lens flare while forgetting the things that actually make a movie memorable.


----------



## Alicia (Sep 1, 2013)

Stick to the roots of what made the original trilogy such an success and it'll be fine:

[YOUTUBE]QoQ1mOrV8Nc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MCTDread (Sep 1, 2013)

Wesley said:


> I don't want to see Mara as an old lady.  Lord knows she wasted about 90% of her life making cameo appearances in other authors' books.  After she finally got hitched to Luke, they made her terminally ill, got her pregnant, and then killed her off.



And that's something Zahn didn't like


----------



## Burke (Sep 1, 2013)

Aging Boner said:


> i wonder if Abrams is gonna do some actual world building and character development this time around since he is a SW fan...
> 
> I hope to god he doesn't blow his wad on superficial shit like 35mm film and lens flare while forgetting the things that actually make a movie memorable.



I really fucking hate when people do this. I remember when star trek was announced with abrams directing it.

"hur hur oh what is he going to add smoke monsters and polar bears to star trek? hur"

now thats turned to "hur oh look out abrams is going to add lens flare to star wars next heurhuehru"


----------



## Aging Boner (Sep 1, 2013)

well, Abrams fucked up Star Trek so I guess the hur huring about the polar bears(wtf?) was spot on.


----------



## Wesley (Sep 1, 2013)

MCTDread said:


> And that's something Zahn didn't like



Is that so?  What part?


----------



## The Big G (Sep 2, 2013)

> Benedict Cumberbatch Linked with Star Wars Episode VII
> Sherlock rumoured to feature in Abrams' sequel.
> by Daniel Krupa
> September 2, 2013
> ...



Call me crazy but I think he would ether make a ridiculously awesome Grand Admiral Thrawn or a ridiculously awesome young Emperor Palpatine Clone


----------



## Aging Boner (Sep 2, 2013)

anything leaked from Abrams camp is a lie... he always does the misinformation bit.

He knows that to keep people interested you keep people talking and speculating, but you never reveal your cards.

And I think Cumbersnatch would have been great for Star Wars..._before_ he was cast for Star Trek. I really don't want any links between the two. They will likely look similar enough as is.


----------



## x5exotic (Sep 2, 2013)

Star wars is a big pile of shit but I found out JJ is making this one, so it might actually be good like Star Trek and Lost


----------



## Aging Boner (Sep 2, 2013)

He can only go up from where Lucas left it.


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 2, 2013)

Sounds like he will be in multiple films and act as the Vader figure of the trilogy.


----------



## The Big G (Sep 2, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> Sounds like he will be in multiple films and act as the Vader figure of the trilogy.



Young Palpatine clone...hell he looks like a young palpatine


----------



## Aging Boner (Sep 2, 2013)

Caedus before a Palpatine clone...though fuck all that EU shit. 

The smugness demonstrated by book reading fanboys would be too unbearable to endure for an entire trilogy.

We need something new.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 2, 2013)

There will be EU comparisons regardless.


----------



## Vault (Sep 2, 2013)

I hope the EU is scrubbed off and written off as non canon. Just for the shits and giggles and fanboy tears .


----------



## Aging Boner (Sep 2, 2013)

oh god, the delicious tears of fan-outrage...












/cigarette


----------



## Palpatine (Sep 3, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Now, I don't know a lot about the EU, but bringing Palpatine back to life has always sounded like a stupid concept to me.
> 
> I do like Mara Jade, though. Obviously if she's in this new trilogy she should already have met Luke, etc.



Nah, Clone Palps should stay in the comics. His death in the movie was a good end for that character (at least in that medium). Mara Jade would be a welcome addition though.

Also, Benedict Cumberbatch in the new movie? I approve, if true.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Sep 3, 2013)

just give me jacen turning into caedus and have luke fold space lightsabers through people's brain please


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 3, 2013)

> Benedict Cumberbatch Linked with Star Wars Episode VII


LUUUUUUUUUKE


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Sep 4, 2013)

The idea of Benedict Cumberbatch being in this film series is very awesome, since I consider him to be a very skilled actor, and he certainly was very awesome in both _Sherlock_ and _Star Trek Into Darkness,_ so I expect that, if he is in this series (and that is currently a great uncertainty), he would be equally awesome in it.


----------



## MCTDread (Sep 4, 2013)

No Dark Empire Trilogy please... I love the comics and it should stay in the comics...



Wesley said:


> Is that so?  What part?



I recall Zahn getting mad when they killed off Mara in the Legacy of the Force series.

What do you guys think about the supposed Han Solo and Boba Fett films?


----------



## Stunna (Sep 4, 2013)

Thinking about it, I'd actually prefer if Luke never married in the movies.


----------



## Wesley (Sep 4, 2013)

MCTDread said:


> I recall Zahn getting mad when they killed off Mara in the Legacy of the Force series.



I guess I can look it up.  I just can't imagine him actually being upset by it.  At least in public.  I mean, obviously they went in an entirely different direction than the one Zahn had envisioned, instaed introducing the Vong who destroyed pretty much the entire galaxy instead of exploring the Unknown Regions.  The way the Hand of Thrawn Duology ended, it seemed like that is where things would go from there.



Stunna said:


> Thinking about it, I'd actually prefer if Luke never married in the movies.



I hope so.  Any allusion to a girlfriend for him would end up being a Harley Quinn reference.


----------



## Burke (Sep 4, 2013)

losing me with the EU talk
good thing i dont have to brush up on it or anything :v


----------



## Swarmy (Sep 5, 2013)

I guess no Killik will ever appear in the future


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 5, 2013)

The only thing in the EU worth adapting is this fucker 



Every thing else can gtfo


----------



## Mr. Obvious (Sep 5, 2013)

So now that star wars is getting a sequel i wonder if space balls will?


----------



## Harbour (Sep 6, 2013)

Cumberbatch will be a perfect Sith Lord.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 7, 2013)

Wasn't it confirmed that Cumberbatch being in Star Wars was a rumor?


----------



## Palpatine (Sep 7, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Wasn't it confirmed that Cumberbatch being in Star Wars was a rumor?



Yeah, I thought it was mostly speculation at this point.


----------



## Megaharrison (Sep 7, 2013)

Vault said:


> I hope the EU is scrubbed off and written off as non canon. Just for the shits and giggles and fanboy tears .



Pretty much this. 90% of EU is terrible anyway, including 99% of current EU.


----------



## Nuuskis (Sep 7, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Wasn't it confirmed that Cumberbatch being in Star Wars was a rumor?



It was just false rumor, he won't be in next Star Wars.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Sep 8, 2013)

Sauron said:


> It was just false rumor, he won't be in next Star Wars.



That is very disappointing, as I very much would like to have seen Cumberbatch in this film, since I consider him to be an awesome actor. However, I do trust that the creators of this film shall nevertheless make excellent casting choices when producing it.


----------



## Karasu (Sep 9, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Thinking about it, I'd actually prefer if Luke never married in the movies.



??? Explain.


Can we still have a kick-ass, hot Mara Jade?


----------



## Wesley (Sep 10, 2013)

Black Sun said:


> ??? Explain.
> 
> 
> Can we still have a kick-ass, hot Mara Jade?



She'd make a good main character.


----------



## Aging Boner (Sep 10, 2013)

they're not using any EU stuff, it would mean they'd have to pay the writers of that shit money...the MOUSE ain't gonna let that happen.

this movie will effectively wipe out all the new republic garbage from the map, reducing it to mere fan fiction.


----------



## Wesley (Sep 10, 2013)

Aging Boner said:


> they're not using any EU stuff, it would mean they'd have to pay the writers of that shit money...the MOUSE ain't gonna let that happen.
> 
> this movie will effectively wipe out all the new republic garbage from the map, reducing it to mere fan fiction.



Sadly, that would be a good thing for the most part.  About the only thing I'd like to see salvaged are some of the alien and star ship designs.


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 19, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> That's creepy as fuck tbh...
> 
> I hope Saoirse Ronan gets the lead female role.


Hopes becoming reality are they? 

examples

I know it's LR but still....


----------



## Aging Boner (Sep 19, 2013)

I've heard Latino Review is actually pretty spot on with its leaks...

probably got a stable of big booty latina's working over a few Hollywood insiders.


Anyway, like I said, she'd be a great addition to the cast. Particularly as a new Jedi.


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 19, 2013)

It used to be in the past, but El Mayimbe is wrong about a lot of stuff.


----------



## Rindaman (Sep 19, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> It used to be in the past, but El Mayimbe is wrong about a lot of stuff.



He's been a on a roll these past few months though , you have to admit. And he's the one who said Cumberbatch was gonna be Khan. So who's to say this source isn't the same exact person who broke the Into Darkness scoop for him?


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 19, 2013)

I'm hoping, he's been generally right on Guardians of the Galaxy stuff (although that's the only thing I can think of where he's been consistently right).


----------



## Rindaman (Sep 19, 2013)

Fucking excited about Ronan's possible addition.

I think secretly she's upset she passed up on Age Of Ultron, she'll kill this role instead.

Cumberbatch wouldn't just drop a Del Toro project for any old flick, I hope its Star Wars.


----------



## TylerDurden (Sep 19, 2013)

Ronan 

I hope she's gonna play out another of her "depressed teen" schticks, though.


----------



## Aging Boner (Sep 19, 2013)

Rindaman said:


> Fucking excited about Ronan's possible addition.
> 
> *I think secretly she's upset she passed up on Age Of Ultron*, she'll kill this role instead.
> 
> Cumberbatch wouldn't just drop a Del Toro project for any old flick, I hope its Star Wars.


naw, it was a smart move...being a new Jedi will get you far more exposure than being an unknown in a movie already dominated by famous celebs. In other words, in SW7 she can shine, in AoU she'd be lucky to get 20 minutes worth of screentime. 

This chick is a new actress, but she's never done side roles.



TylerDurden said:


> Ronan
> 
> I hope she's gonna play out another of her "depressed teen" schticks, though.



I don't think that's a schtick...


----------



## Rindaman (Sep 20, 2013)

CBM said:


> Latino Review are back with more rumors from a galaxy far far away. According to them there might be a bit of diversity being added to J.J. Abrams' new Star Wars flick, as both The Butler's David Oyelowo and Chronicle's Michael B. Jordan have apparently read for roles..
> 
> Just now on The Schmoes Know Movies Podcast, El Mayimbe dropped another Star Wars scoop. Apparently both Jordan and Oyelowo have both read for roles in Star Wars Episode VII -- the former meeting with director J.J. Abrams personally. Latino Review also say that, although they've tried their best, they haven't been able to determine which specific role these guys have gone in for. Yes, the cries of "Lando's son!" are inevitable, but I doubt that's the road they'll be going down with this movie -- but of course, anything is possible! What do you guys think? Sound off below.



Could it be anyone aside from Lando's son?


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 20, 2013)

Should be Lando's son.


----------



## Rindaman (Sep 20, 2013)

This thing is gonna be packed with talent, similar to Guardians.


----------



## Aging Boner (Sep 20, 2013)

Lando _is_ the only black man in that far far away Galaxy...has to be his.


----------



## Wesley (Sep 20, 2013)

^ Samuel L Jackson isn't black.


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 20, 2013)

As always prequels don't count.


----------



## MCTDread (Sep 23, 2013)

Did Lando even have a son? I know he's married.


----------



## Aging Boner (Sep 23, 2013)

pfft married, that's just a cover. Lando got hoes in several galaxy codes.


----------



## MCTDread (Sep 24, 2013)

Aging Boner said:


> pfft married, that's just a cover. Lando got hoes in several galaxy codes.



That Lando


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 30, 2013)

Agents of SHIELD's success has started a lot of talk about a Star Wars live action show.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 30, 2013)

Can it be called a success from a pilot alone? It'll be cancelled by S3.


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 30, 2013)

It killed the ratings and has already led to a slew of merchandising deals being made. Yes it's a success. 

A bunch of nerds on the internet being too good for network television =/= unsuccessful.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 30, 2013)

It's hardly about nerds. The show apparently costs a ton and ratings will go down since the show is boring. Which Network show retains its audience these days??


----------



## Aging Boner (Sep 30, 2013)

> whether the series should take place between the prequels and the original trilogy or between the original trilogy and the upcoming sequels



_must_ it be set in this period...?


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 30, 2013)

No. The pilot cost a ton because they wanted it to, and thought it was worth it. Not every episode is going to or has to cost that much. And obviously if they give it a big budget, it's because they believe they can recoup it, and it appears their well within the right to think so at this point. 

And again, a handful of internet nerds who are too good for network television doesn't reflect the rest of the public and what they think is boring. The pilot had a 99.7% retention rate, which means that nearly every household that was watching was engaged enough not to change the channel, even during commercials. That's the best concrete number to determine how much people actually liked the pilot or thought it was boring.

And what network shows retain their audience these days? I dunno, maybe the two ABC shows called Revenge and Once Upon A Time. Just to name two. 

Moral of the story is you're full of shit and don't even know it Enno.


----------



## dream (Sep 30, 2013)

I wouldn't mind a live-action show if it takes place in the Knight of the Old Republic time period or in some distant future.


----------



## Aging Boner (Sep 30, 2013)

Revenge and Once upon a time suck too...


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 30, 2013)

Was not the point. Opinions = opinions.


----------



## Aging Boner (Sep 30, 2013)

I'm just saying that a shows quality is not always indicative of its success.


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 30, 2013)

That's what I meant doe


----------



## Stunna (Sep 30, 2013)

I thought there already was a live-action Star Wars show being developed. But then, that sounds like something that's been circulating since TPM.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 30, 2013)

> And what network shows retain their audience these days? I dunno, maybe the two ABC shows called Revenge and Once Upon A Time. Just to name two.



Revenge's finale averaged 6 million, compared to 9 for the premier. Yeah really retaining it's audience.

A pilot is shit all, the thing had crazy hype and now they're trying to act like it's some super successful show. We'll see by the season end.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 30, 2013)

> Starting with ABC, Once was down 33 percent and Revenge was down 25 percent.



Who's full of shit did you say

you know shit all about network television


----------



## Suzuku (Oct 1, 2013)

IT'S HABBENINK


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 1, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> IT'S HABBENINK



Yesss!


----------



## Suzuku (Oct 1, 2013)

This has to be why she turned down the Avengers 2 role.


----------



## Aging Boner (Oct 1, 2013)

look at that bitch, tell me she doesn't have Sith lord written all over her mug!


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 1, 2013)

Aging Boner said:


> look at that bitch, tell me she doesn't have Sith lord written all over her mug!



Is she playing the role of Jaina..because if she is then she ain't gonna be a Sith,her dear brother is going to be.


----------



## Khyle (Oct 1, 2013)

... if they are taking the EU into account at all, which isn't something we should take for granted.


----------



## MCTDread (Oct 2, 2013)

Dream said:


> I wouldn't mind a live-action show if it takes place in the Knight of the Old Republic time period or in some distant future.



That be something. Old Republic, Put it on AMC, HBO or whatever. 
New characters, new settings, new story, etc. 
Id totally watch that.


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 3, 2013)

glad Saoirse-sama turned down RDJ: Age of Ultron. she gonna be great in Star Wars.


----------



## Vault (Oct 3, 2013)

To even think Star wars would be better than Avengers? Lel


----------



## Aging Boner (Oct 3, 2013)

if she does a good job in star wars and its a good movie she will get a lot more acclaim than if she does well in A2.

Avengers is crowded with stars.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 3, 2013)

Vault said:


> To even think Star wars would be better than Avengers? Lel


**


----------



## Suzuku (Oct 3, 2013)




----------



## Nightblade (Oct 3, 2013)

Vault said:


> To even think Star wars would be better than Avengers? Lel


Empire Strikes Back >>>>>>> Avengers


----------



## A. Waltz (Oct 4, 2013)

Aging Boner said:


> I'm just saying that a shows quality is not always indicative of its success.



no, you were actually stating the opposite but it's a rookie mistake and i'll allow it this time

a show's success is not always indicative of its quality


----------



## Zeit (Oct 6, 2013)

Khyle said:


> ... if they are taking the EU into account at all, which isn't something we should take for granted.



Fairly sure I remember JJ saying he wasn't going to stick to the EU as a basis, maybe borrow ideas but that's about all anyone should expect.


----------



## Vault (Oct 6, 2013)

Nightblade said:


> Empire Strikes Back >>>>>>> Avengers



And what does that have to do with Saoirse being cast for episode 7?


----------



## Suzuku (Oct 18, 2013)

Darth Vader TV specials planned and the film is still set for a Summer 2015 release.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 18, 2013)

Wouldn't be surprised if Star Wars episode VII cracks 3 billions dollars. The hype for it is going to be immense.


----------



## Aging Boner (Oct 18, 2013)

Gunners said:


> Wouldn't be surprised if Star Wars episode VII cracks 3 billions dollars. The hype for it is going to be immense.



3 bill?...what, you think Cameron is directing?

JJ Abrams has a lot to prove before he makes Cameron level cash...but if his movie is a smash hit (as opposed to prequel level quality) then I can see it breaking  1 Bill and the sequels going even higher.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 19, 2013)

3 billion

You guys are so delusional about Star Wars.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Oct 24, 2013)




----------



## Nuuskis (Oct 25, 2013)

I wonder why he left.


----------



## dream (Oct 25, 2013)

Gunners said:


> Wouldn't be surprised if Star Wars episode VII cracks 3 billions dollars. The hype for it is going to be immense.



Only Cameron can surpass his own records.


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 25, 2013)

Huh..Kasdan is good..but I wonder why Arndt left..


----------



## Aging Boner (Oct 25, 2013)

Ciupy said:


> Huh..Kasdan is good..but I wonder why Arndt left..



all we need to know:





> Screenwriting duties are being taken over by *Lawrence Kasdan, who co-wrote Episode V: The Empire Strikes Back and Raiders of the Lost Ark*


----------



## Kagekatsu (Oct 25, 2013)

My guess is Arndt is already done with the framework and Kasdan and Abrams will handle the rest, though I imagine people are worried about Orci and Lindelof now getting involved.

Still better than Lucas coming back to write.


----------



## Aging Boner (Oct 25, 2013)

just when I thought things were looking up...





Kagekatsu said:


> My guess is Arndt is already done with the framework and Kasdan and Abrams will handle the rest, though I imagine people are worried about *Orci and Lindelof now getting involved.
> *


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 25, 2013)

Aging Boner said:


> just when I thought things were looking up...



Pretty much..can you imagine a couple of months from now the announcement stating that Kasdan has left and Abrams's old crew (Orci,Kurtzman and Lindelof) are going to write the sequels?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Oct 28, 2013)

So in some better news: A blooper reel from A New Hope recently surfaced

[YOUTUBE]OgLl0_mqLtc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MCTDread (Nov 2, 2013)

^ Those poor Stormtroopers


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 7, 2013)

‘Star Wars Episode VII’ Will Be Released December 18, 2015.


----------



## Khyle (Nov 7, 2013)

Good, I was in need of some movie to look forward to for the first Christmas (or year as a whole, really) without The Hobbit.


----------



## MCTDread (Nov 26, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> ?Star Wars Episode VII? Will Be Released December 18, 2015.



 I can't wait


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 10, 2014)

> *Jesse Plemons Eyed For Leading Role In ‘Star Wars Episode VII’*
> 
> After eye-catching roles in Friday Night Lights and Breaking Bad, you just had a feeling Jesse Plemons was ready to bust out huge. Now it seems that breakout could take him to a galaxy far, far away.
> 
> ...


Piratebay link so Detective can quit monopolizing the rep.

Looks like we're finally going somewhere with the casting.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 10, 2014)

lol, meth damon, for _lead?_


----------



## Atem (Jan 10, 2014)

Here I was hoping we would be having an aging and world weary former Master Jedi as the lead. Cast Jeff Bridges into that role and turn it in a space western and you got yourself a lead.


----------



## Burke (Jan 10, 2014)

as long as they keep the lead below a B-list im all for it


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 11, 2014)

cast Lydias actress as his love interest


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 11, 2014)

Lydia from teen wolf?


----------



## Khyle (Jan 11, 2014)

I'd guess he means Lydia from Breaking Bad.

As for that guy, he does resemble Mark Hamill. Ben Skywalker perhaps?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 12, 2014)

> *Michael Fassbender And More Eyed For STAR WARS EPISODE VII Roles; New Plot Details Revealed*
> 
> We've waited months for some trustworthy Star Wars Episode VII news, and just 24 hours after it was revealed that Breaking Bad's Jesse Plemons is meeting with J.J. Abrams about a role in the new trilogy, The Hollywood Reporter has broken some huge news about the movie. Firstly, Michael Fassbender (X-Men: First Class), Adam Driver (Girls) and Hugo Weaving (Captain America: The First Avenger) are all being considered for roles, with two sources claiming that the latter is apparently being lined up to play an Imperial commander.
> 
> ...




Like the comment in that section that says "Obi-Wan's grandchild? I have a bad feeling about this...", I can't help but to concur with it. I guess they'll come up with that he had a child after the Jedi council was no more at the end of Episode III and after he delivered Luke to his uncles.

So this could mean that Luke, Han and Leia have chances of dying in Episode VII...


----------



## Rukia (Jan 12, 2014)

Leia, Han, and Luke will not be the lead characters in this film.  That rumor is ridiculous.  The film would flop terribly.  Mark Hamill, Carrie Fisher, and Harrison Ford are all too old and too ugly to carry a movie.  Get real.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 12, 2014)

For the record, I agree with Rukia.


----------



## Khyle (Jan 12, 2014)

Michael Fassbender?! And Hugo Weaving too? Please make it true.

Obi-Wan having a daughter/granddaughter?! Please make it NOT true.


----------



## Nuuskis (Jan 12, 2014)

I would like to have Mark Hamill in the same kind of role in this movie as Alec Guinness was in previous Star Wars, old, wise jedi mentor.

If Mark Hamill, Harrison Ford and Carrie Fisher wouldn't return to their old roles I would have zero interest in this movie.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 12, 2014)

Mark Hamill is fat and ugly looking though.  They would be better off recasting Luke if they want a mentor.


----------



## Nuuskis (Jan 12, 2014)

He can go to gym and they can give him makeup if necessary.
Would be better to just write Luke off from the story than cast someone else to play him to keep some consistency.

I always hate it then they cast someone else for certain role. Like how Rachel in Batman Begins and The Dark Knight was played by two actresses. (Although I liked Maggie Gyllenhaal more than Katie Holmes.)


----------



## Rindaman (Jan 12, 2014)

Rukia , you're tripping.

The original three of Han, Luke and Leia are gonna be what puts asses in the seats of the Theatre. Especially the classic Star Wars fan who felt Lucas got away from what made the first trilogy great in the prequels.


Between CGI and these maniac workout coach's Hollywood has , you'd be  misinformed to believe these guys are gonna show up looking like they do on the daily the last 4 years. Give Hamill especially a break, his face hasn't been "Pretty" since his accident , and trust me the ugly thing came long before he became old, like Empire Strikes Back.

Fisher will be fine,even in the roles I have seen her in post ROJ, they always manage to make her look at the very least _decent_, if she can pull off a Susan Sarandon vibe, she'll be fine. She doesn't have the hefty task of being Wonder Woman. ; )

Ford is still a  Box Office draw. 

But here's the important part.

I think this is the best course of action possible,and I commend Abrams for this move, because had they just tried to shoehorn the new guys in it would most likely have a negative effect on the production, imagine these old geezers being told they're making a new trilogy based on their characters lives post ROJ, then they get to work and the entire script  has them deferring to the new guys, not only would it hamper their performance by being undermined , but you also risk an old timer like *Harrison Ford* dragging the movie down from low energy performances, because deep down they are upset to be playing such a minimal role in what should be their Franchise , at least for one more movie , remember  you're calling this a post ROJ Star Wars fim.

It would be Blade Trinity all over again, if some of you don't get that reference, look it up, you'll find some interesting stories about what happened on that set from the great Patton Oswald.


As for the Obi Wan having a kid thing, I'm really indifferent , I'm not gonna pretend the Skywalkers should be the only Jedi in the Galaxy with semen in their ball sack.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jan 12, 2014)

Just as well, everything beyond the Thrawn trilogy and a few noteworthy examples (Death Star, Rogue Squadron) was crap.


----------



## Swarmy (Jan 12, 2014)

Kagekatsu said:


> Just as well, everything beyond the Thrawn trilogy and a few noteworthy examples (Death Star, Rogue Squadron) was crap.



No Killik?


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Jan 12, 2014)




----------



## Joakim Mogren (Jan 12, 2014)




----------



## Atem (Jan 12, 2014)

No Kyle Katarn either. 

How I despise you Disney.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 12, 2014)

Rindaman said:


> Fisher will be fine,even in the roles I have seen her in post ROJ, they always manage to make her look at the very least _decent_, if she can pull off a Susan Sarandon vibe, she'll be fine. She doesn't have the hefty task of being Wonder Woman.


Go rent Sorority Row.


----------



## Alicia (Jan 12, 2014)

Kagekatsu said:


> Just as well, everything beyond the Thrawn trilogy and a few noteworthy examples (Death Star, Rogue Squadron) was crap.



Finally. Boba Fett died in the Sarlacc pit. Period. And no more Mara Jade bullshit characters.


----------



## Rindaman (Jan 12, 2014)

LOL How divided is the fandom on this?

Obviously there are parts or characters of the EU people admire.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 12, 2014)

Mixed feelings on this.


----------



## Atem (Jan 12, 2014)

Rindaman said:


> LOL How divided is the fandom on this?
> 
> Obviously there are parts or characters of the EU people admire.



The EU is the greatest thing ever simply for the fact that it has Kyle Katarn and the Tartakovsky Clone Wars micro-series. 

Don't care what anyone else says.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 12, 2014)

> *Chiwetel Ejiofor Says "We'll Just Have To See" About His Possible Role In STAR WARS EPISODE VII*
> 
> _"Who knows? We'll just have to see,"_ Chiwetel Ejiofor teased when Yahoo! Movies asked him if there are any truth to the rumours that he will have a role in Star Wars Episode VII. Following the news that Michael Fassbender has met with director J.J. Abrams and reports last year that Benedict Cumberbatch will be in the movie, this would very much make it a 12 Years a Slave cast reunion (no bad thing seeing as that has been hailed as one of the greatest films ever made). _"I don't know is really the only answer I can give you. I'm a huge fan of that world and JJ, but I don't know. I can't tell you. There are a lot of things that would be great to play and to investigate if I spent enough time thinking about it, but really it's to try and see what actually does happen, what materialises... and figure out what the great stories are."_ Do you guys think we'll see him in Star Wars Episode VII? Be sure to sound off with your thoughts in the usual place!


----------



## Superrazien (Jan 12, 2014)

So does this mean that Goku can beat Luke now?


----------



## Rindaman (Jan 12, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Go rent Sorority Row.








*Why you hatin doe?*


----------



## Nuuskis (Jan 13, 2014)

That EU comic book with resurrected Palpatine was the worst, totally spitting on Vader's sacrifice.


----------



## Khyle (Jan 13, 2014)

For me it'll stay the same, honestly. I'll enjoy the EU just the same and, as has already happened several times, I'll deal with it if something is retconned.

Besides, my favorite era, aside from the ones shown directly on the movies/TV shows, is the Old Republic, and it's not very likely for the new movies to ruin events that happened thousands of years before them. Especially when the MMO is still going and on contract for 10 more years and Disney won't want to alienate the players. 

Thrawn, my dear Kyle Katarn (who I "owe" my username), the Yuuzhan Vong and other events post-ROTJ, on the other hand, might be at risk.


----------



## MCTDread (Jan 13, 2014)

Kagekatsu said:


> Just as well, everything beyond the Thrawn trilogy and a few noteworthy examples (Death Star, Rogue Squadron) was crap.





Well.... There goes Mara Jade, Boba Fett, and Gilad Pellaeon for me. Which sucks ass. While I agree there was a lot of shit in the EU still... some of it is worth saving.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 14, 2014)

EU had bad stuff in it and mediocre stuff in it(this applies to any fiction/franchise with so many entries in it) it also had great stuff like Thrawn Trilogy, Coruscant Nights, Shadow of the Empire, Revenge of the Sith Novel, the original Clone Wars cartoon, Darth Bane and some others. Some of the newer Clone Wars stuff was also nice as well I admit.

Mara Jade was an awesome character too.


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Jan 14, 2014)

> Disney declares the EU to be non-canon


good riddance


----------



## The Soldier (Jan 14, 2014)

they better get their asses in gear, they have less than a year


----------



## MCTDread (Jan 16, 2014)

Now when they say EU they mean Post-RoTJ or the whole thing?


----------



## Alicia (Jan 16, 2014)

THEEEE WHOLE THIIIIING


----------



## Alicia (Jan 16, 2014)




----------



## MCTDread (Jan 16, 2014)

Daftvirgin said:


> THEEEE WHOLE THIIIIING



 Nooooooooooooo


----------



## Burke (Jan 16, 2014)




----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 16, 2014)

MCTDread said:


> Now when they say EU they mean Post-RoTJ or the whole thing?



EU is still there, they're joining all the levels into one as per Leeland Chee on Twitter. So now works are either canon or not. EU includes things like TCW cartoon. Most likely the only changes go to post ROTJ era.

But who knows right, we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Atem (Jan 16, 2014)

I hope the tartakovsky cartoon stays canon.

I'm not particularity fond of the CG one. Knowing Disney though, they are probably to keep the CG one instead because it was "higher canon." Yeah right. At least with Tartakovsky's micro-series you can fit it in nicely with the movies. The CG one is just all over the place and adds too much that's not even alluded to in the movies.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 16, 2014)

I liked that one too better too but TCW has some nice episodes and moments, it really improved over the seasons. Both are good in their own ways though I liked the original cartoon better.


----------



## MCTDread (Jan 16, 2014)

Old Clone Wars Action > The Clone Wars Action

Old Clone Wars Characters < The Clone Wars Characters 

The only Post RoTJ I hope they don’t take away is Dark Empire. Idk what people say I loved that trilogy. It had the freakin Galaxy Gun! The most powerful super weapon ever.


----------



## The Soldier (Jan 17, 2014)

if they have Jar Jar in this I hope they kill him


----------



## Stunna (Jan 17, 2014)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 19, 2014)

> *Jesse Plemons Denies STAR WARS: EPISODE VII Rumor*
> 
> The film awards season is providing bloggers the opportunity to press many actors whose names are either attached to a major upcoming film, or linked only by rumor. In this case, HitFix caught up with actor Jesse Plemons at the SAG Awards, where he was supporting Breaking Bad, and asked him whether there's any truth to reports that he's being considered for a lead Star Wars: Episode VII role. He answered, _"No,"_ but he gave a small grin as soon as the highly-anticipated sequel was mentioned. _"Yeah, I think it's just one of those crazy rumors,"_ he added. Though Latino Review reported yesterday that Plemons was "locked in," previous reports said the actor would be flying to Los Angelas for his second audition and finally meeting director J.J. Abrams. What do you think?


----------



## Alicia (Jan 19, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I really don't get people's problem with midichlorians.



because its a dumb way to measure someone's potential in the force.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 19, 2014)

What's dumb about it?


----------



## Alicia (Jan 19, 2014)

Stunna said:


> What's dumb about it?



It uses a biological basis to justify one's prowess in the force. 

The force is something mythical, and should not have a biological reasoning. It should not be biologically restricted to anybody. One can become a great jedi with enough practice and dedication. 

Master Yoda has always been the representation of that. The dude's over 900 years old and has become the ultimate master in the force due to the staggering amount of experience he's accumulated throughout his life. 

The biological reasoning turns all of this into a silly game of fate and destiny.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 19, 2014)

Daftvirgin said:


> It uses a biological basis to justify one's prowess in the force.
> 
> The force is something mythical, and should not be biologically restricted to anybody. One can become a great jedi with enough practice and dedication.


Midichlorians don't justify Force prowess, and they don't restrict anything. All midichlorians are are microscopic organisms that are attracted to the Force. A high quantity of them gather where there is a lot of the Force, or Force potential--hence why Qui-Gon gauged so many around Anakin.



> The biological reasoning turns all of this into a silly game of fate and destiny.


The Force is still a mystical, supernatural force. Midichlorians don't change anything about that from the original films. 

And fate/destiny has nothing to do with biological interference. I don't see how a prophecy contradicts the Force as established in episodes IV-VI.


----------



## Swarmy (Jan 19, 2014)

Daftvirgin said:


> It uses a biological basis to justify one's prowess in the force.
> 
> The force is something mythical, and should not have a biological reasoning. It should not be biologically restricted to anybody. One can become a great jedi with enough practice and dedication.
> 
> ...



You do realise Lucas had them in mind as way back as the original trilogy, right?


----------



## Burke (Jan 19, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Midichlorians don't justify Force prowess, and they don't restrict anything. All midichlorians are are microscopic organisms that are attracted to the Force. A high quantity of them gather where there is a lot of the Force, or Force potential--hence why Qui-Gon gauged so many around Anakin.
> 
> 
> The Force is still a mystical, supernatural force. Midichlorians don't change anything about that from the original films.
> ...



more people need to realize this


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 19, 2014)

> *J.J. Abrams Confirms STAR WARS: EPISODE VII Script Is Complete And Talks with Jesse Plemons*
> 
> Speaking at a Television Critics Association press tour, J.J. Abrams discussed Star Wars: Episode VII, and the countless rumors surrounding the highly-anticipated production. _?We?re working really hard and we?ve got our script and we?re in deep prep,_? says the director. _?Full steam ahead, y?know.?_ According to Collider, he then confirmed that Jesse Plemons is in fact among the many actors he's talked with, despite the Breaking Bad star declaring his involvement only a rumor.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 20, 2014)

> *RUMOR: Judi Dench Being Looked At For 'Mon Mothma' In STAR WARS EPISODE VII*
> 
> The Full Of Sith Podcast cite several reliable sources as relaying to them that Dame Judi Dench is being looked at to appear as classic trilogy character Mon Mothma in Star Wars Episode VII. The character only actually had one scene in Return Of The Jedi as she coordinated the rebel attack on the new Death Star and was played by Caroline Blakiston. The guys specify that it is just a rumor at this stage, but seem pretty confident that their sources are on the level, so we'll see if this pans out. If it does, what do you think of this casting..and is Mon Mothma a character you think should even be brought back at all? If you want to hear exactly how the rumor is relayed for yourselves, click the link below and skip to around the 57:00 point in the video.


----------



## Alicia (Jan 20, 2014)

You bring Mon Mothma back, you need to bring back Ackbar too.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 20, 2014)

I want my Wedge.

Gimme Dennis Lawson back as Wedge.

Gimme, gimme, gimme.


----------



## Alicia (Jan 20, 2014)

Fun fact: actor playing Wedge is the uncle of Ewan McGregor (prequels Obi-wan)


----------



## Stunna (Jan 20, 2014)

Mon Mothma? /kanyeshrug


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 20, 2014)

The Bullshit rumor i read about boba fett better just be a rumor!


----------



## Palpatine (Jan 21, 2014)

I'd be okay if both these are true 



Stunna said:


> Midichlorians don't justify Force prowess, and they don't restrict anything. All midichlorians are are microscopic organisms that are attracted to the Force. A high quantity of them gather where there is a lot of the Force, or Force potential--hence why Qui-Gon gauged so many around Anakin.
> 
> 
> The Force is still a mystical, supernatural force. Midichlorians don't change anything about that from the original films.
> ...



There are a lot of things to hate about the prequels. Midichlorians isn't really one of them for me. 

Despite how much they're hated, the majority of people who hate them don't seem to understand what they really are. Of course, I blame Lucas for not explaining them well enough.


----------



## The Big G (Jan 21, 2014)

Zen-aku said:


> The Bullshit rumor i read about boba fett better just be a rumor!



I agree. 

Boba and Jango were the best part of the prequels


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 21, 2014)

Daftvirgin said:


> Fun fact: actor playing Wedge is the uncle of Ewan McGregor (prequels Obi-wan)



Was that supposed to be a secret?


----------



## MCTDread (Jan 22, 2014)

Zen-aku said:


> The Bullshit rumor i read about boba fett better just be a rumor!



:sanji What rumor?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 22, 2014)

Weren't there talks of him getting his own film?


----------



## Khyle (Jan 22, 2014)

I'd wager he's probably talking about this ->


----------



## MCTDread (Jan 22, 2014)

Khyle said:


> I'd wager he's probably talking about this ->



 No... Just no..

It sounds so contrived


----------



## Stunna (Jan 22, 2014)

Who cares about Boba Fett anyway.


----------



## MCTDread (Jan 22, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Who cares about Boba Fett anyway.



Well I do but I mean really. He just doesn't want Jango's clone. 

 Call it fanboy ism or whatever... It just sounds stupid.


----------



## Fang (Jan 24, 2014)

Daftvirgin said:


> *It uses a biological basis to justify one's prowess in the force. *
> 
> The force is something mythical, and should not have a biological reasoning. It should not be biologically restricted to anybody. One can become a great jedi with enough practice and dedication.
> 
> ...



Except that's not how it works at all. And any attempt to justify this is completely retconned in the Darth Plagueis novel, which involved James Luceno working completely in tandem with George Lucas to fleshout Palpatine's and Plagueis' back-story.

Midicholorians like another poster said, are simply ATTRACTED to higher level Force-Users in increasingly greater concentrations the more powerful they are. They do not create the Force, they do not make the Force, they simply are a byproduct of the Force in an individual to be used as a power level measuring stick.

>The biological reasoning turns all of this into a silly game of fate and destiny.
Except that was what it was from the get-go? With the Sith'ari prophecies involving Bane and Sidious? With the Chosen One prophecy from the Jedi Order? The fated role with Luke and Anakin/Vader was there when Sidious and Plagueis decided to try and tip the scales of the balance with the Force by inducing a method of manipulating Midicholorians to increase their power over life and death.

Why do you think Anakin was born to a woman who has never known the touch of men? Why do you think that Sidious was so frightened of Luke Skywalker, son of the Chosen One? The guy who whose going to become powerful enough to end the Empire and take the balance back to the light side? A guy at this point whose barely had 2 months of improper and informal training and isn't even a full on Jedi Knight yet?



			
				Gywn said:
			
		

> I hope the tartakovsky cartoon stays canon.
> 
> I'm not particularity fond of the CG one. Knowing Disney though, they are probably to keep the CG one instead because it was "higher canon." Yeah right. At least with Tartakovsky's micro-series you can fit it in nicely with the movies. The CG one is just all over the place and adds too much that's not even alluded to in the movies.



The events in CW mini-series are still canon. However the actual "power levels" displayed are also considered doctored in-universe propaganda by the Republic for its citizens. Both TCW and CW are T-canon (until now that it doesn't matter). However since TCW involved George Lucas directly, and is a full-fledged series and came years after CW, its more canon and far more relevant.

Also TCW takes place a year after the first volume of CW and two years before the events of RoTS.

CW was fun in terms of action. But other then a late 11th hour sort of character focus on Anakin, it was largely devoid of any sort of real character development. TCW focused a lot on expanding on how actually huge the expanses and influence of the war between the Confederacy and Republic really was.


----------



## Atem (Jan 25, 2014)

Fang said:


> The events in CW mini-series are still canon. However the actual "power levels" displayed are also considered doctored in-universe propaganda by the Republic for its citizens. Both TCW and CW are T-canon (until now that it doesn't matter). However since TCW involved George Lucas directly, and is a full-fledged series and came years after CW, its more canon and far more relevant.
> 
> Also TCW takes place a year after the first volume of CW and two years before the events of RoTS.



I see. Though, I never figured out where that "doctored" bit comes from for CW. I've heard of it on second-hand before but that's about it. I thought all the stuff we see in there was legitimate. Oh well.

Well, I just hope they both still stay canon in whatever the deal is now. I think that's something that would make a lot of people happy? 



> *CW was fun in terms of action.* But other then a late 11th hour sort of character focus on Anakin, it was largely devoid of any sort of real character development. TCW focused a lot on expanding on how actually huge the expanses and influence of the war between the Confederacy and Republic really was.



Guilty as charged. That's why I liked it because I just loved the fights in it so much. It's much of the same reason why I liked CW comics inspired by it. 

TCW is much more expansive that's without a doubt. Not to mention in terms of dialogue since with CW Tartakovsky kept the chatter minimal as typical per his style. Couldn't personally get into TCW myself much but I do see the appeal of the expansion it made to the mythos and characters.

Just thinking about how they are going to go about this new canon system. Leland Chee is apparently head of it still. Anyway, fingers crossed for Dark Forces and Kyle Katarn staying canon.


----------



## Nuuskis (Jan 25, 2014)

I would like to see the original Boba Fett, not that stupid clone in a spaghetti-western-style movie, him being an antihero like Man With No Name.


----------



## Fang (Jan 25, 2014)

Gwyn said:


> I see. Though, I never figured out where that "doctored" bit comes from for CW. I've heard of it on second-hand before but that's about it. I thought all the stuff we see in there was legitimate. Oh well.
> 
> Well, I just hope they both still stay canon in whatever the deal is now. I think that's something that would make a lot of people happy?
> 
> ...



New canon is just going to unite all of it in the same level. So there's no difference in "validity" between Luke in RoTJ movie vs Luke in the New Jedi Order books.


----------



## Atem (Jan 25, 2014)

That's good then if that's the case. It would cut down on a lot of debates like "this is higher on the hierarchy so it's more canon than this source," that some people have a habit of arguing about (I am looking at you Space Battles). If they are all in the same hierarchy now then that will nip that in the bud. 

That guy in the article made it sound they were going to cut a whole bunch of stuff out. Must have been real salty.


----------



## MCTDread (Jan 26, 2014)

It be a helluva idea if Mara Jade or Kyle Katarn got their own TV Show, put it on HBO, Cinemax, whichever.

They could do it without a gigantic budget right?


----------



## Fang (Jan 26, 2014)

Dark Forces games aren't really known to most teenagers these days. I'm 26 years old and I grew up playing Dark Forces I and II/Jedi Knight back in the early days of modern PC gaming (late 1999 2000) along with Rebel Assault 1 and 2 and the X-Wing/Tie-Fighter combat flight-simulator games.

Mara is one of the most beloved and popular EU characters, fuck she's Luke wife but she isn't influencial enough to generate interest to make a show entirely around her.

The original plan for Star Wars: Underworld which was to be an incredibly high-budget/production value TV series spanning the time frame between Episode III and IV was going to have a fuck ton of major cameos by other EU characters involving their own story arcs and sub-plots with the main characters.

Mara Jade, Starkiller, Jax Pavan and his crew, amongst many were supposed to show up. With each episode being an hour in length and the show supposedly having at least initially 100 episodes. That was killed too when Disney bought out LucasArts. 

A damn shame.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 28, 2014)

> *J.J. Abrams On His Desire For Secrecy And STAR WARS Scrutiny*
> 
> J.J. Abrams has a well known desire to keep details on his projects top secret. Sometimes that works in his favor and sometimes it creates incredible levels of fan expectations that are neigh impossible to meet. In look at Star Wars: Episode VII and the already high fan expectations, Abrams admits that it will be tough to keep such high levels of secrecy throughout production of the project. Abrams told The Daily Telegraph [via Joblo], _"[STAR WARS has] always been a more open, fan-engaged universe than I've been used to, there'll be some sort of compromise...there's a purity in not knowing every little thing [about a story ahead of time]. We're living in a moment of instant information and a sense of entitlement to that information. I think it's nice to remember that there's nothing wrong with a sense of anticipation."_
> 
> ...


----------



## MCTDread (Jan 31, 2014)

^ I don't care much for the secrecy concerning the plot. I prefer to watch the movie without knowing ahead of time what it will focus on.

Also did anyone catch that Mara Jade will appear on Rebels?


----------



## Fang (Jan 31, 2014)

Yes.

But I'd have rather have had Star Wars: Underworld instead of Rebels.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Feb 1, 2014)

Mara would be something audiences like though, she's what Leia should have been with the Jedi origin introduced and very likeable once her characterisation sets in. Shame they don't introduce her. Obviously they did'nt plan for a lot of stuff with the OT(hell I doubt they expected a trilogy in the first place) with Leia/Luke being siblings being something introduced in ESB but if such a situation existed I'd like to believe that Mara would have been that.

Shadow of the Empire would work as a nice cartoon with voice overs from Mark Hamill and others. They should do that as well.


----------



## Khyle (Feb 7, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]glm8pSEmqDs[/YOUTUBE]

Hopefully it comes to fruition, he'd make for an excellent... anything I can think of, lol.


----------



## The Soldier (Feb 7, 2014)

wonder how much longer before we get a trailer


----------



## RAGING BONER (Feb 8, 2014)

i'd say at least a year before we get a teaser for the promo of the partial trailer which will give us the date of the full trailer and what Disney movie we have to watch to get a look at the extended trailer.

fucking Hollywood...


----------



## The Soldier (Feb 8, 2014)

sposed to come out next year


----------



## Bender (Feb 9, 2014)

Comic Book Guy said:


> THE ONLY GOOD THING THAT THIS COULD BRING WOULD BE NEW LIGHTSABER FIGHTS.
> 
> . . . BUT STILL!
> 
> ...



@Fusion

lol @ your puny neg

The truth hurts don't it?


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 9, 2014)

Bender said:


> @Fusion
> 
> lol @ your puny neg
> 
> The truth hurts don't it?



>posturing about internet points
>actually having a pretty shitty tally of internet points relative to join date/posts


----------



## Bender (Feb 9, 2014)

Zen-aku said:


> The Bullshit rumor i read about boba fett better just be a rumor!



Even though it is some boss stuff with Boba surviving the Sarlacc pit I'm not too keen on a Boba flick.


----------



## tari101190 (Feb 9, 2014)

We probably won't get a trailer until December. I don't think they've even started filming yet though.


----------



## MCTDread (Feb 9, 2014)

I bet we see one in 2015.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 10, 2014)

> *STAR WARS: EPISODE VII Start Date Revealed*
> 
> I think I can speak for everyone when I say, let's get the show on the road. Originally, the first day of principal photography was expected to start last month, but development on Star Wars VII has been rocky. The release date got pushed back from the summer to winter. Then screenwriter Michael Arndt was relieved of his duties, and replaced by J.J. and Lawrence Kasdan. Now it looks like things are finally moving in the right direction as Drew McWeeny has a scoop on shooting dates.
> 
> _Multiple sources now have confirmed for us that "Star Wars Episode VII" is set to start shooting mid-May and will run through September of this year, and most principal casting on the film is complete, with many announcements still to come. While Abrams had mentioned May during the TCA press tour and there had been speculation about the summer date, the full production schedule was finally confirmed for us._


----------



## Burke (Feb 10, 2014)

Ho yeah lets get this shit moving


----------



## MCTDread (Feb 11, 2014)

I am curious though when they'll introduce the rest of the cast.


----------



## Fang (Feb 11, 2014)

Probably in a few months, all of this is tentative right now.


----------



## Burke (Feb 11, 2014)

Who is confirmed again?


----------



## Khyle (Feb 11, 2014)

Nobody is confirmed as far as I know... well, aside from R2-D2 , although the 3 main actors from the OT (Hamill, Ford and Fisher) seem to be a pretty sure thing.


----------



## Fang (Feb 11, 2014)

Hamill only mentioned interest, same with Fisher.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 26, 2014)

We have a villain:



> *Adam Driver Set To Play Lead Villain In J.J. Abrams' STAR WARS EPISODE VII*
> 
> According to Variety, Adam Driver is the first addition to the cast of Star Wars Episode VII. If that name is familiar to you, it's probably because he was once linked to the role of Nightwing in Batman Vs. Superman, but he's also made a name for himself in HBO's Girls. The site reveals that he's extremely close to signing on to play the lead villain, a role they go on to describe as being _"in the vein of iconic 'Star Wars' villain Darth Vader."_ Driver was among those rumoured for a role at one point, but it's only recently that he became Disney and LucasFilm's top choice to star in the movie. Scheduling issues did appear to be causing a problem for a while, but they're now resolved. Directed by J.J. Abrams, Star Wars Episode VII begins shooting in London this April and is set for a December 18th, 2015 release. How do you guys feel about this news?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 26, 2014)

"In the vein of Darth Vader"? Whatever that's s'posed to mean.


----------



## Bluebeard (Feb 26, 2014)

Stopped reading once I heard it was the dude from Girls.


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 26, 2014)

Stunna said:


> "In the vein of Darth Vader"? Whatever that's s'posed to mean.



Stereotypical villain turning good before death I guess


----------



## Alicia (Feb 26, 2014)

Does it have any connection to the existing Star Wars saga whatsoever? If not, why call it Episode VII then?

And I guess there's no escape from CGI anymore these days, but I hope they won't use any and rather turn to using props, puppets, scale models, stop-motion techniques, etc. from ILM in the original trilogy.


----------



## The Soldier (Feb 26, 2014)

Daftvirgin said:


> Does it have any connection to the existing Star Wars saga whatsoever? If not, why call it Episode VII then?
> 
> And I guess there's no escape from CGI anymore these days, but I hope they won't use any and rather turn to using props, puppets, scale models, stop-motion techniques, etc. from ILM in the original trilogy.



one would hope


----------



## Nightblade (Feb 26, 2014)

> in the vein of iconic 'Star Wars' villain Darth Vader.


Bravo, Abrams!


----------



## Kuromaku (Feb 27, 2014)

So does that mean we're getting a Vader rip-off? Also, considering that we're getting a guy with a name playing the villain, he's probably going to be showing his face instead of a mask throughout the movie.

Over/under on the number of limbs cut off in this one?


----------



## Fang (Feb 27, 2014)

There isn't a lot of expectations being piled on Abrams besides lens flare. No one should be realistically getting their hopes up over this. In fact optimism over a Vader-Clone isn't a good thing.

Star Wars already has had Bane, Nihilus, Jerec, etc...pull the Sith Lord baddie/Dark Jedi thing better when it was rare.


----------



## The Soldier (Feb 27, 2014)

I was watching Star Trek on FX last weekend man it was painful to watch with the lens flares


----------



## Arishem (Feb 27, 2014)

Fang said:


> There isn't a lot of expectations being piled on Abrams besides lens flare. No one should be realistically getting their hopes up over this. In fact optimism over a Vader-Clone isn't a good thing.
> 
> Star Wars already has had Bane, Nihilus, Jerec, etc...pull the Sith Lord baddie/Dark Jedi thing better when it was rare.


I'd prefer a military/political strategist or a crimelord as the villain instead of the abused Jedi versus Sith conflict. The whole thing is getting worn out, and the actor Abrams chose isn't inspiring much confidence either. Vader worked due to a combination of physical intimidation, commanding presence, and his taste for violent retribution. This guy's character, even without seeing the final product, can only do one of those things...maybe.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 27, 2014)

> "In the vein of Darth Vader"? Whatever that's s'posed to mean.



It means I'm a hack with no ideas of my own and no confidence in my vision so I'm gonna recreate what's already been done, with added lensflare.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 27, 2014)

That's disappointing.


----------



## Fang (Feb 27, 2014)

Arishem said:


> I'd prefer a military/political strategist or a crimelord as the villain instead of the abused Jedi versus Sith conflict. The whole thing is getting worn out, and the actor Abrams chose isn't inspiring much confidence either. Vader worked due to a combination of physical intimidation, commanding presence, and his taste for violent retribution. This guy's character, even without seeing the final product, can only do one of those things...maybe.



We could've had Thrawn, TS.


----------



## MCTDread (Feb 27, 2014)

Could he pass off for a young Palpatine? Just speculating.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 27, 2014)

Also Adam Driver isn't very good, he's a hipster favourite but he doesn't stand out whatsoever in anything he's done.


----------



## The Soldier (Feb 27, 2014)

so in other words were shit talent, why am I not surprised


----------



## MCTDread (Feb 27, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Also Adam Driver isn't very good, he's a hipster favourite but he doesn't stand out whatsoever in anything he's done.



Perhaps with the help of Abrams and others they can fix that. Until the film comes out I can't judge him fairly. Who knows. Maybe he'll turn out fine.


----------



## Fang (Feb 27, 2014)

What by covering up his acting with blatant CGI?


----------



## dream (Feb 27, 2014)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> We have a villain:



For such a large franchise I'm surprised that they didn't manage to nab someone with more experience and proven acting ability.


----------



## MCTDread (Feb 28, 2014)

Fang said:


> What by covering up his acting with blatant CGI?



I?ve never seen him act so IDK. All I?m saying is lets keep an open mind


----------



## The Soldier (Feb 28, 2014)

no more lens flares


----------



## Stunna (Feb 28, 2014)

Lens flares should be the least of anyone's concerns.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 28, 2014)

Dream said:


> For such a large franchise I'm surprised that they didn't manage to nab someone with more experience and proven acting ability.


Maybe he'll be overshadowed by a bigger antagonist in the next installment, like Maul in Episode I.


----------



## Khyle (Feb 28, 2014)

I don't know if this is really the case, but they often _intentionally_ seek relatively unknown and even inexperienced actors for these kind of things; it's only after the movie(s) when they become universally recognized. Both Star Wars trilogies kinda followed this patron, and so did other famous sagas.

(That's not to say the casting won't have some big names in it).


----------



## Stunna (Feb 28, 2014)

Not really -- not with the antagonists. The Original Trilogy featured James Earl Jones, Clive Revill, and Peter Cushing -- all known actors at the time; and the Prequel Trilogy had Ian McDiarmid and Christopher Lee.


----------



## Kuromaku (Feb 28, 2014)

SW actors should for the most part be lesser known, if only in part because a well known performer might be better off acting as an anchor as Guinness did in the original films in contrast to being one of the main players, where their presence could otherwise be distracting.

With Jones, Revill, and Cushing, at least, the roles were relatively minor (in the case of Jones, it was less a minor role than one where he himself never physically appeared or had the character he voiced remove his helmet for most of the film), and they themselves weren't superstars so much as solid performers. McDiarmid did a good job despite not being well known, and he came back to be one of the best parts of the prequels. Lee is well known, but even then, his role wasn't too big.

I'm hoping that the casting follows a similar pattern: mostly unknowns with some names mixed in for the sake of the box office and acting as supporting anchors.

Given the mythic qualities of the original franchise's story, how might these new films play on the whole mythic structure Lucas played with?


----------



## Fang (Feb 28, 2014)

Khyle said:


> I don't know if this is really the case, but they often _intentionally_ seek relatively unknown and even inexperienced actors for these kind of things; it's only after the movie(s) when they become universally recognized. Both Star Wars trilogies kinda followed this patron, and so did other famous sagas.
> 
> (That's not to say the casting won't have some big names in it).



Peter Cushing, Harrison Ford, and James Earl Jones were already well known on both sides of the pond when A New Hope was being filmed. Same with Liam Nelson, Ewan McGregor, and Ian McDiarmid in the Prequel Trilogy. Even Jake Llyod was already somewhat known due to the Sixth Sense and a couple other films he was in.


----------



## Wesley (Feb 28, 2014)

I thought Harrison was a carpenter working on the set when they asked him to perform a few lines?


----------



## Khyle (Feb 28, 2014)

Guys, I wasn't specifically talking about villains, stop nitpicking  (I admit I didn't know about Cushing and James Earl Jones). What I meant was that Mark Hamill, Carrie Fisher, Harrison Ford, Ewan McGregor, Hayden Christensen and Natalie Portman, the 3 main actors of each trilogy, were all relatively unknown before Star Wars. Sure, they had been in a few movies (Ford was in American Graffiti, Portman in L?on and that movie with Woody Allen, McGregor was in the awesome Trainspotting and Christensen was in a movie with Kevin Kline, for example) and I bet some people knew them, but it was very far from the greater audience that came to know them after Star Wars.

Liam Neeson is a different case. It's the typical situation where you get a big name for a character who is going to die soon and "pass the torch" to the real main characters. See: "Ned Stark", Alec Guinness.

And I won't even mention other sagas since that would take forever.

But I digress: my reaction upon seeing Driver's face wasn't exactly ecstatic, but I haven't seen him act so I wouldn't dare to judge him.


----------



## The Soldier (Feb 28, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Lens flares should be the least of anyone's concerns.



I don't want to see them


----------



## MCTDread (Mar 1, 2014)

Fang said:


> Peter Cushing, Harrison Ford, and James Earl Jones were already well known on both sides of the pond when A New Hope was being filmed. Same with Liam Nelson, Ewan McGregor, and Ian McDiarmid in the Prequel Trilogy. Even Jake Llyod was already somewhat known due to the Sixth Sense and a couple other films he was in.



Jake Lloyd wasn't in Sixth Sense. That was Haley Joel Osment.


----------



## tari101190 (Mar 1, 2014)

Why are people talking about lens flares?

Abrams is great film-maker. Every film he has made has a different aesthetic. He loves Star Wars. He knows that the look and feel should differ from Star Trek. Almost opposite.

Star Trek was a utopian future world, so the lens flares were to represent the bright, pristine, perfect technology of the future.

Star Wars is a bleaker time, where everyone is at war and the races haven't really joined together to create a utopia, like the Federation. Star Wars will look bleaker at times. It will look like a western at times. It won't be bright and shining with lens flares.


----------



## The Soldier (Mar 1, 2014)

need I say more


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 1, 2014)

last two Star Trek films were gr8


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 1, 2014)

I agree, Revenge of the Sith was the best comedy of that year


----------



## Ceria (Mar 1, 2014)

MCTDread said:


> I?ve never seen him act so IDK. All I?m saying is lets keep an open mind



I wonder what he's going to be, not exactly who i would pick for thrawn but given the ages of the big three it's likely not going to be set in that era. 

Could he be an imperial moff or a grand admiral. 

The problem with it being imperial going forward from the Thrawn and false thrawn era is that the Empire ended their war with the new republic with the Bastion accords



Could this guy be playing a Yuuzhan vong leader? or are they venturing into unknown territory?


----------



## tari101190 (Mar 2, 2014)

So...I want the main characters to be:

A female jedi knight daughter of Luke with the surname Skywalker.
A male space cowboy son of Han and Leia with the surname Solo.

So they're cousins. One of their siblings could be the one who goes to the dark side.


----------



## Ceria (Mar 2, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> So...I want the main characters to be:
> 
> A female jedi knight daughter of Luke with the surname Skywalker.
> A male space cowboy son of Han and Leia with the surname Solo.
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



There is no female skywalker from the immediate family of luke. Mara Jade was his wife, their son is named Ben after Ben Kenobi

There was a son named Jacen Solo who became darth caedus (killed Mara jade to do it) 




I sense there's gonna be some canon trouble if any of this changes.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 2, 2014)

of course it'll change


----------



## Fang (Mar 2, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> So...I want the main characters to be:
> 
> A female jedi knight daughter of Luke with the surname Skywalker.
> A male space cowboy son of Han and Leia with the surname Solo.
> ...



This reads like a bad fanfic.


----------



## Ceria (Mar 2, 2014)

Fang said:


> This reads like a bad fanfic.



and yet part of it happened.


----------



## Fang (Mar 2, 2014)

Not in anyway unless you think the overt implication of a very stupid simplification with a certain EU story is similar to that.


----------



## MCTDread (Mar 2, 2014)

what if this guy could be Carnor Jax ?


----------



## The Soldier (Mar 4, 2014)

now if this would happen


----------



## tari101190 (Mar 4, 2014)

Fang said:


> This reads like a bad fanfic.


Ha, what a stupid thing to say.

But anyway.

None of the expanded universe is officially cannon. So disregard whatever has happened in books or whatever. Only the movies and directly connected movie adaptations. Read interviews and info from executives.

From now on all material produced by Disney in any medium will become official canon.





> G-canon is absolute canon; the movies (their most recent release), the scripts, the novelizations of the movies, the radio plays, and any statements by George Lucas himself. G-canon overrides the lower levels of canon when there is a contradiction. Within G-canon, many fans follow an unofficial progression of canonicity where the movies are the highest canon, followed by the scripts, the novelizations, and then the radio plays.





> C-canon is primarily composed of elements from the Expanded Universe including books, comics, and games bearing the label of Star Wars. Games and RPG sourcebooks are a special case; the stories and general background information are themselves fully C-canon, but the other elements such as character/item statistics and gameplay are, with few exceptions, N-canon.


----------



## MCTDread (Mar 4, 2014)

I can't see them completely write off all characters Post-RoTJ. If anything I can see them bringin back certain characters or events and doing a retcon of them. If they use that approach they have a lot of content to use.


----------



## Fang (Mar 4, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> Ha, what a stupid thing to say.



The truth hurts doesn't it?



> But anyway.
> 
> None of the expanded universe is officially cannon.



"Cannon".



> So disregard whatever has happened in books or whatever. Only the movies and directly connected movie adaptations. Read interviews and info from executives.



Nothing has been stated yet by Leland Chee whose part of the Story Group determining how future canon and continuity with side material will play out yet. You are jumping the gun here and making things up claiming those deliberations which include the Keeper of Holocron/Canon making the results known, which they haven't yet.



> From now on all material produced by Disney in any medium will become official canon.



We already know this. The issue is pre-Disney material which has not yet be decided yet. And the Paul Hildago tweet was confirmed to be a troll through a fake account before anyone brings that up.


Most of us are already very familiar with this.


----------



## Es (Mar 4, 2014)

>people believing EU isn't canon
>2014


----------



## Stunna (Mar 4, 2014)

>people not knowing Disney made the EU non-canon
>2014


----------



## Fang (Mar 4, 2014)

Seeing as how the Disney appointed Story Group which is six people including Leland Chee, the current Keeper of SW Canon and Holocron/Continuity still has both his job and nothing has been said, yeah that's retarded to claim EU is "non"-canon.

0/10 rustling.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 4, 2014)

Seeing as how Chee himself said that a lot of fat will be trimmed from the SW canon and even he isn't sure what yet, it's pretty retarded to believe that everything outside of the film is still canon, and at this point, all extra-film material might as well be regarded as not being such.

0/10 rustling


----------



## Fang (Mar 4, 2014)

Seeing as how he didn't imply all of EU would get "trimmed", you have no idea what your talking about. Especially when his actual job position and title to reinforce as "Keeper of Holocron, SW Lore, and EU continuity", we have that going. 

And there's also the Story Group team whom haven't said anything since October 2013 definitive yet.

You don't want to go this far with me, you'll lose hard.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 4, 2014)

You act as if I'm pulling this out of thin air. Who cares if his title is "Keeper of EU continuity"? If I presided over canon I would definitely use that position to clean up crap in the SW EU. 



everything I'm talking about I read from that. Unless it's bunk or I've misunderstood something, I do, in fact, know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Fang (Mar 4, 2014)

Stunna said:


> You act as if I'm pulling this out of thin air. Who cares if his title is "Keeper of EU continuity"? If I presided over canon I would definitely use that position to clean up crap in the SW EU.
> 
> 
> 
> everything I'm talking about I read from that. Unless it's bunk or I've misunderstood something, I do, in fact, know what I'm talking about.



That's a mother fucking random guy taking  and throwing around his opinion on EU. It's like buying everything those fuck ups in the Tabloids say about celebrities and random facts. 

The author of that article is just a random guy who has a hate boner for EU, nothing more nothing less. You literally sourced yourself to someone who has no connection to Lucas Arts. The author also intentionally makes no mention to the Story Group council determining canon stated by Disney from 2013.

Its a worthless article.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 4, 2014)

...

Oh.





My bad.


----------



## Fang (Mar 4, 2014)

Its              cool


----------



## MCTDread (Mar 4, 2014)

That rumor of a possible Kenobi grandchild sounds like fanfic


----------



## Stunna (Mar 4, 2014)

A Kenobi grandchild doesn't even make sense.


----------



## The Soldier (Mar 4, 2014)

kinda hard when Ben never had kids


----------



## Stunna (Mar 4, 2014)

Maybe Ben went through a phase of apostasy post-Episode III and knocked someone up! 

#morefanfic


----------



## Fang (Mar 4, 2014)

Lucas said Jedi Knights are supposed to never love or marry but that they were also not "bound" to be celibate either. And in any case with TCW, the only lover Obi-Wan had besides his childhood flame was killed by Maul on Concord Dawn.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 4, 2014)

Interesting.


----------



## MCTDread (Mar 5, 2014)

Fang said:


> Lucas said Jedi Knights are supposed to never love or marry but that they were also not "bound" to be celibate either. And in any case with TCW, the only lover Obi-Wan had besides his childhood flame was killed by Maul on Concord Dawn.



I remember her now. Siri Tachi. His childhood flame. He's got some bad luck


----------



## The Soldier (Mar 5, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Maybe Ben went through a phase of apostasy post-Episode III and knocked someone up!
> 
> #morefanfic



hell yoda went 900 years without getting laid


----------



## MCTDread (Mar 6, 2014)

The Soldier said:


> hell yoda went 900 years without getting laid



 Or did he...


----------



## Fang (Mar 6, 2014)

There was a human female Jedi Knight who survived and lived over 3000 years through the Force.


----------



## Wesley (Mar 6, 2014)

Fang said:


> Lucas said Jedi Knights are supposed to never love or marry but that they were also not "bound" to be celibate either. And in any case with TCW, the only lover Obi-Wan had besides his childhood flame was killed by Maul on Concord Dawn.



He's totally going to go for her sister.


----------



## MCTDread (Mar 6, 2014)

I wonder if the Nightsisters will be in the next trilogy. They played a larger role Post RoTJ I believe.


----------



## The Soldier (Mar 6, 2014)

MCTDread said:


> Or did he...



I did like that Rejected Star Wars Action figure on the old Star Warped Parody game

Creepy Peeping Yoda

these were classic
Bethlehem


----------



## MCTDread (Mar 6, 2014)

Creepy Peeping Yoda? Never heard of that  


Also that video


----------



## The Soldier (Mar 7, 2014)

now if Quinten Tarantino directed star wars I would watch the shit out of it


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 14, 2014)

Looks like the logo has leaked:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Fang (Mar 14, 2014)

Looks terrible

Sasuga Disney


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 14, 2014)

Forgot to share this:



> *STAR WARS EPISODE VII Lead Role Down To Five Contenders*
> 
> tar Wars Episode VII director JJ Abrams is reportedly looking at five actors for the lead role in the 2015 blockbuster. They are: Downton Abbey's *Ed Speelers*, Attack the Block star *John Boyega*, *Jesse Plemons*, theater actors* Matthew James Thomas* and *Ray Fisher*. Not much is known about the role right now but it is believed to be the film's main protagonist and a Jedi.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stunna (Mar 14, 2014)

The T is a seven?


----------



## Khyle (Mar 14, 2014)

I doubt it's the final thing, just a teaser at best. Either way I don't care, it's just a logo.

P.S.: Good to see the purists throwing the first of their many tantrums, it's kinda endearing


----------



## Fang (Mar 14, 2014)

Good to see someone can't accept the fact it looks awful and attempts to deflect away from criticism of such a shitty design by calling it "purist tantrums".

>insert emoticon here


----------



## Alicia (Mar 14, 2014)

oh god this is gonna flop I know it 

Its gonna be phantom Menace all over again


----------



## Velocity (Mar 14, 2014)

Daftvirgin said:


> oh god this is gonna flop I know it
> 
> Its gonna be phantom Menace all over again



I'm fine with that, to be honest. As long as we get another film as good as Revenge of the Sith (which I actually like most out of the six films), the other two entries in the trilogy can be crap for all I care. If the first film sucks, the sequel won't be as bad as Attack of the Clones. They'd go out of their way to prevent that from happening, which would probably mean the third film in the trilogy will be awesome.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 14, 2014)

it'll be shit, but hopefully future games or cartoon series will be ok


----------



## Nightblade (Mar 14, 2014)

Jayjay probably 7hough7 i7 clever. i7 is no7. i7's shi7.


----------



## Es (Mar 14, 2014)

Velocity said:


> I'm fine with that, to be honest. As long as we get another film as good as Revenge of the Sith (which I actually like most out of the six films), the other two entries in the trilogy can be crap for all I care. If the first film sucks, the sequel won't be as bad as Attack of the Clones. They'd go out of their way to prevent that from happening, which would probably mean the third film in the trilogy will be awesome.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 14, 2014)

> *Star Wars 7: Lupita Nyong?o Up For Role In J.J. Abrams? Film*
> 
> Oscar-winner Lupita Nyong?o has met with, and may sign on for, a key role in J.J. Abrams? Star Wars Episode 7. The 12 Years A Slave star reportedly is _?extremely close?_ to playing a role not related to the original trilogy. It may be a Sith or a descendant of Obi-Wan Kenobi.
> 
> ...


----------



## Burke (Mar 15, 2014)

coolio, id definetly say she looks otherworldly :v


----------



## Stunna (Mar 15, 2014)

^
racism 

anyway, there's no way anything in this new trilogy can be as bad as Revenge of the Sith or Attack of the Clones. I refuse to believe it.


----------



## Fang (Mar 15, 2014)

Revenge of the Sith was actually good, still not comparable to any of the OT movies though. Episode II was the worst, and Episode I would've been decent if the whole garbage with Jar-Jar and Gungans didn't happen.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 15, 2014)

Eh. I think Episode III was better than II, but worse than I. A lot of its shortcomings I blame Episode II for (like the lack of development, and consequently, lack of tension, pertaining to the relationships between Anakin, Obi-Wan, and Padme).

None of them I'd call good, but I think Episode I is better than it's given credit for.


----------



## Kuromaku (Mar 15, 2014)

ROTS wasn't all that bad. I mean, it wasn't a great movie, but once we got past the first hour, things picked up for the most part (a certain moment and other weaker elements notwithstanding). It was nice seeing Anakin fall and things to go completely wrong for the galaxy. And as lacking in tension as it was, it still was decent fanservice seeing Sidious and Yoda face off.

AOTC is made of suck. Seriously. The only thing I recall enjoying about it is when the future stormtroopers arrived to save the day. It was as if the original trilogy was here to rescue us from the suck. Plus they managed to waste Christopher Lee's presence.

TPM was entertaining for little kids, and being a kid at the time, I thought it was cool. It was only as I grew older that I began to notice the flaws. It's a highly flawed movie, and not all that good, but it's far more watchable than AOTC.


----------



## Khyle (Mar 15, 2014)

ROTS is awesome. Well, its second half is. The Invisible Hand part is good too. What is not so good is everything in between.

ESB >>>>> ANH >>>>> ROTS > ROTJ >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> TPM >> AOTC


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 15, 2014)

> ROTS > ROTJ



                          .


----------



## Fang (Mar 15, 2014)

>RoTS higher then RoTJ

Lel


----------



## Alicia (Mar 15, 2014)

5>6>4>3>1>2


----------



## The Soldier (Mar 15, 2014)

episode 3 was better than than phantom menace and clone wars


----------



## Alicia (Mar 15, 2014)

Agreed and clone wars isn't even Canon in my book.


----------



## Khyle (Mar 15, 2014)

Fang said:


> >RoTS higher then RoTJ
> 
> Lel





Lucaniel said:


> .


I just can't stand the ewoks.  I enjoy ROTS more, what can I say. I was speaking about tastes anyway, not quality.


----------



## Alicia (Mar 15, 2014)

I just ignore the Ewoks. 

_"if you ignore something long enough, it'll go away eventually"  - the internet_


----------



## Velocity (Mar 15, 2014)

Fang said:


> >RoTS higher then RoTJ
> 
> Lel



Return of the Jedi is an awful movie and a terrible end to what was building up to be a fantastic trilogy. It was easily the worst of the original trilogy and it wasn't much better than the first two films of the prequel trilogy, either. What was the deal with the Ewoks and why was everything so lighthearted? Everything had fallen apart by the end of The Empire Strikes Back and Return of the Jedi seems more interested in (really) bad jokes than serious resolution. They totally ruined Han Solo and don't even get me started on what they did to Boba Fett... I can't even watch the fight between Luke and Vader any more because it looks so dated. 

That's one thing that Revenge of the Sith has over all the other films - the battles were amazing. It gets bonus points for showing us the fall of the Republic and while I think Anakin went to the Dark Side far too easily, it actually did a lot better than Attack of the Clones at showing us not only how Anakin was too emotional and was easily manipulated by Palpatine because of it, but also how the Jedi Council itself didn't trust Anakin at all and didn't even like the fact he was a Jedi in the first place. Its purpose was to show us how the Republic became the Empire and how all the Jedi were systematically wiped out and it succeeded at that, even if it tripped up in a few places (Obi-Wan was definitely hammy and Grievous died way too easily). The scene when all the Clones turn on the Jedi is still one of my favourite in the whole saga, although I must admit that's something that means more to me now than it did before thanks to The Clone Wars cartoon fleshing out those Jedi substantially and making them actual people instead of random targets.

I'd definitely say that it's a toss up between Empire Strikes Back and Revenge of the Sith for best in the hexalogy, with A New Hope as a close third. The other three films are awful enough that I'd sooner suggest reading a recap or something instead of actually watching them.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 15, 2014)

Velocity said:


> Return of the Jedi is an awful movie and a terrible end to what was building up to be a fantastic trilogy. It was easily the worst of the original trilogy and it wasn't much better than the first two films of the prequel trilogy, either.


_Terrible_ is a bit hyperbolic. I wouldn't necessarily say _good_, but it's not wholly bad. I agree that it was the worst of the OT, and I'd put it in the same tier as Episode I, but Episode II? Now _that_ is a terrible, abominable film. It's in a class of its own when it comes to the others.



> That's one thing that Revenge of the Sith has over all the other films - the battles were amazing.


They looked good, sure, but they lack the emotional gravitas as action in other Star Wars films. Some were quite silly too. Anakin vs. Obi-Wan, while well choreographed, didn't really mean anything because their relationship was poorly developed (for this reason Luke vs. Vader in Episode VI is a superior fight. There was weight to it). And Grievous, with his four lightsabers? That fight was dumb.



> It gets bonus points for showing us the fall of the Republic and while I think Anakin went to the Dark Side far too easily, it actually did a lot better than Attack of the Clones at showing us not only how Anakin was too emotional and was easily manipulated by Palpatine because of it, but also how the Jedi Council itself didn't trust Anakin at all and didn't even like the fact he was a Jedi in the first place. Its purpose was to show us how the Republic became the Empire and how all the Jedi were systematically wiped out and it succeeded at that, even if it tripped up in a few places (Obi-Wan was definitely hammy and Grievous died way too easily). The scene when all the Clones turn on the Jedi is still one of my favourite in the whole saga, although I must admit that's something that means more to me now than it did before thanks to The Clone Wars cartoon fleshing out those Jedi substantially and making them actual people instead of random targets.


All that is cool when you put it down on paper like that, but the execution left much to be desired.



> I'd definitely say that it's a toss up between Empire Strikes Back and Revenge of the Sith for best in the hexalogy, with A New Hope as a close third. The other three films are awful enough that I'd sooner suggest reading a recap or something instead of actually watching them.


Empire >>> A New Hope >>>> Return of the Jedi = The Phantom Menace >> Revenge of the Sith >>>>>>> Attack of the Clones


----------



## Fang (Mar 15, 2014)

Velocity said:


> Return of the Jedi is an awful movie and a terrible end to what was building up to be a fantastic trilogy.



Not really no. There was always an emotional connection and attachment to the final duel between Luke and Vader, the confrontation with the Emperor, and the climax of the Battle of Endor.



> It was easily the worst of the original trilogy and it wasn't much better than the first two films of the prequel trilogy, either.



It was not. Show me a single instance in Revenge of the Sith of any sort of attachment or emotional build up that could match or surpass RoTJ's. It had flaws, but nowhere near as glaring as RoTS's. Awful romantic dialogue coming into play in AoTC and RoTS especially mincing and disturbing events like Obi-Wan's capture by Dooku for example.



> What was the deal with the Ewoks and why was everything so lighthearted? Everything had fallen apart by the end of The Empire Strikes Back and Return of the Jedi seems more interested in (really) bad jokes than serious resolution. They totally ruined Han Solo and don't even get me started on what they did to Boba Fett...



What was the deal with the Gungans? And why was everything in Revenge of the Sith so hamfisted, overloaded with CGI, and bad romantic dialogue? "My love for you is like a river of love?". What was the point of Grievous whose an awful Vader expy with magnified asthma problems? Why was Dooku so unceremoniously killed off in the first twenty minutes of the film for no reason despite the entire build up and hype surrounding his character in Attack of the Clones?

What was the point of having a character like Grievous who was incapable of holding his ground against Obi-Wan and Anakin? A character whose built on the reputation only to be completely ineffective as both a general and fighter and spends most of the fucking movie running away and hiding from the Republic?

And then you say RoTJ ruined Han? Yeah sure thing buddy. A wisecracking asshole smuggler got "ruined" for being the same character he was in the first two films, whatever you say.

>Don't get me started on Boba Fett
Fuck Boba Fett.



> I can't even watch the fight between Luke and Vader any more because it looks so dated.



This has to be some kind of intentional satire. No one can be this much of bullshitter and try and bitch about the final duel between Luke and Vader.  It was perfect: set-up, pacing, emotional weight, everything about it was absolutely on target.



> That's one thing that Revenge of the Sith has over all the other films - the battles were amazing.



Not really. The Battle over Coruscant was a reversed and inverted version of the Battle of Endor. Except without any sort of actual drama, fear for the protagonists lives in the fight, or interest. The space battle had no interest to me because all it was had visual porn going for it.

Nothing was going to happen to Obi-Wan or Anakin. Even Windu with Tinn, Kolar, and Fitso vs Sidious which is arguably the best duel in RoTS is ruined by adding stupid CGI to Palpatine breaking the natural flow of the fight between Sidious and Windu.

Good job Lucas.

Then the lightsaber duel between Obi-Wan vs Anakin was also fucking awful when you get right down to them coming more like twirling ravers then actual fighting. 



> It gets bonus points for showing us the fall of the Republic and while I think Anakin went to the Dark Side far too easily, it actually did a lot better than Attack of the Clones at showing us not only how Anakin was too emotional and was easily manipulated by Palpatine because of it, but also how the Jedi Council itself didn't trust Anakin at all and didn't even like the fact he was a Jedi in the first place. Its purpose was to show us how the Republic became the Empire and how all the Jedi were systematically wiped out and it succeeded at that, even if it tripped up in a few places (Obi-Wan was definitely hammy and Grievous died way too easily). The scene when all the Clones turn on the Jedi is still one of my favourite in the whole saga, although I must admit that's something that means more to me now than it did before thanks to The Clone Wars cartoon fleshing out those Jedi substantially and making them actual people instead of random targets.



How the hell does someone compare RoTJ with RoTS then try to use the fucking cartoon to justify something in a movie vs movie argument? RoTS tried to imply everything happened overnight. Anakin's fall to the dark side, seducation by the Sith from Palaptine, Dooku unceremoniously killed off, Grievous never feeling like an actual threat despite the hype paid to his character.

Phase 2 Clone Troopers just up and appear in the interval after Episode II. No you don't get to cite the CGI or cartoon series between these two.  And did things better? Really? A guy having a teenaged hissy fit screaming "I HATE YOOOOOOO" while burning? Yeah sure, what great deliveries we received from Hayden on the birth of Darth Vader.  



> I'd definitely say that it's a toss up between Empire Strikes Back and Revenge of the Sith for best in the hexalogy, with A New Hope as a close third. The other three films are awful enough that I'd sooner suggest reading a recap or something instead of actually watching them.



Yeah, thank you for confirming your opinion is hilariously backwards. Comparing RoTJ with any of the PT movies, even RoTS while being the best of them, still falls fucking flat on its ass to Return. I guess your one of those kids who gets caught purely in visual porn and pays nothing else to characters themselves, their interactions, the story, or anything else that's actually important to a movie.

Nothing will ever top the final scene with the attack on the second Death Star or Luke refusing the Emperor's offer to join the Sith and his climatic duel with Vader. I only feel pity for someone like you who would call it the worst of the Original Trilogy and think it deserves only credit being above garbage like Episode II or Episode I.

I really can't believe there are people like this.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 15, 2014)

> They looked good, sure, but they lack the emotional gravitas as action in other Star Wars films. Some were quite silly too. Anakin vs. Obi-Wan, while well choreographed, didn't really mean anything because their relationship was poorly developed (for this reason Luke vs. Vader in Episode VI is a superior fight. There was weight to it). And Grievous, with his four lightsabers? That fight was dumb.


It's funny. There was a period of time where I wasn't fond on the prequels, but the TV series did a lot to change my approach and what you mentioned is part of the reason. The series did a great job fleshing out the relationship between Anakin and Obi Wan, so when I rewatch the film their conflicts hold more weight. 

I think the greatest issue with the prequel trilogy is the second film. You can argue that the first film was necessary to show Anakin's roots; however, they really should have had a film portraying him as the swashbuckling hero he was, so that his demise would have merit for people who only viewed the films.


----------



## Fang (Mar 15, 2014)

>RoTS better


----------



## Mider T (Mar 15, 2014)

That looks ten times better than the still battles of the original trilogy yes.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 15, 2014)

Wow Fang, such aggression over someone's opinion about a movie. You're _really_ defensive when it comes to Star Wars, aren't you? Reminds me of that rant you wrote when I said I didn't pay attention to the expanded universe stuff because I don't think it's canon. Yikes dood, just chill out.

I prefer Revenge of the Sith over Return of the Jedi, which I think was the worst of the original trilogy. Nothing you say will change that, regardless of how much you write, and if you think that's reason enough to insult my intelligence and accuse me of being a "kid who gets caught on visual porn", then more power to you I guess. I ain't going to justify my taste in films to you.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 15, 2014)

In a way, Fang beat a concession out of you. It looked as though you went from a bold claim, to hiding behind the old ''it is my opinion''.


----------



## Fang (Mar 15, 2014)

Mider T said:


> That looks ten times better than the still battles of the original trilogy yes.



This is pretty low tier bait.



Velocity said:


> *snip*



And you trying to deflect by being proven wrong reflects what of opinions? I didn't say you couldn't have your opinion, I just showed how nonsensical your argumentation was by pointing out everything wrong with Revenge of the Sith. It has more cons then pros, its has nothing but visual porn going for it and if you think that's better, your welcome to to believing that.

Whatever though, strawman more if you'd like. Should I bring up unrelated stuff like you comparing Polaris to Mem Aleph and YHVH in the OBD and how dumb that was?

If you can't handle DA BANTER, that's not my problem.

>aggressive
>defensive

Ok


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Mar 15, 2014)

Fang said:


> Whatever though, strawman more if you'd like. Should I bring up unrelated stuff like you comparing Polaris to Mem Aleph and YHVH in the OBD and how dumb that was?



Butbut bro, THE Q's ARE ALL OMNIPOTENT!!


----------



## Stunna (Mar 15, 2014)

> Not really no. There was always an emotional connection and attachment to the final duel between Luke and Vader, *the confrontation with the Emperor*, and the climax of the Battle of Endor.


I agree with just about all of your post, save for this and the twirling ravers comment.

The confrontation with the Emperor, while memorable and neat, has the same issue that the prequels suffered from -- a lack of development. Sidious never really had anything to tempt Luke with. Anakin had the fear of losing Padme and being judged by the Jedi Order to sway him. What did Sidious have to offer Luke? Power? Glory? None of those things interested him. Which is why Lucas had to contrive Leia being Luke's sister -- because he literally had nothing else to threaten Luke with save for the death of his friends.


----------



## Fang (Mar 15, 2014)

He had tempted Luke several times with the scenario of saving his friends from getting slaughtered either by the fully operational second Death Star, which he showcased. Or taking his sister. It worked well in my eyes. 

I really don't see how there's anything comparable with the unsatisfactory and badly played "NOT MUH PADME" bullshit in RoTS with the inane "we'll be able to save others and never die, Anakin, isn't that nice?" thing. 

The fact that Luke started hating the Emperor, who was well aware of his thoughts and playing on his fears while pushing on him psychologically worked wonders.

Where is the development in Revenge?


----------



## Mider T (Mar 15, 2014)

Gunners said:


> In a way, Fang beat a concession out of you. It looked as though you went from a bold claim, to hiding behind the old ''it is my opinion''.



I saw that too, it was like


----------



## Stunna (Mar 15, 2014)

Fang said:


> He had tempted Luke several times with the scenario of saving his friends from getting slaughtered either by the fully operational second Death Star, which he showcased. Or taking his sister. It worked well in my eyes.


Sure, but all the "let your hatred empower you" stuff? Never bought it. At no point in the OT did Luke ever struggle with letting his emotions tempt him to perform morally ambiguously. The only time he ever thought about the Dark Side was while training with Yoda when he asked if it was stronger than the light (out of fear, not out of potential interest), to which Yoda said no, and he dropped it.



> I really don't see how there's anything comparable with the unsatisfactory and badly played "NOT MUH PADME" bullshit in RoTS with the inane "we'll be able to save others and never die, Anakin, isn't that nice?" thing.


Nah, don't misunderstand me -- it was nowhere near that level of atrocity. 



> The fact that Luke started hating the Emperor, who was well aware of his thoughts and playing on his fears while pushing on him psychologically worked wonders.


It did. It's just, despite Vader and the Emperor's invitations, I never for one moment actually feared Luke would turn to the darkness.



> Where is the development in Revenge?


There is none. That's my point.


----------



## Alicia (Mar 15, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]VgICnbC2-_Y[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]JAbug3AhYmw[/YOUTUBE]

This still wins though


----------



## Forcer (Mar 15, 2014)

I like the prequels

Ep.I i just disliked the way Jar Jar talked, but i got used to it pretty fast and i don't think he got that much screen time to annoy me. When i watched it as a kid i found him funny.
I liked everything else in the movie.
Ep.II I found the romance forced, i think the different moments from the movie would had allowed for a proper and more natural friendship to Love relationship without having to have both of them in heat nonsensically from the very start. 
Also Anakin was always behaving like a kid whining, Padme didn't seem annoyed by it one bit, i thought it would be a turn off, also i think it was unnecessary, the different moments from the movie should provide a cool transition from a ok kid to a more dark kid without having him to be a disoriented kid all the time, specially after having spent 10 years with Obi Wan.
I liked everything else in the movie.
Ep.III i liked all of it

I am very very positive towards the prequel trilogy but i won't compare it to the original since its two very distinct decades in which they where made


----------



## Stunna (Mar 15, 2014)

Why does the difference in decade the respective trilogies were made make them incomparable?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 15, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Why does the difference in decade the respective trilogies were made make them incomparable?



My belief on that matter is that long-time fans of the franchise do not believe that the new films can match the considerable legacy of the original films, that they do not have the same tone and epicness of the original trilogy, and that such fans do not wish to admit that the original trilogy contains many of the flaws of which they accuse the prequel trilogy of having. While I myself have greater fondness for the original trilogy than I do for the prequel trilogy, I still am fond of the prequel trilogy, as well, and also enjoy all the films as a complete saga.

With that being said, I may have asked this before, but is it truly necessary to make another _Star Wars_ film? Why do the filmmakers which to make another film? The current saga at six episodes tells a complete story, from beginning to end, a story that contains much action and drama, one that has a feeling of completeness, and I believe that making another film will only lessen the emotional impact of the current ending of the saga as it is, now.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 15, 2014)

DemonDragonJ said:


> My belief on that matter is that long-time fans of the franchise do not believe that the new films can match the considerable legacy of the original films, that they do not have the same tone and epicness of the original trilogy, and that such fans do not wish to admit that the original trilogy contains many of the flaws of which they accuse the prequel trilogy of having.


The prequels could have easily matched the originals, or even surpassed. I just don't think they did, nor do I think the originals shared the same flaws (though they weren't flaw_less_ -- at least RotJ).



> With that being said, I may have asked this before, but is it truly necessary to make another _Star Wars_ film? Why do the filmmakers which to make another film? The current saga at six episodes tells a complete story, from beginning to end, a story that contains much action and drama, one that has a feeling of completeness, and I believe that making another film will only lessen the emotional impact of the current ending of the saga as it is, now.


----------



## dream (Mar 15, 2014)

> With that being said, I may have asked this before, but is it truly necessary to make another Star Wars film? Why do the filmmakers which to make another film?



No.  They are making another film(s) because Disney is a greedy company that wants to make a huge profit from the new films.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 16, 2014)

The story can be continued I say let it be.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 16, 2014)

Why not make a new Star Wars film. As far as I'm concerned getting pissed off with a new Star Wars film is almost like getting pissed off at a film set on Earth. Providing the cast is fresh, it shouldn't be a problem; the world is more than big enough.


----------



## Es (Mar 16, 2014)

>DDJ posting


----------



## Fang (Mar 16, 2014)

Preet is actually right. The entire reason why we're getting a new saga, a new "trilogy" is entirely because Disney has always been motivated by the lust of money. Say what you want about George Lucas, the man stuck fast by his principals after Episode III to not make any more movies about the main story involving the Skywalkers.  Disney has the opposite of the midas touch when it comes to developers as well; google it if you don't believe me, they kill companies like the black plague.

Hell the fuckers want to do annual spin-off films as well, like Kasdan's planned Fett centric one. They are going to milk Star Wars till the world won't give them a dime. 

This is the same reason why Disney thinks only about profit margins and merchandising to the point of locking an exclusive contract for video games solely with Electronic Arts; a company with such an awful reputation in the gaming industry they were voted two years in the row as the worst in the industry and pushes DLC hard. This is what the Episode III novelization called itself in the second half of the story: "The Long Night begins" for Star Wars fans.

And before anyone objects, Lucas Arts last major live-action propsition and project in the works since 2009 was Star Wars: Underworld, a 100 episode centric TV series that would focus on the time between the end of Revenge of the Sith and the start of A New Hope.


----------



## Es (Mar 16, 2014)

Velocity said:


> Wow Fang, such aggression over someone's opinion about a movie. You're _really_ defensive when it comes to Star Wars, aren't you? Reminds me of that rant you wrote when I said I didn't pay attention to the expanded universe stuff because I don't think it's canon.



That's because your opinion is incorrect therefore dumb


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 16, 2014)

Velocity said:


> Wow Fang, such aggression over someone's opinion about a movie. You're _really_ defensive when it comes to Star Wars, aren't you? Reminds me of that rant you wrote when I said I didn't pay attention to the expanded universe stuff because I don't think it's canon. Yikes dood, just chill out.
> 
> I prefer Revenge of the Sith over Return of the Jedi, which I think was the worst of the original trilogy. Nothing you say will change that, regardless of how much you write, and if you think that's reason enough to insult my intelligence and accuse me of being a "kid who gets caught on visual porn", then more power to you I guess. I ain't going to justify my taste in films to you.



that was actually very mild considering it's fang

there wasn't much "aggression" and it wasn't especially "defensive". it was pretty much all directly focused on the evidence and the argument. even the stuff aimed at you was based off conclusions about the films - visual porn etc.

what's defensive, rather, is you dragging in irrelevant ad hominem insinuations like:



> You're _really_ defensive when it comes to Star Wars, aren't you? Reminds me of that rant you wrote when I said I didn't pay attention to the expanded universe stuff because I don't think it's canon. Yikes dood, just chill out.



these are disingenuous and childish attempts to save face with a longer version of a "u mad" retort

0/10


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 16, 2014)

Velocity said:


> You're _really_ defensive when it comes to Star Wars, aren't you?


yes, yes he is


----------



## The Soldier (Mar 16, 2014)

so is this going to be a train wreck or not


----------



## Stunna (Mar 16, 2014)

Star Wars is worth being defensive about. 

And yes, the SW universe is big enough to make sequels. In the right hands, great ones. 

The odds are just against the project as is.


----------



## MCTDread (Mar 16, 2014)

I'm just excited to see the new films.  If they dont fuck it up.


----------



## Kuromaku (Mar 16, 2014)

I think the more important question is this: regardless of the buzz, will you see it in theaters?

For example, despite everything, I waited in line for TPM and ROTS, but skipped AOTC because I had other things going on and decided to wait for the DVD.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 16, 2014)

Yes, I will see it in theaters.


----------



## Fang (Mar 16, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> yes, yes he is



Still sore from the blog are we?


----------



## Forcer (Mar 16, 2014)

I'm definitely going to watch it on the theater, i can't possibly wait for it to come out on Blue Ray knowing its right there on a place next to me

I have to say when i 1st heard of a new movie i was secretly hoping for a Ep. IV to VI remake


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 16, 2014)

Es said:


> >DDJ posting



What do you mean by that? Why do you need to specifically point out when I post?



Fang said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, that is a very negative perspective to have. Why must you be so cynical and pessimistic about this situation? I believe that everyone should at least withhold judgment until the next film is released, and give the new film a chance before stating their opinions of it. Despite my belief that a new _Star Wars_ film is unnecessary, I am excited about it, and I believe that it has potential to be an awesome film. Disney's acquisition of Marvel has not had any apparent negative effect on the quality of Marvel's films since that acquisition, so I am confident that the quality of any films produced by Lucasfilm shall not suffer, either. I do admit that I am wary of the idea of more frequent productions of this franchise, since doing so would make it too commonplace and boring, but hopefully, such productions shall not bee too excessive or frequent.


----------



## Alicia (Mar 16, 2014)

yeah but disney also made that sub-par tron legacy movie and I'm afraid of SW meeting the same fate


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 16, 2014)

Daftvirgin said:


> yeah but disney also made that sub-par tron legacy movie and I'm afraid of SW meeting the same fate



I would not say that _Tron: Legacy_ was a poor film; it simply was not quite as groundbreaking and impressive for its time as was the original film, and most of the films in the Marvel Cinematic Universe have been very impressive, thus far, so I still have high hopes for this new _Star Wars_ film. Disney has been employing a _laissez-faire_ approach with Marvel's creative process, so I expect that they shall not interfere very much with Lucasfilm, as well.


----------



## MCTDread (Mar 17, 2014)

I'm positive on the new movies.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 17, 2014)

Hoping for the best, expecting the worst.


----------



## The Soldier (Mar 17, 2014)

I want the theatrical versions of the original Trilogy on Blu Ray


----------



## Stunna (Mar 17, 2014)

Don't we    all.


----------



## MCTDread (Mar 17, 2014)

Critically I have complaints with the Prequels but from a fans perspective I thought they were awesome.


----------



## Forcer (Mar 17, 2014)

Just came to finish my post from the other page

Ep.I 
Disliked the way Jar Jar talked, but got used to it pretty fast and don't think he got that much screen time to annoy me
Liked everything else in the movie.
Ep.II 
Disliked the unnecessary forced romanticism, it could had easily happened in a more natural way
Liked everything else in the movie.
Ep.III
Liked all of it
Ep.IV
Liked all of it
Ep.V
Liked all of it
Ep. VI
Disliked how easily the Ewoks where penetrating the stormtroopers amours and all that fight
Liked everything else


By 2025 i bet this 6 episodes will be remade

Was it said this new movie will have Luke and Leia on it?


----------



## Nuuskis (Mar 18, 2014)

Forcer said:


> Ep.III
> Liked all of it



Even the terrible dialogue in every scene with Natalie Portman?
You know, the "love has blinded you" crap.


----------



## Forcer (Mar 18, 2014)

Meh, its ok


----------



## Alicia (Mar 18, 2014)

leia was hot in Ep 5 and 6


----------



## The Soldier (Mar 18, 2014)

I was hoping Anikan would've killed Jar Jar during episode 3


----------



## Mider T (Mar 18, 2014)

VII to be set 30 years after VI.


----------



## Alicia (Mar 18, 2014)

what's the time span between ep 3 and 4? 20 years?


----------



## Stunna (Mar 18, 2014)

Yes, twenty years.


----------



## Alicia (Mar 18, 2014)

how old should ani be in ep 4 then?


----------



## Stunna (Mar 18, 2014)

Uh... I think forty-two?


----------



## Mider T (Mar 18, 2014)

It's 18 years, not 20.


----------



## Alicia (Mar 18, 2014)

Mider T said:


> It's 18 years, not 20.



yea alright smartass

what did you achieve with that post in your life?


----------



## Fang (Mar 18, 2014)

Daftvirgin said:


> how old should ani be in ep 4 then?



He was 23 years old in Episode III, mirroring Luke's age in Episode VI. 19 year timeskip to Episode IV, 3 year timeskip after the Battle of Yavin in Episode V. 1 year timeskip after the Battle of Hoth in Episode VI.

He was 42 in ANH, and died in RoTJ at 46 years old.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 18, 2014)

Daftvirgin said:


> yea alright smartass
> 
> what did you achieve with that post in your life?



...

Wanna talk about your day, champ?


----------



## Alicia (Mar 18, 2014)

I'm not wearing pants.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 18, 2014)

> *STAR WARS EPISODE VII Confirmed For May Shoot; Will Be Set 30 Years After ROTJ*
> 
> Disney and Lucasfilm have officially announced that principal photography on J.J. Abrams' Star Wars: Episode VII will commence May 2014 at London's historic Pinewood Studios. Along with this confirmation, Disney President Bob Iger casually dropped the following: _Star Wars Episode VII will take place 30 years after Return of the Jedi_, and will feature _"very familiar faces along with a trio of young leads"_ Now we pretty much knew this would be the case anyway, but it's nice to finally have it made official.
> 
> Unfortunately Iger didn't comment on any of the recent casting rumors we've had regarding those young leads (or indeed any other new characters) but on the animation front, he announced that we'd be getting a Cars 3 and a sequel to The Incredibles! That should please fans of that great flick. Anyway, what do you guys think of the Star Wars news? They kick off in May and apparently the only cast member they're willing to name is R2-D2.


----------



## MCTDread (Mar 19, 2014)

^ a sequel to The Incredibles  

A friend had thought what if the main villain is Darth Krayt? Cause they spoke about a villain similar to Vader  
I know he's in the EU far into the future but since everything after RoTJ is in question they can essentially move him up couldn't they?


----------



## Khyle (Mar 19, 2014)

It will probably be an entirely new villain.


----------



## Fang (Mar 19, 2014)

MCTDread said:


> ^ a sequel to The Incredibles
> 
> A friend had thought what if the main villain is Darth Krayt? Cause they spoke about a villain similar to Vader
> I know he's in the EU far into the future but since everything after RoTJ is in question they can essentially move him up couldn't they?



Krayt and Vader are nothing alike, design or personality wise. And what makes you even think they would use him? The villain is supposed to be an original character.


----------



## Wesley (Mar 19, 2014)

Khyle said:


> It will probably be an entirely new villain.



Who will die by being eaten by sharks.  Possibly the ones from Finding Nemo.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 19, 2014)

So, with this news, I shall presume that the main characters of the film may be Luke and/or Leia's children, since the Skywalker family is central to the events of the film saga. As for the villain, I shall imagine that it shall be a Sith lord of some form, since the Sith are as essential to the story as are the Jedi and the Skywalkers. And even if the main villain shall not be a Sith, the Sith must be involved in some way.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 19, 2014)

I honestly wouldn't mind if the Skywalkers and Sith didn't have anything to do with this new trilogy. As far as I'm concerned (and having only a rudimentary knowledge of the EU as well as being concerned only with the films for the most part) the Skywalker story is finished with Luke redeeming Anakin.

But there's no doubt a Skywalker will be in the spotlight and the Sith will be the villains because no one likes change.


----------



## Fang (Mar 19, 2014)

Not including the Skywalkers in a main film is tantamount to Disney shooting itself in the foot. Kind of like how the reception with Tron Legacy ended up being as a result. How Hamill if he's in the movie will portray Luke at his age and with his physical issues is beyond me unless they get a stand-in and use a fuck ton of CGI and body-doubles to help him.

No doubt the big bad with be a Sith Lord. Abrams isn't know for originality after all and Disney never likes to deviate from the orthodox. Probably have a Death Star III in the movie at some point too.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 19, 2014)

I dont mind the skywalkers being main characters in the movie and villains the  siths. I am interested to see what happens.


----------



## MCTDread (Mar 20, 2014)

^ It's better than rogue Imperial Moffs/Admirals 



Fang said:


> Krayt and Vader are nothing alike, design or personality wise. And what makes you even think they would use him? The villain is supposed to be an original character.



I said a friend thought of Darth Krayt. 


I had assumed they would use an existing villain and retcon him. Though it makes more sense to create an original villain. 

I'm gonna go ahead and predict they use the Galaxy Gun as the main super weapon in this new trilogy cause it's a helluva lot more threatening than the Death Star and not as broken as the Sun Crusher.


----------



## Nightblade (Mar 20, 2014)

I think Luke will be a mentor figure to the MC. And then he becomes one with the Force at the end of 7 and appears in future movies as a Force Ghost to guide the MC when he's lost.


----------



## Kuromaku (Mar 20, 2014)

That might work while continuing the motif set by having Obi-Wan, an important character in Eps 1-3 appear mostly as a spirit/mentor in the following episodes. Though for optional trolling, have Hayden reappear as Anakin's spirit. The rage would be glorious.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 20, 2014)

MCTDread said:


> ^ It's better than rogue Imperial Moffs/Admirals


On what basis?


----------



## Velocity (Mar 20, 2014)

If they were really intelligent, they'd use the Darth Caedus plot. It's a pretty good storyline and very focused on family, which makes it easier to relate to and empathise with - you'd have the nephew of Luke Skywalker turning Sith at the hands of an apprentice of Luke's father... You'd also create two antagonists, one for Luke to defeat and one for the central protagonists (the children of Luke and Leia) to.

Just because the EU exists in a separate universe to Lucas' doesn't mean they can't share events, planets and characters like they have in the past and this plotline is actually really strong. If they pace it well, Jacen's descent to the Dark Side would be much more believable than Anakin's and we'd actually feel sorry for him as he develops into a tragic hero who lost his way. Having his own sister kill him, too, would be an amazing resolution, especially if Luke's own son can't bring himself to kill his cousin, mentor and friend. Plus, they could have their own take on the whole thing - they only really need the core facts to remain the same, after all, so they could tell quite the different story. 

You wouldn't need the Yuuzhan Vong stuff, either. Just say that Luke and his wife were so busy and in such constant danger rebuilding the Jedi Order and cleaning up the mess left behind by Palpatine's Empire that Ben was left with his aunt and grew up with his cousins.

Even if they don't specifically go for that plot, they could work with it on some level. The Republic should still be finding its feet and the Jedi Order should still be in the process of rebuilding itself, so having Luke's own nephew slowly turn evil and stuff would be pretty awesome. It would also cause problems for Luke - he was supposed to have defeated the Sith once and for all and confidence in him would be understandably shaken if it was found out there were more Sith out there, allowing for political subplots and even an antagonist that isn't a physical threat at all.


----------



## MCTDread (Mar 20, 2014)

^  interesting.... As great as a story that was idk if Abrams will do that. The Prequels already did that with Anakin and Abrams would somewhat be doing the same thing. 

That and Jacen was created long before his fall to the dark side. Readers of the EU books almost grew up with this character and I feel if they just thrust this arc into the films it won't be as dramatic or saddening. Unless they manage to pull it off with just 3 films.


----------



## Fang (Mar 20, 2014)

Velocity said:


> Just because the EU exists in a separate universe to Lucas' doesn't mean they can't share events, planets and characters like they have in the past and this plotline is actually really strong.



Since when was EU separate from anything else in Star Wars by George Lucas?


----------



## MCTDread (Mar 20, 2014)

^ I think he's referring to the different levels of continuity. There's a chart of it I believe.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 20, 2014)

Velocity, I also like the idea of the story focusing on Jacen Solo and his transformation into Darth Caedus, but I also agree with MCTDread that such a story may seem to similar to Anakin's fall to the dark side, but, if it is executed well, it would make for an excellent story.

Is there any chance that Boba Fett may appear in the new films? He had only a minor role in the original trilogy, but is an immensely popular character in the expanded universe, so I would like to see him in a larger role in the films, as well.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 20, 2014)

Screw Boba Fett.


----------



## Fang (Mar 20, 2014)

MCTDread said:


> ^ I think he's referring to the different levels of continuity. There's a chart of it I believe.



There is only one continuity, you might be thinking of the canon levels. And in any case, GL has been involved with EU quite a lot. As well as borrowing entire settings, characters, themes, devices, and what have you from it.

>Coruscant created in TZ's Heir to the Empire trilogy; eucmenpolis ie cityscape covering planet and capital of the Old Republic, Galactic Empire, New Republic, and Galactic Alliance
>Republic lasting for over 1000 generations; ditto with the Jedi
>Bane created for setting up the Order of Sith Lords
>Telling NJO's chief editor Sue Rostini to kill off Anakin Solo instead of Jacen Solo due to the popularity and thematic represented in both grandfather and grandson
>Including Dash Rendar and the Outrider in SE version of Episode IV/A New Hope
>Hutts being hermaphroditic as species from AC Crispin's Han Solo Trilogy
>Durga the Hutt's father shown several times with the Hutt Cartel families in TCW
>Asaji Ventress and Grievous are both originally EU (CW series comics, novels, and cartoon series)
>Retconning the death of Quinlan Vos from the RoTS comic; originally created by Ostrander in the Republic: Clone Wars comic and mini-series tie-in
>^Also including him in the TCW series and mentioned by name in one of the deleted scenes of RoTS from the DVD/blu-ray
>Worked with James Luceno on Darth Plageuis novel and Sidious/Palpatine's background and origins story tied into that novel
>Worked with Matthew Stover, writing the entire prologue of Star Wars: Clone Wars - Shatterpoints novel
>Ditto again working closely with Matthew Stover on the Revenge of the Sith novelization; to the point of literally "deleting entire passages, rewriting words, and anything else" from Stover's own mouth and calling it the "raw uncut edition of Episode III's story"
>Talked about wanting to do a sequel to Return of the Jedi and claiming the Dark Empire graphic novel mini-series was something he wouldn't mind emulating
>Paralleled intentionally Anakin's execution and killing of Dooku with Luke's with Overlord Shimmra from The Unifying Force

There's more I can go on but the point is EU was "never" separate from George's universe. Fuck, even Maul's lightsaber staff/double-bladed lightsaber is a direct nod to Exar Kun creating that thing over 4000 years prior to the main story.


----------



## Alicia (Mar 20, 2014)

Boba Fett died in what I perceive as canon.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 20, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Screw Boba Fett.



Why do you say that? What do you not like about him?


----------



## Stunna (Mar 20, 2014)

What _do_ you like about him? All he does is stand around in admittedly cool armor and get knocked into the Sarlacc pit by a blind guy by accident. Sure, I get the mystery appeal behind him and stuff, because he's a cool looking bounty hunter who says little, but c'mon. He's not all that.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 20, 2014)

Fang said:


> Since when was EU separate from anything else in Star Wars by George Lucas?



George Lucas said himself that the EU was basically a parallel universe. He even admitted he doesn't read any EU stuff except when he comes up with characters and wants to see if their names have already been used. Theres a load of cited quotes on Wikipedia about it. As I recall, the films and The Clone Wars all takes place in the same universe but the Expanded Universe is it's own, separate, universe.



> "When I said [other people] could make their own Star Wars stories, we decided that, like Star Trek, we would have two universes: My universe and then this other one. They try to make their universe as consistent with mine as possible, but obviously they get enthusiastic and want to go off in other directions."
> 
> "There are two worlds here," explained Lucas. "There?s my world, which is the movies, and there?s this other world that has been created, which I say is the parallel universe?the licensing world of the books, games and comic books. They don?t intrude on my world, which is a select period of time, [but] they do intrude in between the movies. I don?t get too involved in the parallel universe."



So even though all that stuff with Jacen happened in another universe, it doesn't mean it can't happen on some level in the movie universe.


----------



## Fang (Mar 20, 2014)

Velocity said:


> George Lucas said himself that the EU was basically a parallel universe.



George Lucas also severely contradicts himself several times and is not nor ever was in charge of canon or continuity in Star Wars, even before Disney bought his company.



> He even admitted he doesn't read any EU stuff except when he comes up with characters and wants to see if their names have already been used.



Except that's wrong. He wrote the prologue of Shatterpoints, was involved heavily in the NJO series novels, and talks about wanting to at one point adapt the Dark Empire graphic novel mini-series into theatrical sequel to the Original Trilogy. 

Lucas was also heavily involved in TCW, which flagrantly uses lots of other plot points, characters, species, and planets from the rest of EU. Hell, Lowbacca, Chewie's nephew and the second canon Wookiee Jedi/Force-User in the franchise was deemed by Lucas to be the only one.

Then later on he adds another Wookiee Jedi padawan in season 5's start. Fuck, I even explained he even enjoyed reading the Republic and Republic tie-in Clone Wars comic series to the point of retconning Quinlan Vos' death in the RoTS comic adaption since he loved the character and latter also asked Filoni to include him in the TCW series with Obi-Wan.



> Theres a load of cited quotes on Wikipedia about it.



There is as many that contradict himself on EU as well. Such as Anakin's scar from one of the novels being integrated into Genny's cartoon series from Ventress, carried over into RoTS film. Windu clearly uses Shatterpoints in TCW, Grievous' lung damage from Laybrinth of Evil, RoTS' direct prologue story, etc... 

And regardless, his actions speak louder then his words, which indicates otherwise regarding EU.



> As I recall, the films and The Clone Wars all takes place in the same universe but the Expanded Universe is it's own, separate, universe.



Cherrypicking. Anything that isn't the six live-action films from the two main trilogies or the novelizations of said films are part of the Expanded Universe. Both Clone Wars TV shows, CGI and Genny's animated series, are EU. They are not "separate". Again: the only person who actually validates or regulates Star Wars continuity and canon was Leland Chee, not George Lucas.

Unless you want to explain why George Lucas was involved to the point in the New Jedi Order novel series to the point of being named Executive Editor and demanding that Anakin Solo get killed off and protecting Jacen Solo as making him the main protagonist? Would you care to explain why its a "separate" universe then?



> So even though all that stuff with Jacen happened in another universe, it doesn't mean it can't happen on some level in the movie universe.



It did not happen in "another" universe. Its the same canon, the same universe, and the same continuity.


----------



## Es (Mar 20, 2014)

INb4 Velocity has another meltdown at Fang for merely laying down common knowledge known to anyone familiar with Star Wars 

Again


----------



## Burke (Mar 21, 2014)

wh-what are you guys doing in here


----------



## Velocity (Mar 21, 2014)

Fang said:


> George Lucas also severely contradicts himself several times and is not nor ever was in charge of canon or continuity in Star Wars, even before Disney bought his company.



I'm going to stop you right there. Are you seriously trying to assume that the creator of Star Wars is not allowed to decide what is canon and what is not? 'Cause that's complete nonsense. I don't give a damn about committees or Holocrons or "continuity editors" like Leland Chee or Allan Kausch. It doesn't matter if he contradicts himself several times, what Lucas says is Word of God and anything he says supercedes anything he said before and definitely supercedes anything said by anyone that works for him, regardless of the capacity they do so. If he says that his works and the EU works are like two separate universes that often overlap in names, places and events, then that's the state of the canon. He's allowed to change his mind because it's his franchise and his work and the only reason there's a continuity editor in the first place is so Lucas can cherry pick the ideas he actually likes and wants to use.

Geeze... I've heard of blatant disrespect for the creator of a work but this is ridiculous. You're so fixated on trying to put licenced fanfiction on the same level as the works by Lucas himself that you'd even go so far as to say he's wrong and you're right! You don't seem to realise that the only reason that fanfiction was even licenced in the first place was because it was an obvious cash cow. Just because Lucas shows interest in a few projects here and there doesn't mean anything in the grand scheme of things and if he wants to use the names of planets, characters and events from the expanded universe in his own work he's more than welcome to because every damn piece of EU content is legally his to do with as he wants.

While the general consensus seems to be that it's up to each of us to decide whether we believe the EU is canon or not, honestly it just seems to be executives trying to pander to people like you so you'll keep buying the glorified fanfiction. I mean, shit, we can't have you guys deciding you don't want to buy the new books because they're not canon any more. How would they ever get the money together to keep the booze stocked up at Skywalker Ranch if you don't buy that stuff?


----------



## Es (Mar 21, 2014)

>Fanfiction
>Official work approved by the company


----------



## Gunners (Mar 21, 2014)

Velocity is correct. From a business point of view it makes sense to throw the diehard fans a bone; no one in their right mind would fail to address the source of income lost from individuals too obsessed with canonicity. Ultimately though, George Lucas is god of the world he is created, and now it is Disney. To dismiss his statements is the height of arrogance and denial; Star Wars is not your creation.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Mar 21, 2014)

Velocity said:


> I don't give a damn about committees or Holocrons or "continuity editors" like Leland Chee or Allan Kausch.



CHEE: "GL is certainly not bound by the EU, though he's certainly open to using things created in it (Aayla Secura and the Coruscant name, for example). *On the other hand, the quote you provide makes it sound like the EU is separate from George's vision of the Star Wars universe. It is not. The EU must follow certain tenets set by George through the films and other guidelines that he provides outside of the films."*



Es said:


> >Fanfiction
> >Official work approved by the company



> Keeper of the Holocron
> Keeps track of continuity in Star Wars
> Doesnt care

iori1


----------



## Es (Mar 21, 2014)

Gunners said:


> Velocity is correct. From a business point of view it makes sense to throw the diehard fans a bone; no one in their right mind would fail to address the source of income lost from individuals too obsessed with canonicity. Ultimately though, George Lucas is god of the world he is created, and now it is Disney. To dismiss his statements is the height of arrogance and denial; Star Wars is not your creation.



Gunners she's using fucking out of context statements from Wikipedia and it has been stated before the EU follows GL's guidelines.

There is no way she has a clue about what she is talking about


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 21, 2014)

Velocity said:


> I'm going to stop you right there. Are you seriously trying to assume that the creator of Star Wars is not allowed to decide what is canon and what is not? 'Cause that's complete nonsense. I don't give a damn about committees or Holocrons or "continuity editors" like Leland Chee or Allan Kausch. It doesn't matter if he contradicts himself several times, what Lucas says is Word of God and anything he says supercedes anything he said before and definitely supercedes anything said by anyone that works for him, regardless of the capacity they do so. If he says that his works and the EU works are like two separate universes that often overlap in names, places and events, then that's the state of the canon. He's allowed to change his mind because it's his franchise and his work and the only reason there's a continuity editor in the first place is so Lucas can cherry pick the ideas he actually likes and wants to use.
> 
> Geeze... I've heard of blatant disrespect for the creator of a work but this is ridiculous. You're so fixated on trying to put licenced fanfiction on the same level as the works by Lucas himself that you'd even go so far as to say he's wrong and you're right! You don't seem to realise that the only reason that fanfiction was even licenced in the first place was because it was an obvious cash cow. Just because Lucas shows interest in a few projects here and there doesn't mean anything in the grand scheme of things and if he wants to use the names of planets, characters and events from the expanded universe in his own work he's more than welcome to because every damn piece of EU content is legally his to do with as he wants.
> 
> While the general consensus seems to be that it's up to each of us to decide whether we believe the EU is canon or not, honestly it just seems to be executives trying to pander to people like you so you'll keep buying the glorified fanfiction. I mean, shit, we can't have you guys deciding you don't want to buy the new books because they're not canon any more. How would they ever get the money together to keep the booze stocked up at Skywalker Ranch if you don't buy that stuff?



Hey!

Guess what!

This whole conversation is dumb.

The Star Wars Story Group, which is currently deciding what is and is not Star Wars Canon, is currently up in the air. We don't have any hard information yet about what is going to make the cut and what isn't. The whole "levels of continuity" thing is being done away with. Soon everything will either be canon or will not be canon.

Some of the material currently in the EU will still be canon when this process is over.

Have patience, the answers to these questions will come in time.


----------



## Fang (Mar 21, 2014)

Velocity said:


> I'm going to stop you right there. Are you seriously trying to assume that the creator of Star Wars is not allowed to decide what is canon and what is not?



Yes.

Why do you think Chee's job is Keeper of the Holocron? He takes care of continuity, canon, and legality of Star Wars licensed works. Not George Lucas. Never George Lucas.



> Cause that's complete nonsense. I don't give a damn about committees or Holocrons or "continuity editors" like Leland Chee or Allan Kausch.



So basically you DO prove my point about cherrypicking. Your happy to pick up quotes that contradict themselves from Lucas, as well as his actions. But the same source that tells you Lucas isn't in charge of Star Wars canon, which in fact he NEVER was, and you throw a tantrum when proven wrong?

Cute.



> *snip*



In other words, you are backpedaling.

>get proven wrong
>nuh uh its licensed fanfiction!

Go tell James Luceno and Matthew Stover they write fanfiction of the Star Wars universe. Go make this argument on Force.net boards, you are only going to further embarass yourself by being this thickheaded on the topic at hand.



			
				Leland Chee said:
			
		

> EU + Films = Continuity.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Mar 21, 2014)

strongarm85 said:


> The Star Wars Story Group, which is currently deciding what is and is not Star Wars Canon, is currently up in the air. We don't have any hard information yet about what is going to make the cut and what isn't. The whole "levels of continuity" thing is being done away with. Soon everything will either be canon or will not be canon.
> 
> Some of the material currently in the EU will still be canon when this process is over.
> 
> Have patience, the answers to these questions will come in time.



Exactly

But you know how salty some ppl are and how they jump the gun


----------



## Fang (Mar 21, 2014)

Gunners said:


> Velocity is correct. From a business point of view it makes sense to throw the diehard fans a bone; no one in their right mind would fail to address the source of income lost from individuals too obsessed with canonicity. Ultimately though, George Lucas is god of the world he is created, and now it is Disney. To dismiss his statements is the height of arrogance and denial; Star Wars is not your creation.



Except he isn't. Google Leland Chee, Lucas has never been in charge of regulating Star Wars canon. Not even before Disney purchased Lucas Arts, and for that same reason the Star Wars Story Group includes Leland Chee as the head of the committee deciding Star Wars canon.

Lucas' sole job was creating, not maintaining anything in regards to Star Wars canon. And as of now, we know nothing of their decision or policies and current EU is still canon. That's all that matters.

So no, Velocity isn't correct on anything here.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 21, 2014)

If anything EU should be MORE canon, this is going to be following the adventures of luke right?
Integrate that shit. Go full on marvel.


----------



## Fang (Mar 21, 2014)

Also Episode VII is set at 34 ABY, or 30 years after the Battle of Endor in Return of the Jedi. So we'd still have up to NJO and the Dark Nest Trilogy.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Mar 21, 2014)

> It doesn't matter if he contradicts himself several times, what Lucas says is Word of God* and anything he says supercedes anything he said before* and definitely supercedes anything said by anyone that works for him, regardless of the capacity they do so. If he says that his works and the EU works are like two separate universes that often overlap in names, places and events, then that's the state of the canon. He's allowed to change his mind because it's his franchise and his work and the only reason there's a continuity editor in the first place is so Lucas can cherry pick the ideas he actually likes and wants to use.



So basically you just gave the argument away?His recent stuff like editing the ROTS novel line by line as per Matthew Stover or James Luceno being forced to work under guidelines Lucas laid out directly(Plagueis's species and how he must die were something Luceno could not deviate from) and indirectly(through his right hand man various info given) or Lucas saying TCW is as canon as the movies aka an expanded universe work or stuff in the original Clone Wars appearing in ROTS?

Lucas is word of god but apparantly only counts if it supports your point. Yet when others do the same you seem to not like it. You admit recent stuff>older stuff yet use older stuff. Recent stuff does not support your argument for the record. 



> I don't give a damn about committees or Holocrons or "continuity editors" like Leland Chee or Allan Kausch.



You don't give a damn about people Lucas put in charge to maintain consistency between films+EU who handle the material?Nevermind the fact levels of canon mean they are all canon but some canon override the rest in continuity errors(N is the only one non canon). I mean during TCW's Escape from the Citadel a certain Jedi Master/Council member was killed, this required retcons to be made for older stuff, awful lot of effort for something non canon. Prequels contradict the original trilogy too(incidently EU was used to try and reconcile those differences).

It seems you're cherry picking, contradicting yourself and ignoring everything you don't like.

Currently: They are sorting out what is and what is not canon. They have eliminated levels of canon all together. We'll have to wait on this. But yes some of the EU will still be canon and some not. Why do you think they are doing this whole sorting out if only the movies+TCW were canon?

But not turning this into 5+ pages of EU being canon or not.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 21, 2014)

strongarm85 said:


> Hey!
> 
> Guess what!
> 
> ...


true, but one of the members of this very group already spilled/hinted as to what will be canon

but waiting is always good 







> Star Wars Story Group includes Leland Chee as the head of the committee


now I would love to see the source for this  (meaning whether he is the head of this group or if it even has a head)


----------



## Velocity (Mar 21, 2014)

Es said:


> >Fanfiction
> >Official work approved by the company



Fanfiction is by the very definition itself "fiction created by the fans rather than the original creator". There's nothing wrong with fanfiction and if a company is willing to pay for well-written fanfiction then there's no reason at all not to jump at the chance. By the same virtue, if people will buy well-written fanfiction then there's no reason for LucasFilm not to keep contracting and selling the stuff. It's the fans of the fanfiction itself that are causing the problems with all this "what is canon and what isn't" nonsense. Casual fans such as myself are happy to simply say "the films and the other stuff are separate entities". It's the other fans that get all insulted and aggressive when you dare insult their expanded universe material by even implying it doesn't take place in the same universe as the films, even though Lucas himself has supported this idea.

I mean, I'm a big fan of Karen Miller but it doesn't change the fact that her Star Wars novels set during the Clone Wars are basically fanfiction she got paid to write. There's a big difference between unaffiliated writers having their work published by LucasBooks and employees of LucasFilms itself working on episodes of The Clone Wars or on scenes during the films. She isn't an employee of LucasFilms and she never has been - she was basically a freelancer contracted for three books.

So "all that matters", as Fang put it, is that if it ain't written or supervised by Lucas or the writers of The Clone Wars themselves, it's fanfiction. It doesn't matter if it's "approved" by LucasFilm because they'll approve anything that will sell - that approval is worth about as much as Nintendo's Seal of Approval and all that basically amounted to was "we aren't embarrassed by what you've sent us so we're okay with making money off it".

But I digress... We're really getting off topic here. My original point was that I actually think Lucas should use the Jacen Solo material. He should give it his own twist and make it his own thing, but having the nephew of Luke Skywalker undergo a better paced descent to the Dark Side encouraged by an apprentice of Luke's father is really good and something they should definitely explore. You want characters you can relate to and that sort of family conflict would be perfect to get us actually caring about these characters, which is arguably the biggest flaw of the prequel trilogy and one of the strengths of the original trilogy.


----------



## Es (Mar 21, 2014)

Velocity said:


> Fanfiction is by the very definition itself "fiction created by the fans rather than the original creator". There's nothing wrong with fanfiction and if a company is willing to pay for well-written fanfiction then there's no reason at all not to jump at the chance. By the same virtue, if people will buy well-written fanfiction then there's no reason for LucasFilm not to keep contracting and selling the stuff. It's the fans of the fanfiction itself that are causing the problems with all this "what is canon and what isn't" nonsense. Casual fans such as myself are happy to simply say "the films and the other stuff are separate entities". It's the other fans that get all insulted and aggressive when you dare insult their expanded universe material by even implying it doesn't take place in the same universe as the films, even though Lucas himself has supported this idea.
> 
> I mean, I'm a big fan of Karen Miller but it doesn't change the fact that her Star Wars novels set during the Clone Wars are basically fanfiction she got paid to write. There's a big difference between unaffiliated writers having their work published by LucasBooks and employees of LucasFilms itself working on episodes of The Clone Wars or on scenes during the films. She isn't an employee of LucasFilms and she never has been - she was basically a freelancer contracted for three books.
> 
> So "all that matters", as Fang put it, is that if it ain't written or supervised by Lucas or the writers of The Clone Wars themselves, it's fanfiction. It doesn't matter if it's "approved" by LucasFilm because they'll approve anything that will sell - that approval is worth about as much as Nintendo's Seal of Approval and all that basically amounted to was "we aren't embarrassed by what you've sent us so we're okay with making money off it".





We're not getting offended. We're saying you are totally wrong and it shows by your asinine definition of fanfiction


----------



## Fang (Mar 21, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> true, but one of the members of this very group already spilled/hinted as to what will be canon
> 
> but waiting is always good
> 
> ...



>guy asking for source is the same guy who used a troll/fake account from tumblr on Paul Hildago to try to invalidate EU

top kek


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 21, 2014)

so no source then ? 

right


----------



## Fang (Mar 21, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> so no source then ?
> 
> right



>no defense





>Still Keeper of the Holocron



Velocity said:


> *snip*



I'm seeing a whole lot of avoiding proof, badly styled deflections, and non-sequiters here. Face it, you have no idea what your talking about, have little knowledge or awareness when it comes to SW canon and continuity policies and are arguing from some weird whimsical belief then actual fact.

The honest fact you don't even know the difference between fanon and official licensed products as actually really frightening.

You can keep having more meltdowns over this, it isn't changing anything. Star Wars canon > Your head canon.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 21, 2014)

ah, so you think _keeper of the holocron_ means _head of Story Group committee_ ? I see


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Mar 21, 2014)

> Lucasfilm storyteam
> Chee still Keeper of the Holocron

Checkmate, go home Velo


----------



## Fang (Mar 21, 2014)

Its more hilarious when someone thinks a guy in charge of interactions between the Story Group team and Lucas Arts is somehow equivalent to a guy whose whole position is maintaining, regulating, and filtering canon and continuity. 

>communications manager = canon keeper now


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 21, 2014)

Fang still living in pre-Disney days  must be nice


----------



## Fang (Mar 21, 2014)

You aren't very good at this. Anyway, thanks for the concession seeing as you down to your MO of awfully worded one-liners as much as Velocity is spouting nonsense about SW canon.

Cool.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 21, 2014)

flutter, that is just sad.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 21, 2014)

@ Fang  I just wanted to know if all that stuff you say is based off of some official sources/statements etc. (who knows, could be) or it's just your personal interpretation 


got my answer now


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 21, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> flutter, that is just sad.


this thread has been pretty sad lately 

fits my ava well


----------



## Fang (Mar 21, 2014)

>personal interruption 

Funny way of trying to describe fact, badly unsubtle attempt at poisoning the well either way though.

Like I said earlier, low tier baiting.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 21, 2014)

Flutter is the cheerleader no one pays attention to.


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 21, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> @ Fang  I just wanted to know if all that stuff you say is based off of some official sources/statements etc. (who knows, could be) or it's just your personal interpretation
> 
> 
> got my answer now



The answer is what is and isn't Canon in Star Wars is about to get much less complicated in the course of the next year or two.

Claims that Leeland Chee isn't in charge of what is and isn't canon for the series is baseless accusations though because the fact that Leeland Chee is in charge of Star Wars Continuity has been established for years now and only people who are ignorant of that fact, or stubborn mouthbreathers, would disagree with that fact.

Also, it's important to realize that Star Wars was a Collaborative Effort. The original films were based on George Lucas' vision, but it required the work of many, and many concessions on George's part, to make the original Trilogy as well as it ended up.

If you want an example of this, look no further than how terrible "The Star Wars" has ended up. In case you haven't caught it at this point, The Star Wars is a Comic Book currently being produced by Dark Horse Comics which is based on the original 1st Draft for Star Wars.

It is Terribad! 

Imagine the original trilogy, but packed full of the worst scenes from the Prequels.


----------



## MCTDread (Mar 22, 2014)

Anyone still think these new films could be the Thrawn Trilogy?


----------



## Jagger (Mar 22, 2014)

Velocity said:


> Fanfiction is by the very definition itself "fiction created by the fans rather than the original creator". There's nothing wrong with fanfiction and if a company is willing to pay for well-written fanfiction then there's no reason at all not to jump at the chance. By the same virtue, if people will buy well-written fanfiction then there's no reason for LucasFilm not to keep contracting and selling the stuff. It's the fans of the fanfiction itself that are causing the problems with all this "what is canon and what isn't" nonsense. Casual fans such as myself are happy to simply say "the films and the other stuff are separate entities". It's the other fans that get all insulted and aggressive when you dare insult their expanded universe material by even implying it doesn't take place in the same universe as the films, even though Lucas himself has supported this idea.
> 
> I mean, I'm a big fan of Karen Miller but it doesn't change the fact that her Star Wars novels set during the Clone Wars are basically fanfiction she got paid to write. There's a big difference between unaffiliated writers having their work published by LucasBooks and employees of LucasFilms itself working on episodes of The Clone Wars or on scenes during the films. She isn't an employee of LucasFilms and she never has been - she was basically a freelancer contracted for three books.
> 
> ...


Fang, stop, you're going to make Velocity break his own keyboard.


----------



## teddy (Mar 22, 2014)

Velocity is a girl


----------



## MCTDread (Mar 22, 2014)

Wonder if Tenel Ka will be in the movies.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 23, 2014)

I have often wondered about the _Star Wars_ universe: how is it that nearly every planet has gravity and an atmosphere that most living creatures find comfortable and ideal? Is that simply an issue where the audience needs to employ willing suspension of disbelief?


----------



## Mider T (Mar 23, 2014)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I have often wondered about the _Star Wars_ universe: how is it that nearly every planet has gravity and an atmosphere that most living creatures find comfortable and ideal? Is that simply an issue where the audience needs to employ willing suspension of disbelief?



Not every planet, not even close.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 23, 2014)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I have often wondered about the _Star Wars_ universe: how is it that nearly every planet has gravity and an atmosphere that most living creatures find comfortable and ideal? Is that simply an issue where the audience needs to employ willing suspension of disbelief?



1) Not all of the planets have an atmosphere suitable for living creatures; Mustafar springs to my mind. You should perhaps consider the possibility that they have the technology to make use of the environment. 

2) You should perhaps use some common sense. If the series follows living beings, you're not exactly going to see planets that cannot support living characters, because there would be no living characters on the planet.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 24, 2014)

there are millions of planets in a galaxy...there are 2 maybe 3 dozen named ones that have appeared in the entirety of Star Wars fiction? this doesn't need explaining.


----------



## Khyle (Mar 24, 2014)

From the wookieepedia



> There were approximately 400 billion stars, and around 180 billion of these had planets that could support life. Ten percent of those planets developed life, while sentient life developed in 1/1,000 of those (about 20 million). Factoring in the output of heat and light needed for an advanced civilization to form, there were 7.1 billion truly habitable stars within the Galaxy, and about 3.2 billion habitable star systems. However, it was estimated that about one billion of those systems were actually populated.


----------



## tari101190 (Mar 24, 2014)

This is just a story. There's no point wondering if it makes sense that the story is set on so many habitable planets.

Realistically, even at light speed wouldn't it take like 100,000 years just to travel across our own galaxy? Even if there were billions of habitable planets within one galaxy, even at light speed, they couldn't reach them all in a lifetime.

It's science fiction so just forget about it.


----------



## Alicia (Mar 24, 2014)

its fantasy sci-fi, not realistic sci-fi


----------



## Gunners (Mar 24, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> This is just a story. There's no point wondering if it makes sense that the story is set on so many habitable planets.
> 
> Realistically, even at light speed wouldn't it take like 100,000 years just to travel across our own galaxy? Even if there were billions of habitable planets within one galaxy, even at light speed, they couldn't reach them all in a lifetime.
> 
> It's science fiction so just forget about it.


They use hyperdrives to move at speeds far above light.


----------



## tari101190 (Mar 24, 2014)

Gunners said:


> They use hyperdrives to move at speeds far above light.


Thanks for the update...???

I said even at light speed it's impossible to travel that fast. You say they use hyperdrives to move faster than light. Obviously I know they have something fantastical to allow them to move faster than light, but the fact that they need something so ridiculous shows how far from reality it is and so we shouldn't even discuss how it's possible to travel that fast with something like a hyperdrive, yet you bring up hyperdrives like it's an actual explanation. Oh my god.

Anyway, 'new' info about what does and does not count.

Link removed

Still waiting for an official word from Disney, but these updates make it sound like the EU doesn't count. Shocker. But they say they will pick and choose and copy some things and change around the names.


----------



## Alicia (Mar 24, 2014)

anybody else excited for the next Star Wars Battlefront?


----------



## Gunners (Mar 24, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> Thanks for the update...???
> 
> I said even at light speed it's impossible to travel that fast. You say they use hyperdrives to move faster than light. Obviously I know they have something fantastical to allow them to move faster than light, but the fact that they need something so ridiculous shows how far from reality it is and so we shouldn't even discuss how it's possible to travel that fast with something like a hyperdrive, yet you bring up hyperdrives like it's an actual explanation. Oh my god.
> 
> ...



Maybe you should be more selective with your choice of words in the future. ''Even if they were travelling at light speed'' [what you said] implies that at most they were hitting the speed of light, so it was necessary for me to tell you that they move a lot faster than that.


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 24, 2014)

Daftvirgin said:


> its fantasy sci-fi, not realistic sci-fi



Even fantasy has some rules by which they function.

I'm guessing the number of planets on which humans can survive are very few in a galaxy since even our own planet never had a consistent ammount of oxygen or climat, heck if we go back to the Carboniferous period we'll become blind because of the extra oxygen levels.
I have always been bothered that most alien species in the SW universe are not only humanoid but eat, drink and breathe like us, there are so many different types of organisms on our planet so it's nearly impossible that there won't be a bigger variety of shapes and forms around the galaxy.


----------



## Fang (Mar 24, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> Link removed
> 
> Still waiting for an official word from Disney, but these updates make it sound like the EU doesn't count. Shocker. But they say they will pick and choose and copy some things and change around the names.



That Paul Hildago tweeter message was from a fake account, the statement isn't valid for shit. 

Also directly contradicts Leland Chee's statement about cohesively putting everything under one "canon" hierarchy. Nothing has decanonized EU yet and taking information from third-party sources who aren't affiliated with Lucas Arts like this fanon site is not a good idea.

Notice how they ignore the fake account being suspended and later deleted yet post the screencap of "Hildago's" claim that EU isn't canon still? Fishy fishy. Also the shit with Hasbro doesn't even have citations, sources, or linked articles to either Lucas Arts or Hasbro.


----------



## Alicia (Mar 25, 2014)

Star Wars Disney version


----------



## MCTDread (Mar 26, 2014)

Posting this here for the helluva it 
http://news.yahoo.com/star-wars-plot-revealed-094500060--politics.html


----------



## Fang (Mar 26, 2014)

There are so many things wrong factually with that news article I'm not really sure if its honestly valid.

>Jaina
>married to Jag in Legacy
>rebuilding the "fallen Empire"


----------



## MCTDread (Mar 28, 2014)

So the films begins filming in May and I guess we patiently wait to hear who the cast is the following weeks.

I still hope that Obi Wan Kenobi daughter/granddaughter thing is a rumor. It would just make no sense to have a character like that.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 6, 2014)

So it's on.



> *Confirmed: STAR WARS: EPISODE VII Is Already Filming; Most Of Main Cast "In Place"*[/B]
> 
> While chatting to The Hollywood Reporter, Disney chief Alan Horn confirmed that filming has already begun for Star Wars: Episode VII. _"We're actually shooting some of it now"_ he said. _"We're up against it. But also it's the screenplay, because it has to be? You know, this is 'Episode VII', so there's IV, V, VI, and this is VII, so it takes off where VI left off, and where VI left off is 35 years ago."_. He also reveals that the script is finally ready after several rewrites. Horn does not mention Cairo as the location, but I'd say it's a safe bet that Jedi News were accurate with their scoop. But what about casting? Other than pretty much every actor under 40 in Hollywood being rumored to have read for a role, aside from Girls actor Adam Driver, we haven't had any solid word or official announcements. But, they may not be very far away as Horn states that _?we have a lot of them [in place], we?re just not completely done yet.?_ Keep an eye on CBM for any further announcements. Personally I feel a press release isn't far away.


----------



## Fang (Apr 6, 2014)

So they changed it from 30 years post-RoTJ to now 35 years post-RoTJ?


----------



## Wesley (Apr 6, 2014)

Fang said:


> So they changed it from 30 years post-RoTJ to now 35 years post-RoTJ?



The OT cast have aged *terribly.*


----------



## Atlas (Apr 6, 2014)

Well, hope we get cast announcements by May 4th.


----------



## MCTDread (Apr 7, 2014)

Surprised really the only character "officially" returning is R2-D2.

I know the original OT are coming back but nothing official yet I think.


----------



## Lord Stark (Apr 7, 2014)

This is not the badass Grand Master I wanted to see


----------



## Nuuskis (Apr 7, 2014)

Lord Stark said:


> This is not the badass Grand Master I wanted to see



You do know that if the actor is out of shape, they go to gym for the role right? He would probably play the same kind of role Alec Guinness did aswell, so obviously he wouldn't do any fancy lightsaber tricks I think.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 7, 2014)

Not wanting Hamill to reprise his role because he's old and fat is missing the point of what makes a good Jedi.


----------



## Wesley (Apr 7, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Not wanting Hamill to reprise his role because he's old and fat is missing the point of what makes a good Jedi.



Most Jedi maintain personal fittness.  Sithlords on the other hand...


----------



## Fang (Apr 7, 2014)

Lord Stark said:


> This is not the badass Grand Master I wanted to see



He was in a major car accident during the production of Episode IV back in 1977. And he was actually in pretty good shape up to like 2008 or 2009.


----------



## Pseudo (Apr 7, 2014)

Maybe the franchise will finally have decent film to its name. Episode 3 was close but no cigar.


----------



## Fang (Apr 7, 2014)

ITT: Shitposting and low level bait.


----------



## MCTDread (Apr 8, 2014)

The years have not been kind to you Mr. Hamill


----------



## RAGING BONER (Apr 8, 2014)

he looks more like Darth Baras than Master Skywalker...


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 8, 2014)

He's just a Jolly Jedi, kinda like Santa Claus without the badass beard.


----------



## MCTDread (Apr 8, 2014)

I can see why it's 30 years Post RoTJ


----------



## Burke (Apr 8, 2014)

Actors often go through body transformations for roles.
I dont doubt hamill will shed alot for _this_ role


----------



## Nightblade (Apr 8, 2014)

He's a bajillion years old, he might die trying to get in shape.


----------



## Fang (Apr 8, 2014)

He's in his late 50s, Ford is like almost a decade older then Hamill. Again, it has more to do with the bad car accident he was involved with in the late post-production of Episode IV then really him getting out of shape.

They'll probably use CGI and body-doubles worse comes to worse. Hamill is a VERY acclaimed voice actor.



> In September 2013, Robert Englund, actor and longtime friend of Mark Hamill, said that Hamill was currently working out in the gym. Englund stated "Mark now - they’ve got Mark in the gym, because Mark’s coming back as Luke Skywalker. They’ve got him doing his sit-ups." It was previously reported that both Hamill and Fisher had been assigned nutritionists and personal trainers to work with ahead of production.



Also that image is out-dated so who knows how Mark looks now, six/seven months later.


----------



## MCTDread (Apr 9, 2014)

I know Peter Mayhew is up there in years and may need a body double too. And Anthony Daniels. The guys like the oldest in the group right?


----------



## The Soldier (Apr 9, 2014)

Peter Mayhew just confirmed he will be playing Chewie


----------



## The Soldier (Apr 9, 2014)

best moment at being evil

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PYJFzOzpwHo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MCTDread (Apr 11, 2014)

^ Kinda interesting  I wonder what'll bring them back there. 

Hopefully they'll show Bea Arthur getting her Cantina back open.


----------



## Kuromaku (Apr 26, 2014)

on the films and the preexisting EU material.



> Earlier today, Lucasfilm released an official announcement addressing the future of the Expanded Universe and how that will impact new Star Wars entertainment. Explained Lucasfilm President Kathleen Kennedy, "We're set to bring Star Wars back to the big screen and continue the adventure through games, books, comics and new formats that are just emerging. This future of interconnected storytelling will allow fans to explore this galaxy in deeper ways than ever before."
> 
> As for how this will play into the new Star Wars trilogy, the press release added, "In order to give maximum creative freedom to the filmmakers and also preserve an element of surprise and discovery for the audience, Star Wars: Episodes VII-IX will not tell the same story told in the post-Return of the Jedi Expanded Universe. While the universe that readers knew is changing, it is not being discarded."
> 
> ...


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 26, 2014)

Fuck Disney


----------



## random user (Apr 26, 2014)

> Lucasfilm also clarified that only the six previous Star Wars films and Star Wars: The Clone Wars should be considered canon as far as previously released material


>implying prequels are considered canon


----------



## Fang (Apr 26, 2014)

Only on post-RoTJ EU. 

Though its still a shame that stories written by Stover, Alliston (he just fucked died like a month ago you heartless corporate whores), Luceno, Salvatore, and Zahn are now non-canon. No more Solo kids? No more Mara Jade, Thrawn, Noghri, C'boath, or Talon Karrde? The legendary novel series like Heir to the Empire, New Jedi Order, and Rouge/Wraith books are gone with the wind as well.

Huge emotional knockout for long time EU fans. I swear to god Leland Chee has no soul for allowing this.


----------



## tari101190 (Apr 26, 2014)

Not surprising at all.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 26, 2014)

it's *all* gone




literally only the 6 films and The Clone Wars are left as canon right now


----------



## Alicia (Apr 26, 2014)

none of that EU BS anymore


----------



## Stunna (Apr 26, 2014)

I don't see how this is something to really celebrate.

And The Clone Wars is canon but not Clone Wars?


----------



## Gunners (Apr 26, 2014)

That being said, I can understand Disney's decision. You don't invest billions in a product, only to be bound by the creative input of so many others. They bought Star Wars because of its brand name, and for the majority Star Wars is the film series; why exactly should they be limited by the novels, that only the minority care about?

I can understand why it is upsetting, but the reality of the matter is we live in an era where fans are no longer the number one consumer. The number one consumer are the people who hop on the bandwagon, and that's who producers will pander to. They're not going to do something that will alienate them.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 26, 2014)

Daftvirgin said:


> none of that EU BS anymore



But EU was the best thing about Star Wars you dumbass


----------



## tari101190 (Apr 26, 2014)

It's good because the new filmmakers should have the freedom to expand the universe as they see fit. They shouldn't be held back by the EU. The movies are all mainstream fans know or care for, so that is all that should matter. And new fans should be able to watch only the movies and be completely up to speed. EU holds back and alienates everyone other than the hardcore fans.


----------



## Fang (Apr 26, 2014)

>Jennifer Heddle

Nope


----------



## Khyle (Apr 26, 2014)

So am I supposed to burn all the post-RoTJ books I own now or what? I'm not reading glorified fanfiction. If it's not canon then there's just no point in it; there are more interesting novels and time is limited, I only had them because I thought they completed the story of Luke, Leia, Han, etc.

I guess I could try to sell them by 5€ per book, since I doubt I'll be able to get more money for them now.


----------



## Fang (Apr 26, 2014)

>doesn't know the difference between official and non-canon

Only thing is post-RoTJ EU novels got decanonized and that's only with current EU anyways. 

All future SW novels in EU will replace and become the new crucible of Star Wars canon. There are already two SW novels which have their cover art leaked, one by Paul S. Kemp called Dark Lords, which will be part of the new consolidated canon.


----------



## Khyle (Apr 26, 2014)

I know the difference. It's just that there isn't much actual difference to me in this particular case. I had bought the books to know what happens to the OT characters; now, even if the books are still official, they aren't different from a mere alternate timeline. I just don't see the point in reading them anymore. If other people don't care about this and will still enjoy reading them then all the good to them, but I'm not like that.

Also, motherfucking Kyle Katarn, who I owe my username to, is not canon either

Damn you, Disney. This all better be worth it.


----------



## random user (Apr 27, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> But EU was the best thing about Star Wars you dumbass


----------



## Fang (Apr 27, 2014)

Shitposting isn't a rebuttal.


----------



## random user (Apr 27, 2014)

deal with it


----------



## Fang (Apr 27, 2014)

Already have, dupe-kun.


----------



## random user (Apr 27, 2014)

good                .


----------



## MCTDread (Apr 27, 2014)

Hell even KOTOR is non canon too.

I’m more of a comics guy and I’m not really mad if they decided to place the existing content into Legends.

I mean lets face it for all the great books we got there was a lot of bad books too. This was the best decision to just start fresh and not be bound by pre existing material. I mean hell they said it’ll be looked at as a resource. It’s not like they are completely scrapping it all never using a character, event, or planet from them.


----------



## Fang (Apr 27, 2014)

Shitting on 35 years of content is not a particularly "good" way to start off things. No wonder Aaron Alliston's death is considered a good thing by the fandom, he didn't have to live and suffer through the embarrassment and lies of Kennedy.


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 27, 2014)

Meh, a reboot was expected. As much I love the EU, It's not that big of a deal.  The story was being run into the ground with awfulness the last few novels and shit like FOTJ anyway.


----------



## Fang (Apr 27, 2014)

Fate of the Jedi was actually the best long term series we've had since the latter half of NJO. So I'd disagree hugely on there.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Apr 27, 2014)

I can understand post ROTJ stuff non canon but why the other stuff including stuff that took place 1000s of years ago that the new films won't effect?Was hoping they'd keep ROTS novel that was edited by Lucas line by line and Plagueis novel that as per the author was stated as "highest level of canon" that he had input from Lucas and his right man as part of the main canon. Original Clone Wars had Lucas telling them what to do, Durge was replaced with Grievous because he wanted a precussor to Vader out early.

Oh well, shame because while there was plenty of bad stuff(Anything Legacy for example), there was good stuff( Coruscant Nights, Deathstar, ROTS novel, Plagueis novel, Original Clone Wars, Dark Horse comics, old Marvel comics, Dark forces) that will be missed.

They'll borrow concepts from old EU so some of it may return albeit differently. .


----------



## Fang (Apr 27, 2014)

Death Star novel was garbage.

"We have a prisoner Jedi Knight by the way that Tarkin is magically unaware of. Also MC is also a Force-User, and his name is Dance Villain." And personally I could not give two shits about them borrowing old EU because its Disney being the corporate whores they've proven themselves to be by trying to sucker fans into buying recycled material without the dignity and eradication of the old lore.

Why the fuck did the Plagueis novel get de-canonized? Why are they going to change his and Sidious origin story? What was the purpose for removing KoTOR, Dawn of the Jedi, and TOR?

And yes Legacy of the Force was bad. But that was mainly because of KT. We had Fate of the Jedi afterwards which shits on it with a thousand sons exploding fury in terms of quality.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Apr 27, 2014)

Well, guess there's no rule of 2 anymore. Good riddance. The more Sith lunacy the better.


----------



## Fang (Apr 27, 2014)

Rule of Two was great, it actually made sense.

Sith act like fucking lords, the Jedi like retainers. You have only "a few masters" but many "servants" in comparison. 

And Rule of Two exists in the movies as well as TCW cgi series. 

Sidious told off Maul specifically for that reason in season 5.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Apr 28, 2014)

RAGING BONER said:


> Well, guess there's no rule of 2 anymore. Good riddance. The more Sith lunacy the better.



_"Remember, the first and only reality of the Sith… there can only be two. And you are no longer my apprentice." 
    ―Darth Sidious, to Darth Maul_

_"There's no doubt the mysterious warrior was a Sith."
    "Always two there are. No more, no less. A Master and an apprentice."
    "But which was destroyed, the Master, or the Apprentice?" 
    ―Mace Windu and Yoda, about Darth Maul _

TCW and TPM respectively.

But no reason any new Sith that may appear in these new movies have to follow it, they may have their own ideology.


----------



## MCTDread (Apr 28, 2014)

I still am surprised Anything Pre Phantom Menace is gone. Tales of the Jedi, Dawn of the Jedi, even the damn Bane Trilogy which was one of the best trilogies in the EU. Baffling. 

Any authors complaining?


----------



## Wesley (Apr 28, 2014)

MCTDread said:


> Any authors complaining?



Not if they want to eat.


----------



## Fang (Apr 28, 2014)

Every single Star Wars writer in modern Lucas Books/Del Rey is a professional writer and doesn't need Star Wars' name to survive in the industry.


----------



## Arishem (Apr 28, 2014)

Mark is looking decent as of late.


----------



## Fang (Apr 28, 2014)

Well he's been working out since last May


----------



## Stunna (Apr 28, 2014)

You know, as much as I didn't want the old heroes to reprise their roles, the prospect of seeing Luke on the big screen (again) is pretty exciting.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Apr 28, 2014)

looks way better with the beard...needs to let that shit grow.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 28, 2014)

Agreed. Hope he has it in the film.


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 28, 2014)

Do you guys think that Mara Jade will be in it? Or will Jay Jay Abrahams will be like, Not in muh StaW WaS Vizion!


Mark Hamill its looking brilliant!


----------



## Fang (Apr 28, 2014)

Probably not.

Also, a 3'O clock shadow would be preferable for Mark then a full on beard.


----------



## Wesley (Apr 28, 2014)

How about a scene where he uses a  lightsaber to shave?


----------



## Alicia (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## Bart (Apr 28, 2014)

I'm just wondering now about Luke's power ~

Technically during the events of _Episode VII_, he should have surpassed his father (or what his father would have become in his prime) and the likes of Yoda, Mace and Sidious by the 35 years after _Return of the Jedi_ ~ Ergo, how on earth can he be defeated? :WOW

Adam Driver is apparently the villain as has been reported, but I can't simply see how anyone could surpass or even stand toe-to-toe let alone challenge the son of the Chosen One ~


----------



## RAGING BONER (Apr 28, 2014)

the Force isn't so ridiculously overpowered in the movies...


----------



## Fang (Apr 28, 2014)

"The son of Skywalker could destroy us."

"Not if he could be turned."

Sidious straight up says to Yoda that Vader will become more powerful then either of them, at full potential before getting crippled by Obi-Wan. The same Sidious was worried that if Luke become a full on Jedi Knight, he would destroy both him and Vader.

So yes, the Skywalkers should be powerful. The sequel villain also logically should NOT be more powerful then Sidious since multiple sources have stated Palpatine was the greatest and most powerful Sith Lord in history.

But who knows. Disney's always been pro-buttfucking established lore.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Apr 28, 2014)

Sidious may be the greatest but certainly not the most powerful.


edit: oh wait, none of that shit happened...


----------



## Fang (Apr 28, 2014)

Too bad its explicitly stated* he's both the most powerful and greatest in history.* Word of God, along with other source confirm this: statbooks, character guidebooks, novels, comics, etc...

"Sidious had become the most powerful Sith Lord in history." 

 - Revenge of the Sith novel.

Per Lucas and Stover's own words. The writer and editors who created Marka Ragnos, Naga Sadow, Exar Kun, and Freedon Nadd also stated Sidious was more powerful then them, etc...aka Veitech, Cam Kennedy, etc...

Closet that come after him are like Exar Kun, Vitiate/Sith Emperor in TOR, Plagueis, and Caedus aka Jacen Solo. Even with those characters and lore axed off, the validity that Sidious is the top dog of the Sith Lords will never change. Especially since the big bad in the new movie trilogy is supposed to be a Vader clone/expy styled Sith.


----------



## Alicia (Apr 28, 2014)

So the ultimate Sith got defeated by simply picking him up and throwing him down a reactor shaft.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 28, 2014)

A bullet would have done it too. Your point?


----------



## Fang (Apr 28, 2014)

He got beaten by not paying attention to Vader.

If he had, both Vader and Luke would've been dead because he would've flash-fried both of them with Force Lightning. Now I understand your baiting, but at least try harder or be more creative about it.


----------



## Es (Apr 28, 2014)

Disney pls


You are not making friends with the hardcore fanbase nor will you easily replace it


----------



## RAGING BONER (Apr 28, 2014)

Fang said:


> Too bad its explicitly stated* he's both the most powerful and greatest in history.* Word of God, along with other source confirm this: statbooks, character guidebooks, novels, comics, etc...
> 
> "Sidious had become the* most powerful Sith Lord in history.*"
> 
> - Revenge of the Sith novel.


History in SW is a long fucking time...now if they're talking _politically_, then sure.

but the guy could barely stand toe to toe with Windu and Yoda. He couldn't even do the things that those other sith lords could do. His big claim to power is force storm.

Sidious was the most dangerous because he was patient and intelligent...but he also didnt have to deal with countless rivals ready to backstab him all the time. He came up as the only predator in a Sith-less Galaxy.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 28, 2014)

Not sure why people are still saying Disney interferes with the creative process...how many times does this need to be proven wrong?


----------



## Fang (Apr 28, 2014)

RAGING BONER said:


> History in SW is a long fucking time...now if they're talking _politically_, then sure.



Power level, achievements, feats both political and military, knowledge and mastery of the dark side, Sith powers, etc...Palpatine is the top dog. Again: Word of God backed by his feats and other sources from various lore, databooks, guides, and actual fluff. 



> but the guy could barely stand toe to toe with Windu and Yoda.



The Windu vs Palpatine starts with four of the "Order's best swordsmen" and Jedi Masters vs Sidious. Windu also was getting his lightsaber shoved into his face from Sidious' Force Lightning, and the movie makes it clear he was faking and holding back for Anakin to fall further to the dark side by saving his life.

Yoda got rekted. In the novelization, so fucking badly that it said Yoda lost the fight before it actually started and he didn't realize this while dueling Sidious. Yoda also struggled to even counter one of the fucking Senate pods thrown back in his face while Palpatine was playing with like half a dozen of them.

Barely stand toe to toe with them my ass. Of six famous and legendary Jedi Masters to face Sidious in direct combat, only two have survived him.

And only one of those of two has defeated him in fair combat. And that was Luke fucking Skywalker. I don't agree with your view of this at all.



> He couldn't even do the things that those other sith lords could do. His big claim to power is force storm.



He disabled the entire Order's long-term precognitive and clarivoyant scrying abilities with Plagueis. After he killed Plagueis, he maintained the dark shroud of the Force by himself against a Jedi Order numbering in the tens of thousands, imbalancing the Force further still.

Force Storms? Hardly if we're gonna bring up EU, he still wins He drained Byss which had a population of 19 billion people, where as Nihilus best was against a planet with a population of millions of Visas' people. He mind-fucked tens to hundreds of billions of people to cover up the burial of his personal Super Star Destroyer.

He could vaporize the flesh and bones of people and channel his Force Lightning through nearly a hundred Stormtroopers. He casually slapped Starkiller's shit in. He's the big bad in Star Wars' for a reason.

His fucking presence is even described as a "black hole" in the Force. 



> Sidious was the most dangerous because he was patient and intelligent...but he also didnt have to deal with countless rivals ready to backstab him all the time. He came up as the only predator in a Sith-less Galaxy.



Not really. But this is more of your griping about the Rule of Two then anything else.


----------



## Fang (Apr 28, 2014)

Also Boner, when Palpatine was fully killed off in Dark Empire physically and was trying to put his soul into Anakin Solo's body It took "every single Jedi in history" to drag his spirit into hell.

Let that sink in.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 28, 2014)

What's "Hell" like in the Star Wars universe?


----------



## Fang (Apr 28, 2014)

The Void/Chaos, some kind of alternate dimensional place. Dark siders go to a place where they go insane.

Everyone else just merges with the Force.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 28, 2014)

Hm. So _only_ practitioners of the Dark Side go to the Void?


----------



## Fang (Apr 28, 2014)

No, I'm pretty sure Void/Chaos is where all evil beings go. Dark siders just tend to stand out with the evil thing.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 28, 2014)

Interesting. Thanks.


----------



## Wesley (Apr 29, 2014)

After lifes aren't really explored in Star Wars.


----------



## MCTDread (Apr 29, 2014)

Es said:


> Disney pls
> 
> 
> You are not making friends with the hardcore fanbase nor will you easily replace it



The flying fuck? Not even Baron Fel?  Yet Starkiller is what a joke.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 29, 2014)

Sooner or later, there's going to be a list of all things no longer valid from the EU thanks to the "new things/changes" introduced in the new films.

Going to be a sad and irritating day when that comes.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 29, 2014)

> *Star Wars Episode VII Cast Announced*
> 
> Finally, it?s official. Here?s the release.
> 
> ...


Source


----------



## random user (Apr 29, 2014)

Is that Ford talking to JJ? I'm surprised, I thought he would just show up on the shooting day, mumble his lines and leave. As usual. Could he actually be interested this time..


----------



## tari101190 (Apr 29, 2014)

I'm hoping:

Daisy Ridley is the Skywalker and/or Solo legacy child Jedi.

John Boyega is the Jedi/Space Cowboy friend/ally/love interest of Ridley.

Adam Driver is the Sith antagonist/foil to Ridley and possibly also a Skywalker legacy child.

Oscar Isaac & Domhnall Gleeson possibly Jedi masters.

Andy Serkis & Max von Sydow possible Sith lords.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Apr 29, 2014)

LOTR, Planet of the Apes, MOTHERFUCKING Godzilla (partially?) and now Star Wars. What well known franchise will Andy join next? I did not expect him at all.


----------



## Atlas (Apr 29, 2014)

About time we got some legit news. Hopefully we get more on May 4th.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 29, 2014)

Female protagonist with PoC love interest? Dat all-inclusiveness.


----------



## Fang (Apr 29, 2014)

Probably with some shit tier pandering political correct mixed race lover. This is Disney after all.


----------



## Pilaf (Apr 29, 2014)

Fang said:


> Probably with some shit tier pandering political correct mixed race lover. This is Disney after all.



Nah...you're behind. It's a mixed race gay lover.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Apr 29, 2014)

with gender identity issues...


----------



## Khyle (Apr 29, 2014)

Finally some news!

Yeah, that Daisy girl is most likely going to be a Skywalker.


----------



## Suzuku (Apr 29, 2014)

Adam Driver as a Sith Lord is excellent casting. Just look at that mother fucker, looks like he'd be force choking bishes.


----------



## Arishem (Apr 29, 2014)

Trani Skywalker will change the Force forever.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Apr 29, 2014)

I like this casting, have a mixture of relative unknowns with a couple established veterans like Serkis and Sydow, and the original trilogy players.

Fucking stoked that Oscar Isaac is in, dude is a criminally underrated actor.


----------



## random user (Apr 29, 2014)

Don't really see the point of enjoying just the fact of casting people. All of them can be completely miscast in their roles. Wait for some story details.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Apr 29, 2014)

gonna need a lot of make-up work for that cast...


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 29, 2014)

BlazingInferno said:


> LOTR, Planet of the Apes, MOTHERFUCKING Godzilla (partially?) and now Star Wars. What well known franchise will Andy join next? I did not expect him at all.



Andy Serkis is in Godzilla? Is he doing mo-cap for some of the mutos/Kaijus? 

Or he is doing mo-cap for Godzilla? 

Seriously I haven't seen his name in any poster that features the cast. So what do you mean with "partially"? An uncredited role?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Apr 29, 2014)

he's doing Godzuki...


----------



## Fang (Apr 29, 2014)

He's ugly enough to be one of the monsters without any CGI or make-up done to his face


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 29, 2014)

This movie is going to suck soooo bad.

Worse than TPM and AOTC.


----------



## Alicia (Apr 29, 2014)

told ya.

I wasn't getting my hopes up because of this reason.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Apr 29, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> This movie is going to suck soooo bad.
> 
> *Worse than TPM and AOTC.*



bad? there's a good chance.

TPM/AOTC bad? that's almost impossible.


----------



## Alicia (Apr 29, 2014)

It is possible

You get your hopes up like on that Phantom Menace premier night

and then you try force yourself to enjoy the movie as you watch it


----------



## Rindaman (Apr 29, 2014)

Just watched Attack The Block, very intrigued to see How John Boyega fits into the fold.

Also, pleasantly surprised to see Andy Serkis.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Apr 29, 2014)

^ Boyega is obviously a Calrissian...



Daftvirgin said:


> Phantom Menace premier night
> 
> and then you try force yourself to enjoy the movie as you watch it


that's exactly how it went down...

/sadpanda


----------



## Megaharrison (Apr 29, 2014)

Key for these movies would be good would be for them to move off in their own direction with their own story, instead of "oh wow it's old/young Chewbacca!". Having the adventures of Luke may work in the books, but the cast is way too old.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 29, 2014)

Boyega being related to Lando would piss me off tbh


----------



## Mider T (Apr 29, 2014)

Daftvirgin said:


> It is possible
> 
> You get your hopes up like on that Phantom Menace premier night
> 
> and then you try force yourself to enjoy the movie as you watch it



I didn't have hopes for the Phantom Menace and I was blown away.
Still my favorite one to this day.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 29, 2014)

Fang said:


> Probably with some shit tier pandering political correct mixed race lover. This is Disney after all.



Disney doesn't interfere in Marvel, not sure why you keep saying they will here.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 29, 2014)

Your trying too hard


----------



## Stunna (Apr 29, 2014)

Don't hear that every day. And I'm an Episode I apologist.


----------



## Fang (Apr 29, 2014)

Mider T said:


> I didn't have hopes for the Phantom Menace and I was blown away.
> Still my favorite one to this day.





Mider T said:


> Disney doesn't interfere in Marvel, not sure why you keep saying they will here.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 29, 2014)

Not sure what's b8 here, one's a logical opinion and the other is a fact.


----------



## Fang (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## Gunners (Apr 29, 2014)

The only Star Wars film I was disappointed with was the Clone Wars. With Clones Wars in the title, I kinda expected a war. Didn't have a problem with PM or RS. 

The films will probably be a B grade, providing they go off in their own direction as opposed to pandering to fans, who have built an attachment over the years. With a good budget and writer, it should be pretty difficult to produce a shit Star Wars film.


----------



## Rindaman (Apr 30, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Boyega being related to Lando would piss me off tbh



Especially since Billy D was omitted from the cast.

But him being the padawan of Luke wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## Palpatine (Apr 30, 2014)

Hoping Max von Sydow either plays an older Jedi or potentially a Sith.

I wonder if Plemons is out or not.


----------



## Fang (Apr 30, 2014)

No one knows shit with what happened with Billy Dee. It could be his role won't be activated and invited back into the cast till Episode VIII or IX.


----------



## Rindaman (Apr 30, 2014)

True enough , he was introduced in The Empire Strikes back after all.

Besides , it seems they already have their plate full with a very talented cast.


----------



## MCTDread (Apr 30, 2014)

I really don't have ant expectations for VII cause they threw out the EU and really this is all new territory for us and them. 

And I can't say oh it's gonna be shit like the Prequels cause while those films were not as good as the originals I still have a place for them in my heart since I saw all 3 in the theater as a kid. In a way I grew up with those films and while I can see the flaws I just can't bash them.


----------



## Bart (Apr 30, 2014)

Palpatine said:


> Hoping Max von Sydow either plays an older Jedi or potentially a Sith.
> 
> I wonder if Plemons is out or not.





Fang said:


> No one knows shit with what happened with Billy Dee. It could be his role won't be activated and invited back into the cast till Episode VIII or IX.



The casting is not yet complete 

There's still the casting of the mixed race girl who was a relative of Obi-Wan to be announced as well; and I doubt Max will play a Sith, after all the Sith were destroyed at the end of Return of the Jedi ; this isnt like the gap between the _Old Republic_ and _Phantom Menace_ and the reassurance of the Sith; it's only 35 years and I doubt that there would be an imbalance of the Force in such a short space of time ~

An imbalance would naturally be caused by the size an amount of the Jedi and laboured and questionable ways as was in the Prequel Trilogy, too soon for all of that, especially as Luke naturally is going to break a lot of the rules that the order Yoda and Windu were accustomed too as well as any Pre-ANH Jedi ~

John Boyega - *Padawan; Obi Wan's descendent or adoptee of Luke Skywalker *
Daisy Ridley - *The offspring of Han and Leia*
Adam Driver - *The villain of the piece*
Oscar Isaac - *A Jedi; possibly Luke's other son*
Andy Serkis - *An experienced Jedi and one of the heads of the Jedi Council*
Domhnall Gleeson - *The son of Luke and the grandson of Anakin*
Max von Sydow - *Tough one; I'm really reluctant to say a Sith because of his age and ROTJ*


----------



## Nuuskis (Apr 30, 2014)

They finally confirmed that the old cast is returning to their roles, now I'm excited.  Casting Andy Serkis was a surprise though, I would have never guessed he would be in aswell. I wonder if he's going to play a human role or some CGI alien character...

And some of you think this is going to be worse than Phantom Menace and Attack of the Clones? Hah! George had no idea what he was doing when he made the you-know-what.

But I REALLY hope they would cast Ewan McGregor to play Obi-Wan's ghost, he was one of the good things in you-know-what.


----------



## tari101190 (Apr 30, 2014)

Now I think Domhnall Gleeson is a droid. He can easily seem very robot-like from everything I've seen him in.

Still think Daisy Ridley & John Boyega are the legacy Jedi leads.

Oscar Isaac is jedi master.

Adam Driver is sith.

Others are sith or council member guys or whatever they're called.



Rindaman said:


> Just watched Attack The Block, very intrigued to see How John Boyega fits into the fold...


Find some interviews with him too. He seems quite different in real life, so I doubt he will act like his character in Attack the Block.


----------



## Bart (Apr 30, 2014)

Tari ^_^

Variety suggesting that John Boyega, Daisy Ridley and Oscar Isaac are the leads ~

I really just have a sneaking suspicion that Domhnall (Doe-Nall) is Luke's son :3

And there's another female lead yet to be cast; and I believe in a few days we'll be hearing that either Maisie Richardson-Sellers or Lupita Nyong'o will be cast; but I feel it'll be Maisie ~


----------



## Vault (Apr 30, 2014)

Bart  back from a long exile to feed us more false information I see


----------



## Stunna (Apr 30, 2014)

I would appreciate seeing more females in the cast.


----------



## Fang (Apr 30, 2014)

Who negs over the fact the dude with the long pizza face is unquestionably ugly?


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 30, 2014)

Bart said:


> Tari ^_^
> 
> Variety suggesting that John Boyega, Daisy Ridley and Oscar Isaac are the leads ~
> 
> ...



Mara Jade? no?

So, you guys think this will enrage fans even more? Will it dissapoint? or will it be just mehhh?
I feel like Abrahams wants to be spielberg but his movies dont have the heart nor the softness.


----------



## random user (Apr 30, 2014)

Suigetsu said:


> Mara Jade? no?
> 
> So, you guys think this will enrage fans even more? Will it dissapoint? or will it be just mehhh?
> I feel like Abrahams wants to be spielberg but his movies dont have the heart nor the softness.


Can anyone be possibly disappointed after the prequels? No matter what they will do it's impossible to do worse or even the same.
What will most likely happen is the movies gonna be just a mediocre, barely passable flicks like star trek movies. Like 6/10 meh okay. And then completely forgotten.

In many ways it's worse than making something absolutely terrible. I mean people still talk about prequels, there's enough to talk about. It's some form of a legacy and entertainment. But this is basically a reboot for all sakes and purposes. And reboots vanish from existence after exactly 3 months.


----------



## Fang (Apr 30, 2014)

What an awful speculation.


----------



## random user (Apr 30, 2014)

deal with it too


----------



## Fang (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## RAGING BONER (Apr 30, 2014)

i think 7 will be fine...I just hope they distance themselves as far as possible from the Skywalkers and the Solo's and all the other stuff and head in a new direction.

What this franchise needs is a fresh start; especially if they are planning on releasing a flick every summer.

Honestly it shouldn't even be episode 7. It should have its own title.


----------



## Bart (Apr 30, 2014)

Vault said:


> Bart  back from a long exile to feed us more false information I see



I was living life as a hermit on Tatooine before the Force commanded me to return to Naruto Forums due to the imbalance in the Force :WOW

*Variety:* "While descriptions of characters were left out of the release, sources confirm to Variety that Driver will play a Darth Vader-like main villain, Isaac?s character will have a Han Solo look to him and Boyega will be a Jedi."

The main characters will be Boyega, Isaac and Ridley ~



Stunna said:


> I would appreciate seeing more females in the cast.



We'll be seeing more; dont worry ~



Fang said:


> Who negs over the fact the dude with the long pizza face is unquestionably ugly?







Suigetsu said:


> Mara Jade? no?
> 
> So, you guys think this will enrage fans even more? Will it dissapoint? or will it be just mehhh?
> I feel like Abrahams wants to be spielberg but his movies dont have the heart nor the softness.



Wait what?


----------



## Fang (Apr 30, 2014)

The new trilogy is going to follow the Skywalkers and Solos 

That's why the spin-off movie with Boba Fett isn't going to be numbered, Disney wants to turn the new generation of Star Wars films into the same shit that they're doing with the Marvel films

Sequels, spin-offs, tie-ins, TV shows, etc...


----------



## Bart (Apr 30, 2014)

Yeah to an extent, Fang ~

In the original script apparently the focus was on the Solo's ~

But the press release billing is very telling if you ask me, which was,

"*John Boyega, Daisy Ridley, Adam Driver, Oscar Isaac*, Andy Serkis, Domhnall Gleeson, and Max von Sydow will join original cast members Harrison Ford, Carrie Fisher, Mark Hamill, Anthony Daniels, Peter Mayhew, and Kenny Baker in “Star Wars: Episode VII."


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Apr 30, 2014)

Yeah, really hoping Boyega is the main male lead. He was really good in Attack the Block so its not hard to imagine him being able to carry a film even as part of an ensemble.


----------



## Bart (Apr 30, 2014)

Well he'll be the main lead ^_^


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 30, 2014)

The only way they could redeem themselves if it's Thrawn trilogy


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 30, 2014)

> There's still the casting of the mixed race girl who was a relative of Obi-Wan to be announced as well;



What? Fuck political correctness pandering


----------



## Stunna (Apr 30, 2014)

What's wrong with a relative of Obi-Wan's being mixed-race? And who cares if it's "PC pandering" if it isn't detrimental to the work?


----------



## Fang (Apr 30, 2014)

I dunno, probably because it feels like forced political-correctness? 

>Obi-Wan
>homeworld: Coruscant
>Coruscanti humans: Caucasian/English analogue 
>No known family

Suddenly:

>By the way Obi-Wan totally has a relative
>Who happens to be of a different or mixed heritage 

Not saying anything wrong with it in particular, but this is Disney and they like to force this shit. Almost as bad as Star Wars: Rebels with its generic "diversity group" featuring a crippled, and teens with ATTITUDE.

And race was always played with humans being from different worlds. Africans being analogues to the Harun Kaal, Caucasians in the Deep Core and Inner Rim styled with European esque backgrounds and cultures; Americans in the Mid and Outer Rim, etc...


----------



## Bluebeard (Apr 30, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> What? Fuck political correctness pandering


----------



## Stunna (Apr 30, 2014)

Eh, who cares. I mean, besides my not liking the idea of a bunch of new characters having family ties to old ones, it seems silly to whine about political-correctness if it doesn't distract/detract from the film. This hardly does -- at least for me.


----------



## Fang (Apr 30, 2014)

Its just another nuance to pick up apart with more of Disney's failings, Bluebeard trying to strawman that its somehow intrinsically racist is pretty annoying though.


----------



## Bluebeard (Apr 30, 2014)

Never called anyone racist.


----------



## Fang (Apr 30, 2014)

You implied it however.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 30, 2014)

T'was an unfortunate reaction image you used, Bluebeard.


----------



## Fang (Apr 30, 2014)

In any case like Stunna said, regardless of the mix-raced thing. Its still very forced and bullshit that Obi-Wan has a relative who happens to be some young girl who shows up nearly 4 decades after the Battle of Endor and gets adopted/trained by Luke.

Its just so haphazardly pushed and brought in that it leaves a distaste in my mouth.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 30, 2014)

I completely agree on the whole "relative of Obi-Wan becomes student of Luke decades after Battle of Endor" angle being forced, though.


----------



## Rindaman (Apr 30, 2014)

John and Ridley  are gonna be the main characters.


----------



## Palpatine (May 1, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> The only way they could redeem themselves if it's Thrawn trilogy



It's not.

In fact that may not even be canon anymore.


----------



## random user (May 1, 2014)

RAGING BONER said:


> What this franchise needs is a fresh start; especially if they are planning on releasing a flick every summer.


Plus a Yoda spin-off(s).
Was there anything else.


----------



## Wesley (May 1, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I completely agree on the whole "relative of Obi-Wan becomes student of Luke decades after Battle of Endor" angle being forced, though.



They were probably going in that direction when TCW was canceled.  Obi-wan's life-long flame was snuffed out.  Immediately after that the highest ranking female member of Death Watch was revealed to be her sister.  And now in The Rebels cartoon series a young Mandalorian punkett is one of the main characters...

Yeah, if Obi-wan had kids, it was with a Mandalorian.  The most perfect Jedi ever and he shagged one of their mortal enemies.  I don't know if that's awesome or horrible.


----------



## Ciupy (May 1, 2014)

Wesley said:


> They were probably going in that direction when TCW was canceled.  Obi-wan's life-long flame was snuffed out.  Immediately after that the highest ranking female member of Death Watch was revealed to be her sister.  And now in The Rebels cartoon series a young Mandalorian punkett is one of the main characters...
> 
> Yeah, if Obi-wan had kids, it was with a Mandalorian.  The most perfect Jedi ever and he shagged one of their mortal enemies.  I don't know if that's awesome or horrible.



Ain't that kind of bullshit?

They would have broken Anakin's balls over being with Padme and having kids,but later on Obi-Wan also had kids of his own thus breaking the code.

Well,guess whose kids saved the day in the end motherfuckers!


----------



## Descent of the Lion (May 1, 2014)

John Boyega has a wise look to him and would be a great Jedi Master. I saw Attack the Block and that can sell anyone on his playing lead.


----------



## Fang (May 1, 2014)

Ciupy said:


> Ain't that kind of bullshit?
> 
> They would have broken Anakin's balls over being with Padme and having kids,but later on Obi-Wan also had kids of his own thus breaking the code.
> 
> Well,guess whose kids saved the day in the end motherfuckers!



Lucas said Jedi aren't nor have to be celibate and are allowed physical relationships. They aren't "solitary monks" according to him, when it comes to intimacy.

But actual romantic relationships are forbidden. So yeah, it feels bullshit. Even the Duchess was a once in the life time sort of thing, so it sounds pretty asinine that Obi-Wan would break his honor again for her sister. Doesn't help with the majority of 35 years of EU getting put down the drain leaves little to help Disney's argument in Episode VII.


----------



## Wesley (May 1, 2014)

Ciupy said:


> Ain't that kind of bullshit?
> 
> They would have broken Anakin's balls over being with Padme and having kids,but later on Obi-Wan also had kids of his own thus breaking the code.
> 
> Well,guess whose kids saved the day in the end motherfuckers!



The Nite Owls raped him?


----------



## Gunners (May 1, 2014)

The character could be Obi Wan's niece? Or have they made it clear that she is his granddaughter?


----------



## Wesley (May 1, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x_deMfDs9jY&list=PL000B1B12BE123A36[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ciupy (May 1, 2014)

Fang said:


> Lucas said Jedi aren't nor have to be celibate and are allowed physical relationships. They aren't "solitary monks" according to him, when it comes to intimacy.
> 
> But actual romantic relationships are forbidden. So yeah, it feels bullshit. Even the Duchess was a once in the life time sort of thing, so it sounds pretty asinine that Obi-Wan would break his honor again for her sister. Doesn't help with the majority of 35 years of EU getting put down the drain leaves little to help Disney's argument in Episode VII.



So he could fuck around all he wanted,just not fall in love?

Wow...that's a great fucking message!


----------



## Gunners (May 1, 2014)

They're not allowed to get attached. You're looking at things in a simplistic manner, which is why you're scoffing.


----------



## Fang (May 1, 2014)

Its just bullshit hand-wavium to say Obi-Wan has a magical relative hanging around coincidentally when Luke returns to succeed her uncle/father/relative/etc...


----------



## Gunners (May 1, 2014)

Well it would depend on how she found him. It's not unreasonable for Obi Wan to have family, and Force sensitivity is to an extent hereditary, so him having niece/cousin, who is sensitive to the force, isn't outlandish. 

You could make the claim that his line of the family would have been on the Empire's radar, but with the elimination of the EU there's nothing to indicate that Palpatine was extremely vigilant in tracking certain individuals down.

Don't get me wrong. I feel it is corny and contrived, in the sense that they had a choice not to do it. I just don't see it as far-fetched.


----------



## Wesley (May 1, 2014)

Fang said:


> Its just bullshit hand-wavium to say Obi-Wan has a magical relative hanging around coincidentally when Luke returns to succeed her uncle/father/relative/etc...



True, if nothing else it begs the question of why couldn't Obi-wan's off-spring or relatives have been trained instead of Luke?  Skywalkers might be freaks, but Obi-wan was able to put down Anakin and Mace was able to battle Palpatine to a stand-still (he probably even did better than Yoda).


----------



## Ciupy (May 1, 2014)

Gunners said:


> They're not allowed to get attached. You're looking at things in a simplistic manner, which is why you're scoffing.



There's no simplistic manner involved.

They can fuck,but never feel love towards their partner.

That's not a great message for anybody.

Yes,I know love leads to the feelings of loss,of jealousy and towards anger but maybe instead of trying to suppress those emotions they should have thought their members to actually deal with them and learn how to keep them in check.

Instead...the first negative emotion they felt,that's it,Darksider for life.


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 1, 2014)

The Jedi order and philosophy are retarded.

Instead of teaching balance they teach repression which inevitably leads to fallen Jedi and Sith. They are just the other extreme.

Force users in general should probably be exterminated if there is ever any hope for a lasting peace.


----------



## Gunners (May 1, 2014)

Ciupy said:


> There's no simplistic manner involved.
> 
> They can fuck,but never feel love towards their partner.
> 
> ...



Except you are being simplistic. 

They can sleep with their partner, and they can even love them, but they cannot form an attachment.

Obi Wan would be an appropriate example. Granted he never slept with Satine, it is pretty clear that he loved her, but he was able to avoid attachment.

It's like people don't understand that love can exist without attachment and possessiveness.


----------



## Fang (May 1, 2014)

RAGING BONER said:


> The Jedi order and philosophy are retarded.
> 
> Instead of teaching balance they teach repression which inevitably leads to fallen Jedi and Sith. They are just the other extreme.
> 
> Force users in general should probably be exterminated if there is ever any hope for a lasting peace.



Modern Jedi Order is retarded. EU explained that it was basically after Bane had the Sith Order he founded stay in the shadows they basically regressed and couldn't adapt to the shit the Sith planned out.

And becoming emotionless monks really didn't help things either.


----------



## Bart (May 1, 2014)

Stunna said:


> What's wrong with a relative of Obi-Wan's being mixed-race? And who cares if it's "PC pandering" if it isn't detrimental to the work?



Nothing's wrong? Why should it be? ~

Like nothing's wrong with Boyega's character being the male lead; nothing wrong ~

The issue with attachment was solely based on marriage I do believe ~


----------



## Suigetsu (May 1, 2014)

Fang said:


> In any case like Stunna said, regardless of the mix-raced thing. Its still very forced and *bullshit that Obi-Wan has a relative who happens to be some young girl who shows up nearly 4 decades after the Battle of Endor and gets adopted/trained by Luke.
> *
> Its just so haphazardly pushed and brought in that it leaves a distaste in my mouth.



What the fuck, WHat the Fuck?! *WHAT THE FUCK?!*
Are you fucking kiddin me? 

Oh my god, first I tought rebels seemed like garbage and just sang disney on their look. But now this? Who the heck is in charge of this universe now? a bunch of pricks or something?

Also if there is no Mara Jade, is people going to rage? I believe so....


----------



## Fang (May 1, 2014)

People are already raging that Disney didn't want to allow SW fans who wanted to cosplay as EU characters at the annual Star Wars motorcade


----------



## Arishem (May 1, 2014)

Who gives a shot about any of that? They can do whatever they like with the movies, but they better include Star Wars in the next Kingdom Hearts game. A keysaber would be badass beyond belief. Imagine fighting Heartless Palpatine or Heartless Vader with such a weapon to a choral rendition of Imperial March. Truly, is there anything better?


----------



## Suigetsu (May 1, 2014)

Fang said:


> People are already raging that Disney didn't want to allow SW fans who wanted to cosplay as EU characters at the annual Star Wars motorcade



Yeah they are really being pricks about it.

You know what's the problem here? That they never really stablished rules. At least in tolkien universe you have rules that you need to respect, but in here it just seems to me that anyone can come in and do whatever the fck they fancy.

Now I always thought that Anakin shouldnt had been allowed to join the Jedi order or at least abandoned it mid clone wars but still being friend of the Jedi. Like in the biography's that Lucas wrote for the character of Darth Vader back in the 80's. The problem is that the man changed, he became what he fought against. He should had eaten his pride and gotten Kasdan to co-write the pre-quels with him.

Then! they wouldnt had sucked so much - perhaps alright or mediocre at worst - and he wouldnt had felt so tired and therefore sell the SW to Disney. Why couldn't he keep a Lucas State? beyond me.

Abrahams it's not going to help, because for what I have seen he thinks he is Spielberg and his gimmick of  "bad robot/lost lacks" heart and passion just as all his flicks. And this kind of movies require that, a heart, mind, passion and power.



Arishem said:


> Who gives a shot about any of that? They can do whatever they like with the movies, but they better include Star Wars in the next Kingdom Hearts game.



Yghck no.. just no.

Good thing my heart left having a liking for SW long ago. Cause I dont know how hardcore fans are feeling right now.

Btw doesnt a major revenue of SW comes from the fans and parents that take their kids to watch it? Dont you think that placing the fans in an angry position a bad idea? Just wondering.


----------



## Fang (May 1, 2014)

Arishem please don't joking shitpost like this


----------



## Arishem (May 1, 2014)

Heh, even that possibility would be preferable to the looming disaster on the horizon, but it's my sincere desire that the movie we get is the opposite of what everyone is dreading/predicting. Abrams managed to resurrect and kill Trek in two movies. I just hope he doesn't one shot Star Wars. Does Orci's stupid truther ass have anything to do with the production?


----------



## Fang (May 1, 2014)

I have no idea but this is Disney so I imagine he might have a hand in the production direction the new movies will take.


----------



## Suigetsu (May 1, 2014)

Who is Orci?
And wasnt Kasdan supposed to be in charge of the universe being coherent and stuff?


----------



## Arishem (May 1, 2014)

Orci used to be one half of Abram's writing duo, and he's the one who injected the retardedly hamfisted themes concerning the war on terror into ST Into Darkness. After doing some searching, I was glad to read that they've gone their separate ways, as he seems to be obsessed with using Trek as a platform for his agenda. While Episode VII is not in the clear, his absence is just one less thing to worry about.


----------



## Fang (May 1, 2014)

Basically ST Into Darkness became Star Trek: Bush Jr's War on Khan's and Axis of Evil


----------



## Bluebeard (May 1, 2014)

Fang said:


> People are already raging that Disney didn't want to allow SW fans who wanted to cosplay as EU characters at the annual Star Wars motorcade



That' some dumb ass shit.


----------



## Suigetsu (May 1, 2014)

Bluebeard said:


> That' some dumb ass shit.



I wouldnt know why they would even go dressed as starwars to those conventions. Just because SW now owns the franchise doesnt mean that you have to mesh it all together.

But then again I think it's kind of a dick move from Disney since now they are just basically telling people what they have to like now and that they have to stop liking the old stuff.


----------



## Gunners (May 1, 2014)

It's not really that dumb; they have their brand to consider. If I was holding a convention for Arsenal, I wouldn't want people there wearing Manchester United shirts.

Fact of the matter is they are moving away from the EU. Seeing as they're moving away from the EU, they will need to disassociate themselves with it, lest it strangles the life out of their future projects. You can't have people questioning where Jacen Solo is.


----------



## Suigetsu (May 1, 2014)

Bobba fett survives the sarlac? or was that retcon again?

So many retcons being imposed. No wonder why they keep doing this crazy crap all over the place, should had seen this Shenanigans coming.
Also I liked Bobba fett being the Last Mandolorean, sucks bunkers that they changed it with the lame cgi toon show.


----------



## Stunna (May 1, 2014)

RAGING BONER said:


> The Jedi order and philosophy are retarded.
> 
> Instead of teaching balance they teach repression which inevitably leads to fallen Jedi and Sith. They are just the other extreme.


That was the entire point. You weren't supposed to approve of the Jedi Order's MO in the prequels.



Arishem said:


> Who gives a shot about any of that? They can do whatever they like with the movies, but they better include Star Wars in the next Kingdom Hearts game. A keysaber would be badass beyond belief. Imagine fighting Heartless Palpatine or Heartless Vader with such a weapon to a choral rendition of Imperial March.


No.


----------



## Suigetsu (May 1, 2014)

Stunna said:


> That was the entire point. You weren't supposed to approve of the Jedi Order's MO in the prequels./QUOTE]
> 
> Which then again shouldnt have been like that. In the originals you had the sense that they where like a Knight order but more spiritual, like samurais. But here they where all friki and stuff.
> 
> So we got ugly leads? At least the daughter of Carrie fisher looks cool no?


----------



## Stunna (May 1, 2014)

I don't immediately recall anything from the OT that contradicts the Order revolving around a doctrine of extremist repression.


----------



## Fang (May 1, 2014)

Like Obi-Wan loves to abuse, from a certain point of view the Jedi were always protectors and guardians. Yet in Revenge of the Sith, 20 years earlier we see Windu and several of the most esteemed of the High Council's own Jedi Masters attempting a coup against Palpatine and the Senate because "muh Sith".

The story Obi-Wan tells is a biased partial fabrication of actual events. Just like how both he and Yoda refuse to own up to his claim that "Vader killed your father" to Luke after Luke learns the raw and real truth from Vader during their duel on Cloud City.

Its also thematically tied into the fact not only is Luke superior to them but more compassionate. He refuses to follow the path of moral ambiguity and emotionless to appeal to his father with love and compassion. 

The Order had basically degenerated into emotionless warrior-monks who valued more the status quo and the present then what could happen in the future since the supposed extinction of the Sith 1000 years earlier. They fall behind, the Sith take advantage of this, and Luke learns from their mistakes and avoids the same failings to bring his father back to the light, who finally fulfills his role as the Chosen One and brings balance to the Force.


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 1, 2014)

Kenobi and Yoda from OT were vastly different to the rigid shitheads they were in the PT.

In OT the were wise and Sage-like; in the PT they almost seemed ignorant and full of themselves. Kenobi you can say he learned a lot from his solitary exile...but Yoda was already 800 years old.

but then again i shoulda known Lucas was full of it when Quigon pulled a "Midichlorian" reader out of his ass...


----------



## Stunna (May 1, 2014)

There's nothing wrong with the concept of midi-chlorians either.


----------



## Fang (May 1, 2014)

RAGING BONER said:


> Kenobi and Yoda from OT were vastly different to the rigid shitheads they were in the PT.
> 
> In OT the were wise and Sage-like; in the PT they almost seemed ignorant and full of themselves. Kenobi you can say he learned a lot from his solitary exile...but Yoda was already 800 years old.
> 
> but then again i shoulda known Lucas was full of it when Quigon pulled a "Midichlorian" reader out of his ass...



You do that Midicholorians don't generate the Force right? They're just attracted to people who can use the Force. The more powerful you are, the more midicholorians are going to be in you.

The fucking Plagueis novel made this shit so clear cut and involved Lucas heavily in it with Luceno but they also made that non-canon as well.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 1, 2014)

Fang said:


> You do that Midicholorians don't generate the Force right? They're just attracted to people who can use the Force. The more powerful you are, the more midicholorians are going to be in you.



Good, I am very glad to learn that, since I was worried that the sudden mention of Midi-chlorians indicated that George Lucas had changed his mind about how the Force works. I have not yet read the _Darth Plagueis_ novel, but your mention of it does pique my interest, so I may perhaps read it at some point in the future.


----------



## Stunna (May 1, 2014)

I thought that was pretty obvious from the first time Qui-Gon explained it in The Phantom Menace. I honestly don't see how people were ever confused -- let alone still confused -- after 15 years.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 1, 2014)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Good, I am very glad to learn that, since I was worried that the sudden mention of Midi-chlorians indicated that George Lucas has changed his mind about how the Force works. I have not yet read the _Darth Plagueis_ novel, but your mention of it does pique my interest, so I may perhaps read it at some point in the future.



I just want to say that you're more robotic than any droid in SW

hell, the factory machinery in AOTC have more personality than you


----------



## Suigetsu (May 1, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I don't immediately recall anything from the OT that contradicts the Order revolving around a doctrine of extremist repression.



Well I mean it by the way of which they behaved.

The only thing that I look forward when watching starwars are the Dewbacks! I am a man of simple tastes you know.


----------



## Fang (May 1, 2014)

Here's one.

R2D2 was Anakin's personal droid and astromech, Padme gave him to Anakin as a gift. Just as Anakin gave C3PO to her. R2 was always around Anakin often when he went to meet the Jedi Masters of the High Council.

So how come in Episode V, Yoda and Artoo didn't recognize each other?


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 1, 2014)

I believe in ANH it was mentioned in passing that r2 belonged to Kenobi or Anakin...but at that point it wasn't clear if Yoda was hanging out with them on the daily. And I'm sure the writer of empire was more concerned with making his script awesome than bogging it down with more droid bullshit. Ultimately it was Lucas who should have been paying attention to those deets when writing the PT.

and frankly, now that i think about it (again) the whole way Anakin was handled in PT really takes away from his Vader persona. From the way he was described by Old Kenobi I always pictured an older, more mature badass pilot/Jedi who flirted a bit too closely with the darkside and got burnt.

Nope.jpeg

instead we got some whiny kid with mommy issues...and Gungans. Fuck.

thats why i'm optimistic about the new movies.  You really have to be a hack to fuck shit up more than the PT.


----------



## Wesley (May 2, 2014)

Stunna said:


> That was the entire point. You weren't supposed to approve of the Jedi Order's MO in the prequels.



There was nothing wrong with the Jedi Order in the PT.  Frankly, Anakin just seemed doomed to fall considering the way he acted.  There was just no helping someone as inherently self-centered and selfish as him.

Some of you might think "What's the harm in raising a family?" or "Why didn't they let him run off to save his mom when the dreams started?"  If you knew anything about Star Wars, you'd know why.  Jedi Dynasties are a bad thing.  They're supposed to be subservient to the Republic.  Putting the needs of anyone before their duty is inherently a darksided decision.

Jedi don't take vacations.  Anakin can't run off to save his mom because of visions that may or may not be true.  She isn't that important in the scheme of things.  Pretty much the only reason why he was even able to go to Tatoonine was because his mission at that time was to protect one person and as long as Padme was willing to go with him (as well as personally bankroll the trip), he could go.


----------



## Fang (May 2, 2014)

>There was nothing wrong with the Jedi Order in the PT

Except they were blinded idiots who believed ANY form of emotion or attachment was indeterminately bad and evil. They were so obsessed with politics, their relationship with the Senate and Chancellery, and being emotionally deadened that they failed to see the threat over their own heads.

There was plenty fucking wrong with them.

The fact they believed that despite Anakin being pointed very heavily as the prophetic chosen one to bring balance to the Force, which would ONLY be imbalanced in the first place if the dark side was gaining strength and the Sith had return and were willing to dismiss him shows how ignorant and stupid they were.

The entire point of the OT was showing that Luke did not have their flaws. The PT perfectly illustrates what rigid, autocratic, and rule obsessed assholes they were.


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 2, 2014)

^ personally, I always thought the imbalance in the force came from too many Jedi as opposed to 1 Sith lords scheming...

the rule of 2 should apply to Jedi as well.





Wesley said:


> Some of you might think "What's the harm in raising a family?" or "Why didn't they let him run off to save his mom when the dreams started?"  If you knew anything about Star Wars, you'd know why.  *Jedi Dynasties are a bad thing.*  They're supposed to be subservient to the Republic.  Putting the needs of anyone before their duty is inherently a darksided decision.


what is more corrupting to the Jedi is their role in the Republic to begin with...

they should have no say in government or be involved in military affairs at all unless they plan to rule. (it _is_ possible to rule with wisdom, but they're gay so w/e)

This "just the tip" policy they have of mild interventionism is the cause of all their problems. They either act when it's already too late or some of them go insane with frustration and blow up a few start systems 'just cuz'...


----------



## Wesley (May 2, 2014)

Fang said:


> Except they were blinded idiots who believed ANY form of emotion or attachment was indeterminately bad and evil. They were so obsessed with politics, their relationship with the Senate and Chancellery, and being emotionally deadened that they failed to see the threat over their own heads.



They weren't blind.  They were overwhelmed.  It wasn't the Jedi's job to fix the Republic's problems.  It was the Republic's job to fix the Republic's problems, using the aid of the Jedi to do so.  The Jedi are supposed to be subservient, not rulers.

Emotions and attachment are bad.  They screw up peoples priorities just like how we saw with Anakin.  Might it be possible to have relationships and families and for them to not mess up someone's sense of duty and honor?  Sure, but then you also have to consider that the Jedi way of life was a very tough one.  How the hell can you have a good relationship anyone or maintain ties with your family when you're off saving the galaxy all the time?



> The fact they believed that despite Anakin being pointed very heavily as the prophetic chosen one to bring balance to the Force, which would ONLY be imbalanced in the first place if the dark side was gaining strength and the Sith had return and were willing to dismiss him shows how ignorant and stupid they were.



...Anakin fell to the Darkside, destroyed the Republic, and slaughtered the Jedi at the drop of a hat.  They were afraid of him and guess what?  They turned out to be right.

Although, all things considered the Jedi were pretty much doomed the moment Palpatine became Supreme Chancellor.  There might have been a lot of close calls as far as his plans being discovered or unraveling, but as long as the war lasted and the Jedi fought alongside the clones, their fate was sealed.



> The entire point of the OT was showing that Luke did not have their flaws. The PT perfectly illustrates what rigid, autocratic, and rule obsessed assholes they were.



Luke ran off to Bespin and very nearly died and was captured because he wouldn't let his "attachments" go.  He almost fell to the Darkside because of his "attachments" on the Death Star.  And while you might be able to argue that Vader was redeemed because of his "attachment" to Luke...that hardly makes up for the disaster that was his fall in the first place.


----------



## Es (May 2, 2014)

> He almost fell to the Darkside because of his "attachments" on the Death Star. And while you might be able to argue that Vader was redeemed because of his "attachment" to Luke...that hardly makes up for the disaster that was his fall in the first place.


If the council's rules didn't force him to marry in secrecy Sidious would have never gotten a foothold over him

Yoda basically told Anakin "Deal with it" when it came to preventing death when his visions showed up while Sidious was telling him what he wanted to hear


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 2, 2014)

Fang said:


> Luke proves love, compassion, and positive emotions are greater then then negative ones. Yoda, Obi-Wan, the entire old Jedi Order lose. Their way of thinking, their philosophical beliefs, proven decisively wrong.
> 
> That simple.



which is also the entire point of Kenobi and Yoda leaving the Skywalker twins in the hands of families instead of training them in the old ways 

they themselves admit they've failed


----------



## Suigetsu (May 2, 2014)

Yeah I also tought the imbalance was because of too many Jedi.
Then again Lucas should had gotten Kasdan to help him out with the PT. Why didnt he go to him? Did he wanted to do it alone?

And also, I don't like the CW TV show, far too cheesy and lame. IMO they should clean that slate clean.

Eitherway, if they dont put Mara Jade in the new films and give Luke a wife that is not Mara Jade... I will be very upset. !!!

Man at least in the Tolkien estate they have an entire family that works as a guardian, they don't keep writing up BS. But in SW, that thing it's at the mercy of people that will twist it to the things that they fancy. If you ask me I think Lucas shouldnt have sold the thing.


----------



## Palpatine (May 2, 2014)

Suigetsu said:


> Bobba fett survives the sarlac? or was that retcon again?
> 
> So many retcons being imposed. No wonder why they keep doing this crazy crap all over the place, should had seen this Shenanigans coming.
> Also I liked Bobba fett being the Last Mandolorean, sucks bunkers that they changed it with the lame cgi toon show.



Boba was the last of the "true" Mandalorians, I believe. Deathwatch was a splinter group from what I've read. Although with canon now being fucked with I'm not even sure if that's the case anymore. 



Fang said:


> People are already raging that Disney didn't want to allow SW fans who wanted to cosplay as EU characters at the annual Star Wars motorcade



Well, that is pretty shitty.


----------



## Wesley (May 2, 2014)

Fang said:


> Yes they were.



Or Palpatine was just very good at hiding his nature.



> Because of their own inabilities, incompetence, and failings. That simple.



Rather they were horribly outnumbered and undermined by problems that didn't have any reason to exist in the first place if not for the handiwork of centuries of planning on the part of the Sith.



> Yes it is. Their job as "guardians and protectors of the Republic" is to insure its protection and fight the Sith and any other evil, internal or external.



With permission from the Senate.  There's a reason why Valoraan had to secretly send two Jedi instead of being open about it.



> Good thing I talk about how ironic and hypocritical it is that they would commit treason and attempt a coup trying to assassinate Palpatine once the learned he was a Sith Lord. And further usurping power from the Senate and Courts simply because they believed it was the right thing to do.
> 
> Even when Anakin pointed out killing Sidious in cold-blood was not the Jedi way and usurping the Courts and Senate was completely illegial with Palpatine captured, Windu did not give two shits.



They tried to arrest him and he proved way too powerful and dangerous.  Besides which, Mace probably fell to the Darkside right before being killed.



> So Luke Skywalker, Revan, and others are bad by that logic.



Those two idiots have had numerous brushes with the Darkside, so...



> And yet soldiers throughout our history and the Star Wars' one have managed to have families and stable relationships despite those dangers. Yet the Jedi can't? Because some high council of emotionally deaden and blinded tradition set masters decree it?



Jedi don't have vacations.  Soldiers do.



> They were afraid because they were incompetent fuck-ups who knew the Force was already imbalanced and he represented the Chosen One. Do you not even realize how much could've been averted if Windu had allowed Anakin to come with him?
> 
> To see how Sidious coldly and sadistically slaughtered Sasaee Tinn, Agen Kolar, or Kit Fisto while he cackled? The Jedi Order reaped what it sown, their lack of emotional awarness, their insistence on being emotionless robotic warrior-monks is what brought the modern Order to extinction.
> 
> They are at fault as anyone else.



Sidious is a player.  He would have gone quietly and goaded the Jedi into making the first move if Anakin were present.



> Exactly. The fact they waited more then two to three years after the Grand Army of Clones was unveiled to investigate why it happened, who ordered its creation, and the coincidental perfect timing of its unveiling never rining any bells to the Jedi is their own fault.
> 
> They are blind.
> 
> ...



They didn't have any leads.



> He was never captured. He ran off after over a month of intensive training with Yoda because he saw visions in the future of his friends being captured, tortured, and killed.
> 
> Luke was at fault for what happened but don't try and spin it like emotions are evil.



It was a near disaster because he couldn't let go of his friends, whom he ended up not being able to help at all.



> He almost fell to the darkside because Vader was threatening his only other remaining family, his fucking sister. But unlike Anakin's situation and scenario with Dooku, he regained control. He didn't allow the Emperor to manipulate him into killing his own father.



Probably because his father served as a constant reminder of what not to do.




Es said:


> If the council's rules didn't force him to marry in secrecy Sidious would have never gotten a foothold over him
> 
> Yoda basically told Anakin "Deal with it" when it came to preventing death when his visions showed up while Sidious was telling him what he wanted to hear



Anakin turned to the Darkside because he wanted to save Padme.  The secret marriage not being a secret wouldn't have changed that.


----------



## Bart (May 2, 2014)

Suigetsu said:


> Yeah I also tought the imbalance was because of too many Jedi.
> Then again Lucas should had gotten Kasdan to help him out with the PT. Why didnt he go to him? Did he wanted to do it alone?
> 
> And also, I don't like the CW TV show, far too cheesy and lame. IMO they should clean that slate clean.
> ...



Not necessarily too many Jedi ~

The outdated ways among one of them; the Sith were extinch for a millenia yet around 25 years later there was a reverse in that the Sith were destroyed; so I do hope in the 35 years after ROTJ that something else doesn't occur ~

Personally I believe the _Great Purge_ was meant to occur due to this imbalance, thus Anakin was meant to fall to the Dark Side, as if he killed Sidious when he had the chance in his chambers then there would still be an imbalance; so that the order could be started fresh; which is most likely why the Jedi had difficulties in Force sensing and as to the reason why Windu made that comment in Revenge of the Sith about the "diminishing" of their ability to use the Force; a rather amusing parrallel as to Sidious' lack of ability to sense Anakin's feelings towards Luke in Episode VI, coincidence?

I have a theory that Boyega's character may have an incredible "M" count and that might be a hint to something :WOW


----------



## Fang (May 2, 2014)

Wesley said:


> Or Palpatine was just very good at hiding his nature.



And the High Council was very incompetent.



> Rather they were horribly outnumbered and undermined by problems that didn't have any reason to exist in the first place if not for the handiwork of centuries of planning on the part of the Sith.



They were blinded by their own misgivings, failings, and inability to adapt to the changing times. The reliance on the Clone Troopers in the war, oversight from the Senate, and lack of flexibility in their beliefs is what doomed them you clod. Plagueis, Sidious, Tyranus, even apparently Maul was privy to this information to lead to the Jedi's downfall. The fact they were so blinded and stupid to not see the further reliance and handicap they were placed under the war with the continuous greater involvement makes it hilarious that they truly were losing touch with the Force and their own common sense.

The fucking RoTS novelization even blatantly states outright during Palpatine's duel with Yoda that the latter lost the fight before it even started. The Jedi had fallen because they were stuck looking at things from an outdated orthodox method, as well as viewing the Force. That they had lost because they were so out of touch with the times, with being stagnated as the Sith had evolved and adapted, that they had never stood a chance.



> With permission from the Senate.  There's a reason why Valoraan had to secretly send two Jedi instead of being open about it.



And throughout the last 2000 years from the New Sith Empire to the Brotherhood of Sith's existence, the Jedi have also become warlords, turned entire systems or sectors into their fiefdoms, and autocatic chancellors themselves who lead the Republic's military forces and goverment when they so chose to do so.

They answer to the Senate at a whim. The High Council nitpicks when it does or does not have to deal with the Senate or Chancellery giving them orders.



> They tried to arrest him and he proved way too powerful and dangerous.  Besides which, Mace probably fell to the Darkside right before being killed.



No indication in the movie or novel that Windu fell to the dark side. No indication other then you blatantly speculating. Simple fact of the matter was Windu wanted to kill Palpatine simply for being Darth Sidious rather then have him arrested and imprisoned. 

The Jedi are dogmatic, blinded by their own orthodoxy, and insane. 



> Those two idiots have had numerous brushes with the Darkside, so...



Except...not. Luke only temporarily gave into his aggressive feelings during the duel on the second Death Star. And completely controlled himself afterwards, and Revan was mind-fucked by Vitiate.

Argument invalidated.



> Jedi don't have vacations.  Soldiers do.



Jedi aren't soldiers. And nothing says they don't have downtime on their own.



> Sidious is a player.  He would have gone quietly and goaded the Jedi into making the first move if Anakin were present.



Nothing indicates or suggests anything like this. He tells Anakin to his face he's a Sith Lord, Anakin tells the High Council, and Windu makes the decision that Anakin waits in the High Council chambers at the Temple with Shaak Ti. Sidious wasn't going to do anything else because he had already won unless Anakin was there with him.



> They didn't have any leads.



Except they did. Both in Laybrinth of Evil, which is the direct prequel story to Revenge of the Sith's novelization and film, and in TCW's season 6. Which actually makes it worse. Since Yoda in the final arc goes on a silly shamanistic/spirtual quest after Jinn's spirit tells him to start learning the secret of keeping one's identity and spirit and after death.

This even includes Yoda seeing Sidious striking down Kolar, Tinn, Fisto, and electrocuting Windu as well as the Great Purge massacare starting with the Clone Troopers.

And the start of it is Obi-Wan and Anakin finding out Dooku's Sith alias is Tyranus on Pyke. Not only that but Yoda's visions also coincide with Windu and the Clones and Intelligence forces raid in the Works where they nearly find Sidious' headquarters.

They had leads for a long fucking time. They are incompetent for a reason, the Jedi Order in the PT have failed in every concievable way. That's the god damn message in the Original Trilogy.



> It was a near disaster because he couldn't let go of his friends, whom he ended up not being able to help at all.



What disaster? Other then Han being captured, frozen in carbonite, and whisked away by Fett to Jabba on Tatooine. Luke lost his hand and also learned the truth about the lies Obi-Wan and Yoda used to manipulate him against Vader and the Emperor.

He learned from the experience and adapted to it. Which explains why he didn't fall unlike Anakin in the final confrontation.



> Probably because his father served as a constant reminder of what not to do.



Weak argument, how unsurprising. Luke fucking draws the god damn parallels on his own. He sees what happens to his father and he learns from his own mistakes as well as others.

This has nothing to do with not letting the Emperor goad or manipulate him into striking his unarmed and defenseless father on the ground after taking out his hand. Compared to Anakin, Luke is a Saint who uses emotions but isn't used by them in turn. 

Your failure to see this isn't my problem.



> Anakin turned to the Darkside because he wanted to save Padme.  The secret marriage not being a secret wouldn't have changed that.



Except it would have. Anakin and Padme not having to deal with the stress and pain of having a secret marriage, hiding the fact from the Jedi Order and fellow Senators would've been a tremendous boon. On top of which meant that Anakin could've easily spoken with Yoda and Obi-Wan over this.

Jedi are sentient beings, not robots. They are as fallible as anyone else, the fall of the Old Jedi Order is because of their own failings, inability to adjust with the times, and never evolving.

Which is why Luke's New Jedi Order had surpassed them so completely with allowance of emotions, love, attachment, and peace rather then "serenity".


----------



## Gunners (May 2, 2014)

I think it is kind of clear that the Jedi order became arrogant and self-righteous. The immediate example that stands out in my mind is how they deal with Ahsoka: didn't have her back during her trial, she was close to receiving a death penalty, but when her innocence was proven their response was ''Treat it as part of your trial'', instead of saying sorry. 

The situation with Anakin is a classic case of the self-fulfilling prophecy. Anakin needs to take responsibility for his downfall, but at the same time they helped create an environment for disaster. Their distrust and oppression left him in the dark, and placed an immense burden on him; all of those things made him susceptible to the beguiling Palpatine.

There is also this mindset of questioning their overall ethics. In general indoctrination is something that is looked down upon, but that is something they openly do. From a young age infants are conditioned to a particular way of thinking, and are raised to place great value on the Jedi Order. Exit is seldom an option, even if they are displeased with their way of life.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 2, 2014)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> I just want to say that you're more robotic than any droid in SW
> 
> hell, the factory machinery in AOTC have more personality than you



Wow, are people still calling me robotic? That joke has lost any humor that it may have had, so could you please stop perpetuating it?



Fang said:


> R2D2 was Anakin's personal droid and astromech, Padme gave him to Anakin as a gift. Just as Anakin gave C3PO to her. R2 was always around Anakin often when he went to meet the Jedi Masters of the High Council.
> 
> So how come in Episode V, Yoda and Artoo didn't recognize each other?



The obvious out-of-universe explanation is that it simply was a plot hole created by lack of foresight by the story writers, but a possible in-universe explanation is that Yoda simply forgot about Artoo or dismissed him as another astromech droid, since such droids are fairly common throughout the galaxy. Or, as an alternative, Yoda did recognize Artoo, but did not wish to say anything, just as he did not immediately reveal that Luke was Darth Vader's son.


----------



## Suigetsu (May 2, 2014)

Gunners said:


> I think it is kind of clear that the Jedi order became arrogant and self-righteous. The immediate example that stands out in my mind is how they deal with Ahsoka: didn't have her back during her trial, she was close to receiving a death penalty, but when her innocence was proven their response was ''Treat it as part of your trial'', instead of saying sorry.
> 
> The situation with Anakin is a classic case of the self-fulfilling prophecy. Anakin needs to take responsibility for his downfall, but at the same time they helped create an environment for disaster. Their distrust and oppression left him in the dark, and placed an immense burden on him; all of those things made him susceptible to the beguiling Palpatine.
> 
> There is also this mindset of questioning their overall ethics. In general indoctrination is something that is looked down upon, but that is something they openly do. From a young age infants are conditioned to a particular way of thinking, and are raised to place great value on the Jedi Order. Exit is seldom an option, even if they are displeased with their way of life.



This is clone wars shenanigans right? that doesnt count. I also heard that they made Barriss into a bad Jedi. And I dislike this, because I liked her episode of animated clone wars which was a million times better than all of the cgi one.

The PT time also falled prey to terrible writting and over cliche boring lines.


----------



## Stunna (May 2, 2014)

It's funny how the entire rise of the Empire could have been avoided had Qui-Gon survived the events of Phantom Menace.


----------



## Alicia (May 2, 2014)

Stunna said:


> It's funny how the entire rise of the Empire could have been avoided had Qui-Gon survived the events of Phantom Menace.



How so?


----------



## Fang (May 2, 2014)

Don't spoonfeed the slow posters


----------



## Stunna (May 2, 2014)

How am I being slow? Qui-Gon was the only wholly supportive father figure in Anakin's life before his premature demise. Who knows how is influence could have helped Anakin?


----------



## Fang (May 2, 2014)

I was talking about Daftvirgin


----------



## Bart (May 2, 2014)

Stunna said:


> How am I being slow? Qui-Gon was the only wholly supportive father figure in Anakin's life before his premature demise. Who knows how is influence could have helped Anakin?



True; but the question is whether Anakin would of chosen Qui-Gon over Padme ~

He still had Obi-Wan, no matter how you look at it ~


----------



## Stunna (May 2, 2014)

Ah. My bad.


----------



## Stunna (May 2, 2014)

Bart said:


> He still had Obi-Wan, no matter how you look at it ~


Qui-Gon would have been a better mentor/father surrogate to Anakin than Obi-Wan was.


----------



## Stunna (May 2, 2014)

Dang. I am a slow poster.


----------



## Bart (May 2, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Qui-Gon would have been a better mentor/father surrogate to Anakin than Obi-Wan was.



That depends on his obligation to the Jedi Order ~

Plus I wouldn't of put it past it for Sidious to of dealt with Qui-Gon in some capacity, whether it be through Dooku or another sort of placement. But Obi-Wan was more of brotherly figure/mentor so it's hard to compare ~


----------



## Gunners (May 2, 2014)

Suigetsu said:


> This is clone wars shenanigans right? that doesnt count. I also heard that they made Barriss into a bad Jedi. And I dislike this, because I liked her episode of animated clone wars which was a million times better than all of the cgi one.
> 
> The PT time also falled prey to terrible writting and over cliche boring lines.



By what standard do you say Clone Wars is a millions times better the The Clone Wars (cgi)? People need to stop treating their opinion as though it is an objective fact; I prefer the CGI series, but I will not be so arrogant as to say it is a million times better than the other. 

As for Barris turning into a bad Jedi, that happened but it is something I feel was handled well. It was a good way of indicating the compromising position the Jedi were placed in, and the population's waning faith in them.

Also why doesn't it count? I don't think The Clone Wars was removed from the series' continuity.


----------



## Fang (May 2, 2014)

The Clone Wars CGI series was a better handling of the war, we saw characters in the mythos of the PT actually given characterization, development, and a bleaker side of things which is foretelling of the Sith's rise and the birth of the Empire.

Genny's CW micro-series just had...lots of really good action. I prefer the CGI series outside of its bad depiction and incompetence of Grievous.


----------



## Wesley (May 2, 2014)

Stunna said:


> How am I being slow? Qui-Gon was the only wholly supportive father figure in Anakin's life before his premature demise. Who knows how is influence could have helped Anakin?



Watto was more of a father to Anakin than Qui-Gon.


----------



## Suigetsu (May 2, 2014)

Gunners said:


> By what standard do you say Clone Wars is a millions times better the The Clone Wars (cgi)? People need to stop treating their opinion as though it is an objective fact; I prefer the CGI series, but I will not be so arrogant as to say it is a million times better than the other.
> 
> As for Barris turning into a bad Jedi, that happened but it is something I feel was handled well. It was a good way of indicating the compromising position the Jedi were placed in, and the population's waning faith in them.
> 
> Also why doesn't it count? I don't think The Clone Wars was removed from the series' continuity.



The animated one was better written and required a lot of skill and effort to make and animate.

The CGI one was terribly written, was cliche over the top, was ripping on Tartakovsky's project but it seemed that it was written by people that where doing their fan fictions. Also the  shot's where stiff and monochromatic.

Also it Retconned a crap load of things just to satisfy their Mary sue writing agenda. Now I understand that they wanted to make the show their own, but it is not cool when they do it at the expense of what other people like.

Regardless of how the Barriss stuff was handled, I thought it was pretty crappy that they used her for that. I always pictured her dying with her master at the end of the clone wars. But then again this whole thing has always been one huge cluster fuck precisely because it has never been directed by a single man, and the few capable people of keeping it correctly where kept away. "Kasdan and Tartakosky"

I am not saying that you shouldn't like it or that I am imposing you that you should like more the cartoon version more - you can like whatever you want at the end of the day - however the Cartoon one was a better enterprise, better produced and written by real talented people. And I am afraid that I cannot say the same for the CGI because the plots and stories where just bad.

People like it because it is the only thing that they have regarding the clone wars and the chars that they liked from the PT, however I would rather have had a mini series of let's say 12 episodes with better writing and better production. And also without that ugly CGI.


----------



## Stunna (May 2, 2014)

Wesley said:


> Watto was more of a father to Anakin than Qui-Gon.


I mean, if you say so.


----------



## Gunners (May 2, 2014)

Have you actually seen the CGI series? The fact that you questioned whether or not Barris turned, points towards the answer being no.


----------



## Alicia (May 2, 2014)

holy shit Star Wars franchise is on sale on steam, whay should I get 

Star Wars Jedi Academy games
Star Wars Force Unleashed games
Star Wars Knights of the Old Republic games


----------



## Atlas (May 2, 2014)

Get Kotor.


----------



## Alicia (May 2, 2014)

Hero of the Colosseum said:


> Get Kotor.



yeah but the original or Kotor 2? both are little over 3 bucks


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 2, 2014)

^ i'd get Kotor as well...but i'm biased. I just started playing swtor.

Good ole 2XP weekend as we speak.


----------



## Atlas (May 2, 2014)

Daftvirgin said:


> yeah but the original or Kotor 2? both are little over 3 bucks



Both if you can, if you can only get one then get the first one.


----------



## Alicia (May 2, 2014)

Alright I'm getting both

what about the Jedi Knight games?


----------



## Banhammer (May 2, 2014)

so I heard we got casting news

Someone gimme the gist of it


----------



## Khyle (May 2, 2014)

Daftvirgin said:


> Alright I'm getting both
> 
> what about the Jedi Knight games?


They are fantastic games, at least Jedi Outcast and Jedi Academy. I haven't played the ones that came before; lots of people say good things about them but I was never able to get over the graphics.

But perhaps even JK2:JO and JK:JA look bad now, I don't know.

Outcast starts off as a FPS but the transition after a few missions to a "Jedi game" (without losing the ability -sometimes even "the necessity"- of using other weapons) is awesome. TFU did better in the Force department but the JK games' lightsaber combat imo has yet to be surpassed. You have an option to allow dismemberments and such, too.

And the story is engaging as well. Just remember they aren't canon now, so don't take what happens as "real" facts 

Most of my best memories come from the multiplayer part though.




Banhammer said:


> so I heard we got casting news
> 
> Someone gimme the gist of it


Source


----------



## Stunna (May 3, 2014)

Decided to give The Clone Wars a shot. I forgot, though: is this show canon or not, now?


----------



## Fang (May 3, 2014)

Yes it is.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 3, 2014)

The clone wars is really doesn't hit its stride until season 2. Also the first three seasons are told out of chronological order. The last three seasons are told in order.


----------



## Stunna (May 3, 2014)

I'm already impressed. Episode 1 alone has increased my respect for pre-OT Yoda.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 3, 2014)

My favorite story arc is the one where Obiwan goes undercover myself.


----------



## MCTDread (May 3, 2014)

Fang said:


> The Clone Wars CGI series was a better handling of the war, we saw characters in the mythos of the PT actually given characterization, development, and a bleaker side of things which is foretelling of the Sith's rise and the birth of the Empire.
> 
> Genny's CW micro-series just had...lots of really good action. I prefer the CGI series outside of its bad depiction and incompetence of Grievous.



This is what I’ve been telling people for months regarding the two Clone Wars shows. You really don’t get to see just how great The Clone Wars is until you sit down and watch a full episode. 

And while I enjoyed the great fast paced action of Genny’s CWs there wasn’t much character development and it’s all over the place. But Grievous in this show was sooooooo intimidating and menacing. That episode when’s he’s first introduced was just amazing.


And since Filoni and Weissman will be working on Rebels together I await that show with much anticipation.


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 3, 2014)

MCTDread said:


> And since Filoni and Weissman will be working on Rebels together I await that show with much anticipation.



Since its a Weisman production, expect it to only last two seasons.


----------



## Palpatine (May 4, 2014)

Kagekatsu said:


> Since its a Weisman production, expect it to only last two seasons.


----------



## MCTDread (May 4, 2014)

Kagekatsu said:


> Since its a Weisman production, expect it to only last two seasons.



 


Not this show. It would really have to suck for it to get cancelled and by the sound of it they really want this show to be a huge part of the new Star Wars material.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 4, 2014)

Obi-wan Kenobi appearance confirmed by Hasbro toy release promo showing a picture of the Star Wars: Rebels version of Obi-wan.


----------



## MCTDread (May 4, 2014)

As a Force Ghost?


----------



## Fang (May 4, 2014)

Why would he be a Force Ghost? Rebels is after RoTS but waaaaaaay before ANH. There's 20 years of time between the end of the Prequels and start of the Sequels.


----------



## martryn (May 5, 2014)

I don't know why people aren't talking about the casting.  I mean, holy fuck!  

Adam Driver is a fantastic actor, and I see he's playing a role with his co-star from Inside Llewyn Davis, Oscar Isaac, who is also a fantastic fucking actor.  Two great, relatively unknown, actors cast in leading roles.  That's fucking fantastic news.  And with Max van Sydow on the cast... that's some fucking legitimacy.  

I'm concerned about John Boyega, whom I'm not familiar with, and Daisy Ridley, whom I don't know.  Both seem odd to put in a Star Wars film.  I'm more ok with Domhnall Gleeson, though I'm not exactly familiar with his work, he does come from good acting stock.

But, seriously, Oscar Isaac in a Star Wars film?  Shit should be cash.


----------



## Bart (May 5, 2014)

strongarm85 said:


> Obi-wan Kenobi appearance confirmed by Hasbro toy release promo showing a picture of the Star Wars: Rebels version of Obi-wan.



Exactly ~



MCTDread said:


> As a Force Ghost?



Who said anything about a Force Ghost?

_Rebels_ occurs long before _A New Hope_ ~



Fang said:


> Why would he be a Force Ghost? Rebels is after RoTS but waaaaaaay before ANH. There's 20 years of time between the end of the Prequels and start of the Sequels.





But after this inclusion I'm not going to be surprised if Ewan McGregor makes an appearance in Episode VII now, as I'm sure they'll pull a General Grevious as they had in the Clone Wars; but it's Anakin that has to appear, as I'm rather certain Luke wouldn't wish for the occurrence in the Prequel Trilogy to occur once again, ergo, taking counsel from his father on such matters, etc.



martryn said:


> I don't know why people aren't talking about the casting.  I mean, holy fuck!
> 
> Adam Driver is a fantastic actor, and I see he's playing a role with his co-star from Inside Llewyn Davis, Oscar Isaac, who is also a fantastic fucking actor.  Two great, relatively unknown, actors cast in leading roles.  That's fucking fantastic news.  And with Max van Sydow on the cast... that's some fucking legitimacy.
> 
> ...



We are talking about the cast; and long time no speak, Martryn :3

John Bogeya and Daisy Ridley are simply maintaining the tradition of the OT-esque casting; with Boyeya being the male lead of the pice; Domhall (Dough - Nal) is a really good actor, but it's Andy Serkis I can't wait to see, as well as Bogeya.

Casting hasn't completed yet, and there's going to be an announcement of another female lead :WOW


----------



## Fang (May 5, 2014)

Stop, that line of thinking is fanciful. McGregor has no part with the new movies yet.


----------



## Bart (May 5, 2014)

True; not yet anyway, or yet confirmed ~


----------



## Kuromaku (May 5, 2014)

They need not give Kenobi a physical presence since we managed to have Qui Gon around without actually seeing him (we also only heard him once). Though I'm keen to see if Hayden Christensen would appear in any way just to piss people off. 

Although if the new films were to take inspiration from the uncanonized EU, I wouldn't mind if they created a Thrawn type character (or maybe that's too much to hope for, if it should even be hoped for).


----------



## Bart (May 5, 2014)

Kuromaku said:


> They need not give Kenobi a physical presence since we managed to have Qui Gon around without actually seeing him (we also only heard him once). Though I'm keen to see if Hayden Christensen would appear in any way just to piss people off.
> 
> Although if the new films were to take inspiration from the uncanonized EU, I wouldn't mind if they created a Thrawn type character (or maybe that's too much to hope for, if it should even be hoped for).



Hayden is someone I'm interested to see ~

Luke needs counselling (or would have after ROTJ), and would obviously not want another occurrence such as the Clone Wars and the Purge to occur, thus he'll be in communication with either Ben, Yoda or Anakin, especially if he's already established the new Jedi Order, which he naturally has due to what's been said of John Boyega's character ~

Hayden was actually a really good actor before AOTC, but you could tell he found all that green-screen and CGI all a bit overbearing, so I'm sure under J.J he'd be a truly magnificent sight to see as J.J could bring out a lot of things in him that Lucas failed to do, especially given the vast amount of practical sets that will be in place for _Episode VII_; and naturally sharing scenes with Hamill would encourage him to up his game ~

Hayden's Anakin sharing scenes with Hamil's Luke or Fisher's Leia? Or even Domhall Gleeson (rumoured to be Luke's offspring) or even John Bogeya? Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek :WOW


----------



## Suigetsu (May 5, 2014)

MCTDread said:


> This is what I?ve been telling people for months regarding the two Clone Wars shows. You really don?t get to see just how great The Clone Wars is until you sit down and watch a full episode.
> 
> And while I enjoyed the great fast paced action of Genny?s CWs there wasn?t much character development and it?s all over the place. But Grievous in this show was sooooooo intimidating and menacing. That episode when?s he?s first introduced was just amazing.
> 
> ...



Genny's CW it's like a good quality short.

CN CW it's like a bunch of fan fiction short's.

Of course there will be more character development, you get like 12 episodes per season no? And honestly with that Art style and writing I could never find anyone intimidating in it, even less take it serious.

I am not saying you shouldn't like them but I am just pointing why people like more the Genny's CW. Besides it is art and actual animation, and doesn't have fan fiction shoved all over the place. You could actually see that happening in the movies.

Also SW fans "they hate prequels yet they love the stuff and universe from the prequels" who gets them.

The comics where cool. I like one where Alpha Arc Trooper shows up and he fights Durge. But as it progressed you could start to feel it as a fan fic. The Jedi pairings and stuff of background jedi from the movie "yes Kid Fisto and Ayla Secura, who the heck wrote that" contradicted what people called what made most sense in the movies.

So how I see it, they hate the prequels, but what good and coherent the prequels have, they contradict it in their fan fics. Oh crazy goats.


----------



## Suigetsu (May 5, 2014)

Gunners said:


> Have you actually seen the CGI series? The fact that you questioned whether or not Barris turned, points towards the answer being no.



I saw the /co/ guide to the clone wars. In order to avoide the clone food poisoning and the mole episodes.
Yeah I know she turns traitor cause the Jedi council is corrupt and shenanigans. And at the end you have orange OC waifu leaving the Jedi Council.

Again, Barris should had been left to perish alongside her master during order 69 or whatever. The simplicity of master and apprentice was really beautiful yet they used her as fodder in order to "flesh out the orange OC character"


----------



## strongarm85 (May 5, 2014)

Bart said:


> We are talking about the cast; and long time no speak, Martryn :3
> 
> John Bogeya and Daisy Ridley are simply maintaining the tradition of the OT-esque casting; with Boyeya being the male lead of the pice; Domhall (Dough - Nal) is a really good actor, but it's Andy Serkis I can't wait to see, as well as Bogeya.
> 
> Casting hasn't completed yet, and there's going to be an announcement of another female lead :WOW



I'm interested in seeing what John Bogeya can bring to the cast.

His one of his most notable roles are 2011's Attack the Block. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I watched that last night and he was pretty solid in that movie. He plays the leader of London street gang, together they defend their block from an alien invasion. The story begins with him and his friends committing a violent crime, over the course of the film they realize the error of their ways and they eventually save the day and redeem themselves in the end.




He also played the lead role in Imperial Dreams. Quoting IMDb: 





> A 21-year-old reformed gangster's devotion to his family and his future is put to the test when he is released from prison and returns to his old stomping grounds in Watts, Los Angeles.



The same source who leaked that the Table Read was going to happen the day before it took place also said that the biggest surprise is that Han Solo was going to be the central role in the first movie of the new trilogy being produced. Harrison Ford did want Han Solo to have a big heroic sacrifice moment in RotJ, so maybe he's getting it in Episode VII.


----------



## Fang (May 5, 2014)

>Order 69

Uh huh


----------



## Bart (May 5, 2014)

strongarm85 said:


> I'm interested in seeing what John Bogeya can bring to the cast.
> 
> His one of his most notable roles are 2011's Attack the Block.
> 
> ...



Exactly; I'm looking forward to Bogeya too ~

He'll play Jedi, and he'll be one of the main three; I'm guessing he'll be the lead ^_^

He also played the lead role in Imperial Dreams. Quoting IMDb: 



strongarm85 said:


> The same source who leaked that the Table Read was going to happen the day before it took place also said that the biggest surprise is that Han Solo was going to be the central role in the first movie of the new trilogy being produced. Harrison Ford did want Han Solo to have a big heroic sacrifice moment in RotJ, so maybe he's getting it in Episode VII.



Well in Arndt's script, the Solo family was the main focus, so I'm really certain that J.J and Kasdan have kept elements and whether Arndt's going to be credited in the actual film remains to be seen as well.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 5, 2014)

Suigetsu said:


> I saw the /co/ guide to the clone wars. In order to avoide the clone food poisoning and the mole episodes.
> Yeah I know she turns traitor cause the Jedi council is corrupt and shenanigans. And at the end you have orange OC waifu leaving the Jedi Council.
> 
> Again, Barris should had been left to perish alongside her master during order 69 or whatever. The simplicity of master and apprentice was really beautiful yet they used her as fodder in order to "flesh out the orange OC character"



That happens in Season 5 of The Clone Wars and Ahsoka was already a fleshed out character at that point.

What you did is you read the three paragraph summary at the top of Wookiepedia and didn't bother with any of other things that Wookiepedia said about Ahsoka because you were too lazy to actually learn about what it is you're trying to talk about.


----------



## Gunners (May 5, 2014)

Suigetsu said:


> Genny's CW it's like a good quality short.
> 
> CN CW it's like a bunch of fan fiction short's.
> 
> ...





Suigetsu said:


> I saw the /co/ guide to the clone wars. In order to avoide the clone food poisoning and the mole episodes.
> Yeah I know she turns traitor cause the Jedi council is corrupt and shenanigans. And at the end you have orange OC waifu leaving the Jedi Council.
> 
> Again, Barris should had been left to perish alongside her master during order 69 or whatever. The simplicity of master and apprentice was really beautiful yet they used her as fodder in order to "flesh out the orange OC character"


The above is why you shouldn't read the cliff notes before attempting to blag it.


----------



## Suzuku (May 6, 2014)

Title is "An Ancient Fear"?


----------



## Ciupy (May 6, 2014)

Suzuku said:


> Title is "An Ancient Fear"?



Huh.."An Ancient Fear"?

What the heck could that be?


----------



## Khyle (May 6, 2014)

Sounds too generic (and that site says it's "THE" Ancient Fear, which seems too similar to The Phantom Menace in my mind), but I wasn't expecting much better. It's not confirmed at all though.


----------



## MCTDread (May 6, 2014)

Fang said:


> Why would he be a Force Ghost? Rebels is after RoTS but waaaaaaay before ANH. There's 20 years of time between the end of the Prequels and start of the Sequels.



My bad. I thought it was after A New Hope.


----------



## Gunners (May 6, 2014)

You know, I hope they emulate DC approach with the animated films that go straight to DVD. I think it would be difficult to promote a Darth Vader film, as I don't see many blockbuster films from the pov of a villain, but I'd love to see his beginning adapted to the screen in some form. Seeing how he adjusted, dealt with his depression and hunted down the remaining Jedi.


----------



## Alicia (May 6, 2014)

Suzuku said:


> Title is "An Ancient Fear"?



That website looks shady as hell


----------



## Fang (May 6, 2014)

Where are the sources?

"An Ancient Fear" sounds awful.


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 6, 2014)

An Ancient Fear eh...

Spirit of Exar Kun(or any number of disembodied Sith lords) possesses or corrupts Adam Drivers character and then proceeds to fuck shit up?


----------



## Wesley (May 6, 2014)

RAGING BONER said:


> An Ancient Fear eh...
> 
> Spirit of Exar Kun(or any number of disembodied Sith lords) possesses or corrupts Adam Drivers character and then proceeds to fuck shit up?



Having your main antagonist be a victim from the outset only to be replaced by an untouchable ghost sucks.  I'd much rather have an honest to force Darksider that at best pretends to be sympathetic if only to get his way.


----------



## Stunna (May 6, 2014)

Not a fan of "An Ancient Fear", personally. Apparently people complained about the title "The Phantom Menace" too though.


----------



## Fang (May 6, 2014)

The Phantom Menance doesn't sound like its appealing to five years new to the Star Wars franchise. As well as the fact that TPM was a reference to Palpatine's rise to power, not Maul being the return of the Sith as he stalks the main cast.

"An Ancient Evil" is about as fucking generic, boring, and contrived of a title as you can get.


----------



## Stunna (May 6, 2014)

Agreed. I don't mean to equate or compare their quality, just the reactions to them.


----------



## Burke (May 6, 2014)

this is most likely a joke seeing as An Ancient Fear is the direct opposite of A New Hope


----------



## Bart (May 6, 2014)

An Ancient Fear? :/

No thanks


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 6, 2014)

I also hope that _An Ancient Fear_ is not truly the title of Episode VII, and it still is too early for the official title to be revealed anyway, in my mind.


----------



## Wesley (May 6, 2014)

You want to know the real reason why it's a terrible title?

The implication that it might run roughshod over the Old Republic lore.  Just how "ancient" is ancient?


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 6, 2014)

OOoooOOOoooh da first Sith comes baaaack! He's a over HUNDRED years OLD!


----------



## MCTDread (May 7, 2014)

Darth Bane, Exar Kun, Rakata, Naga Sadow


----------



## strongarm85 (May 7, 2014)

Acutally the theory is is that the "The Ancient Fear" is a about Max Von Syndow's character. 

The working theory is that Syndow is playing a version of the Son of Mortis.



The Son of Mortis who by the way looks like a certain Inquisitor from the  upcoming show Rebels. Dave Filoni also said that the fact that they look so similar is not a coincidence.



So rather than an ancient Sith Lord, the threat is essentially the physical Avatar of the  Dark Side of the force.


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 7, 2014)

what the hell is a Son of Mortis?


----------



## Fang (May 7, 2014)

And its still an asspull.

Jesus christ, they said things couldn't get worse under Disney after Lucas passed the torch but man, its no exaggeration at this stage that Rebels looks awful. I know part of it is in honor of Ralph's concept art for the original trilogy but this still bad.

And the Son of Mortis? The literal incarnation personified of the dark side is now some faggy lieutenant and right-hand man of Vader? This is grievously bad.


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 7, 2014)

Lord Mortis Jr. 

sounds legit.


----------



## Bart (May 7, 2014)

Lord Mortis II of Diagon Alley ~


----------



## Suigetsu (May 7, 2014)

RAGING BONER said:


> what the hell is a Son of Mortis?



CW show BS.

This show looks god awful, they even kept the lamest things from CW uughh.



strongarm85 said:


> That happens in Season 5 of The Clone Wars and Ahsoka was already a fleshed out character at that point.
> 
> What you did is you read the three paragraph summary at the top of Wookiepedia and didn't bother with any of other things that Wookiepedia said about Ahsoka because you were too lazy to actually learn about what it is you're trying to talk about.





Gunners said:


> The above is why you shouldn't read the cliff notes before attempting to blag it.


Lol I know this happens at the last season, like I said I watched /CO/ guide of the clone wars and they did a huge batshit fest when barris was revealed to be a renegade. It was poop level story making.

What makes it funny is that if I point why I think this CW show has garbage writing, they try to shush me with this kind of comments.

So I watched the stuff, but you tell me that I didn't.

Obviously the orange waifu char was already fleshed out cause it was the last season and it's during the last episodes.
But the way that they decided to use Barriss as a fodder just to save orange waifu from being killed was pathetic. Just shows what kind of hacks get to write this shows which is no surprise because only a handful of EU stories are well written in a sea of hack writings.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 7, 2014)

You didn't watch it though. You read what someone on /CO/ has to say about it.

How do you not understand the difference?

Bariss' betrayal didn't happen to "flesh out" Ahsoka.  Ahsoka had several seasons of character development. Over the course of the series she became more independent and dependable and fought many battles alongside her fellow Jedi and the clones. What Barris' betrayal did accomplish was that it broke Ahsoka. She spent all that time becoming more and more dependable, only to have the Jedi order turn against her, for her to become a fugitive, and for her own friend to be responsible for the betrayal. It was too much. She was literally on the verge of becoming a Jedi Knight, and she gives up.


----------



## Wesley (May 7, 2014)

strongarm85 said:


> So rather than an ancient Sith Lord, the threat is essentially the physical Avatar of the  Dark Side of the force.



Sith lords tend to not be very original.  Of course, why mess with perfection?


----------



## Fang (May 7, 2014)

>Son of Mortis is dead
>no-wait he isn't not-Son of MOrtis is the main antagonist in the sequel series
>rips on originality

Really dude?


----------



## Wesley (May 7, 2014)

Fang said:


> >Son of Mortis is dead
> >no-wait he isn't not-Son of MOrtis is the main antagonist in the sequel series
> >rips on originality
> 
> Really dude?



No one has said Son of Mortis anything other than dead.  That's just fan speculation.

Personally, the whole Mortis arc from TCW was a lot of wasted potential.  Why did they even go to that planet?


----------



## Suigetsu (May 7, 2014)

strongarm85 said:


> You didn't watch it though. You read what someone on /CO/ has to say about it.
> 
> How do you not understand the difference?
> 
> Bariss' betrayal didn't happen to "flesh out" Ahsoka.  Ahsoka had several seasons of character development. Over the course of the series she became more independent and dependable and fought many battles alongside her fellow Jedi and the clones. What Barris' betrayal did accomplish was that it broke Ahsoka. She spent all that time becoming more and more dependable, only to have the Jedi order turn against her, for her to become a fugitive, and for her own friend to be responsible for the betrayal. It was too much. She was literally on the verge of becoming a Jedi Knight, and she gives up.



No, I did watch it. And yes I know Barris framed Ashoka because she thought the jedi council was corrupted and blah blah blah. Like I said, she was used as fodder in order to feed the ashoka story.

Also How come I get negged just because I point how bad the writing is? All what this does is, it proves my point and the fact that I got negged for it makes it even more hilarious!
Is this is the kind of audience that the CW has?


----------



## MCTDread (May 8, 2014)

I'll reserve judgement on Rebels till I see some of the episodes when it comes out.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 8, 2014)

Suigetsu said:


> No, I did watch it. And yes I know Barris framed Ashoka because she thought the jedi council was corrupted and blah blah blah. Like I said, she was used as fodder in order to feed the ashoka story.
> 
> Also How come I get negged just because I point how bad the writing is? All what this does is, it proves my point and the fact that I got negged for it makes it even more hilarious!
> Is this is the kind of audience that the CW has?



No one gives a shit about your reps.

I can + rep you at any time and boost you right up.

Look dude, the only way to have a valid opinion about something that is beyond asinine is to actually experience the thing you wish to speak about and then give your opinion. 

The danger of giving opinions of things you don't have any real experience of is that sometimes you say things that aren't true. When someone sees you bad mouthing something they like, and your opinion is based on things that aren't true, it makes you look like a .


----------



## Nuuskis (May 8, 2014)

I think the title "The Ancient Fear" for the next Star Wars film is a good title. A clever opposite to "A New Hope" aswell. But I seriously hope they will NOT base the villain of that movie of a character from The Clone Wars cartoon though. I would prefer them to keep these two separated from each other.

And that Rebels-cartoon does not look well animated or even interesting, I also don't like the look of even one single character except stormtroopers, even that one character looks like Aladdin. I would be more interested about it, if Darth Vader would be one of the main characters in it though. Instead they invented just another apprentice for him. I wanted proper closure for Ahsoka and to see what happened to Darth Maul after he lost to Palpatine (and not just read it from a comic book), not some boring looking jedi trying to fight the Empire.

Disney again cancelling another good show and replacing it with a shitty one. Okay, maybe I shouldn't judge Rebels that harsh yet since it hasn't even aired yet, but it looks like it's going to be shitty.


----------



## Fang (May 8, 2014)

Maybe because a proper title to be opposite to A New Hope was The Phantom Menace? An Ancient Evil sounds like something a 12 year old edgemaster spergs out and uses in his generic OC story title on DeviantArt or FF.net. Its uncomfortably a sign of who or rather what age group Disney is aiming at with Star Wars. 

Its not inspiring, it has no context to ANH, and it certainly is bland.

About as original in use as using "an ancient evil awakens, you must stop it" in video games. You know, the one abused to death for the last 15 years.

And other then TCW's sixth season supposing to be full length, I don't remember how Disney cancelled it. Unless the assumption was that along with the supposed bonus 7th season is also their fault for not airing on Netflix.


----------



## The World (May 8, 2014)

Fang said:


> And its still an asspull.
> 
> Jesus christ, they said things couldn't get worse under Disney after Lucas passed the torch but man, its no exaggeration at this stage that Rebels looks awful. I know part of it is in honor of Ralph's concept art for the original trilogy but this still bad.
> 
> And the Son of Mortis? The literal incarnation personified of the dark side is now some faggy lieutenant and right-hand man of Vader? This is *grievous*ly bad.



heh I got it


----------



## random user (May 8, 2014)

Sauron said:


> I think the title "The Ancient Fear" for the next Star Wars film is a good title. A clever opposite to "A New Hope" aswell.


Clever? It's the equivalent of nilbog clever. It's a word for word reversal, they literally do this in third grade to learn the concept.
What's opposite of "New" - "Old"(Hmm, The Old Fear sounds too stupid, make it "ancient")
What's the opposite of "Hope" - "Despair" (Hmm, The Ancient Despair sounds too complex for them kids, make it "fear", they'll get it)

Might as well be "Star Wars VII: Bad Things Happen"

While it may sound like people would criticize any title at this point, The Ancient Fear is beyond terrible. It's flat, childish, both too obvious and too vague. How is it even possible that _*Lucas*_ came up with a smarter title with Phantom Menace.

I just hope it's fake.


----------



## Nightblade (May 8, 2014)

random user said:


> Clever? It's the equivalent of nilbog clever. It's a word for word reversal, they literally do this in third grade to learn the concept.
> What's opposite of "New" - "Old"(Hmm, The Old Fear sounds too stupid, make it "ancient")
> What's the opposite of "Hope" - "Despair" (Hmm, The Ancient Despair sounds too complex for them kids, make it "fear", they'll get it)
> 
> ...


[YOUTUBE]bxU2eqZtYmc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## random user (May 8, 2014)

Always relevant

[YOUTUBE]d_iSQ65ZDAE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Suigetsu (May 8, 2014)

strongarm85 said:


> No one gives a shit about your reps.
> 
> I can + rep you at any time and boost you right up.
> 
> ...



Bad rep doesnt even make me tickle. And like I said, I watched those episodes, and I said what I think. So how come my opinion it's wrong? Barris was used as a plot device in order for all the plot of orange waifu to get buthurt, accused and end the series without her getting whooped by order 66.


----------



## Wesley (May 8, 2014)

^ Was there any Jedi that anyone wanted to see die as a result of Order 66?  Besides, if you want to talk about people being saved, they also saved Barris in the process of making her a villain.  Now she won't have an unnotable end alongside a mountain of bodies.  Now she's a blooming Dark Jedi with a potentially bright and interesting future ahead of her.

Both characters left the Jedi Order as a result of that story arc.  One went one way, the other went the other.


----------



## Suigetsu (May 8, 2014)

Dude the story of her with the strong bond that she had with her master in those short stories, animated clone wars and even in the movies was far better than your typical "ima a pitch dark jedi"

She began her career with her master and she should had ended it with her.

If they wanted to do something like that, then they should had picked one of their OC characters instead.


----------



## Arishem (May 8, 2014)

In spite of all the worrying news, I'm glad Darth Lucas isn't involved with these movies.


> "We were kind of fumbling around in the dark in terms of lore, so we just started making a game instead, which was kind of fun,? recalls another anonymous ex-Red Fly employee. ?The initial plan was to explore making a stealth game that was action-centric. So instead of a stop-and-wait game like Thief, it was more forward stealth, like kill that person before they can actually alert someone, then disappear into the rafters. We also started developing the concept of Maul as a glass cannon. Taking our cues from Arkham Asylum, you are insanely -powerful and deadly, but one or two hits will take you out."
> .
> .
> .
> ...


----------



## Fang (May 8, 2014)

>GameInformer

N-not sure if trustable, TS.


----------



## Arishem (May 8, 2014)

The story of him going off on a tangent after seeing the dolls is too good not to be true.


----------



## Stunna (May 8, 2014)

Lucas is a great idea guy. I wish he was involved.


----------



## Arishem (May 8, 2014)

Those ideas need to be triple distilled before they're safe for consumption.


----------



## Fang (May 8, 2014)

Don't listen to Arishem.

He is an expert at sudoku in mafia games, he can not be trusted.


----------



## Arishem (May 8, 2014)

More like sudopoo


----------



## MCTDread (May 9, 2014)

What's are your opinions of them possibly having a relative or son/daughter of Kenobi?


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 9, 2014)

we need a kid friendly comedy relief cgi character...


----------



## Fang (May 9, 2014)

MCTDread said:


> What's are your opinions of them possibly having a relative or son/daughter of Kenobi?



We actually already covered that a few pages back.


----------



## Skywalker (May 9, 2014)

RAGING BONER said:


> we need a kid friendly comedy relief cgi character...


It never was confirmed that Jar-Jar died, so..


----------



## Wesley (May 9, 2014)

Suigetsu said:


> Dude the story of her with the strong bond that she had with her master in those short stories, animated clone wars and even in the movies was far better than your typical "ima a pitch dark jedi"
> 
> She began her career with her master and she should had ended it with her.
> 
> If they wanted to do something like that, then they should had picked one of their OC characters instead.



What other Jedi in the setting would have worked?  There weren't any others that were Ashoka's age.  None of the others were her friend.  And when has Barris appeared in the movies?


----------



## strongarm85 (May 9, 2014)

Suigetsu said:


> Dude the story of her with the strong bond that she had with her master in those short stories, animated clone wars and even in the movies was far better than your typical "ima a pitch dark jedi"
> 
> She began her career with her master and she should had ended it with her.
> 
> If they wanted to do something like that, then they should had picked one of their OC characters instead.



Furthermore, a Plot device is anything that moves the plot forward or maintains the plot. By definition, every work of fiction has plot devices.


----------



## Fang (May 9, 2014)

Yes, if you want to be pedantic.


----------



## Bart (May 9, 2014)

I've been thinking ;O

What if there's another Chosen One? ~

And what if he's the Jedi that John Bogeya is playing? EEEEEEEK :WOW


----------



## Stunna (May 9, 2014)

Another prophecy would be lame.


----------



## Suigetsu (May 9, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Lucas is a great idea guy. I wish he was involved.



I wish he hadnt sold shit.

And I wish he had hired Kasdan to help him write the prequels.

I wish this, I wish that. It is sort of like a dream life that never was but that it exists itself as a dream.


----------



## Arishem (May 9, 2014)

Suigetsu said:


> I wish he hadnt sold shit.
> 
> And I wish he had hired Kasdan to help him write the prequels.
> 
> I wish this, I wish that. It is sort of like a dream life that never was but that it exists itself as a dream.


Darth Tidus is the dream of the force to bring an end to it and the galaxy's suffering.


----------



## Platinum (May 10, 2014)

I'm kind of worried about this film with the news that Han and the old crew are supposed to be playing a big role in the film. I don't want them dragging out a bunch of past their prime actors to peddle nostalgia unless they have good story reasons to do so. I know the EU is no longer canon but it showed you can tell fantastic star wars stories that have nothing to do with Solo or the Skywalkers.


----------



## Suigetsu (May 10, 2014)

Arishem said:


> Darth Tidus is the dream of the force to bring an end to it and the galaxy's suffering.



Isnt he like the character from FFX?

A dream that became reality out of sheer will.


----------



## Es (May 10, 2014)

Platinum said:


> I'm kind of worried about this film with the news that Han and the old crew are supposed to be playing a big role in the film. I don't want them dragging out a bunch of past their prime actors to peddle nostalgia unless they have good story reasons to do so. I know the EU is no longer canon but it showed you can tell fantastic star wars stories that have nothing to do with Solo or the Skywalkers.



You act as if Abrams knows this


All this is is nostalgia farming


----------



## Bart (May 10, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Another prophecy would be lame.



If it was then it'd be the same prophecy wouldn't it? ~


----------



## Stunna (May 10, 2014)

No? Anakin fulfilled the prophecy...


----------



## Fang (May 10, 2014)

It would be incredibly gay to rehash the same prophecy with a wildly different character while you have the Chosen One's son, the Son of Suns, in his prime.


----------



## MCTDread (May 10, 2014)

Unless they pull a Sith Prophecy or something like that.


----------



## Bart (May 11, 2014)

Stunna said:


> No? Anakin fulfilled the prophecy...



If that's the case then we won't be seeing the Sith again ~

They've been extinct for a millennia and you're telling me 35 years later after Return of the Jedi that they return? :WOW



Fang said:


> It would be incredibly gay to rehash the same prophecy with a wildly different character while you have the Chosen One's son, the Son of Suns, in his prime.



I know I know the Son of Suns indeed ~

But if Luke's killed off in Episode VIII or IX ;O



MCTDread said:


> Unless they pull a Sith Prophecy or something like that.



That's one thing I've always thought about ~

I dont think the force discriminations of affliction whether it be light or dark force users; so if there was an imbalance caused again by the Jedi then maybe such a thing would occur :WOW


----------



## strongarm85 (May 16, 2014)

So interesting stuff, the guys over at bleedingcool.com  had a couple of Star Wars rumors today. The first is that the long awaited remastered Original Trilogy is being released on Blu Ray.

The other rumor is that the Storygroup is considering (or perhaps were considering) adding the Legend's banner to the Prequel trilogy.

source:


----------



## Fang (May 16, 2014)

>rumours
>no actual sources

Stop


----------



## strongarm85 (May 16, 2014)

I was upfront when I said they were rumors.


----------



## Fang (May 16, 2014)

And its still silly to use them in my eyes.

>"Some people claim that a few employees thought in the Story Group that Disney might de-canonize the prequel trilogy"


----------



## Stunna (May 18, 2014)

I've a question for those well-versed in post-prequel trilogy EU (despite the recent decanonization): is it implied (or shown in visual formats) that Vader continues to move acrobatically/swiftly once in the suit (albeit presumably less so) like other lightsaber duelists in the PT? Or does he move more slowly like in the OT? And if it's the latter, how does he overcome other lightsaber wielders that _do_ move faster?

Or is the whole thing just a suspension of disbelief sort of deal?


----------



## Wesley (May 18, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I've a question for those well-versed in post-prequel trilogy EU (despite the recent decanonization): is it implied (or shown in visual formats) that Vader continues to move acrobatically/swiftly once in the suit (albeit presumably less so) like other lightsaber duelists in the PT? Or does he move more slowly like in the OT? And if it's the latter, how does he overcome other lightsaber wielders that _do_ move faster?
> 
> Or is the whole thing just a suspension of disbelief sort of deal?



The same way Dooku curbstomps "fast" Jedi.  Conservation of movement, good foot-work, superb technique, and in Vader's case overwhelming force.


----------



## Stunna (May 18, 2014)

That's pretty BA, actually.


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 18, 2014)

Soresu form > all other flashy bullshit


----------



## Stunna (May 18, 2014)

That's actually the only form name I know.


----------



## Wesley (May 18, 2014)

Stunna said:


> That's pretty BA, actually.



Yeah, these videos go into detail concerning different match ups between famous Sith and Jedi.  It's all opinion of course, but the background info usually accurate.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UolhlSA2_ic&list=PL65563E1F241559DA&index=21[/YOUTUBE]

This one is for Vader vs. Plo Koon, though one of my favorites is Shaak-Ti vs. Darth Zaanah.



RAGING BONER said:


> Soresu form > all other flashy bullshit



Djem So or get the fuck out!


----------



## Stunna (May 18, 2014)

I know what I'm watching after Game of Thrones.


----------



## Wesley (May 18, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I know what I'm watching after Game of Thrones.



They're really fun to fanboy over lol


----------



## Fang (May 18, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I've a question for those well-versed in post-prequel trilogy EU (despite the recent decanonization): is it implied (or shown in visual formats) that Vader continues to move acrobatically/swiftly once in the suit (albeit presumably less so) like other lightsaber duelists in the PT? Or does he move more slowly like in the OT? And if it's the latter, how does he overcome other lightsaber wielders that _do_ move faster?
> 
> Or is the whole thing just a suspension of disbelief sort of deal?



Vader adjusts and gets better. Palpatine thinks his whole power and mobility issue was due to the psychological after-shock of his crippling by Obi-Wan, thereby Vader was mentally holding himself back. After awhile, Vader combines every single lightsaber combat form into one custom style.

So yeah he can even do stuff like flip, move at faster speeds, and become acrobatic. But its a lot more taxing on him. He rather lets his enemies come at him and tire themselves out.

Luceno's Rise of the Dark Lord novel really explains it well.


----------



## Stunna (May 18, 2014)

Thanks for the elaboration.


----------



## Megaharrison (May 18, 2014)

The old cast playing ab ig role in this would not surprise me. Abrams is a master of nostalgia milking. The entirety of Star Trek: Into Darkness was just a rehash of Wrath of Khan.

In any regard I've heard somewhere of some shit that mentions Asajj Ventress. I'd actually be fine with her as the villain given I have no idea wtf ever happened to her. Abrams should steer way clear of the EU except for Thrawn. And I know it's heresy to say, but I actually liked the Yuuzhan Vong invasion 

Not that I think the EU will be used anyway. Abrams is going to basically going to do a not-so-subtle reshoot of the original trilogy. Me thinks the Jacen Solo story will be the closet EU thing we see given it's so close to Anakin.


----------



## Wesley (May 18, 2014)

So how'd you like the vs. video, Stunna?  You'll learn about the ways in which Jedi and Sith fight from them.


----------



## Stunna (May 18, 2014)

Oh crap, I got caught up doing something else. 

I'll go watch it now


----------



## Shark Skin (May 19, 2014)

I started watching it... and it was actually very interesting. Think I might watch some more


----------



## Wesley (May 19, 2014)

The Shaak Ti video was my favorite.  I never really thought of just how much of a badass she actually is...


----------



## Nuuskis (May 21, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]XfNiC9iKM0Q[/YOUTUBE]

I'm getting more excited for episode 7. I'm glad that they are using the old school practical effects for aliens aswell, and not just only CGI.


----------



## Wesley (May 21, 2014)

So was that like one guy carrying 2 other people on his back or what lol?


----------



## Fang (May 21, 2014)

>Abrams
>Transparent

Pick 1.


----------



## Lying Cat (May 22, 2014)

Fang said:


> >Abrams
> >Transparent
> 
> Pick 1.


Man, over 50 thousands posts... some of you spend way too much time on this site lmao


----------



## The Soldier (May 22, 2014)

Sauron said:


> [YOUTUBE]XfNiC9iKM0Q[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I'm getting more excited for episode 7. I'm glad that they are using the old school practical effects for aliens aswell, and not just only CGI.



I was watching @midnight earlier and man they took some cheap shots on this clip


----------



## Furious George (May 22, 2014)

^ 

Dat "I'm not a doody head like George Lucas" hype.


----------



## Fang (May 22, 2014)

Lying Cat said:


> Man, over 50 thousands posts... some of you spend way too much time on this site lmao



>Join Date: March 2006

Dupe kun, please.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 22, 2014)

This movie, in all likelihood, is going to suck.

JJ Abrams isn't the right choice for the film. I mean, you can pretty much see the meaningless critical acclaim coming, due to the sweeping spectacle and bloated humor that you get in his Star Trek films, but his style, his tone... it's all fucking sterile and boring. There's no life or energy in his films. He's basically made a career out of clever viral marketings and riffing Steven Spielberg's films from the 80s. Not to mention the fact that guy never does anything original.

This film will be done the same way Kevin Fiege oversees all of the Marvel films. These new SW films will be made with brain trusts, which IMO, is a concept I completely fucking hate when it comes to filmmaking. There's no singular voice or vision. It's just a product. 

The original SW will _always_ hold a special place in my heart, but these new films are going to be nothing more than Happy Meal consumption.


----------



## Lying Cat (May 22, 2014)

Fang said:


> >Join Date: March 2006
> 
> Dupe kun, please.


Haha don't man, that's a sore excuse.

I mean, in my time here I've seen a good number of people with the same join date who didn't have nearly as much posts as you do. You just take it on a whole 'nother level lol

And  I've actually seen a guy who had close to 200 thousands posts here...
which is pretty crazy.


----------



## Suigetsu (May 22, 2014)

Like I said, No Mara Jada and no Solo twins.
Boohhh this movie.

Problem with SW it's that it keeps changing all the fking time.
It's like the newest fan fic steps and retcons the previous original one. Therefore it looses credibility cause it becomes an official fan fic mess.

Anyways, I have never liked Abrahms, to me he is just a wanabe spielberg. Super 8 really gave me overdrive nausea at the level of wanabe boot licking.

I am not hating on the man, but I am just still waiting to see something good from him.


----------



## Fang (May 22, 2014)

Lying Cat said:


> Haha don't man, that's a sore excuse.
> 
> I mean, in my time here I've seen a good number of people with the same join date who didn't have nearly as much posts as you do. You just take it on a whole 'nother level lol
> 
> ...



Dupe kun please

You aren't fooling anyone here


----------



## Lying Cat (May 22, 2014)

Fang said:


> Dupe kun please
> 
> You aren't fooling anyone here


Dude is that really the only thing you can say in your defense?

For shame lol


----------



## Fang (May 22, 2014)




----------



## Lying Cat (May 22, 2014)

Boom, headshot. Concession accepted

It's okay man, you can't win every battle.


----------



## Fang (May 22, 2014)

Concession to what?

>battle


----------



## Lying Cat (May 22, 2014)

lmao, figure that out smart guy.


----------



## Fang (May 22, 2014)

What battle?


----------



## Stunna (May 22, 2014)

What's going on?


----------



## Gunners (May 22, 2014)

Stunna said:


> What's going on?




More or less.


----------



## Atlas (May 22, 2014)

Godzilla Director Gareth Edwards to Helm First Star Wars Spin-Off Film


----------



## Stunna (May 23, 2014)

I hope this spin-off at least isn't about Yoda, Han, or Boba Fett.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 23, 2014)

If the "leak" from hasbro is to be believed, the first one will be "Boba Fett" followed by "Solo" and finishing off with "Red 5"


----------



## Stunna (May 23, 2014)

How terribly disappointing.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 23, 2014)

Yep, I bet they bill Boba Fett up to being huge monster and then we don't see him for the first hour of the movie.


----------



## Lying Cat (May 23, 2014)

Fang said:


> What battle?


I like how you take it so literally.

Let me introduce you to the basic concepts of figure of speech lol 



♦Diamante♦ said:


> Godzilla Director Gareth Edwards to Helm First Star Wars Spin-Off Film


Gareth Edwards is a buy.

However, the guy who wrote "The Book of Eli" and "After Earth" is not.

If they get a different writer I'm on board..


----------



## Fang (May 23, 2014)

Lying Cat said:


> I like how you take it so literally.
> 
> Let me introduce you to the basic concepts of figure of speech lol



>shitposts
>hahaha I got him to concede on something no one else gives a shit about
>more shitposting
>huehueh post count

Autism in a nutshell.


----------



## Nuuskis (May 23, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I hope this spin-off at least isn't about Yoda, Han, or Boba Fett.



I wouldn't mind to see a spin-off to see what was the history between Han Solo and Boba Fett.
And maybe have Boba Fett to be like Clint Eastwood's Man With No Name-typish anti-hero who is killing bad guys for money since he is a bounty hunter.

Make it spaghetti-space-western.


----------



## Roman (May 23, 2014)

Yeah, I'm ok with Gareth Edwards. Just not the same writer who was with him for Eli.


----------



## tari101190 (May 23, 2014)

Everything I liked about Godzilla is the stuff not entirely crafted just by Gareth Edwards. Most of Godzilla was disappointing besides the actually spectacle of the the fights and Godzilla himself, so I'm not really excited about this news.

Flat, undeveloped, archetypal characters and too many plot conveniences is all I know to expect from Edwards honestly.

But I guess the Jedi fights will be cool?


----------



## Lying Cat (May 23, 2014)

Fang said:


> >shitposts
> >hahaha I got him to concede on something no one else gives a shit about
> >more shitposting
> >huehueh post count
> ...


lol you certainly do give a shit, you wouldn't try so hard to have the last word otherwise.


----------



## Fang (May 23, 2014)

Sauron said:


> I wouldn't mind to see a spin-off to see what was the history between Han Solo and Boba Fett.
> And maybe have Boba Fett to be like Clint Eastwood's Man With No Name-typish anti-hero who is killing bad guys for money since he is a bounty hunter.
> 
> Make it spaghetti-space-western.



Star Wars is already filled with spaghetti western references; Han Solo shoot-out with Greedo, namely and Jango Fett's entire portrayal in Attack of the Clones.

I'd rather not have a spin-off for Fett or Yoda for that matter. I imagine Palpatine/Plagueis origins will be one, considering those Disney shrills decided to axe the Plagueis novel from the canon.



Lying Cat said:


> *snip*



Autism, once more.


----------



## Stunna (May 24, 2014)

Going strictly off the films, I don't find Fett interesting enough to warrant his own movie. And part of Yoda's intrigue is how mysterious he is.


----------



## The Soldier (May 24, 2014)

Lying Cat said:


> I like how you take it so literally.
> 
> Let me introduce you to the basic concepts of figure of speech lol
> 
> ...



oh god after earth, lets not talk about that train wreck of a movie

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6x4qNdSM4dA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MCTDread (May 25, 2014)

Fang said:


> Star Wars is already filled with spaghetti western references; Han Solo shoot-out with Greedo, namely and Jango Fett's entire portrayal in Attack of the Clones.
> 
> I'd rather not have a spin-off for Fett or Yoda for that matter. I imagine Palpatine/Plagueis origins will be one, considering those Disney shrills decided to axe the Plagueis novel from the canon.



I like to think they?ll bring that particular book back. Hell the author is working on Tarkin now and there?s no better way to tell Palpatine/Plagueis story better than what James Luceno wrote.


----------



## Rukia (May 25, 2014)

I'm not going to watch this movie if I see Luke, Han, or Leia in the trailer.


----------



## Stunna (May 25, 2014)

Yes you   will.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 30, 2014)

So, what does everyone think about Darth Plagues possibly being the villain 7, 8, and 9.


----------



## Nuuskis (May 30, 2014)

strongarm85 said:


> So, what does everyone think about Darth Plagues possibly being the villain 7, 8, and 9.



I would prefer if they would just ignore everything that happened in the Prequels.


----------



## Skywalker (May 30, 2014)

strongarm85 said:


> So, what does everyone think about Darth Plagues possibly being the villain 7, 8, and 9.


Hell no, terrible idea.


----------



## Katou (May 30, 2014)

There was a VII ? 

was this newly made? 
or this is a Remake. . and a VII actually exist years ago


----------



## Mikaveli (May 31, 2014)

Episode VII is the new film coming out next year. It's a continuation to the original trilogy.


----------



## Katou (May 31, 2014)

I see  

is the one writing still the same guy who wrote the previous sagas?


----------



## trance (May 31, 2014)

strongarm85 said:


> So, what does everyone think about Darth Plagues possibly being the villain 7, 8, and 9.



No. 7, 8 and 9 are set after Sidious dies. Plagueis died back before the Clone Wars.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 31, 2014)

Wallachia said:


> I see
> 
> is the one writing still the same guy who wrote the previous sagas?



Only in the broadest sense. George Lucas wrote a treatment that series is based on, but the movie has been rewritten at least twice since Disney purchased Star Wars.



Stαrkiller said:


> No. 7, 8 and 9 are set after Sidious dies. Plagueis died back before the Clone Wars.



Technically the Plagues novel is not canon anymore.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (May 31, 2014)

> Plagueis died back before the Clone Wars.



And Palpatine died in ROTJ and came back in Dark Empire. Plaguies dealt more with life and death than other Sith, the novel is'nt canon anymore but they can say he found a way to come back. Certain EU even state/imply it is possible to continue to keep learning in the otherworld/after life, they can draw upon that. Anakin supposedly finished learning how to become a force ghost under Obi Wan and Yoda post dying. Yoda has stated that the flesh is not what defines The Force to Luke.

Personally I think they should not bring back Plagueis, go with someone new.


----------



## trance (May 31, 2014)

strongarm85 said:


> Technically the Plagues novel is not canon anymore.



But Plagueis himself is. Sidious mentioned him in RotS. 



Tranquil Fury said:


> And Palpatine died in ROTJ and came back in Dark Empire. Plaguies dealt more with life and death than other Sith, the novel is'nt canon anymore but they can say he found a way to come back. Certain EU even state/imply it is possible to continue to keep learning in the otherworld/after life, they can draw upon that. Anakin supposedly finished learning how to become a force ghost under Obi Wan and Yoda post dying. Yoda has stated that the flesh is not what defines The Force to Luke.



Yea, no fucking shit. 

What I mean is there's no reason for him to come back.

By the time Sidious dies, Plagueis will have been dead for around 50 years and unlike all the other spirits that have come back, he won't serve any purpose. His biggest purpose was training Sidious and revealing the mysteries of midi-chlorian manipulation.


----------



## Fang (May 31, 2014)

strongarm85 said:


> Technically the Plagues novel is not canon anymore.



Technically it still is, in a different continuity. And in Episode III Sidious even says he's dead. In any case, why would you willingly support a badly hamfisted rehashing of his master? Plagueis is dead, Sidious hints in that talk with Anakin very boldly.

>Oh by the way the big bad of the big bad from the previous trilogy?
>Who the Emperor murdered in his sleep?
>Yeah he's gonna gonna be the main antagonist in the new trilogy?

Awful.

Seriously, how can anyone complain about the PT when Disney's sequel trilogy wants to basically make everything else even dumber? Long dead villains gone for 70 years (he was killed at the end of TPM, 32 years before ANH, Episode 7 is 35 years after Episode 6) coming back?

Gay.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (May 31, 2014)

> What I mean is there's no reason for him to come back.



There was no reason for Palpatine to come back either but we had Dark Empire, there was no reason for Exar Kun to come back but he did to trouble Luke's Jedi Academy 4,000 years after his time. I'm saying if they want Plagueis to come back The Force can allow it so him being dead pre Clone Wars is'nt a hamper, he can always come back as a force ghost or jack a body or reveal he learnt some secret power he did'nt share. I did'nt say I supported it either, I even said I prefered he stay dead.

* I DON'T WANT PLAGUEIS BACK EITHER*


----------



## Tranquil Fury (May 31, 2014)

I know force users can come back to life even many thousands of years post dying but I prefer Plagueis stay dead. They could explore other dark side groups as adversaries or not necessarily a force group but something new. Hell, go with the Vong as that would be something different.



They are perfect to top the empire as big bads and them being outside certain force abilities could make them genuinely dangerous to force users in the movie.


----------



## Fang (Jun 1, 2014)

The Vong are from when EU novels got bleak and dark as shit. They couldn't do even half of the shit that defines or explains the Yuuzhan Vong without massively neutering them. 

>highly xenophobic and overly racist society
>sadomasochistic and sadistic in their culture and religion
>bioweapon tech and gore 
>hatred of technology and artificial intelligences 
>gigantic expies to basically Islamic jihadists, fantatical bushido followers, and samurai styled warrior beliefs which will certainly get fucked over by political correctness and civil advocate groups
>essentially right-winged as fuck

By the time they are "cleaned up" to hit a PG or even at best a PG-13 audience, what would make the Vong we all know wouldn't be in the films but something else that just happens to share the name.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jun 2, 2014)

I fucking hated the Vong.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 2, 2014)

oooohhh I love both actresses!


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 2, 2014)

Very good news.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 2, 2014)

Good casting.


----------



## Burke (Jun 2, 2014)

new pictures from that crap tabloid site your mom goes to


----------



## MCTDread (Jun 2, 2014)

^ Interesting pics  Time to look up Aurebesh again to see what the sign says in Pic 10.


----------



## Atlas (Jun 2, 2014)

Pics looks nice, that pig beast is cool.


----------



## Burke (Jun 2, 2014)

MCTDread said:


> ^ Interesting pics  Time to look up Aurebesh again to see what the sign says in Pic 10.



just says warning :^)


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 3, 2014)




----------



## Nuuskis (Jun 3, 2014)

^ Yeah! You can't have Star Wars without Millenium Falcon! 

I'm not really excited about Lupita Nyongo and Gwendoline Christie joining the cast also, neither have really impressed me yet with 12 Years a Slave and with Game of Thrones.

I think Episode 7 is going to have a good chance of bringing back the good Star Wars movies. It has a good director, good cast of actors, soundtrack made by John Williams and they even use more practical effects.

I just hope it would have a good story aswell, and definitely not have Darth Plagues as the villain. It doesn't have to be always the sith so we could have a lightsaber battle. I would prefer something new as the main threat. ALTHOUGH I wouldn't mind seeing force ghost of Emperor trying to corrupt one of the young jedi if Ian McDiarmid would play him, but I wouldn't want him to be the main villain.


----------



## Vault (Jun 3, 2014)

This film is going to be turrible. A love letter of sorts to the original trilogy. It will just come off as a cheap imitation. Another superman returns I see. Urgh I shall pass


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 3, 2014)

Well, with that attitude.


----------



## Fang (Jun 3, 2014)

They already said a dozen times they were going to have a Sith antagonist, so I have no idea what people are expecting the movie to not have a Sith Lord in it.

The Prequel Trilogy did, the Original Trilogy did, the Sequel Trilogy will as well. And Ian wants nothing to do with Disney.


----------



## Vault (Jun 3, 2014)

Skywalker said:


> Well, with that attitude.



The signs are all there to see.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 3, 2014)

I was really hoping there wouldn't be a Sith antagonist. 

(that being said, I was aware there will be)


----------



## Nuuskis (Jun 3, 2014)

Fang said:


> They already said a dozen times they were going to have a Sith antagonist, so I have no idea what people are expecting the movie to not have a Sith Lord in it.
> 
> The Prequel Trilogy did, the Original Trilogy did, the Sequel Trilogy will as well. And Ian wants nothing to do with Disney.



I know that Adam Driver is supposed to play Darth Vader-esque villain character but are there any other confirmation? Like have they actually confirmed that "yes, there will be sith in this movie"?

And what do you mean Ian wants nothing to do with Disney?


----------



## Fang (Jun 3, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I was really hoping there wouldn't be a Sith antagonist.
> 
> (that being said, I was aware there will be)



Boba Fett spin-off probably won't have any Sith in it.



Sauron said:


> I know that Adam Driver is supposed to play Darth Vader-esque villain character but are there any other confirmation?
> 
> And what do you mean Ian wants nothing to do with Disney?



He's done with Star Wars. The last project he showed interest in was before Disney bought Star Wars was with the proposed live action TV series that was going to cover the 20 years between Revenge of the Sith to A New Hope in the Empire's rise.

Since that TV series was cancelled there's nothing left.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 3, 2014)

I'm not watching that though lol


----------



## Nuuskis (Jun 3, 2014)

Fang said:


> He's done with Star Wars. The last project he showed interest in was before Disney bought Star Wars was with the proposed live action TV series that was going to cover the 20 years between Revenge of the Sith to A New Hope in the Empire's rise.
> 
> Since that TV series was cancelled there's nothing left.



That doesn't mean that he doesn't want anything to do with Disney though.  And if as you said he was interested to play the Emperor in that cancelled tv-show, I could imagine him being interested to play the Emperor in Episode 7 aswell.


----------



## Fang (Jun 3, 2014)

He doesn't like Disney.

This is a company that the first thing they did was liquidate Lucas Arts own in house gaming department, throw a decade of Star Wars proposed games into the gutter for EA and downsized the company where Ian made has career into a fraction of its former self.

Ian is for all intents and purposes done with Star Wars and Disney is going to need to stop rehashing old characters, plot points, and settings trying to sell the Sequel Trilogy. He might do voice over in a flashback if it happens but nothing else is happening.


----------



## Nuuskis (Jun 3, 2014)

> "It's great that Disney are going to take it forward and do it differently - things always have to change - and that George Lucas has released it to be done that way, in fact positively encouraged it."



new pictures from that crap tabloid site your mom goes to



> “There’s been all sorts of rumors. No conversations have been had, and no deals have been struck. And anyway, I’m dead…but I could be resurrected. Yes, I’ve heard of ghosts, I’ve heard of clones. There’s all sorts of possibilities. But until I get that phone call, like the one I had before, I won’t believe I’m in it. And I think I won’t be working for it, because it’s a whole new world now that I think is going to be invented. There might be some old favorites in it, but I should imagine it’s about the adventures of the descendents of the first characters and new villains that no one except George has ever imagined. And I hope it is, because the great thing about Disney is that it will continue in a new form with new people and be reinvented, just like all great works of art are sooner or later.”



new pictures from that crap tabloid site your mom goes to

Where are you taking your idea that he doesn't like Disney? From a quick search through google, I have found nothing that would support your claim how he doesn't like Disney. Just the opposite, he like a lot of people think it's good that Disney could make something new for Star Wars now.

But I agree, he probably isn't going to be in the movie. But certainly not because he hates Disney or "is done with Star Wars".


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 5, 2014)

> The new Star Wars expanded canon started earlier than anyone had expected, it turns out, with the latest issue of official magazine Star Wars Insider revealing that it has been running new canon material since before Lucasfilm redefined the role of ancillary material in the fictional universe.
> 
> According to an announcement made in Star Wars Insider No. 150, all fiction contained within the magazine will be part of the new Star Wars canon, as suggested by the April announcement from Lucasfilm. The surprise is that the shift to official canon status started with the previous issue, released days before Lucasfilm announced the new attitude towards spin-off material and continuity.
> 
> ...



source: 

So the new canon has started publication.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 5, 2014)

Vault said:


> This film is going to be turrible. A love letter of sorts to the original trilogy. It will just come off as a cheap imitation. Another superman returns I see. Urgh I shall pass



That are all of J.J. Abrahams movies. Milking of nostalgia and sterile.
That pig beast doesnt really look like it belongs in SW.

Criticize Lucas as much as you want, when it came to character and creature design, he had taste to pick with which ones to go.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 6, 2014)

> That pig beast doesnt really look like it belongs in SW.


Sure it does.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 6, 2014)

Vault said:


> This film is going to be turrible. A love letter of sorts to the original trilogy. It will just come off as a cheap imitation. Another superman returns I see. Urgh I shall pass



Why do you have such a negative attitude about this film? It still in is its early development stages, so I believe that it is better to have a positive attitude about it.

I have been wondering: how active of a role does George Lucas have in the making of this film? I know that he sold Lucasfilm because he wishes to retire from film making full-time, but, surely, he still is giving creative input to the films (similar to Stan Lee with Marvel comics)? He is the creator of _Star Wars,_ after all.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 6, 2014)

Lucas wrote the treatment that the new trilogy will be based on.


----------



## Vault (Jun 6, 2014)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Why do you have such a negative attitude about this film? It still in is its early development stages, so I believe that it is better to have a positive attitude about it.
> 
> I have been wondering: how active of a role does George Lucas have in the making of this film? I know that he sold Lucasfilm because he wishes to retire from film making full-time, but, surely, he still is giving creative input to the films (similar to Stan Lee with Marvel comics)? He is the creator of _Star Wars,_ after all.



Holy shit stahp just stahp. You tell me to leave you alone i do so but you expect to interact with me?  no fucking way dude no, you leave me alone as far as im concerned you dont exist to me and never quote me again asking me shit.


----------



## Rindaman (Jun 6, 2014)

Did anyone else know John Boyega will be the main character and he _wont_ be a Jedi or a padawan? 

At least not in the beginning...



He must be the rouge scoundrel amongst the new trio of leads.


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 7, 2014)

I hope one spin-off film stars Ewen McGregor as Obi Wan Kenobi.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 7, 2014)

Rindaman said:


> Did anyone else know John Boyega will be the main character and he _wont_ be a Jedi or a padawan?
> 
> At least not in the beginning...
> 
> ...



This is not surprising.

Of course the black dude would be the rogue scoundrel.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 7, 2014)

its Lando's son...


----------



## Rindaman (Jun 7, 2014)

But the million dollar question is, why abolish the EU if you were gonna rehash the Jaina and  Jacen storyline (assuming the rumors are true about Driver being this Trilogy's Vader and a Solo) I assume Daisy is too, since I doubt this canon's Luke will have children. Also I don't believe for a second that Boyega will be the main character and _wont_ be a Jedi, at least not for long.

Sounds like Cumberbatch as Khan to me all over again, only this time Abrams is using the rumor mil.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 7, 2014)

he'll be a main character, not the main character...


and it's Lando's son.

Also, force users suck. PT killed the mystique completely.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 13, 2014)

Ford broke his ankle on set.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 13, 2014)

RAGING BONER said:


> Also, force users suck. PT killed the mystique completely.


Oh, and no it didn't.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 14, 2014)

RAGING BONER said:


> he'll be a main character, not the main character...
> 
> 
> and it's Lando's son.
> ...





Stunna said:


> Oh, and no it didn't.



Yea it did.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 14, 2014)

It definitely did.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 15, 2014)

Super Mike said:


> It definitely did.



Why do you say that? How is that the case?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 15, 2014)

Elaborate on how it killed the mystique, then.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 15, 2014)

Furious George, you're still alive?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 15, 2014)

lol I ask myself that every time I see him post in the Gaming Department


----------



## Furious George (Jun 16, 2014)

Bluebeard said:


> Furious George, you're still alive?



I unno, yeah?



Stunna said:


> Elaborate on how it killed the mystique, then.



Because before the PT and book spin-offs, The Force went unexplained. It didn't have to be explained. It was a universal energy that connected all things and Jedi knew how to bend it for their use..

The Force was a spiritual thing. 

Then PT came and scienced all of that away with midichlorians or whatever.

The Force is now a video game power where you have to be a lvl 247 Dip Shit to throw lightning and break-dance fight.

Not only was the mystique of Jedi's destroyed, but a large part of the training that went into the Force (see the training scenes in ESB) is completely undercut and made almost irrelevant, since people can just be born with large quantities of the Plot Hole Cells. 

Luke got awesome by facing his inner demons and tapping into the universal energy that surrounded him. 

Anakin got "awesome" because he was born with lots of magical cells and inane prophecy babble, i.e the plot says so.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 16, 2014)

Midi-chlorians do not take away the spirituality of the Force. All midi-chlorians are are organisms that are _attracted_ to the presence of the Force. Users like Anakin and Yoda have high midi-chlorian counts merely because of their high Force sensitivity.

People always want to think that the midi-chlorians replaced the Force. No: they merely gravitate to it. It's still a supernatural force. The movie's have never 'explained' how the Force operates.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 16, 2014)

I believe that both Furious George and Stunna make valid arguments; I do agree with Stunna that Midi-Chlorians are not the source of the ability to use the Force, but I also agree with Furious George that their introduction was unnecessary. To me, they were essentially a form of "power level," as seen in the _Dragon Ball_ series, to give Anakin hype, but alt least they were mentioned less with each successive film in the prequel trilogy, just as Jar-Jar Binks appeared less often in each successive film, so, with any luck, they shall not be mentioned at all in this new film.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 16, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Midi-chlorians do not take away the spirituality of the Force. All midi-chlorians are are organisms that are _attracted_ to the presence of the Force. Users like Anakin and Yoda have high midi-chlorian counts merely because of their high Force sensitivity.
> 
> People always want to think that the midi-chlorians replaced the Force. No: they merely gravitate to it. It's still a supernatural force. The movie's have never 'explained' how the Force operates.



I no longer care enough about the Star Wars mythos to confirm what you're saying, so I'll take your word for it. 

Still though.... what is the point? Why do we need Midichlorians? What is better about the series now that Lucas BS'd some way into measuring Force levels, or Force sensitivity  or whatever? All it does is regulate it into something that can be measured and categorized (like a video game) when The Force should have never been that.

And the fuck it doesn't take away from the spiritual implications of it all. Like I said, ESB presented the Force as something strengthened and weakened based on mind set and spiritual clarity... so, how does being more sensitive to The Force based on mididbkibians make any fucking sense? Is Anakin more sensitive to spiritual clarity than other people? How could you be born with that? Its madness and tom-foolery.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 16, 2014)

I honestly only recall them being mentioned twice: Once by Qui-Gon in TPM (which I found to be a completely harmless way of conveying Anakin's potential), and then once more when Palpatine was talking to Anakin at the opera in RoTS. And I don't even think the term midi-chlorians was expressly used.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 16, 2014)

Furious George said:


> Still though.... what is the point? Why do we need Midichlorians? What is better about the series now that Lucas BS'd some way into measuring Force levels, or Force sensitivity  or whatever? All it does is regulate it into something that can be measured and categorized (like a video game) when The Force should have never been that.


It really is harmless. Just a means of gauging how strong the Force currently is with someone/someplace. 



> And the fuck it doesn't take away from the spiritual implications of it all. Like I said, ESB presented the Force as something strengthened and weakened based on mind set and spiritual clarity... so, how does being more sensitive to The Force based on mididbkibians make any fucking sense? Is Anakin more sensitive to spiritual clarity than other people? How could you be born with that? Its madness and tom-foolery.


The Force was strong with Anakin, so he was surrounded by a lot of Midi-chlorians. In times of weakened connection with the Force he'd have less Midi-chlorians around him. The creatures go where the Force is present in abundance. It really doesn't seem that hard to grasp to me.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 16, 2014)

Stunna said:


> It really is harmless. Just a means of gauging how strong the Force currently is with someone/someplace.



Yes... and thus turning it into a fucking video game power. 

Whether you think its harmless is entirely up to you. I think its retarded and senseless for the reasons given.




> The Force was strong with Anakin, so he was surrounded by a lot of Midi-chlorians. In times of weakened connection with the Force he'd have less Midi-chlorians around him. The creatures go where the Force is present in abundance. It really doesn't seem that hard to grasp to me.



That last paraphrase wasn't just about midiewnfnsdvlians. You did your best to make them seem necessary and I respect that. 

That last paragraph was just about how the spiritual implications are completely ruined now and no longer makes much sense in light of how The Force is portrayed in the PT.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 16, 2014)

I'm not saying they're essential to the mythology.  I'm saying that they're completely harmless and do nothing to contradict previously established lore.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 16, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I'm not saying they're essential to the mythology.  I'm saying that they're completely harmless and do nothing to contradict previously established lore.



But in many people's mind introducing such plot elements where they are not needed is *never* harmless. 

At best it can be called fluff and at worst it subverts and brings questions where they don't need to be, making the plot less cohesive. Nothing good comes from either.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 16, 2014)

I guess. 

Doesn't bother me none, though.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 16, 2014)

Yeah, well, you're a lout though.

Must take that into account.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 16, 2014)

i used to think Jedi were cool...until i watched the battle of geonosis

or saw the "youngling" training at the Jedi temple

or fucking Yoda doing lightsaber acrobatics (major facepalm)

or the fact that everything became about the lightsaber and less about the force and its mysteries (seriously, a jedi cant be on screen for more than a minute without igniting his glow stick)

come on, have some respect for the sage-like dignity force users represented in the OT

it used to be an intuitive power that made the impossible possible. It was diminished and bastardized.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 16, 2014)

RAGING BONER said:


> i used to think Jedi were cool...until i watched the battle of geonosis
> 
> or saw the "youngling" training at the Jedi temple
> 
> ...



Yes, I understand your displeasure about that situation, but that is inevitable; the more of something that a person experiences, the less mysterious and impressive is seems. Other examples of this de-mystifying are the Super Saiya-jin in _Dragon Ball,_ the _Mangekyo Sharingan_ in _Naruto, Bankai_ in _Bleach,_ or _logia-_type devil fruits in _One Piece,_ so the same is true with Jedi and the Force, as well, unfortunately.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 16, 2014)

The depreciation of plot elements isn't inevitable just because it's abundant.


----------



## Fang (Jun 16, 2014)

I see someone doesn't understand the point of the Midicholorians

It was bad when it was first introduced by the explanation and mechanics behind them at least make sense given the context


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 17, 2014)

RAGING BONER said:


> i used to think Jedi were cool...until i watched the battle of geonosis
> 
> or saw the "youngling" training at the Jedi temple
> 
> ...



I actually wish to ask you to elaborate upon your previous statement; I can understand how you would be annoyed with Yoda fighting or the emphasis on lightsabers, but why did the Battle of Geonosis or the training of the younglings annoy you?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 17, 2014)

The youngling training was silly because they got two dozen kids and crammed them in this small room with ignited, in close quarters, with fully-functional lightsabers. They could have easily maimed themselves or others. Why not just have them meditating or something?

And the Battle of Geonosis is criticized for excessive lightsaber usage. Overexposure diminishes the cool factor. The battle featured literally dozens of lightsabers being swung about--making them less exciting to see. The PT overall is guilty of overusing stuff to the point of triteness.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 17, 2014)

I hope this rumor about Jedi hunters turns out to be true.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 18, 2014)

Stunna said:


> The youngling training was silly because they got two dozen kids and crammed them in this small room with ignited, in close quarters, with fully-functional lightsabers. They could have easily maimed themselves or others. Why not just have them meditating or something?
> 
> And the Battle of Geonosis is criticized for excessive lightsaber usage. Overexposure diminishes the cool factor. The battle featured literally dozens of lightsabers being swung about--making them less exciting to see. The PT overall is guilty of overusing stuff to the point of triteness.



Yes, I agree with your point about the Battle of Geonosis, but are you not contradicting your previous post with that statement?

As for the training scene, the younglings were using , lower-powered versions of lightsabers that merely caused blisters or burns, rather than being able to slice through anything.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 18, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Midi-chlorians do not take away the spirituality of the Force. All midi-chlorians are are organisms that are _attracted_ to the presence of the Force. Users like Anakin and Yoda have high midi-chlorian counts merely because of their high Force sensitivity.
> 
> People always want to think that the midi-chlorians replaced the Force. No: they merely gravitate to it. It's still a supernatural force. The movie's have never 'explained' how the Force operates.



That doesn't change that more midichlorians = higher force potential. There's little spirituality to do with it. You're born with it or not, basically. They cheapen what the Force was. They have high force potential because their midicholrian count is high, not the other way around.


----------



## Fang (Jun 18, 2014)

Stunna said:


> *The youngling training was silly because they got two dozen kids and crammed them in this small room with ignited, in close quarters, with fully-functional lightsabers.* They could have easily maimed themselves or others. Why not just have them meditating or something?
> 
> And the Battle of Geonosis is criticized for excessive lightsaber usage. Overexposure diminishes the cool factor. The battle featured literally dozens of lightsabers being swung about--making them less exciting to see. The PT overall is guilty of overusing stuff to the point of triteness.



They were training lightsabers. They can not physically harm, only stun.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 18, 2014)

Super Mike said:


> That doesn't change that more midichlorians = higher force potential. There's little spirituality to do with it. You're born with it or not, basically. They cheapen what the Force was. They have high force potential because their midicholrian count is high, not the other way around.


Being strong with the force is a prerequisite for a high midichlorian count; therefore, a high midichlorian count cannot be the reason for someone being strong with the force.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 18, 2014)

Fang said:


> They were training lightsabers. They can not physically harm, only stun.


This is presumably explained in EU, not the film. Within the context of the film (which is all that ultimately matters when assessing the movies), it's stupid. And even then, why do this in such tight quarters?


----------



## Fang (Jun 18, 2014)

Actually.

It was explained in the official novelization and multiple sourcebooks as much as they were already established in EU beforehand that the PT's existed.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 18, 2014)

Still irrelevant. A film should be able to stand on its own feet with logic and explanations established within the script. You shouldn't have to read extra texts to make sense of a film.


----------



## Fang (Jun 18, 2014)

That's one opinion.

Most people would also have common enough sense to realize that toddlers with lightsabers are likely not full power or regular ones.

So I'll disagree there.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 18, 2014)

>Implying the PT scripts were full of common sense


----------



## Es (Jun 18, 2014)

Stunna please shut up


----------



## Stunna (Jun 18, 2014)

Am I wrong?


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 18, 2014)

Well, going to have to agree with Fang, would seem a bit silly to presume 5 year olds with a full powered sabers slicing each other to bits during practice would be anything but counterproductive.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 18, 2014)

Yeah, that'd make more sense obviously, but based off of the prequels' track record of illogical storytelling, coupled with the basis of them never establishing that anything other than a fully functioning lightsaber exists, I don't give them the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Es (Jun 18, 2014)

Stunna fucking pls


----------



## Stunna (Jun 18, 2014)

I'm sorry


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 18, 2014)

I am currently reading _Heir to the Empire,_ which was written well before the prequel trilogy was made, and it seems to me that the tone of the entire _Star Wars_ franchise changed when the prequel trilogy was released, mostly because many details of the story that were mysterious and unknown (i.e., Anakin's life before he became Darth Vader, the Old Republic, Luke and Leia's mother, etc.) were revealed and explored in greater detail. Does anyone else here share that opinion, or is that supposed change in tone merely in my mind?


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 19, 2014)

You're definitely right, but I would argue that the justification was had to do with the subject matter. I would say the change in tone was to the detriment of the films.

In actual news, it looks like Harrison Ford is ignoring Doctor's Orders and returning to the Set now and no 8 weeks from now.


----------



## MCTDread (Jun 20, 2014)

Gonna be seeing Timothy Zahn at a Con soon


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 20, 2014)

MCTDread said:


> Gonna be seeing Timothy Zahn at a Con soon



Wow, that is awesome! I imagine that you shall bring a copy of one of his novels for him to autograph?


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jun 20, 2014)

Rian Johnson (Looper, best Breaking Bad episode) is supposedly slated to direct/write Episodes VIII/IX


----------



## Lurko (Jun 20, 2014)

I fucking loved Looper.


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 20, 2014)

Wow that's great news.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 20, 2014)

ok, i'm paying attention again...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 20, 2014)

i dunno, it seems weird.


----------



## Rindaman (Jun 20, 2014)

Only thing that irks me about the new trilogy so far is how the hell have you not established some form of government in the thirty years between Return Of the Jedi? If that is the case what was the point of adding all of those scenes of planets celebrating to the ending of the remastered versions of OT?  Also , that's one hell of an assumption to think you should overthrow people in power because you think you can do better, only to sit on your ass for thirty years after the rebellion.

And from early reports apparently the post ROJ world will be very post apocalyptic.  Viva la revolution I guess.

The Jedi Hunters thing sounds interesting though, I hear it all could tie into the Inquisitor from Star Wars Rebels.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 21, 2014)

it took ten's of thousands of years to form the republic...you think once its been shattered things will go back to the way they were overnight? truthfully its something that could take centuries, or never even happen again.

what happens when a great empire fragments? you get a bunch of new countries...on a Galactic scale that is staggering.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 22, 2014)

Why, exactly, is this new film being set thirty years after _Return of the Jedi?_ Is that simply to accommodate the fact that Harrison Ford, Carrie Fisher, and Mark Hamill are now much older? If so, that is a poor reason, to me; skipping over such a massive amount of time to allow the actors to reprise their roles should not take precedence over providing the audience with details about the events of the story universe since the last film.

This means that Luke will already have been in a relationship with Mara Jade for some time, Leia and Han will be married, and their children will already be adults or adolescents by the time of the film, if they are to appear in the film, at all.

What about using computer imagery to make the actors look younger, so that the film could be set only several years after _RotJ?_ Would such CGI be too obvious and unconvincing? With _Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull,_ setting the film many years after _The Last Crusade_ was not a problem, since those films are set in our world, and we have details of the history between the years of the two films, meaning that the story can easily explain that Indiana had further adventures without needing to provide details of those adventures, but, in the fictional _Star Wars_ universe, thirty years is a massive span of time, so this new film shall need to provide details about the events that have transpired between _RotJ_ and it.

Also, since I am discussing post-_RotJ_ stories, whose decision was it to disregard the entire expanded universe as non-canon, and why did they decide that? How could they decide to discard several decades' worth of stories, some of them most excellent, in favor of something new? And what makes the _Clone Wars_ television series so special that it can remain canonical when the various novels cannot?


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 25, 2014)

Actually according to something Mark Hamill said back 35  years ago, Lucas planned for "12 movies", and that he might need Mark to come back in about 30 years or so to reprise his role.

George Lucas when he was younger was more willing to talk about future projects, but only went back later to deny what he had said earlier.


----------



## MCTDread (Jun 25, 2014)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Wow, that is awesome! I imagine that you shall bring a copy of one of his novels for him to autograph?



For sure  I?ll be brining my hardcover copies of Outbound Flight and Allegiance. 

Ideally I would like to sign all the books I have from him including the Thrawn Trilogy but at the same time I don?t wanna drop like 7 books on him cause


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 25, 2014)

As I have said before, if Mara Jade is to appear in this film, she shall be old, which is unfortunate, because I believe that Scarlett Johansson would be excellent as her. Does anyone else here share that belief?


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 25, 2014)

They must really want to get this movie on time.


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 26, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]FGl6r5tQYPM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 26, 2014)

That video was insanely awesome, Tari! Thank you for sharing it!

Did that video remind anyone else of the original _Mobile Suit Gundam_ series? It certainly did for me, since _Gundam_ is often compared to _Star Wars_ in terms of popularity and longevity; I have even heard some people refer to it as the _"Star Wars_ of Japan."


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 26, 2014)

Not true.

Disney came out almost immediately and denied the rumor.

There are no sign that Harrison Ford will be out for 6 months, or that the movie will be delayed.


----------



## Fang (Jun 26, 2014)

http://www.bbc.com/news/entertainment-arts-27919126

Also never trust Disney until Ford's publicist says anything else.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 26, 2014)

Mouse mafia broke it because he wouldn't stop shooting first


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 29, 2014)

Gunners said:


> Being strong with the force is a prerequisite for a high midichlorian count; therefore, a high midichlorian count cannot be the reason for someone being strong with the force.



I was always under the impression that the opposite was true. If this were the case then bringing up midichlorian count seems just unnecessary.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 30, 2014)

‘Star Wars Episode VII’ Set Visit Brought Super Fan Kevin Smith to Tears.


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 30, 2014)

Kevin Smith cries over everything. He's crying on the podcasts more often than not.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 1, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Pics from set_


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 1, 2014)

what possible fucking reason could they have to go back to Tatooine?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 1, 2014)

You probably have to watch the movie to find out.


----------



## Nuuskis (Jul 2, 2014)

RAGING BONER said:


> what possible fucking reason could they have to go back to Tatooine?



Tatooine is also iconic world from Star Wars, so obviously they include it in the movie.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jul 3, 2014)

RAGING BONER said:


> what possible fucking reason could they have to go back to Tatooine?



"And that kids, is where I first met your uncle Ben after I got bashed in the head by a Tusken Raider. And over there was where your uncle Owen and aunt Beru owned the farm where I grew up in".


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 3, 2014)

Kagekatsu said:


> "And that kids, is where I first met your uncle Ben after I got bashed in the head by a Tusken Raider. And over there was where your uncle Owen and aunt Beru owned the farm where I grew up in".



Actually, Luke had met Obi-Wan well before that encounter with the Tuskens, much to his Uncle's displeasure, which is why Luke knew his name when he first appeared.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 17, 2014)




----------



## Fang (Jul 17, 2014)

We already know about the Inquisitor from over a year ago when Rebels was announced as TCW's sequel series.

We also know they are using Ralph's older concept art as the framework for the art work and character designs in a more exaggerated style for the new show. Besides the WEG revelation which was already foreshadowed you have any actual new news?


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 17, 2014)

Christina Chong could potentially be joining the cast.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 17, 2014)

Fang said:


> We already know about the Inquisitor from over a year ago when Rebels was announced as TCW's sequel series.
> 
> We also know they are using Ralph's older concept art as the framework for the art work and character designs in a more exaggerated style for the new show. Besides the WEG revelation which was already foreshadowed you have any actual new news?



People like you give other fans a bad name.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 17, 2014)

Boba Fett Lives.



Jonathan Rinzler went on Reddit for an AMA where he was asked several star wars story related questions.

Among the questions asked, it was asked if Boba Fett survived. Jonathan said that according to George Lucas himself, Boba Fett crawled out of the Sarlac Pit and lived to fight another day.


----------



## Fang (Jul 17, 2014)

strongarm85 said:


> People like you give other fans a bad name.



I don't really think you understand what news is if your getting upset at someone critiquing you for regurgitating year old stuff.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 18, 2014)

strongarm85 said:


> Boba Fett Lives.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you know, i'm the first to say you can't keep a good Mando down...

but gimme a fuckin break here...


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 18, 2014)

Fang said:


> I don't really think you understand what news is if your getting upset at someone critiquing you for regurgitating year old stuff.



That video was posted today dipshit.


----------



## Fang (Jul 18, 2014)

Whoopee.

Also:

>getting this mad


----------



## Nuuskis (Jul 18, 2014)

I just watched both Star Treks that Abrams directed for the first time, and I gotta say I am even more excited for Episode VII now. Abrams was the right man to direct this movie.

I liked Star Trek (2009) more than Star Trek: Into Darkness, although Into Darkness wasn't a bad movie, it definitely had weaker writing.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 18, 2014)

if you overlook the fact that the Romulans were wandering around for 20 years waiting for Spock to show up...2009 ST was a fun popcorn flick.

Into derpness has no excuse..


----------



## Fang (Jul 18, 2014)

Yeah, the sequel was absolute garbage and really made no sense.

Abrams like action scenes, which is why a lot of criticism and negatively fell on Into Darkness because it was nothing like how he panned the movie initially to be when it was announced and did not fit at all with the Khan vs Kirk theme. 

He didn't really hit or nail anything with the drama and tension that was supposed to be about Spock's revenge on Khan for killing Kirk or anything like that. Just one final boring fist fight that really did nothing and serves as a good example of how forced the character interactions where in the 2nd movie.

Star Wars is a opera with space-fantasy setting, and that goes beyond what I have faith in Abrams to pull off. And I still have no faith in him to pull this off.


----------



## Rindaman (Jul 21, 2014)

Rumor has it, John Boyega's character starts off as a Storm Trooper...Nice change of pace if true imo.




I like what Ive heard about this movie so far, even the quest to find Luke thing.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 21, 2014)

Imperial remnants eh...i can dig it.

I hope he's not a force sensitive; the last thing we need is more good people turned into obnoxious Jedi.


----------



## Atlas (Jul 21, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]xWBGrkc360M[/YOUTUBE]
Another force for change video. Brings tears to my eyes.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 21, 2014)

man, practical effects really make all the difference for visuals...look at that beat down, dirty ass fighter...thing looks like its been through hell and back.


and the mouse droid heh...nvr thought how ridiculous a method of communication that was for space age civilizations.


----------



## MCTDread (Jul 21, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> [YOUTUBE]FGl6r5tQYPM[/YOUTUBE]



I had heard about this video but never seen it 

 Thanks for posting


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 22, 2014)

Fang said:


> I don't really think you understand what news is if your getting upset at someone critiquing you for regurgitating year old stuff.



Fang. 

1. The video I posted was brand new. The Video you linked to was little more than a teaser, and had much less of information provided in my video. The premise of your argument is invalid.

2. You are so socially inept that you failed to see that you have contributed nothing to this conversation at all. In fact I would hazzard a guess that people are avoiding discussion in this topic because of the bull shit you keep bringing into this thread for no reason.

I blame your parents for failing to raise you to be a civil human being.

May society show mercy upon you until you can learn the error of your ways.



RAGING BONER said:


> man, practical effects really make all the difference for visuals...look at that beat down, dirty ass fighter...thing looks like its been through hell and back.
> 
> 
> and the mouse droid heh...nvr thought how ridiculous a method of communication that was for space age civilizations.



I know right!

That X-wing looks like it's been in service for 30 years or more, which makes sense because the X-wing is 4 years old design in Return of the Jedi, and this is 35 years after that. X-wings now are as old as the Y-wings were in the Original Trilogy.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Based on some of the early rumors from Episode VII the whole "New Republic" didn't happen, and ultimately the Rebellion was unable to achieve their goals.

The war continues on though as whatever elements are  left of the Rebel Alliance are still fighting Imperial Remnants during Episode VII. The Art design has been described as Post-Apocalyptic, as most of the Galaxy has been devastated by decades of civil war.


----------



## Fang (Jul 22, 2014)

strongarm85 said:


> Fang.
> 
> 1. The video I posted was brand new. The Video you linked to was little more than a teaser, and had much less of information provided in my video. The premise of your argument is invalid.



No one is talking about the video here, the other 3/4ths of your post was repeated news and information we already knew. And none one was bitching at you, I simply said it was old.

And you went off from there, do you suffer some kind of memory lapse or recall problems?



			
				You said:
			
		

> People like you give other fans a bad name.



Strike #1



			
				Response said:
			
		

> I don't really think you understand what news is if your getting upset at someone critiquing you for regurgitating year old stuff.





			
				You said:
			
		

> That video was posted today dipshit.



Strike #2

Note how so far you've only focused on the video, and immediately start getting defensive and getting bitchy. This is also not a passing fad and apparently your modus operandi.

You have no idea how to "argument" properly or formally, so I would not start that angle here, you'll lose very badly.



> 2. You are so socially inept that you failed to see that you have contributed nothing to this conversation at all.



Please, by all means prove this.



> In fact I would hazzard a guess that people are avoiding discussion in this topic because of the bull shit you keep bringing into this thread for no reason.



You apparently have serious memory problems if you've completely most of my other posts here, including the stuff I've talked with Boner and Stunna about. Really trying too hard on top of starting this up over four days later.

Its cute how you really want that last word in edge wise.

Strike #3

Also its interesting how as soon as someone questions or doesn't agree with you here, the OBD, or anywhere else, you immediately attempt to poison the well, throw personal attacks around, and generally get upset like a two year old having a tantrum.

This is only going to hamstring your worth here.



> *snip*


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 22, 2014)

You're ignored Fang. 

I'm going to continue posting here though. 

Your post just don't exist anymore to me.


----------



## Fang (Jul 22, 2014)

>no rebuttal when called out
>"your ignored'
>makes a dumb claim and refuses to prove it when called out twice now in a row for repeating this



No one cares. And screw it, negged.


----------



## Darth (Jul 22, 2014)




----------



## Overwatch (Jul 22, 2014)

The new X-Wing looks cool.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 22, 2014)

strongarm stop acting like a fucking child. You making yourself look like an embrassment every time you speak.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 22, 2014)

Really?

And the guy who writes an essay trying to mock is no real reason is not acting like a "fucking child"?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 22, 2014)

Yeah, if you're acting like this of course an "essay" is to be written of you. Now stop being an insecure child because you're being called out on your wrong behavior. You're just proving that to everyone when all you do is throw insult because you feel like you're being "bullied" when all Fang told you was that the video was old.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 22, 2014)

Sorry to break it to you, but I didn't do anything.

Fang called me out because I posting a video and when he said it wasn't "news". 

Let me make this clear BlazingInferno. I am not going to have an argument with you.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 22, 2014)

Lmfao, he wasn't the one raging like you.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 22, 2014)

I'm not raging. 

I am simply not getting getting involved.

Good-bye BlazingInferno


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 22, 2014)

strongarm85 said:


> Sorry to break it to you, but I didn't do anything.
> 
> Fang called me out because I posting a video and when he said it wasn't "news".



Hmm...



Fang said:


> We already know about the Inquisitor from over a year ago when Rebels was announced as TCW's sequel series.
> 
> We also know they are using Ralph's older concept art as the framework for the art work and character designs in a more exaggerated style for the new show. Besides the WEG revelation which was already foreshadowed you have any actual new news?



Fang's first response to you...



strongarm85 said:


> *People like you give other fans a bad name.*



Your first response...



Fang said:


> I don't really think you understand what news is if your getting upset at someone critiquing you for regurgitating year old stuff.





strongarm85 said:


> *That video was posted today dipshit.*



Not gonna post the rest of Fang's responses since you've proven how insane you're acting so far... 



strongarm85 said:


> *2. You are so socially inept that you failed to see that you have contributed nothing to this conversation at all. In fact I would hazzard a guess that people are avoiding discussion in this topic because of the bull shit you keep bringing into this thread for no reason.
> 
> I blame your parents for failing to raise you to be a civil human being.
> 
> May society show mercy upon you until you can learn the error of your ways.*



And now what you tell me after I call you out on your behavior thrice...



strongarm85 said:


> *I'm not raging.*



Yes goodbye, let everyone else focus on the main topic instead of your insecurity. Don't let the door hit you on the way out.


----------



## Vault (Jul 22, 2014)

Holy crap what's going on


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 22, 2014)

It's over and done with, let it be  

No Star Wars Episode VII at Comic-Con correct?


----------



## Fang (Jul 22, 2014)

Anyway.

Rian Johnson's Episode VIII will probably be pretty interesting, he's also doing story treatment on Episode IX as well


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 22, 2014)

I'd imagine theres got to be some form of collab effort between him and JJ if they want to do an over arching story for the trilogy......

7 cant just be an inconsistent plot-mess that relies of SFX and lensflare.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 22, 2014)

There is an over-arching story though, that much is true.

George Lucas still wrote the treatments for 7, 8, and 9 before he sold the franchise to Disney. Granted the scripts have gone through several writers each at this point, so the content of the story has likely been rearranged, but I'm sure the broadest outlines of George's story are still there. Which is fine.


----------



## Fang (Jul 22, 2014)

RAGING BONER said:


> I'd imagine theres got to be some form of collab effort between him and JJ if they want to do an over arching story for the trilogy......
> 
> 7 cant just be an inconsistent plot-mess that relies of SFX and lensflare.



That's why JJ isn't involved in the writing at all.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 22, 2014)

hey sci fandom, capeshit and fantasy die-hard here, can you guys fit me in or anything

*reads posts*


Oh I can tell I'm going to feel right at home here


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 22, 2014)

RAGING BONER said:


> I'd imagine theres got to be some form of collab effort between him and JJ if they want to do an over arching story for the trilogy......
> 
> 7 cant just be an inconsistent plot-mess that relies of SFX and lensflare.



That's J.j. Abrahams. wanna be spielberg that is calculative. He does not understand what it is to give soul to a movie


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 22, 2014)

So there is a rumour that Steven Moffat is considered for writing, is there any source on this?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 22, 2014)

Let's hope it's just that. A rumor.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 23, 2014)

There are so many rumors about future star wars movies that you really can't take anything for granted.


----------



## Darth (Jul 23, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Let's hope it's just that. A rumor.



Moffat's done some impressive work. With both Sherlock and Doctor Who. I wouldn't be worried if that rumor was confirmed. I think he's qualified.


----------



## Rindaman (Jul 23, 2014)

Moffat is good when he doesn't have to abide by too many rules of the lore, which is certainly what can hinder his writing in Doctor Who, he's always trying to write against whats already been established by past arcs. I find the writing for Sherlock quite strong imo. Especially this last series with Watson's Fiancee. With Sherlock it's better writing wise because there have been so many interpretations of those characters over the years that you can kinda just go crazy with it.

It's a good thing that they started fresh from the EU because I fear had it been a direct adaptation with Moffat on board he'd try to go too far outside what the audience would expect, now that it's just a blank canvas, his interpretation of the Final act will get the chance to stand on it's own, I think we can get that same type of quality out of Moffat we get in Sherlock this way.


----------



## Vault (Jul 23, 2014)

Moffat about to ruin your canon


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 23, 2014)

He wouldn't really be that constrained though. I mean the Canon Reset button has already been pressed.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 24, 2014)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 24, 2014)




----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 24, 2014)

put a brown hooded robe on that beard and we got ourselves a grizzled grandmaster.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 25, 2014)

New Rebel's video


----------



## Burke (Jul 25, 2014)

RAGING BONER said:


> put a brown hooded robe on that beard and we got ourselves a grizzled grandmaster.



never doubted


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## Gabe (Jul 28, 2014)

This is the movie I most look fowl Rd to seeing next year hope it is good.
The jedi beard is a good look for an older Skywalker


----------



## MCTDread (Jul 29, 2014)

Wasn't there something about a gender swapped character or was that fake?


----------



## Fang (Jul 29, 2014)

There was something about Obi-Wan's magical daughter but I'm certain now those rumors were bullshit


----------



## Rindaman (Jul 29, 2014)

Fang said:


> There was something about Obi-Wan's magical daughter but I'm certain now those rumors were bullshit



Interestingly enough the black chick that was rumored to play her was cast along with that Pip Anderson dude. Hope not though.


Anyway,  thoughts on them relying on the original Ralph Mcquarrie concept art so hard that lightsaber  wielding  Stormtroopers will be canon in this trilogy? and I don't mean the rumor about Boyega defecting from The Empire , rumor has it he's a lightsaber user even _before_ defecting.

Gwendoline Christie  as well  will be an Imperial Officer with a Lightsaber, Boyea's superior to be exact. Were there Imperial Knights in the EU?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 29, 2014)

they maybe use vibroswords but iirc training in the Force is required to use a lightsaber without the risk of lopping your own arm off...


----------



## MCTDread (Jul 29, 2014)

Rindaman said:


> Interestingly enough the black chick that was rumored to play her was cast along with that Pip Anderson dude. Hope not though.
> 
> 
> Anyway,  thoughts on them relying on the original Ralph Mcquarrie concept art so hard that lightsaber  wielding  Stormtroopers will be canon in this trilogy? and I don't mean the rumor about Boyega defecting from The Empire , rumor has it he's a lightsaber user even _before_ defecting.
> ...



There were these guys in the Star Wars Legacy comics:


As for Stormtroopers wielding lightsabers.... I hope not


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 6, 2014)

RAGING BONER said:


> they maybe use vibroswords but iirc training in the Force is required to use a lightsaber without the risk of lopping your own arm off...



I don't know if that stands anymore in canon.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Aug 6, 2014)

strongarm85 said:


> Apparently Jedi Master Luminara isn't dead, which I guess works because she didn't die in the Movie, she died in a comic.



Regardless of how she dies, I maintain that she needs to die before episode IV, so that there shall be no contradiction of Yoda's statement about Luke being the last remaining Jedi (Yoda obviously was not including Vader and Palpatine in that category, as the term "Sith" had not yet been coined in actuality), and in the rare chance that the story writers are foolish enough to keep her alive, they would have the very difficult and awkward task of explaining were she had been during the original trilogy.


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 10, 2014)

There is a 5 year gap between Rebels and a New Hope, and an 9 year gap between Rebels and Return of the Jedi. So plenty of time to kill off what's left of the Jedi.


----------



## The Soldier (Aug 10, 2014)

so we still on with this train wreck of a movie


----------



## Sanity Check (Aug 10, 2014)

*Spoilers*

Chewbacca attends Barber College.


----------



## Rindaman (Aug 10, 2014)

The Soldier said:


> so we still on with this train wreck of a movie



You've already seen it?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 12, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Leaked pics from the inside of the Millenium Falcon_


----------



## Overwatch (Aug 15, 2014)

First Look at the Stormtroopers From Star Wars Episode VII

here

Not too shabby imo.


----------



## Khyle (Aug 15, 2014)

Will they be complete fodder again or will they retain some of the badassery shown in the prequels and TCW? I'm betting on the former, but I'm hoping for a middle ground.


----------



## Rindaman (Aug 15, 2014)

Khyle said:


> Will they be complete fodder again or will they retain some of the badassery shown in the prequels and TCW? I'm betting on the former, but I'm hoping for a middle ground.



John Boyega is rumored to be playing a Stormtrooper, and he's apart of the new trio of leads. So I think we'll see something akin to Dave Filoni's portrayal of the Clones Troopers in TCW.


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 15, 2014)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Regardless of how she dies, I maintain that she needs to die before episode IV, so that there shall be no contradiction of Yoda's statement about Luke being the last remaining Jedi (Yoda obviously was not including Vader and Palpatine in that category, as the term "Sith" had not yet been coined in actuality), and in the rare chance that the story writers are foolish enough to keep her alive, they would have the very difficult and awkward task of explaining were she had been during the original trilogy.



Well, technically, she needs to die before Episode VI.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Aug 15, 2014)

Darth said:


> Moffat's done some impressive work. With both Sherlock and Doctor Who. I wouldn't be worried if that rumor was confirmed. I think he's qualified.



I'd say the main problem is that it takes time away from his other projects. If he tries to juggle them, Sherlock's season breaks will get even longer and both doctor who and the movie will dip in quality.

If the accusations of him messing with the canon are due to doctor who, I'd say that is unfounded. IMO he hasn't messed with the established doctor who canon less than the past two showrunners, and barely more than the ones before them.

Messing around with other showrunner's canon is the showrunner's right in doctor who, deal with it.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 15, 2014)

> *Major STAR WARS EPISODE VII Spoilers Reveal The Villains, Shocking Returns And More*
> 
> Latino-Review have scored a huge Star Wars Episode VII scoop, revealing some major plot details. After reiterating what we've heard about Luke's lightsaber (and possibly hand depending on whether you buy into that) landing on a planet and setting Daisy Ridley and John Boyega's characters off on a hunt for the Jedi Knight, they add that the duo do indeed find Han Solo and Chewbacca, but they no longer have the Millennium Falcon as it's in the possession of Oscar Isaacs character. Even more revealiing is the fact that Luke has been missing since the events of Return of the Jedi not because he's in hiding, but because he's a captive! Those holding him have been described as both bounty hunters and "Sith Witches", but the truth is that the villains are in fact the Inquisitors, based loosely on the characters from the EU. They're defenders of the Sith Order who have been around for a very long time and this presumably explains how the movie will loosely tie into the Inquisitor character from the Star Wars Rebels animated series.
> 
> As you might expect, Luke is eventually found and when he explains the history of their order, it will apparently trigger a flashback to explain that the Inquisitors have been assisting the Sith all along. Billie Lourd (Carrie Fisher's biological daughter) will play a young Princess Leia, and the same flashback will also feature the return of Darth Vader! While it will apparently only be a brief appearance, the scene shows the Inquisitors serving him at some point in the franchise's history. What do you guys think about these latest Star Wars Episode VII plot details?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 15, 2014)

> *Identity Of That STAR WARS VII Mechanical Hand; Plus New Han Solo Info*
> 
> Earlier this week, J.J. Abrams decided to thank everyone for helping to raise over $5 million for Unicef by tweeting a note that included the image of a Star Wars VII mechanical hand. And now, badassdigest.com claims that the hand belongs to "a main Inquistor villain." Sadly, they don't know the actual name of this main villain, yet. Though, they do have a description: _"He wears a black robe. His eyes are deep red. And half of his face is metal. He's a cyborg. That was his hand in the picture JJ Abrams shared with the note about A Force For Change."_
> 
> ...


----------



## Darth (Aug 15, 2014)

Well then...


----------



## Atlas (Aug 15, 2014)

Well, I think I would be okay with these plot details.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 15, 2014)

The main villain. Looks like he's holding Vader's helmet.


----------



## Rindaman (Aug 15, 2014)

jetwaterluffy1 said:


> I'd say the main problem is that it takes time away from his other projects. If he tries to juggle them, Sherlock's season breaks will get even longer and both doctor who and the movie will dip in quality.
> 
> *If the accusations of him messing with the canon are due to doctor who, I'd say that is unfounded. IMO he hasn't messed with the established doctor who canon less than the past two showrunners, and barely more than the ones before them.*
> 
> Messing around with other showrunner's canon is the showrunner's right in doctor who, deal with it.



Oh really, how about his recent The Doctor isn't an alien comments? That should have most Whovians heads rolling. I like Moffat , but sometimes he tries to go too far outta the box for my liking.


----------



## Fang (Aug 15, 2014)

>can't create a new unique villain
>recycle Darth Vader with some Bane antics for the new big bad

This really is depressing


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 15, 2014)

Not bad IMO.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 15, 2014)

Another cyborg...


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 15, 2014)

BlazingInferno said:


> The main villain. Looks like he's holding Vader's helmet.



no way is that the big bad...

he looks like a scary mook_but he's not regal or imposing at all. He's an attack dog at best.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 16, 2014)

This new movie will go full audience by reusing all og the old imagery. They shoehorn Vader, the falcon, the big three, chewbacca, the droids, Ackbar and so on in just all the casual moviegoers want to see it.

This movie will have the dumbest plot that has ever been in a star wars movie including the Inquisitors no one ever heard of before.

Fuck you JJ fuck you Kennedy and fuck you Disney.


----------



## Darth (Aug 16, 2014)

Lets not jump to conclusions ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Overwatch (Aug 16, 2014)

They'd have to try pretty damn hard for it to suck more than the prequels.


----------



## Sanity Check (Aug 16, 2014)

Star Wars is cursed.

Even bringing in Harrison Ford won't save it.


----------



## Fang (Aug 16, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> This movie will have the dumbest plot that has ever been in a star wars movie including the Inquisitors no one ever heard of before.



Inquisitors existed in the old canon and continuity for decades, they are only new to the mainstream who never read EU.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Aug 16, 2014)

Rindaman said:


> Oh really, how about his recent The Doctor isn't an alien comments? That should have most Whovians heads rolling. I like Moffat , but sometimes he tries to go too far outta the box for my liking.


His what? 

Must be out of context, moffat wouldn't do that.


----------



## Harbour (Aug 16, 2014)

> Even more revealiing is the fact that Luke has been missing since the events of Return of the Jedi not because he's in hiding, but because he's a captive!



I, who read the brilliant Traun's Trilogy, where Luke lived the life full of adventures, got the butthurt because of this "original" plot twist. 
I hate the developers. 
And poor Luke. He deserved Mara Jade, not the hands of inquisitors. Adter all he did in the RotJ this is an epic fail of the galactic scales.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 16, 2014)

yeah, its a stretch to think that the fragmented empire could hide Luke from the Alliance for 30 years...they must've had him sedated or some shit cuz even by Empire he could call out to his peoples with the force.


----------



## Fang (Aug 16, 2014)

That seems a really nonsensical plot point to start off Episode VII with. Then again:

>Abrams


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 16, 2014)

This movie is going to be so fucking awful

The worst part is that it will probably do really well at the box office


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 16, 2014)

"Probably" he says...


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 16, 2014)

Actually the all the reports about the big bad being an Inquisition or Cyborg have been debunked.

The art itself could be potentially real, but as witha lot of Star Wars concept art, much of it goes unused. 

A source on the setop said that they thought about the cyborg approach, but decided against it bacuseasy such a character would draw too many comparisons to Darth Vader and audiences would just wish they had Darth Vader.

The Stormtrooper Helmet is real, althoughe it's a mockup so don't be surprised if it is a little different in the film.


----------



## Darth (Aug 16, 2014)

RAGING BONER said:


> yeah, its a stretch to think that the fragmented empire could hide Luke from the Alliance for 30 years...they must've had him sedated or some shit cuz even by Empire he could call out to his peoples with the force.


Wouldn't be the first time something like this happened. Revan, (arguably a more powerful Jedi than Luke) was imprisoned by the Sith for quite a long time as well. There is precedent. 


strongarm85 said:


> *Actually the all the reports about the big bad being an Inquisition or Cyborg have been debunked.*
> 
> The art itself could be potentially real, but as witha lot of Star Wars concept art, much of it goes unused.
> 
> ...



Guess we're back to waiting.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 16, 2014)

I have a sneaking suspicion that many of the people predicting failure will be unhappy if the film turns out to be good.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 16, 2014)

>if

Not with Hackbrams directing and all this nostalgia Disney pandering move to sell more action figures.


----------



## Fang (Aug 16, 2014)

Darth said:


> Wouldn't be the first time something like this happened. Revan, (arguably a more powerful Jedi than Luke) was imprisoned by the Sith for quite a long time as well. There is precedent.
> 
> 
> Guess we're back to waiting.



Revan isn't more powerful then Luke.


----------



## Darth (Aug 16, 2014)

Sigh...................

Okay he's probably not as strong as Peak Luke in EU sure. But end of ROTJ Luke is the topic at hand at the moment, and Revan was definitely stronger than this iteration of Luke Skywalker.


----------



## Fang (Aug 16, 2014)

>Revan arguably more powerful then Luke

Low tier bait, mate.


----------



## Darth (Aug 16, 2014)

Stop bringing EU Luke powerlevels when we're talking about Movie Luke, mate.


----------



## Fang (Aug 16, 2014)

>don't use EU for a movie character
>but use EU for an EU character

You can't have your cake and not eat it.


----------



## Darth (Aug 16, 2014)

What exactly is stopping me from comparing Revan from ROTJ Luke? Is there some unwritten rule somewhere that you can only compare EU characters to other EU characters?

Regardless, the plotline where Luke was imprisoned by Sith Inquisitors post ROTJ was debunked as a fabrication. However, I was simply relating a parallel between both Revan's imprisonment, and Luke's in the fabricated content in response to an allegation claiming that Luke was too powerful to be imprisoned. Post ROTJ Luke isn't even Grandmaster yet, and is definitely weaker than Revan was when he was captured so the comparison is valid and I will definitely enjoy my cake.


----------



## Darth (Aug 16, 2014)

Fang said:


> Sounds like someone has a case of not knowing what they're talking about.  You just moved the goal posts with that concession though, which is cute. You said Revan is more powerful because of what he's done with EU, then immediately address and claim Luke is weaker by saying EU doesn't count for Luke.
> 
> Then further to prove how terrible you are at this, you instigate the comparison can only be made with movie RoTJ Luke.
> 
> ...



err, what backpedaling? I thought it was fairly apparent that we were discussing movie luke in this thread seeing as EU luke hasn't been brought up recently... 

Revan doesn't exist in the canon. Of course I'd use his EU iteration to justify his strength in relation to Movie Luke's. Is there another version of Revan I can use here? 

I'm well aware that EU Luke is the strongest being by word of god in EU. This isn't new. I'm not comparing EU Luke to Revan. I'm not really sure how many times I have to repeat this...

And what's with this unnecessary hostility? You need to take a chill pill Fang.


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 16, 2014)

It doesn't matter if Luke is stronger or weaker or whatever.  What matters is if they can tell a good story.


----------



## Fang (Aug 16, 2014)

Darth said:


> err, what backpedaling? I thought it was fairly apparent that we were discussing movie luke in this thread seeing as EU luke hasn't been brought up recently...



>assert the only comparison is with movie Luke

First failing.



> Revan doesn't exist in the canon.



What does this have to do with Luke?



> Of course I'd use his EU iteration to justify his strength in relation to Movie Luke's. Is there another version of Revan I can use here?



This has nothing to do with Luke's feats in continuity, strike 2.



> I'm well aware that EU Luke is the strongest being by word of god in EU.



Word of God has nothing to do with the fact his feats are superior to Revan's. He's a more powerful Force-User, a more experienced Jedi Master, and has fought and beaten more powerful people then Revan has.



> This isn't new. I'm not comparing EU Luke to Revan. I'm not really sure how many times I have to repeat this...



You seem to be cherrypicking. You claimed Revan is more powerful then Luke, I rebuked that claim. You then said out of nowhere, Revan is more powerful then RoTJ Luke and switch gears by insisting of comparing movie Luke with Revan in EU.

The discussion was Luke vs Revan, not movie Luke vs Revan. You switched gears and said RoTJ Luke is inferior to EU Revan.



> And what's with this unnecessary hostility? You need to take a chill pill Fang.



What hostility? You seem to be unnecessarily thin-skinned if you think I'm being hostile.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 16, 2014)

Fang said:


> Sounds like someone has a case of not knowing what they're talking about.  You just moved the goal posts with that concession though, which is cute. You said Revan is more powerful because of what he's done with EU, then immediately address and claim Luke is weaker by saying EU doesn't count for Luke.
> 
> Then further to prove how terrible you are at this, you instigate the comparison can only be made with movie RoTJ Luke.
> 
> ...


...

He was comparing Luke's rumoured position to Revan's. Luke's rumoured position take place in the Universe's canon whereas Revan's situation took place in the EU. He's not moving the goal post, he is doing what is logical which is to say he is comparing the actual characters who were in the aforementioned sets of scenarios.


----------



## Fang (Aug 16, 2014)

Gunners said:


> ...
> 
> He was comparing Luke's rumoured position to Revan's. Luke's rumoured position take place in the Universe's canon whereas Revan's situation took place in the EU. He's not moving the goal post, he is doing what is logical which is to say he is comparing the actual characters who were in the aforementioned sets of scenarios.



Follow along and you might find a wonderful delight in said discussion, friend.



Fang said:


> Revan isn't more powerful then Luke.





Darth said:


> Sigh...................
> 
> Okay he's probably not as strong as Peak Luke in EU sure. But end of ROTJ Luke is the topic at hand at the moment, and Revan was definitely stronger than this iteration of Luke Skywalker.





Fang said:


> >Revan arguably more powerful then Luke
> 
> Low tier bait, mate.





Darth said:


> Stop bringing EU Luke powerlevels when we're talking about Movie Luke, mate.





Fang said:


> >don't use EU for a movie character
> >but use EU for an EU character
> 
> You can't have your cake and not eat it.


----------



## Darth (Aug 16, 2014)

Fang said:


> >assert the only comparison is with movie Luke
> 
> First failing.
> 
> ...



Err, I feel like this discussion isn't going to go anywhere..

Yes, the original intention behind my "Revan arguably being stronger than Luke" statement was in fact concerning Movie Luke. Not EU Luke. Clear? Good. Moving on..

The reason I brought up Revan as a comparison to Luke, was his imprisonment by the Sith Emperor. Which is why Revan's strength was relevant to Movie Luke's. To point out that even a Jedi of Revan's ability could be suppressed and imprisoned by the Sith. Making it believable that Luke could be similarly imprisoned. 

If you're under the impression that ROTJ Luke had better feats than Revan, that's your own opinion. I heavily disagree. 

The discussion was never Luke vs Revan. The discussion was "If a Jedi of Revan's ability can be imprisoned by the Sith, then ROTJ Luke can as well." I'm not interested in debating who'd win in an imaginary fight between EU Luke and Revan. EU Luke is entirely irrelevant.

Hopefully this post made the intention behind my previous posts clear. I'm not cherry picking. I'm not backpedaling. I've been repeating the same thing over and over for the last few posts. And maybe it's just me but the tone of your posts definitely felt unnecessarily hostile but whatever.


----------



## Fang (Aug 16, 2014)

That wasn't the discussion involving my argument with you, I'm sorry but you need to seriously work on your reading comprehension skills and scroll back to my interjection friend. You're literally repeating your ad naseum claim in a nonsensical circular argument over a wrong perception.

You don't seem to understand at all what's being argued here.

And just for layman's sake: Episode VII Luke is clearly implied explicitly to be more powerful then RoTJ Luke. The same one which has Vader telepathically communicating and locating Luke on Tatooine with the Force when he's building his lightsaber in Obi-Wan's hut.

Episode VII Luke ! /=\ Episode VI Luke


----------



## Darth (Aug 16, 2014)

Fang said:


> That wasn't the discussion, I'm sorry but you need to seriously work on your reading comprehension skills and scroll back to my interjection friend.
> 
> You don't seem to understand at all what's being argued here.



No, you don't seem to understand that I never had any intention of arguing over the topic that you seem to want to argue about. In fact it seems you've just blatantly misread my posts and selectively picked out one phrase which you want to nitpick over. 

I'm done Fang. Further discussion is pointless.


----------



## Fang (Aug 16, 2014)

Its gladdening to know you can't even own up to being wrong.

>no u 
>muh misconstrued claims

Have fun with that.


----------



## Darth (Aug 16, 2014)

Uh, I will. Thanks. Bye.


----------



## Fang (Aug 16, 2014)

>he can't even stop after his last post and wants to get the last word in


----------



## Darth (Aug 16, 2014)

Fang said:


> >he can't even stop after his last post and wants to get the last word in



>Guilty of what you're mocking me for.


----------



## Fang (Aug 16, 2014)

Living up the Bleach fandom standards I guess of being intolerably witless, Aizen?

>parrot someone else's reaction image
>attempts pot to kettle argument unironically

Go on, keep going you're just embarrassing yourself further here.


----------



## Darth (Aug 16, 2014)

Fang said:


> Living up the Bleach fandom standards I guess of being intolerably witless, Aizen?
> 
> >parrot someone else's reaction image
> >attempts pot to kettle argument unironically
> ...



I think at this point I'm just having fun watching you type.


----------



## Fang (Aug 16, 2014)

>Trollme.com


----------



## Darth (Aug 16, 2014)

I got the image off of google. The source really doesn't matter Fang, it's the content that's important. 

And now we wait...


----------



## Fang (Aug 16, 2014)

>The source doesn't matter
>meme generators


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 16, 2014)

Not sure why I defended you from strongarm Fang  You're acting pretty douchey. And I don't understand all the hate on the movie already. Judging before a trailer? Tsk tsk.


----------



## Darth (Aug 16, 2014)

Fang said:


> >The source doesn't matter
> >meme generators


----------



## Reznor (Aug 16, 2014)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

